#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  раскрещивание

## Ased

Доброго времени суток всем. У меня вполне конкретный вопрос. Если человек уже был крещен, но хочет стать буддистом, нужно ли проводить ритуал раскрещивания и проводят ли его буддисты перед принятием человеком прибежища? Вопрос актуальный, у меня спрашивают люди.

Мне говорили про эгрегоры и про то, что христианство своим ритуалом крещения, вводит человека в свой эгрегор и выйти из него нельзя, если не провести ритуал раскрещивания. На сколько полагают эти люди, у буддистов свой эгрегор и что бы перейти к нему, надо сначала порвать с христианским. Отсюда и вопрос. Мне лично тоже интересен ответ практиков буддистов на эту тему.

----------


## Дубинин

> Доброго времени суток всем. У меня вполне конкретный вопрос. Если человек уже был крещен, но хочет стать буддистом, нужно ли проводить ритуал раскрещивания и проводят ли его буддисты перед принятием человеком прибежища? Вопрос актуальный, у меня спрашивают люди.
> 
> Мне говорили про эгрегоры и про то, что христианство своим ритуалом крещения, вводит человека в свой эгрегор и выйти из него нельзя, если не провести ритуал раскрещивания. На сколько полагают эти люди, у буддистов свой эгрегор и что бы перейти к нему, надо сначала порвать с христианским. Отсюда и вопрос. Мне лично тоже интересен ответ практиков буддистов на эту тему.


Сам факт раскрещивания, предполагает веру в Бога- по версии христиан- и веру в силу их ритуалов. Насколько знаю, игнор вообще любой важности ритуалистики и идей церкви о Боге, сиё есть один из признаков буддиста. То- есть нелепо раскрещиваться- если нелепо и креститься- из за отсутствия смысла это делать (с точки зрения буддистов))

----------

Won Soeng (16.11.2015), Алексей А (16.11.2015), Алик (16.11.2015), Альбина (16.11.2015), Влад К (17.11.2015), Жека (16.11.2015), Ню ра (03.12.2015), Павел Ш. (16.11.2015), Пема Ванчук (16.11.2015), Фил (16.11.2015)

----------


## Akaguma

Нет

Про эгрегоры весело  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.11.2015)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

а если вас Будда не примет? будете потом, ни туда, ни сюда, как не прикаянный.

----------

Эделизи (19.11.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Если человек уже был крещен, но хочет стать буддистом, нужно ли проводить ритуал раскрещивания и проводят ли его буддисты перед принятием человеком прибежища? .


Нет ненужно.

Прибежище принимается на основе понимания качеств Трёх Драгоценностей(Будды, Дхармы и Сангхи) и доверия к Ним - как к наивысшему\окончательному Прибежищу.

----------


## Akaguma

> а если вас Будда не примет? будете потом, ни туда, ни сюда, как не прикаянный.


Ну какой-нибудь эгрегор подберет  :Smilie: 

А, вообще, какая то нью-эйджевая каша из буддизма, христианства и эзотерики.

----------


## Ased

Насколько я понял, буддизм отрицает наличие эгрегоров в том числе и своего. Зачем же тогда ритуал прибежища, у кого человек просит защиты?

----------


## Фил

> Зачем же тогда ритуал прибежища, у кого человек просит защиты?


Традиция такая, красивая.
Защиты он не просит. кто ему поможет кроме него самого?

----------


## Akaguma

> Насколько я понял, буддизм отрицает наличие эгрегоров в том числе и своего. Зачем же тогда ритуал прибежища, у кого человек просит защиты?


Дык и христианство отрицает наличие эгрегоров. Зачем же они крестятся? :Wink:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Зачем же тогда ритуал прибежища, у кого человек просит защиты?


Принятие прибежища - Тхеравада

Руководство к практике Прибежища - Гелук

 Прибежище - Кагью

----------

Aion (16.11.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Дык и христианство отрицает наличие эгрегоров. Зачем же они крестятся?


У христиан это - таинство.
Только после крещения можно участвовать в миропомазании, во время которого снисходит Святой Дух.
Без крещения не получится.

PS Хотя христиан много разных. У некоторых это - символический ритуал. Но это все не наши, не православные  :Smilie:

----------


## Алик

Буддизм - это не религия, и Будда не Бог. Если есть вера в Бога, то о каком раскрещивании может идти речь, а если веры нет, то и никакого раскрещивания не нужно. Тем более, что в христианстве есть только отлучение от церкви, а раскрещивание - это уже танцы с бубнами http://slavyanskaya-kultura.ru/slavi...chivanija.html

----------

Жека (16.11.2015), Фил (16.11.2015), Эделизи (19.11.2015)

----------


## Ased

А как же такой ритуал как воцерковление, это разве не принятие эгрегора?

----------


## Akaguma

> У христиан это - таинство.
> Только после крещения можно участвовать в миропомазании, во время которого снисходит Святой Дух.
> Без крещения не получится.


А смайла намекающего как бы и не заметили, да?

----------

Фил (16.11.2015)

----------


## Akaguma

> А как же такой ритуал как воцерковление, это разве не принятие эгрегора?


Конечно, принятие эгрегора. Только христианам не говорите, а то обидятся  :Smilie:

----------


## Ased

Прибежище это не принятие буддийского эгрегора насколько я понял. Я слышал что ритуал. Крещения вешает на человека духовные оковы и привязывает к христианскому эгрегору, закрывая ему возможности для других практик. Если он пытается, то возникает много проблем, болезней, страданий и так далее и христиане не снимают свои ритуалы. И это все не связанно с Верой в Бога, а связанно с самой церковью. Для меня это важно в том плане, что в детстве меня крестили, не делал осознанный выбор. И если есть эгрегоры, то меня привязали в христианству, а я бы хотел отвязаться от него и выбирать уже осознано.

----------


## Дубинин

Т.к. сам колдун, то, если чел каким-то боком чувствует и контактирует с некими толстыми ментальными и иными устремлениями, то только гуд и хорошо! (но мракобесие и богохульство от подобного крещения и раскрещения- редкостное- аж слюни от удовольствия закапали).

----------

Эделизи (19.11.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Прибежище это не принятие буддийского эгрегора насколько я понял. Я слышал что ритуал. Крещения вешает на человека духовные оковы и привязывает к христианскому эгрегору, закрывая ему возможности для других практик. Если он пытается, то возникает много проблем, болезней, страданий и так далее и христиане не снимают свои ритуалы. И это все не связанно с Верой в Бога, а связанно с самой церковью. Для меня это важно в том плане, что в детстве меня крестили, не делал осознанный выбор. И если есть эгрегоры, то меня привязали в христианству, а я бы хотел отвязаться от него и выбирать уже осознано.


 Так придумайте какой-нибудь ритуал, чем он будет хуже?

----------

Сергей Хос (16.11.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Так придумайте какой-нибудь ритуал, чем он будет хуже?


Нельзя- чем исторический хвост ритуала длиннее- тем грегор- толще. Наука! Не поспоришь!

----------

Фил (16.11.2015), Эделизи (19.11.2015)

----------


## Алик

> Прибежище это не принятие буддийского эгрегора насколько я понял. Я слышал что ритуал. Крещения вешает на человека духовные оковы и привязывает к христианскому эгрегору, закрывая ему возможности для других практик. Если он пытается, то возникает много проблем, болезней, страданий и так далее и христиане не снимают свои ритуалы. И это все не связанно с Верой в Бога, а связанно с самой церковью. Для меня это важно в том плане, что в детстве меня крестили, не делал осознанный выбор. И если есть эгрегоры, то меня привязали в христианству, а я бы хотел отвязаться от него и выбирать уже осознано.


Верить можно не только в Бога. Вот Вы верите в духовные оковы, эгрегоры и т.д., и это всё для Вас вполне реально (" Иллюзия в мире иллюзий 100% реальна"). Но, если бы Вас в своё время в этом не убедили, было бы это для Вас реальным?

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

идите в ту церковь, где крестили. и требуйте раскрещивания.

----------

Akaguma (16.11.2015), Алик (16.11.2015)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

только предварительно, подготовтесь, по теоретической части. они вам перед раскрещиванием вопросы зададут, на тему  чем же буддизм лучше.

----------


## Фил

> идите в ту церковь, где крестили. и требуйте раскрещивания.


А такое делают разве?
Не будет, по моему, никакой священник, такого делать.
Они наоборот работают.
You can check out anytime you like
but you just can never leave.

----------

Альбина (16.11.2015)

----------


## Ased

Я уже спрашивал, они говорят что не снимают крещение и что мне повезло что меня крестили, а я тут полемику развожу. Для меня буддизм лучше тем, что оковы не вешают, а если и вешают, то лучше уж буддийские чем христианские. Думаю в буддизме все гуманнее и осознаннее.

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

вот как крестили, пусть так и раскрещивают. он вам что, раб божий? 
вот, например, Баруха Спинозу, в своё время раввины (т.е. священники) отлучили от иудаизма, за инакомыслие

----------


## Фил

> вот как крестили, пусть так и раскрещивают. он вам что, раб божий?


Да не будут они ничего делать. 
Нет такого обряда.
Анафема - это не "раскрещивание".

----------

Алик (16.11.2015), Альбина (16.11.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Да не будут они ничего делать. 
> Нет такого обряда.
> Анафема - это не "раскрещивание".


Ну хоть этот обряд и применяется в основном у сатанистов, а не в церкви, это не беда! Геев венчают, женщины правят службы.. главное создать прецедент.

----------

Алик (16.11.2015), Фил (16.11.2015)

----------


## Gakusei

Вопрос из серии: "Я скачал файл, а он оказался мне не нужен - как закачать его обратно?"

----------

Алик (16.11.2015), Владимир Николаевич (16.11.2015), Джнянаваджра (06.12.2015), Доня (17.11.2015), Мага (01.12.2015), Сергей Хос (17.11.2015), Фил (16.11.2015), Эделизи (19.11.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Вопрос из серии: "Я скачал файл, а он оказался мне не нужен - как закачать его обратно?"


Я хочу это распомнить.

----------

Пема Ванчук (16.11.2015), Пема Дролкар (16.11.2015), Эделизи (19.11.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Ну хоть этот обряд и применяется в основном у сатанистов, а не в церкви, это не беда! Геев веньчают, женщины правят службы.. главное создать прецедент.


Это всякие зверьки-протестанты поганые схизматики!
В нашем православии такого нет!  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (17.11.2015), Дубинин (16.11.2015), Эделизи (19.11.2015)

----------


## Shus

Класс! Аж слезу смахнул.

Если Вас это действительно сильно волнует, то попросите после прибежища какую-нибудь защитную паритту или дхарани (смотря в чем принимать будете). От них всякие чуждые дхамме эгрегоры (кстати первый раз услышал это слово) точно как тараканы от дихлофоса разбегутся.

----------


## Ased

Очень смешно, я к вам от всей души за помощью обратился. Даде самый циничный материалист и тот поймёт что ритуал крещения и в частности то как он проводится и какие говорятся слова, это ритуал на вковывание и закрытие внутреннего потенциала человека, вковывание всех чакр, что бы человек не занимался саморазвитием, я читал об этом. Буддисты самые мудрые в вопросе человеческого сознания и вполне должны обладать знанием, как снять эти оковы. Дело не в том что я в это верю, дело в том что мне это подсказывает сердце.

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

http://kuraev.ru/smf/index.php?topic=367180.0

----------


## Дубинин

> Очень смешно, я к вам от всей души за помощью обратился. Даде самый циничный материалист и тот поймёт что ритуал крещения и в частности то как он проводится и какие говорятся слова, это ритуал на вковывание и закрытие внутреннего потенциала человека, вковывание всех чакр, что бы человек не занимался саморазвитием, я читал об этом. Буддисты самые мудрые в вопросе человеческого сознания и вполне должны обладать знанием, как снять эти оковы. Дело не в том что я в это верю, дело в том что мне это подсказывает сердце.


Ну  вас этот ритуал закрепощает. Очевидно, что ваша задача не убрать его ритуалом, который церковь не проводит в принципе. Ваша задача с помощью буддийских методов- сделать его никчёмным, пустышкой, обесценить- что-бы он ничего не значил. С этим справляются методы обретения знаний о пустоте и обесценивания с помощью этих знаний- своих страхов и оков. Там- в буддизме много методов  (он весь об этом).

----------

Нико (16.11.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (17.11.2015)

----------


## Ased

Я конечно не особо им верю, но доля истины в их словах есть. http://slavyanskaya-kultura.ru/slavi...chivanija.html

----------


## Дубинин

> Я конечно не особо им верю, но доля истины в их словах есть. http://slavyanskaya-kultura.ru/slavi...chivanija.html


Ну вы- же к буддистам обратились. И с т.з. буддизма, любые подобные действия имеют смысл, только для помощи обретения Нирваны. Если вы думаете, что вам это поможет для Нирваны и вы не увлечётесь новыми обрядами, то делайте. (но по сути вы получите новое "крещение" в "языческих" богах)

----------


## Ased

Что такое нирвана? Это состояние где нет страданий?

----------


## Дубинин

> Что такое нирвана? Это состояние где нет страданий?


Ну у меня об этом своё мнение. Но у буддистов Тхеравады, Махаяны, Ваджраяны, очень разные о ней представления.
(Но в том, что к ней не приминим термин "страдание"- все сходятся)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> Что такое нирвана? Это состояние где нет страданий?


в 13-м году вам ответили про нирвану
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....B0%D0%BD%D0%B0

----------

Lion Miller (18.11.2015), Владимир Николаевич (16.11.2015), Дубинин (16.11.2015), Фил (16.11.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (17.11.2015)

----------


## Ased

Вы помните 13ый год, за это время многое изменилось.

----------


## Фил

> Вы помните 13ый год, за это время многое изменилось.


Нирвана не поменялась.

----------

Pema Sonam (19.11.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (17.11.2015)

----------


## Akaguma

> Даде самый циничный материалист и тот поймёт что ритуал крещения и в частности то как он проводится и какие говорятся слова, это ритуал на вковывание и закрытие внутреннего потенциала человека, вковывание всех чакр, что бы человек не занимался саморазвитием, я читал об этом.


Вы это серьезно? Может Вам стоит все таки разобраться, кто Вы есть: христианин, буддист, шизотерик?

А пока похоже на лютый нью-эйдж или троллинг.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.11.2015)

----------


## Йен

> О Буддисты самые мудрые в вопросе человеческого сознания и вполне должны обладать знанием, как снять эти оковы. Дело не в том что я в это верю, дело в том что мне это подсказывает сердце.


 Принимаете прибежище в Трех Драгоценностях - как высшее и это автоматически снимает все остальные оковы-прибежища )

----------

Фил (16.11.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (17.11.2015)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> вковывание и закрытие внутреннего потенциала человека, вковывание всех чакр, что бы человек не занимался саморазвитием, я читал об этом


как же тогда Иисусу удалось саморазвитием заниматься? он же крещенный

----------


## Максим&

> Доброго времени суток всем. У меня вполне конкретный вопрос. Если человек уже был крещен, но хочет стать буддистом, нужно ли проводить ритуал раскрещивания и проводят ли его буддисты перед принятием человеком прибежища? Вопрос актуальный, у меня спрашивают люди.
> 
> Мне говорили про эгрегоры и про то, что христианство своим ритуалом крещения, вводит человека в свой эгрегор и выйти из него нельзя, если не провести ритуал раскрещивания. На сколько полагают эти люди, у буддистов свой эгрегор и что бы перейти к нему, надо сначала порвать с христианским. Отсюда и вопрос. Мне лично тоже интересен ответ практиков буддистов на эту тему.


Ну вы и попали. За отказ от церкви - гореть вам вечно в аду. Но если всеж решились сойти с корабля, то сразу принимайте дзен-буддизм. А то если в тибетском надоест то и там вам попандос- ваджрный ад. Согласитесь, гореть в одном аду лучше чем в двух попеременно. Так что подумайте лишний раз-а стоит оного того?

----------


## Харуказе

> Прибежище это не принятие буддийского эгрегора насколько я понял. Я слышал что ритуал. Крещения вешает на человека духовные оковы и привязывает к христианскому эгрегору, закрывая ему возможности для других практик. Если он пытается, то возникает много проблем, болезней, страданий и так далее и христиане не снимают свои ритуалы. И это все не связанно с Верой в Бога, а связанно с самой церковью. Для меня это важно в том плане, что в детстве меня крестили, не делал осознанный выбор. И если есть эгрегоры, то меня привязали в христианству, а я бы хотел отвязаться от него и выбирать уже осознано.


Одна молодая женщина заболела и была близка к смерти.
"Я так сильно люблю тебя, — сказала она своему мужу.
— Я не хочу покидать тебя. Не уходи от меня к другой женщине. Если ты это сделаешь, я вернусь к тебе призраком и буду причинять тебе неприятности."

Вскоре жена умерла. В течение трех месяцев муж исполнял ее последнее желание, а потом встретил другую женщину и полюбил ее. Они решили пожениться.

Немедленно после обручения к бывшему мужу каждую ночь стал являться призрак, укоряя его за то, что он не сдержал слова. Призрак был слишком умен. Он точно пересказывал человеку, что происходило между ним и его возлюбленной. Если бывший муж делал своей невесте подарок, призрак подробно описывал его. Он даже повторял все их беседы, и это так раздражало человека, что он не мог спать. Кто-то посоветовал обратиться ему со своей бедой к дзенскому учителю, жившему неподалеку от деревни.

В отчаянии бедняга отправился к нему за помощью.

"Твоя бывшая жена стала призраком и знает обо всем, что ты делаешь, — подытожил учитель. — Что бы ты ни делал, ни говорил, что бы ни дарил своей любимой, она все знает.

Должно быть, это очень умный призрак. Ты должен восхищаться им. Когда твоя жена-призрак появится в следующий раз, поторгуйся с ним. Скажи, что она знает о тебе так много, что тебе не удастся ничего скрыть от нее, и что если она ответит на один твой вопрос, то ты обещаешь разорвать помолвку и остаться холостяком."

"Что же я должен спросить у нее?" — сказал человек.

Учитель ответил:

"Возьми полную горсть соевых бобов и попроси чтобы она точно сказала, сколько бобов у тебя в руке. Если она не сможет ответить, знай, что она — плод твоего воображения и никогда больше не будет беспокоить тебя."

На следующую ночь, когда призрак появился человек приветливо встретил его и сказал, что призрак знает обо всем.

"Конечно. — ответил призрак. — И я знаю, что сегодня ты был у дзенского учителя."
"Если ты знаешь так много, — требовательно сказал человек, — скажи мне, сколько бобов в этой руке?"

Больше перед ним не появилось ни одного призрака, который бы ответил на этот вопрос. Так что все это не более чем призраки,созданные нашим сознанием. Отвязаться от христианства,чтобы привязаться к буддизму?Не думаю,что это имеет вообще какой-то смысл.

----------


## Фридегар

> Доброго времени суток всем. У меня вполне конкретный вопрос. Если человек уже был крещен, но хочет стать буддистом, нужно ли проводить ритуал раскрещивания и проводят ли его буддисты перед принятием человеком прибежища? Вопрос актуальный, у меня спрашивают люди.


для того чтобы стать буддистом не нужны ритуалы. Просто принимать Будду, Сангху и Дхарму. 
Если же вопрос в формальной принадлежности, то не знаю

----------


## Фридегар

> Мне говорили про эгрегоры и про то, что христианство своим ритуалом крещения, вводит человека в свой эгрегор и выйти из него нельзя, если не провести ритуал раскрещивания. На сколько полагают эти люди, у буддистов свой эгрегор и что бы перейти к нему, надо сначала порвать с христианским. Отсюда и вопрос. Мне лично тоже интересен ответ практиков буддистов на эту тему.


Вы знаете, что такое эгрегор?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

В буддизме нет понятия эгрегора. Вера в эгрегор это ложное воззрение с точки зрения буддизма. Принимая Прибежище в Трёх Драгоценностях, мы отказываемся от ложных воззрений и принимаем обет не почитать других божеств в качестве наивысшего Прибежища. Больше никаких ритуалов проводить не нужно.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.11.2015), Иван Денисов (20.11.2015)

----------


## Нико

> для того чтобы стать буддистом не нужны ритуалы.


Специальный ритуал нужен в кагью-ньингма, с отрезанием пряди волос и дарованием имени. В гелуг такого нет. А потом Прибежище принимается 6 раз в день самостоятельно уже.

----------

Пема Ванчук (16.11.2015)

----------


## Ased

Кого же я по вашему тороллю? По мойму вы меня совсем не поняли.

----------


## Ased

Честно сказать, я затрудняюсь дать точное определение. Знаю лишь что это скопление мыслей, чувств, эмоций и устремлений, определённой группы людей. Это скопление обладает чем то на подобии своего собственного разума и определяет необходимость в постоянной подпитке тех, кто его поддерживает. Все мировые религии обладают салим эгрегором, который даёт человеку что то, а что то берёт взамен.

----------


## Ased

Он вообще был иудеем.

----------


## Нико

"Эгрегор" по-буддийски, в таком случае, называется "линией преемственности". А там уже сами, сами разбирайтесь).

----------


## Ased

> как же тогда Иисусу удалось саморазвитием заниматься? он же крещенный


Он вообще был иудеем.

----------


## Ased

> "Эгрегор" по-буддийски, в таком случае, называется "линией преемственности". А там уже сами, сами разбирайтесь).


Вот один из буддийских эгрегором например.

----------

Дубинин (16.11.2015), Нико (16.11.2015)

----------


## Ased

> "Эгрегор" по-буддийски, в таком случае, называется "линией преемственности". А там уже сами, сами разбирайтесь).


А вот наш православный. Так я вижу эгрегор.

----------


## Ased

Так я вижу эгрегоры. Может бред конечно, но именно такое у меня понимание.

----------


## Фридегар

> Честно сказать, я затрудняюсь дать точное определение. Знаю лишь что это скопление мыслей, чувств, эмоций и устремлений, определённой группы людей.


Именно. Только можно добавить, что людей, объединенных чем-то или кем-то. Идеей, символом или другим существом. Есть человек на физическом плане - тут виден его облик. Эгрегор - это объединенные мысли и чувства людей, которые могут физически и не быть рядом. Интересно тут то, что именно является объединителем в том или ином эгрегоре.

----------


## Фридегар

... это и тонкие существа разных степеней сознания, соответствующие группе людей, собранных вместе

----------


## Фридегар

> "Эгрегор" по-буддийски, в таком случае, называется "линией преемственности". А там уже сами, сами разбирайтесь).


нет, это "иерархия". В эгрегоре как правило нет такой взаимозависимости. По крайней мере, для большинства его членов. В эгрегоре как правило вообще не знают, что они являются частью чего-то.

----------


## Йен

Вам пяти совокупностей мало? Еще и какие-то эгрегоры напридумывали ))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (17.11.2015), Кеин (18.11.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Так я вижу эгрегоры. Может бред конечно, но именно такое у меня понимание.


Главное теперь добавить к этому понимание, что эгрегор —это просто наименование, которое вы даёте некоей группе, и избавиться от представления об эгрегоре, как о чём-то, существующем самостоятельно либо обладающем какими-то силами  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (17.11.2015), Дубинин (16.11.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Главное теперь добавить к этому понимание, что эгрегор —это просто наименование, которое вы даёте некоей группе, и избавиться от представления об эгрегоре, как о чём-то, существующем самостоятельно либо обладающем какими-то силами


Что-то мне подсказывает, что если избавиться от представлении о чём-то, как о самосущем, то это "что-то" прилично вести себя не станет.  :Frown: 
(желательно- в данном случае, присовокупить анализ на относительную достоверность))

----------

Нико (16.11.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Что-то мне подсказывает, что если избавиться от представлении о чём-то, как о самосущем, то это "что-то" прилично вести себя не станет. 
> (желательно- в данном случае, присовокупить анализ на относительную достоверность))


Просто если рассматривать поезд как совокупность частей, то эти части сами по себе могут нанести телу определённый вред. А части эгрегора вреда нанести не могут. Поэтому для защиты от поезда есть смысл проводить сложные ритуалы отпрыгивания, а для защиты от эгрегора достаточно принять Прибежище.

----------

Дубинин (16.11.2015)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Топикстартеру, имхо, надо избавиться от некоторых иллюзий о буддизме в том числе. Мой рецепт такой- за месяц прочитать все пять томов Ламрима и выполнить 3 000 простираний перед изображением Будды, т.е. по 100 простираний в день. Если после этого желание быть буддистом не пропадет- принимать Прибежище  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.11.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Просто если рассматривать поезд как совокупность частей, то эти части сами по себе могут нанести телу определённый вред. А части эгрегора вреда нанести не могут. Поэтому для защиты от поезда есть смысл проводить сложные ритуалы отпрыгивания, а для защиты от эгрегора достаточно принять Прибежище.


Оно так, но так- как точный критерий эгрегора, как и Прибежища (от простой фразы- до Постоянного переживания Пресечения), размыты, то и однозначность защиты- под вопросом.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Оно так, но так- как точный критерий грегора, как и Прибежища (от простой фразы- до Постоянного переживания Пресечения), размыты, то и однозначность защиты- под вопросом.


А если мы признаем существование, скажем, ближневосточных дэвов и гьялпо, то они же наверняка могут как-то вредить или влиять на жизнь тех, кто их поносит или отрицается от них. Раз уж у нас некоторые буддисты говорят, что их "наказывают дакини" за раскрытие сокровенных знаний.

----------


## Дубинин

> А если мы признаем существование, скажем, ближневосточных дэвов и гьялпо, то они же наверняка могут как-то вредить или влиять на жизнь тех, кто их поносит или отрицается от них. Раз уж у нас некоторые буддисты говорят, что их "наказывают дакини" за раскрытие сокровенных знаний.


Это моя любимая область колдуства, неоднозначности и не повторяемости условий и результатов.

----------

Владимир Б (16.11.2015), Пема Ванчук (16.11.2015), Фил (16.11.2015)

----------


## Йен

> Топикстартеру, имхо, надо избавиться от некоторых иллюзий о буддизме в том числе. Мой рецепт такой- за месяц прочитать все пять томов Ламрима и выполнить 3 000 простираний перед изображением Будды, т.е. по 100 простираний в день. Если после этого желание быть буддистом не пропадет- принимать Прибежище


Довольно-таки странный совет, учитывая то, что на форуме немало буддистов, которые не делали простирания и не читали Ламрим, которого во времена Будды Готамы не существовало )

----------


## Ased

К слову я читал Ламрим.

----------


## Ased

Скажите, если человек решает закончить свой жизненный путь убив себя, у него есть шанс попасть в нирвану или лучший мир?

----------


## Дубинин

> Скажите, если человек решает закончить свой жизненный путь убив себя, у него есть шанс попасть в нирвану или лучший мир?


По идее есть, если в момент смерти- вы переживёте сильно причину Нирваны или "лучшего мира". (советуют с этим тренироваться зарание- в смысле с причинами- пока жив- дабы не прослабить в нужную секунду)

----------


## Йен

> Скажите, если человек решает закончить свой жизненный путь убив себя, у него есть шанс попасть в нирвану или лучший мир?


Если не подхватывает новое тело, то будет Ниббана.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Скажите, если человек решает закончить свой жизненный путь убив себя, у него есть шанс попасть в нирвану или лучший мир?


Если он архат или бодхисаттва, то есть.

----------


## Фридегар

> Скажите, если человек решает закончить свой жизненный путь убив себя, у него есть шанс попасть в нирвану или лучший мир?


Что подразумевается под "собой"? Воля и разум - это одно, физическое тело - другое. Воля и разум убивают тело, но продолжают существовать в "слепом" состоянии, когда нет физических органов и мозга чтобы распознавать и воспринимать окружающее. До тех пор, как я где-то читал, пока естественный срок жизни (каким бы он был, если бы самоубийца не совершил свой поступок) не исчерпается. Потому, человек убивший себя будет находиться вблизи земного мира. До окончания его "естественной жизни". Потом войдет в вихрь нового рождения, в новом теле. Чтобы жить дальше. О нирване, конечно, речь в данном случае идти не может. В каком состоянии будет находится вблизи Земли? - зависит от того, какой человек. И какова его карма.

----------


## Фридегар

> Если он архат или бодхисаттва, то есть.


Архаты и бодхисаттвы не убивают свои тела. Они понимают, что истинный человек - это не тело. Тело же, это отдельная жизнь, временно объединенная с разумом и волей. Со всеми его клетками, эритроцитами, фагоцитами, лимфацитами, которые представляют отдельные самостоятельные мелкие жизни.  Потому убийство любой жизни не может благотворно повлиять на карму. Придется возвращаться для работы над ошибками. ... важны причины, приводящие человека к мысли о самоубийстве прежде всего. Архат не может иметь подобных мыслей.

----------


## Фридегар

самоубийца не хочет не жить вообще. Он не хочет жить вот _так_

----------


## Дубинин

> Архаты и бодхисаттвы не убивают свои тела. Они понимают, что истинный человек - это не тело. Тело же, это отдельная жизнь, временно объединенная с разумом и волей. Со всеми его клетками, эритроцитами, фагоцитами, лимфацитами, которые представляют отдельные самостоятельные мелкие жизни.  Потому убийство любой жизни не может благотворно повлиять на карму. Придется возвращаться для работы над ошибками. ... важны причины, приводящие человека к мысли о самоубийстве прежде всего. Архат не может иметь подобных мыслей.


Возможно вы не в курсе, но тысячи последователей повторяют ритуально, акт самоубийства некого принца. Практикой Чод- называя сиё действо. А принц тот- был бодхисаттвой по рассказкам.

----------


## Фридегар

> Возможно вы не в курсе, но тысячи последователей повторяют ритуально, акт самоубийства некого принца. Практикой Чод- называя сиё действо. А принц тот- был бодхисаттвой по рассказкам.


Есть еще камикадзе и т.д. Это не отменяет закон справедливости. Увы, от жизни уйти гораздо сложнее как иногда кажется. Вернее, от страдания. Которое всегда будет толкать человека к познанию. Это единственный _изначальный_ стимул к познанию. Без него человек не стал бы человеком и не только не слез бы с дерева, но и не залез бы на него. Спасаясь от врагов

----------


## Ased

> Есть еще камикадзе и т.д. Это не отменяет закон справедливости. Увы, от жизни уйти гораздо сложнее как иногда кажется. Вернее, от страдания. Которое всегда будет толкать человека к познанию. Это единственный _изначальный_ стимул к познанию. Без него человек не стал бы человеком и не только не слез бы с дерева, но и не залез бы на него. Спасаясь от врагов


В этом мире нет справедливости. Но что то мы ушли от темы.

----------


## Фридегар

> В этом мире нет справедливости.


Есть. Но, увы, справедливость в этом мире восстанавливается новой несправедливостью. 
Отсюда кажущаяся одна сплошная несправедливость

----------


## Фридегар

> Но что то мы ушли от темы.


стоит ли раскрещиваться? Это напоминает поговорку "не согрешишь - не покаешься". Так примерно вопрос ставится. 
Мой совет: берите лучшее отовсюду  :Smilie:

----------


## Харуказе

> Есть. Но, увы, справедливость в этом мире восстанавливается новой несправедливостью. 
> Отсюда кажущаяся одна сплошная несправедливость


Ты мне прямо Учиху Обито из Наруто напомнил =).

----------


## Йен

ТС, Вам сода: http://www.debaptism.ru/#!online/cuds

----------

Владимир Николаевич (17.11.2015), Дубинин (16.11.2015), Сергей Хос (16.11.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Архаты и бодхисаттвы не убивают свои тела. Они понимают, что истинный человек - это не тело.


Это неправда.

Многие архаты, ученики Будды, избавившись от желаний, переставали есть, умирали и достигали нирваны.

А Будда, когда был бодхисаттвой, без тени сомнения скормил тигрице своё тело.

----------

Aion (16.11.2015), Владимир Николаевич (17.11.2015), Дубинин (16.11.2015)

----------


## Aion

> А вот наш православный. Так я вижу эгрегор.Вложение 18997


Не, это попс.  :Frown:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.11.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> ТС, Вам сода: http://www.debaptism.ru/#!online/cuds


Так там же про насильственно крещеных, то есть видимо про тех, кого крестили в младенчестве.
А ежели человек сам? Там же определенные формулы "отречения и сочетания" произносятся, и не только в плане связи с Церковью.
То есть обеты. А обеты положено возвращать )))

----------


## Olle

А может быть все уже мормоны, только не знаем об этом?

----------


## Ased

Ну коли речь пошла о Наруто, я тогда Пейна процитирую: "Только познав одинаковую боль, мы сможем понять друг друга".

----------


## Нико

> ТС, Вам сода: http://www.debaptism.ru/#!online/cuds


А большинству, наверное, ведь неохота раскрещиваться). Вдруг там Бог-таки есть?? Да и отпевания лишаться не хоца. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Доброго времени суток всем. У меня вполне конкретный вопрос. Если человек уже был крещен, но хочет стать буддистом, нужно ли проводить ритуал раскрещивания и проводят ли его буддисты перед принятием человеком прибежища? Вопрос актуальный, у меня спрашивают люди.
> 
> Мне говорили про эгрегоры и про то, что христианство своим ритуалом крещения, вводит человека в свой эгрегор и выйти из него нельзя, если не провести ритуал раскрещивания. На сколько полагают эти люди, у буддистов свой эгрегор и что бы перейти к нему, надо сначала порвать с христианским. Отсюда и вопрос. Мне лично тоже интересен ответ практиков буддистов на эту тему.


Меня крестили месяцев в 6) Меня не спрашивали, покрестили, и все. Никогда не парилась подобными мыслями, мне никак это не мешало, когда стала буддисткой. Отношение православных родных к моему буддизму - совершенно спокойное уже. Думаю, они в тайне спокойны, что сатана уже не возьмет надо мной власть, и поэтому беспокоиться не надо. И это аргумент, что я для них тварь божия.) Гораздо больше проблем с ними у моей сестры, которая никогда не крестила своих детей.

Ни разу не видела никакого раскрещивания и не слышала вообще о таком понятии. Христиане ведь считают в большинстве своем, что это попросту невозможно.....как-то с Боженькой так и не установились бюрократические отношения, особенно после того, как идея о самом Боженьке как-то испарилась) От чего я должна тогда открещиваться? Это были мои личные отношения с богом, попы тут ни при чем, чтобы перед ними отчитываться. Я сказала Боженьке - "прости", но тебя нет, всех тебе благ", и ритуал закончился в моем уме. Осталась только способность верить. Да и церкви той уже давно нету.

А отпевать - пусть отпевают или не опевают - главное, чтоб труп не жгли три дня и ламу моего позвали сразу. В церкви как-то посимпатичнее, чем в крематории, а если им там больше нравится - я тлько "за". А дальше как уж им захочется со мной прощаться....мне будет уже явно все равно)

----------


## Дубинин

> А большинству, наверное, ведь неохота раскрещиваться). Вдруг там Бог-таки есть?? Да и отпевания лишаться не хоца.


Я вспомнил, у меня есть не самопальные раскрещения, а вполне себе престижная анафема- отречение от Церквы. В самом начале 90-х группу к которой я себя причислял тогда, в числе иных- отрекли- и сказали, что кто не "изыдет" от туда- тому анафема. Я не изошёл. Короче чпокнутый Сатаной в макушку! Во!

----------

Нико (16.11.2015), Пема Ванчук (18.11.2015), Фил (17.11.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Вот если б мне сказали, что без этого Прибежища в Трех Драгоценностях не дадут) Но именно поэтому и был буддизм выбран, что дали без сертификата раскрещения)

----------


## Владимир Б

> Очень смешно, я к вам от всей души за помощью обратился. Даде самый циничный материалист и тот поймёт что ритуал крещения и в частности то как он проводится и какие говорятся слова, это ритуал на вковывание и закрытие внутреннего потенциала человека, вковывание всех чакр, что бы человек не занимался саморазвитием, я читал об этом. Буддисты самые мудрые в вопросе человеческого сознания и вполне должны обладать знанием, как снять эти оковы. Дело не в том что я в это верю, дело в том что мне это подсказывает сердце.


_… Прибежище это не принятие буддийского эгрегора насколько я понял. Я слышал что ритуал. Крещения вешает на человека духовные оковы и привязывает к христианскому эгрегору, закрывая ему возможности для других практик. Если он пытается, то возникает много проблем, болезней, страданий и так далее и христиане не снимают свои ритуалы. И это все не связанно с Верой в Бога, а связанно с самой церковью. Для меня это важно в том плане, что в детстве меня крестили, не делал осознанный выбор. И если есть эгрегоры, то меня привязали в христианству, а я бы хотел отвязаться от него и выбирать уже осознано. …
_

Отношение буддистов к православным:

- Ламы готовятся признать Дмитрия Медведева воплощением Белой Тары и приготовили к приезду президента не проводившуюся более века церемонию простирания, в ходе которой лама полностью распластывается на земле перед воплощением божества, - пишет «НГ».
Как рассказал изданию настоятель Иволгинского дацана Дагба Очиров, лучшими мастерами Бурятии изготовлен трон «Белого царя» – воплощения Белой Тары на земле, – на который ламы собираются с почестями усадить главу государства. 

- Того, кто восседает на царском троне в России, мы, буддисты, всегда почитали как воплощение Белой Тары, – пояснил лама. 
Что касается самого обряда простирания, эта церемония появилась в годы правления Екатерины II. В 1764 году императрица признала буддизм одной из государственных религий России и учредила пост Пандито хамбо-ламы – главы буддистов Восточной Сибири и Забайкалья. Со своей стороны буддийское духовенство объявило Екатерину II воплощением Белой Тары на земле, а первый хамбо-лама Дамба Доржи Заяев на аудиенции поклонился ей в ноги, как божеству. С тех пор все хамбо-ламы приносили специальную присягу на верность «Белому царю», а при личной встрече с императорами простирались перед ними. Традиция прервалась в первые годы советской власти, когда были репрессированы тысячи лам и разрушено большинство буддийских храмов. 

_…. это ритуал на вковывание и закрытие внутреннего потенциала человека, вковывание всех чакр, что бы человек не занимался саморазвитием, я читал об этом. …_

Если сравнить внутренний потенциал, в плане чакр и кундалини, для сравнения возьмем духовных лидеров буддизма и православия. 
*Далай-лама XIV      и    
  16-й Патриар Московский и всея Руси Кирилл  .*

Проработка и поднятие Кундалини у них на одинаковом уровне, что у одного так и у другого поднимается до головы, думал ли Кирилл о поднятии кундалини или нет, сказать не могу (_не знаю_).

----------


## Буль

> Я уже спрашивал, они говорят что не снимают крещение и что мне повезло что меня крестили


На мотив песни "Старинные часы"

_Фарш невозможно прокрутить назад 
И мясо из котлет не восстановишь…_ 

Я разговаривал с попом на предмет "раскрещивания", у них действительно такого нет. Это просто "билет в одну сторону", примерно как на зоне "законтачиться". Такие уж у них понятия...

Кстати, есть одна лазейка: если не быть "воцерковлённым", и не покупать регулярно свечки, то эта христианская "благодать" вроде как не будет проявляться (обидится, наверное), и перестанет мешать жить.

----------


## Нико

> Я вспомнил, у меня есть не самопальные раскрещения, а вполне себе престижная анафема- отречение от Церквы. В самом начале 90-х группу к которой я себя причислял тогда, в числе иных- отрекли- и сказали, что кто не "изыдет" от туда- тому анафема. Я не изошёл. Короче чпокнутый Сатаной в макушку! Во!


Гопники? Зэки?  :Facepalm:

----------


## Харуказе

> Ну коли речь пошла о Наруто, я тогда Пейна процитирую: "Только познав одинаковую боль, мы сможем понять друг друга".


Джирайя: "Когда людей ранят,-они ненавидят. Когда люди ранят других,-их ненавидят и они испытывают чувство вины. Но понимание этой боли делает людей добрее (к окружающим).Боль позволяет нам стать лучше...то кем ты вырастешь,-зависит только от тебя".
Так и есть. Это основа сострадания. Только познав и поняв ту боль,которую испытывает другой человек, как свою возможно достижение взаимопонимания.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Доброго времени суток всем. У меня вполне конкретный вопрос. Если человек уже был крещен, но хочет стать буддистом, нужно ли проводить ритуал раскрещивания и проводят ли его буддисты перед принятием человеком прибежища? Вопрос актуальный, у меня спрашивают люди.
> 
> Мне говорили про эгрегоры и про то, что христианство своим ритуалом крещения, вводит человека в свой эгрегор и выйти из него нельзя, если не провести ритуал раскрещивания. На сколько полагают эти люди, у буддистов свой эгрегор и что бы перейти к нему, надо сначала порвать с христианским. Отсюда и вопрос. Мне лично тоже интересен ответ практиков буддистов на эту тему.


Позвольте уточнить, Вы сами придумали особенные требования к прибежищу или попросили прибежища у уполномоченного учителя какой-либо традиции?
Если Вы верили в сотворение человека Богом по христианской библии, нужно ли Вам что-то особенное, чтобы изучать теорию эволюции, теорию большого взрыва или что-то еще?

Вы верите в эгрегоров, это Ваше убеждение в том, как устроен мир. Нужно ли Вам что-либо особенное, чтобы изучать мироустройство, в котором не используются понятия Бога-творца, эгрегоров, крещения и раскрещивания?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я конечно не особо им верю, но доля истины в их словах есть. http://slavyanskaya-kultura.ru/slavi...chivanija.html


Вот ответ на Ваш вопрос:

*Отлучение от Церкви*

Отлучение от Церкви – акт церковной власти, по которому член Церкви за нераскаянную греховную жизнь или упорное догматическое заблуждение исключается частично (лишение св. Причащения)  и временно – т.н. малое отлучение, или полностью (анафема) из членства Церкви.
Отучение может быть вынесено Св. Синодом и отменено при раскаянии анафеманствованного.
Член Церкви, не участвующий в ее таинствах, является, по правилам святых отцов, самоотлученным.
Источник: Азбука веры.

----------

Aion (17.11.2015), Владимир Николаевич (17.11.2015), Дубинин (16.11.2015)

----------


## Алик

> _… Прибежище это не принятие буддийского эгрегора насколько я понял. Я слышал что ритуал. Крещения вешает на человека духовные оковы и привязывает к христианскому эгрегору, закрывая ему возможности для других практик. Если он пытается, то возникает много проблем, болезней, страданий и так далее и христиане не снимают свои ритуалы. И это все не связанно с Верой в Бога, а связанно с самой церковью. Для меня это важно в том плане, что в детстве меня крестили, не делал осознанный выбор. И если есть эгрегоры, то меня привязали в христианству, а я бы хотел отвязаться от него и выбирать уже осознано. …
> _
> 
> Отношение буддистов к православным:
> 
> - Ламы готовятся признать Дмитрия Медведева воплощением Белой Тары и приготовили к приезду президента не проводившуюся более века церемонию простирания, в ходе которой лама полностью распластывается на земле перед воплощением божества, - пишет «НГ».
> Как рассказал изданию настоятель Иволгинского дацана Дагба Очиров, лучшими мастерами Бурятии изготовлен трон «Белого царя» – воплощения Белой Тары на земле, – на который ламы собираются с почестями усадить главу государства. 
> 
> - Того, кто восседает на царском троне в России, мы, буддисты, всегда почитали как воплощение Белой Тары, – пояснил лама. 
> ...


 :Facepalm:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (17.11.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Хорошая мысль. )Надо близким сказать,чтобы деньги не тратили на отпевание.А то тебя буду выпихивать в "царствие небесное",а ты из  посл.усилий воли за поручни будешь держаться ,мол, -"Нет,я до конечной еду".


Нафиг отпевания!

----------

Альбина (16.11.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Нафиг отпевания!


Ну да . Сами споем уж как-нибудь.  :Smilie:  Тут приходила мысль ,что абсолютный слух -неотъемлемое звено  познания и просветления   ,но это не в тему ..)))

----------

Нико (16.11.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Вообще, по церковным канонам, насколько я знаю, само внутреннее решение не быть членом Церкви и непризнание догматики, выраженной в Символе веры автоматически делает человека не принадлежащим конфессии.
Анафематствование как таковое - это не просто когда какой-то поп в личной беседе говорит "Я тебя анафематствую". Ни один священник таких полномочий не имеет, анафематствование всегда является решением Собора и осуществляется лишь в отношении публичных фигур ранга Льва Толстого, не меньше. Так что не надейтесь, никто вас анафематствовать не будет, а чина "раскрещивания" в Церкви нет.
Но если охота в игры играть - вольному воля: поиграли в Церковь, можно поиграть и в буддизм.

----------

Aion (17.11.2015), Алик (16.11.2015), Альбина (16.11.2015), Фил (17.11.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (17.11.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

Отлучение от церкви необходимо если кто-то от лица церкви вводит людей в заблуждение. Тогда церковь должна официально дать разъяснение: это лицо не уполномочено церковью.

----------

Сергей Хос (16.11.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (17.11.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Гопники? Зэки?


Е.И. Рерих. и иже..

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Нафиг отпевания!


Не, пусть уж наиграются. У меня было всегда такое впечатление, что покойников гораздо больше любят, чем живых и в какой-то мере хотят возместить тот урон, который им причинили при жизни. Надо дать такую возможность. Главное, не давать возводить потом тебе гранитный крест с метровой фоткой)

----------


## Владимир Б

> Е.И. Рерих. и иже..



Агни Йога?

----------

Дубинин (16.11.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

Думаю вот, надо заранее покреститься что-ли на старости лет, т.к. "кончается тибетский буддизм исключительно православием, потому что после пятидесяти лет молиться тибетским чертям уже страшно"(С).

----------

Владимир Б (17.11.2015), Дубинин (17.11.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (17.11.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Даде самый циничный материалист и тот поймёт что ритуал крещения и в частности то как он проводится и какие говорятся слова, это ритуал на вковывание и закрытие внутреннего потенциала человека, вковывание всех чакр, что бы человек не занимался саморазвитием, я читал об этом.


Вот я самый циничный материалист, и по-моему, смысл крещения примерно подобен смыслу буддийского прибежища — отречение от зла и обещание следовать пути спасения, дающее защиту от этого зла, а не такой, как вы говорите.

Внутренний потенциал человека —это природа будды. Её невозможно вковать и закрыть. Это ньюэйджерский бред, или по-буддийски, ложные воззрения. Не надо в них верить. А сердце может ошибаться. В известной сутре сердце подсказывало человеку, что в комнате змея, а когда он включил свет, оказалось, что это верёвка.

----------

Gakusei (17.11.2015), Алик (17.11.2015), Владимир Б (17.11.2015), Владимир Николаевич (17.11.2015), Кеин (18.11.2015), Сергей Хос (17.11.2015)

----------


## Фридегар

> Сообщение от Фридегар
> 
> 
> Архаты и бодхисаттвы не убивают свои тела. Они понимают, что истинный человек - это не тело. Тело же, это отдельная жизнь, временно объединенная с разумом и волей. Со всеми его клетками, эритроцитами, фагоцитами, лимфацитами, которые представляют отдельные самостоятельные мелкие жизни.  Потому убийство любой жизни не может благотворно повлиять на карму. Придется возвращаться для работы над ошибками. ... важны причины, приводящие человека к мысли о самоубийстве прежде всего. Архат не может иметь подобных мыслей.
> 
> 
> Это неправда.
> 
> Многие архаты, ученики Будды, избавившись от желаний, переставали есть, умирали и достигали нирваны.
> ...


Изначально (и как правило всегда в обычных разговорах) самоубийство подразумевается как попытка ухода от страдания. Вы мне как-то дали ссылку на ниббедхику сутру, в которой указывается определение кармы как _намерения_. И действительно, намерение решает всю дальнейшую судьбу того, кто решил избавиться от одного из своих проводников. 

Нужно пытаться понять, в чем причина страдания. Тело, это не главная и не изначальная причина страдания. И просто с его устранением не устраняется само страдание. Причина страдания в существовании тришны или жажды чувственных переживаний. С потерей тела тришна или жажда не пропадает. Те, кто избавляются от своего тела как вы это пишете, до этого поняли причину радости. И причину страдания. Кстати, радость всегда изначальна и является постоянной целью в любом действиии, неважно, понимает человек это или нет.

----------


## Aion

> Те, кто избавляются от своего тела как вы это пишете...


Не от тела, а от желания.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (17.11.2015)

----------


## Фридегар

> Не от тела, а от желания.


да:




> Причина страдания в существовании тришны или жажды чувственных переживаний. С потерей тела тришна или жажда не пропадает. Те, кто избавляются от своего тела как вы это пишете, до этого поняли причину радости. И причину страдания. Кстати, радость всегда изначальна и является постоянной целью в любом действиии, неважно, понимает человек это или нет.

----------


## Фридегар

Еще раз: изначально на любой ступени человек всегда при любых обстоятельствах, во всех его функциях, психических процессах, желаниях - стремится к счастью и радости. Но при этом совершает ошибочные действия, так как изначально подвержен майе и авидье - неправильному видению и неправильному пониманию. Потому, удовлетворяя подряд все свои желания и стремления, человек порождает следствия, которые приносят страдания. И вот, человек уже не только стремится и хочет радости, но еще и пытается освободиться от страданий. Но, снова-таки, делает это не правильно из-за той же майи и авидьи. Это порождает кажущуюся безысходность. Потому, конечная цель - достижение счастья и радости (как бы это ни назвать). Промежуточная же цель (на пути к конечной) - избавление от страданий. Для этого нужно правильное видение и правильное понимание.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (17.11.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Думаю вот, надо заранее покреститься что-ли на старости лет


Дык ведь сперва ж придется покаяться, а то не пустят.

----------

Aion (17.11.2015)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Доброго времени суток всем. У меня вполне конкретный вопрос. Если человек уже был крещен, но хочет стать буддистом, нужно ли проводить ритуал раскрещивания и проводят ли его буддисты перед принятием человеком прибежища? Вопрос актуальный, у меня спрашивают люди.
> 
> Мне говорили про эгрегоры и про то, что христианство своим ритуалом крещения, вводит человека в свой эгрегор и выйти из него нельзя, если не провести ритуал раскрещивания. На сколько полагают эти люди, у буддистов свой эгрегор и что бы перейти к нему, надо сначала порвать с христианским. Отсюда и вопрос. Мне лично тоже интересен ответ практиков буддистов на эту тему.


Спасибо за вопрос. Эгрегор действительно остаётся, потому что во время ритуала крещения его как бы "наматывают" на чакры. Если хотите, могу помочь. Но мои услуги не бесплатны: 500 долларов и я подумаю, что сделать с Вашим эгрегором. Строго конфиденциально, без СМС и регистрации!

----------

Паня (19.11.2015), Пема Ванчук (18.11.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (18.11.2015)

----------


## Ased

Да уж, люди, только и умеют что грязью поливать. Спросил я не от хорошей жизни, ищешь разные причины страданий. Но зачем сразу то какашками закидывать? Вы хотите сказать что они свои ритуалы просто так делают? Все ритуалы имеют смысл и цель. Буддизм далеко не атеистичен, есть вера в другие миры, разные сущьности и сверхъестественные силы. Так что не понимаю откуда такой негатив на слово эгрегор. Можно назвать это слово другим термином, уверен в буддизме он есть, я назвал тем, который знаю. Если вы считаете что раскрещевание не нужно и это все бред и стоит просто игнорировать подобное, то наверное в этом есть доля истины. Но логика так же подсказывает, что если бы этот ритуал был бессмысленным и ничего не делал, то сами христиане бы его не практиковали. Например при причастии, мажут именно аджна чакру кистью, почему не ухо или ладонь, почему именно аджна чакру, совпадение, не думаю.

----------


## Semchen

Люди делают много разных ритуалов, и что? Во все это надо верить? Крещение, раскрещение, эгрегоры - все это, как и прочее, существует только в вашем собственном уме, с ним-то и надо работать. 
Кроме того, ваша вера в христианский эгрегор, как спрут, вцепившийся в ваши чакры, это ещё и отличная отмазка:  - Моя практика не работает? - Ну конечно, это же проклятый христианский эгрегор меня не отпускает.
Могу поспорить, что большое количество буддистов прошли крещение, и ни у кого это не вызывает никаких проблем. Даже вопроса такого не встаёт, это просто не имеет значения.

----------

Алик (18.11.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (18.11.2015)

----------


## Алик

> Да уж, люди, только и умеют что грязью поливать. Спросил я не от хорошей жизни, ищешь разные причины страданий. Но зачем сразу то какашками закидывать? Вы хотите сказать что они свои ритуалы просто так делают? Все ритуалы имеют смысл и цель. Буддизм далеко не атеистичен, есть вера в другие миры, разные сущьности и сверхъестественные силы. Так что не понимаю откуда такой негатив на слово эгрегор. Можно назвать это слово другим термином, уверен в буддизме он есть, я назвал тем, который знаю. Если вы считаете что раскрещевание не нужно и это все бред и стоит просто игнорировать подобное, то наверное в этом есть доля истины. Но логика так же подсказывает, что если бы этот ритуал был бессмысленным и ничего не делал, то сами христиане бы его не практиковали. Например при причастии, мажут именно аджна чакру кистью, почему не ухо или ладонь, почему именно аджна чакру, совпадение, не думаю.


Для вас, как и для любого другого человека,  реально всё, во что вы верите. Если верите на 100%, то и реально на 100%. Вот для вас реальны эгрегоры, аджна чакра и т.д. Но ведь вы же не родились с верой во всё это, кто-то убедил вас, что все эти пляски с бубнами имеют какой-то недоступный пониманию непосвященного смысл и цель. Но ведь и смысл, и цель люди придумали сами для себя, чтобы оправдать бессмысленность и бесцельность своего барахтанья в сансаре.

----------


## Aion

> Но ведь и смысл, и цель люди придумали сами для себя, чтобы оправдать бессмысленность и бесцельность своего барахтанья в сансаре.


А бессмысленность, стало быть, не придумана?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Да уж, люди, только и умеют что грязью поливать. Спросил я не от хорошей жизни, ищешь разные причины страданий. .


Причины страданий внутри. Умелые действия закладывают семена счастья, неумелые семена страдания. 

Будда Шакьямуни:
Воздержание от негативного, совершение полезного, очищение ума - вот Учение всех Будд (с)

От чего надо воздерживаться, а что взращивать  вроде всем известно.
В разных традициях есть разнообразнейшие методы очищения и обогащения ума.

Если говорить о тибетских традициях, то имхо: наилучший метод очищения\обогащения и т.п.  это - Нёндро.
(п.с. и естественно уверенность в Учении о карме, собственном потенциале и Трёх Драгоценностях, а также как обязательное условие - опора на Учителя.)

----------

Алик (18.11.2015)

----------


## Фридегар

> Причины страданий внутри


причины в диссонансе мышления с _окружающими_. Или с собеседником. Не важно при этом, кто прав и кто виноват
Если вы поёте одно в себе, а вокруг - другое, это вызывает диссонанс. Если не попадает в созвучие с другими звуками. 

Сами по себе две ноты - они ни хорошие, ни плохие. Просто два отдельных звука. 
Но когда они звучат одновременно - они вызывают либо диссонанс (резкий звук, вызывающий раздражение), либо консонанс - приятное звучание.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> причины в диссонансе мышления с _окружающими_. Или с собеседником. Не важно при этом, кто прав и кто виноват
> Если вы поёте одно в себе, а вокруг - другое, это вызывает диссонанс. Если не попадает в созвучие с другими звуками. 
> 
> Сами по себе две ноты - они ни хорошие, ни плохие. Просто два отдельных звука. 
> Но когда они звучат одновременно - они вызывают либо диссонанс (резкий звук, вызывающий раздражение), либо консонанс - приятное звучание.


Опять двадцать пять  :Smilie: 

Страдаем или наслаждаемся - внутренний опыт.

Если есть внутренняя потенция, то при наличии внешних условий, будет и переживание счастья\страдания.
Если потенции нет, то внешние условия никаких переживаний  не дадут.

В этом и отличие Учения о карме в БуддаДхарме от всяких законов кармы индуизма, эзотеризма, ньюэйджизма и прочих внешних учений.
БуддаДхарма - внутреннее Учение !!!

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Можно назвать это слово другим термином, уверен в буддизме он есть, я назвал тем, который знаю. 
> Буддизм далеко не атеистичен, есть вера в другие миры, разные сущьности и сверхъестественные силы. Так что не понимаю откуда такой негатив на слово эгрегор. Можно назвать это слово другим термином, уверен в буддизме он есть, я назвал тем, который знаю. Если вы считаете что раскрещевание не нужно и это все бред и стоит просто игнорировать подобное, то наверное в этом есть доля истины. Но логика так же подсказывает, что если бы этот ритуал был бессмысленным и ничего не делал, то сами христиане бы его не практиковали. Например при причастии, мажут именно аджна чакру кистью, почему не ухо или ладонь, почему именно аджна чакру, совпадение, не думаю.


Откуда эта уверенность? Опять из сердца?  :Smilie:  Дело не в термине, дело в том, что в буддизме нет идеи о том, что у всего есть эгрегоры. Это на мой взгляд бессмысленная идея, всё равно что наделить отдельным названием микрофлору своего кишечника, а потом думать, вот, во мне живёт кишечный эгрегор.

Не помню, чтобы во время причастия что-то помазывалось. Лоб помазывается миром во время миропомазания для освящения ума. Тогда же мажут уши для освящения слуха и руки для освящения поступков. Смысл, как мне кажется, прозрачен донельзя. В том, что лоб мажут посередине, а не у виска, также не вижу ничего странного и непонятного.

----------

Алик (18.11.2015), Фил (18.11.2015)

----------


## Фридегар

> Опять двадцать пять


Как вы понимаете внутреннее и внешнее. И чем они отличаются друг от друга?

----------


## Монферран

> Опять двадцать пять 
> 
> Страдаем или наслаждаемся - внутренний опыт.
> 
> Если есть внутренняя потенция, то при наличии внешних условий, будет и переживание счастья\страдания.
> Если потенции нет, то внешние условия никаких переживаний  не дадут.
> 
> В этом и отличие Учения о карме в БуддаДхарме от всяких законов кармы индуизма, эзотеризма, ньюэйджизма и прочих внешних учений.
> БуддаДхарма - внутреннее Учение !!!


"Внутренний", "внутреннее" - подразумевается внутри чего? ;

Разве "внутреннее" не возникает лишь в звене намарупа, тогда как опыт и БуддаДхарма охватывают все звенья?

----------


## Фридегар

> Изначально (и как правило всегда в обычных разговорах) самоубийство подразумевается как попытка ухода от страдания. Вы мне как-то дали ссылку на ниббедхику сутру, в которой указывается определение кармы как _намерения_. И действительно, намерение решает всю дальнейшую судьбу того, кто решил избавиться от одного из своих проводников.


... кстати (извините, что себя цитирую), еще цитата из Нибеддхики, достаточно правдивая, кто до этого доходил в своих духовных изысканиях:




> Страдание, я говорю вам, заканчивается либо безумием, либо поиском. Это называется результатом страданий
> http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm


еще, о чем Будда умолчал, это то, что результатом страданий является сведение с ума других. Зло в отношении других - это тоже неправильный способ избавиться от собственных страданий. Даёт временное облегчение, но приводит в конечном итоге в авичи. Если избирается такой путь. Потому, лучше искать, чем совершать импульсивные поступки. Это просто к слову о том, что сейчас творится в мире

----------


## Фридегар

> "Внутренний", "внутреннее" - подразумевается внутри чего? ;


Внутри границы того, за которой начинается внешнее

----------


## Монферран

> Внутри границы того, за которой начинается внешнее


Прям как мэр Киева: батареи будут теплыми, если их топить. )))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.11.2015)

----------


## Алик

> А бессмысленность, стало быть, не придумана?


Бессмысленность - это отсутствие смысла ), "  Этот мир изначально пуст, функционируя спонтанно, без какого-либо эго или постоянного качества, не идущий ни к какому концу и ни к какой определенной цели...." (http://zendao.ru/library/Hot_Taste_of_Nothing)

----------


## Aion

> Бессмысленность - это отсутствие смысла )


Глубоко!  :Kiss:  


> Этот мир изначально пуст, функционируя спонтанно, без какого-либо эго или постоянного качества, не идущий ни к какому концу и ни к какой определенной цели...." (http://zendao.ru/library/Hot_Taste_of_Nothing)


Вообще-то речь не об изначальности мира  без какого-либо эго шла. Как безэговая пустота может что-либо придумать?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Фридегар

> Сообщение от Фридегар
> 
> 
> Внутри границы того, за которой начинается внешнее
> 
> 
> Прям как мэр Киева


в отличие от мэра Киева и его батарей, граница "внешнего" у каждого своя

----------


## Алик

> Глубоко!   Вообще-то речь не об изначальности мира  без какого-либо эго шла. Как безэговая пустота может что-либо придумать?


Безэговая пустота тоже придумана).
"Та истина, которая изложена в Аватамсака Сутре, приводит к пониманию того, что постоянно практикующие могут в конце концов постичь, каким образом их ум создает мир..." )http://zendao.ru/library/Hot_Taste_of_Nothing

----------


## Фил

> Глубоко!   Вообще-то речь не об изначальности мира  без какого-либо эго шла. Как безэговая пустота может что-либо придумать?


Пустота ничего не придумывает.
Придумывает придумывалка.
А кто придумал придумывалку?
Никто ее не придумал, сама придумывалка и придумала. 
В любой момент есть возможность перестать обращать внимание на то, что придумывает придумывалка.

----------

Алик (18.11.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Безэговая пустота тоже придумана).


Значит, вы согласны-таки с тем, что бессмысленность так же, как и смысл придумана?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Утром подумала, что буддисту постоянно приходится раскрещиваться перед самим собой, тобишь, опускать свои старые представления о реальности)

----------


## Алик

> Значит, вы согласны-таки с тем, что бессмысленность так же, как и смысл придумана?


Слово, конечно же, придумано людьми. И в сансаре смысла нет. Но в нирване есть). Хотя это одно и тоже же).

----------


## Фил

> Значит, вы согласны-таки с тем, что бессмысленность так же, как и смысл придумана?


Бессмысленность возникает только вместе со смыслом.
Нет смысла - нет бессмысленности.

----------

Кеин (18.11.2015), Нико (18.11.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Бессмысленность возникает только вместе со смыслом.
> Нет смысла - нет бессмысленности.


но вы же все-таки что-то говорите.
значит, не все так плохо )))
иначе - зачем говорить, раз это порождает бессмыслицу

----------

Aion (18.11.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

Опять глюкозу в суе поминают. Смысл- это нахождение вертуального плана "лучшей доли" у себя в голове. Рабское следование зверушкинской природе. (вечно не довольные приматы- имеющие план улучшения судьбы- выжили и дали потомство, а аскетичные довольные приматы- сдохли бездетными)

----------

Алик (18.11.2015), Пема Ванчук (18.11.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Слово, конечно же, придумано людьми. И в сансаре смысла нет. Но в нирване есть). Хотя это одно и тоже же).


Ну вот . :Smilie: Тогда  исходя из этого вышло ,что   и в сансаре всегда есть смысл. ..Правда? :Smilie:

----------

Алик (18.11.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Опять глюкозу в суе поминают. Смысл- это нахождение вертуального плана "лучшей доли" у себя в голове. Рабское следование зверушкинской природе. (вечно не довольные приматы- имеющие план улучшения судьбы- выжили и дали потомство, а аскетичные довольные приматы- сдохли бездетными)


И какой вывод делаем  из твоей глюкоза-терапии?

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Имхо, если и должно быть какое-то "раскрещивание", то раскрещивание внутреннее, которое должно выражаться в: 1. Выявлении в потоке своего ума авраамитских паттернов, 2. Искоренение этих паттернов. В противном случае часто приходится наблюдать, что буддист накладывает на буддизм тот иудейский или христианский трафарет, который засел у него в голове и тогда начинаются споры, чья школа "самая ортодоксальная и древняя, а чья- еретическая, схизма и вообще НЕ буддизм", также неофит пытается в кондовом авраамитском духе "отмиссионерить и катехизиснуть" окружающих в свою "самую ортодоксальную и единственно содержающую Благодать Будды и буддийских апостолов Ортодоксальную Буддийскую Церковь". 

Этот процесс хорошо описан в интервью с Вагишем Шастри:



> Известный палестинский интеллектуал, теоретик постколониализма и критик Эдвард Саид назвал этот процесс вероломной интеллектуальной колонизации «ориентализмом», понимая под этим наложение иудейско-христианского, постколониального или западного научного мировоззрения на совершенно иное мировоззрение, которое не имеет привязок к западной теории познания.


Наигравшись в "христиано-буддизм или в иудо-буддизм" такие буддисты потом возвращаются в лоно христианства или иудаизма (прецедентов хватает).

----------

Алик (18.11.2015), Владимир Николаевич (18.11.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

Смысл это не только сфера чистого ума (то, что принято считать мышлением, воображением и прочими процессами над объективизируемой или редуцируемой рупа-формой). Смысл это то, что соединяет признаки-виджняна в образы-намарупа. Придуманный смысл - это образы-намарупа, связывающие образы-намарупа, не связанные прямо с признаками-виджняна рупа-формы. В таком случае смысл непридуманный это образы-намарупа (обозначения), связывающие признаки-виджняна рупа-формы. Белое-круглое-вверху-внутри темного - возможно, луна. 

Природа придуманного и непридуманного одна. Лишь привязанности, взрастившие становление и рождение этих пяти совокупностей делят шесть опор опыта-восприятия на опоры реальности и опоры воображаемого.

----------

Монферран (18.11.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> И какой вывод делаем  из твоей глюкоза-терапии?


Как какой?: Вялая война на окраинах царства- отбраковывает слишком ретивых- ищущих смысл в примитивном счастье. Духовные аскетизмы внутри страны- отбраковывают путём не размножения- искателей "духовных" ништяков. Остаются сбалансированные особи. Эволюция- девушка строгая!

----------

Владимир Б (18.11.2015), Мяснов (18.11.2015)

----------


## Ased

> Откуда эта уверенность? Опять из сердца?  Дело не в термине, дело в том, что в буддизме нет идеи о том, что у всего есть эгрегоры. Это на мой взгляд бессмысленная идея, всё равно что наделить отдельным названием микрофлору своего кишечника, а потом думать, вот, во мне живёт кишечный эгрегор.
> 
> Не помню, чтобы во время причастия что-то помазывалось. Лоб помазывается миром во время миропомазания для освящения ума. Тогда же мажут уши для освящения слуха и руки для освящения поступков. Смысл, как мне кажется, прозрачен донельзя. В том, что лоб мажут посередине, а не у виска, также не вижу ничего странного и непонятного.


Чем плохо то, что идёт от сердца. В примере со змеёй был ум, а не сердце. Может сердечная память, это память прошлых рождений, может я был раньше практиком буддистом, раз меня так сюда тянет и раз что то внутри говорит, спроси буддистов, они знают ответ. Ещё сердце говорит спросит шаманов, они тоже знаю, но это уже другой момент, да и буддисты как то ближе. У шаманов нету своего форума же) а у буддистов есть определённая система, философская или религиозная, не важно, в этой системе, есть систематизированное знание обо всем в мире. Отсюда и мой вопрос. Ну нет дыма без огня, если бы всех этих эгрегоров и в помине не было, от чего же тогда о них столько информации и столько ощущений, что как минимум половина этой информации не ложная?

----------


## Йен

> Чем плохо то, что идёт от сердца. В примере со змеёй был ум, а не сердце. Может сердечная память, это память прошлых рождений, может я был раньше практиком буддистом, раз меня так сюда тянет и раз что то внутри говорит, спроси буддистов, они знают ответ. Ещё сердце говорит спросит шаманов, они тоже знаю, но это уже другой момент, да и буддисты как то ближе. У шаманов нету своего форума же) а у буддистов есть определённая система, философская или религиозная, не важно, в этой системе, есть систематизированное знание обо всем в мире. Отсюда и мой вопрос. Ну нет дыма без огня, если бы всех этих эгрегоров и в помине не было, от чего же тогда о них столько информации и столько ощущений, что как минимум половина этой информации не ложная?





> Первый автор, использовавший это слово в современных языках — Виктор Гюго. Слово появляется в первом выпуске поэтического сборника «Легенды веков» (фр. La Légende des siècles), сначала как прилагательное, затем как существительное, с неясным значением. По всей видимости, понадобилось автору для рифмы с -or. Французское égrégore — стандартная передача др.-греч. ἑγρήγορος, буквально «бодрствующий». Древнегреческим словом иногда обозначали библейских ангелов или ангелоподобных духов. Встречается в Книге пророка Даниила и в книгах Еноха (апокрифы). (с) Вики


Понятие "Ум" в буддизме, включает в себя и т.н. "сердце". А вообще, ум - это совокупность.
В вашем случае прослеживается привязанность к неправильным воззрениям и обрядам-ритуалам, это узы, которые удерживают в Сансаре. Учитесь нецеплянию, начинайте прямо сейчас, такова буддийская практика очищения ума.




> И что такое узы воззрений? Вот некий человек не понимает в соответствии с действительностью происхождение и исчезновение, привлекательность, опасность, и спасение в отношении воззрений. Когда он не понимает эти вещи в соответствии с действительностью, то тогда вожделение к воззрениям, наслаждение воззрениями, влечение к воззрениям, одержимость воззрениями, потребность в воззрениях, страсть к воззрениями, привязанность к воззрениям, жажда к воззрениям залегают в нём глубоко [в скрытом виде] в отношении воззрений. Это называется узами воззрений.
> *Йога сутта*

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.11.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (18.11.2015)

----------


## Альбина

Вообще уж ,по большому счету слово "смысл" действительно может вводить в заблуждение.
 Куда лучше, к примеру использовать  другой аналог - "*толк*". Хорошее русское слово , к сожалению не так часто  используется,как предыдущее.))

----------


## Алик

> Вообще уж ,по большому счету слово "смысл" действительно может вводить в заблуждение.
>  Куда лучше, к примеру использовать  другой аналог - "*толк*". Хорошее русское слово , к сожалению не так часто  используется,как предыдущее.))


Точно! Когда ум не ясен - всё без толку, когда ясен - во всём есть толк).

----------

Альбина (18.11.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Точно! Когда ум не ясен - всё без толку, когда ясен - во всём есть толк).


Точно! :Smilie:

----------

Алик (18.11.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Остаются сбалансированные особи.


Кто под этим готов подписаться - ставьте лайки!))

----------

Альбина (18.11.2015), Дубинин (18.11.2015), Кеин (18.11.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Как какой?: Вялая война на окраинах царства- отбраковывает слишком ретивых- ищущих смысл в примитивном счастье. Духовные аскетизмы внутри страны- отбраковывают путём не размножения- искателей "духовных" ништяков. Остаются сбалансированные особи. Эволюция- девушка строгая!


А вывод такой. Героям да аскетам уготовано Царствие Небесное, а остальным балансировщикам да приживальщикам сансара адская, где будет плач и скрежет зубов.

----------


## Альбина

> Кто под этим готов подписаться - ставьте лайки!))


как хитрО))))проверочка на Эгочку?))))   Нико,но Вам отказать в просьбе не смогу) :Kiss:

----------


## Дубинин

> А вывод такой. Героям да аскетам уготовано Царствие Небесное, а остальным балансировщикам да приживальщикам сансара адская, где будет плач и скрежет зубов.


Не. Царствие Божие, обещают середьничкам, когда либо на убой гонят или когда те- слишком вяло в храмы носят- т.е. когда система немного в дисбалансе.
(остальных и так прёт, либо от несправедливости, либо от пустой- пустоты)

----------


## Нико

> как хитрО))))проверочка на Эгочку?))))   Нико,но Вам отказать в просьбе не смогу)


Так под дубининским бредом я и сама не могу не подписаца-отказаца.... :Kiss:

----------

Альбина (18.11.2015), Дубинин (18.11.2015)

----------


## Фил

> но вы же все-таки что-то говорите.
> значит, не все так плохо )))
> иначе - зачем говорить, раз это порождает бессмыслицу


Такой обычай в этой стране.

----------

Сергей Хос (18.11.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Имхо, если и должно быть какое-то "раскрещивание", то раскрещивание внутреннее, которое должно выражаться в: 1. Выявлении в потоке своего ума авраамитских паттернов, 2. Искоренение этих паттернов. В противном случае часто приходится наблюдать, что буддист накладывает на буддизм тот иудейский или христианский трафарет, который засел у него в голове и тогда начинаются споры, чья школа "самая ортодоксальная и древняя, а чья- еретическая, схизма и вообще НЕ буддизм", также неофит пытается в кондовом авраамитском духе "отмиссионерить и катехизиснуть" окружающих в свою "самую ортодоксальную и единственно содержающую Благодать Будды и буддийских апостолов Ортодоксальную Буддийскую Церковь". 
> 
> Этот процесс хорошо описан в интервью с Вагишем Шастри:
> 
> 
> Наигравшись в "христиано-буддизм или в иудо-буддизм" такие буддисты потом возвращаются в лоно христианства или иудаизма (прецедентов хватает).


По-моему, буддистами становятся оттого, что христианский паттерн так и не сложился. Как ни старались его отпечатать, карма урулила в другую сторону.

Окунание в чашу со святой водой и отстрижка локонов ничего не дала. Изначально. Может, человек некоторое время пытался установить отношения с Боженькой, но все его не нащупывал. И посему процесс крещения аннулируется сам собой. Потому как для того, чтбы раскреститься, надобно с верой покреститься.  У католиков есть хотя бы конфирмация. Тоесть, сознательное принятие крещения и единения с богом.

----------


## Максим&

> Как какой?: Вялая война на окраинах царства- отбраковывает слишком ретивых- ищущих смысл в примитивном счастье. Духовные аскетизмы внутри страны- отбраковывают путём не размножения- искателей "духовных" ништяков. Остаются сбалансированные особи. Эволюция- девушка строгая!


А сами к какому подвиду особей относитесь? Пригодно-сбалансированному или шаманско-бестолковому? Потомство то дали? 
Гнетущая конечно теория. Выходит я бесполезный вселенский продукт? Правда сороковник ещё, есть шанс застолбить место в эволюционном потоке, но уже закрадываются сомнения.

----------


## Альбина

> А сами к какому подвиду особей относитесь? Пригодно-сбалансированному или шаманско-бестолковому? Потомство то дали? 
> Гнетущая конечно теория. Выходит я бесполезный вселенский продукт? Правда сороковник ещё, есть шанс застолбить место в эволюционном потоке, но уже закрадываются сомнения.


Хотите мое личное наблюдение?. Товарищи,которые после 40-ка таки отметились в теме продолжения рода согласно зову природы ни на иоту не приблизились к тому,чтобы "счастье наконец таки случилось" и как и в былые бездетные времена точно так-же ходят с потухшим взором и внутренней неопределенностью, ворча и ругаясь на несправедливость сансарную и ее несовершенство.Так что можете не заморачиваться особо. Если только любовь затмит  ум  и дите само народится по обоюдному желанию-тогда -да.. будет Вам счастье и полезность вселенская .если не придется алименты платить ..(глупая шутка).

----------

Максим& (18.11.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Не. Царствие Божие, обещают середьничкам, когда либо на убой гонят или когда те- слишком вяло в храмы носят- т.е. когда система немного в дисбалансе.
> (остальных и так прёт, либо от несправедливости, либо от пустой- пустоты)


Я кстати, придумал ещё одну глюкозную версию происходящего. У героев и аскетов просто дофига тестостерона. Они от него настолько сильны и решительны становятся, что превосходят обычных удачных самцов и решают-да ну вас нафиг с вашим болотом, умрем для мира. Козак умерший в своей постели - не козак.

----------


## АртёмМ

> Как какой?: Вялая война на окраинах царства- отбраковывает слишком ретивых- ищущих смысл в примитивном счастье. Духовные аскетизмы внутри страны- отбраковывают путём не размножения- искателей "духовных" ништяков. Остаются сбалансированные особи. Эволюция- девушка строгая!


Так это генетически не передаётся. Чего толку в отборе если наследственность не влияет на склонность к аскетизму. Имею ввиду родители любого аскета - аскетами не являются.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.11.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> Вообще уж ,по большому счету слово "смысл" действительно может вводить в заблуждение.
>  Куда лучше, к примеру использовать  другой аналог - "*толк*". Хорошее русское слово , к сожалению не так часто  используется,как предыдущее.))


Да они все вводят в заблуждение. Причём в чём прикол здесь - как человек говорит, так он и думает. Чем более речь осознанная, тем более человек осознанней.

По сути дела - что такое смысл. Смыслом человек наделяет то, чего ему нравится делать. Что не нравится, говорит - нет смысла делать. Следовательно в категориях смысл или не смысл говорить означает просто вводить себя в заблуждение. Более реалистично сразу говорить - мне вот так нравится и объяснять почему нравится. Или - мне вот так не нравится и объяснять почему.

Про толк та же самая история. Всегда можно задать вопрос какой именно толк? И всё сведётся к тому, лично человеку нравится или нет.

----------


## АртёмМ

> Значит, вы согласны-таки с тем, что бессмысленность так же, как и смысл придумана?


Манипулятивное слово-паразит, которое используется для пропаганды и управления массами. Реально когда человек восклицает - "Это же не имеет смысла!" , он хочет донести, что ему лично не нравится как обстоят дела. Или что он не может понять почему так происходит.

Однако если не понимает почему происходит, но нравится - то скорее всего проблемы не возникнет.


Просто когда начинаешь говорить в категориях нравится не нравится, понимаю не понимаю, то внушить идею сразу большому кол-ву людей сложно - выйдет нечто вроде "То что происходит лично мне не нравится!" или "Я не понимаю что происходит". 

Ну люди посмотрят, ты не понимаешь а мы понимаем, тебе не нравится, мне нравится. А используя слова смысл и бессмысленно можно заявить "В этом нет смысла!" или "В этом есть смысл!" . Все фиг знает что такое смысл, но дружно закивают головами.

----------

Фил (18.11.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Манипулятивное слово-паразит, которое используется для пропаганды и управления массами. Реально когда человек восклицает - "Это же не имеет смысла!" , он хочет донести, что ему лично не нравится как обстоят дела. Или что он не может понять почему так происходит.
> 
> Однако если не понимает почему происходит, но нравится - то скорее всего проблемы не возникнет.
> 
> 
> Просто когда начинаешь говорить в категориях нравится не нравится, понимаю не понимаю, то внушить идею сразу большому кол-ву людей сложно - выйдет нечто вроде "То что происходит лично мне не нравится!" или "Я не понимаю что происходит". 
> 
> Ну люди посмотрят, ты не понимаешь а мы понимаем, тебе не нравится, мне нравится. А используя слова смысл и бессмысленно можно заявить "В этом нет смысла!" или "В этом есть смысл!" . Все фиг знает что такое смысл, но дружно закивают головами.


Зачем вы это пишете? Каков смысл вашего высказывания?

----------


## АртёмМ

> Зачем вы это пишете? Каков смысл вашего высказывания?


Я это пишу не зачем, а потому что мне хочется это написать и есть такая потребность. И писать это мне доставляет удовольствие.

----------

Фил (18.11.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Я это пишу не зачем, а потому что мне хочется это написать и есть такая потребность. И писать это мне доставляет удовольствие.


То есть, написанное вами - пустословие?  :EEK!:

----------


## АртёмМ

> То есть, написанное вами - пустословие?


Имеете ввиду, что не понимаете то, о чём я пишу? "То есть" указывает на то, что вы усмотрели взаимосвязь между тем, что написанное мною мне нравится и тем, что вы это не поняли? В чём взаимосвязь заключается?

----------


## Aion

> Имеете ввиду, что не понимаете то, о чём я пишу? "То есть" указывает на то, что вы усмотрели взаимосвязь между тем, что написанное мною мне нравится и тем, что вы это не поняли? В чём взаимосвязь заключается?


Если написанное вами не имеет смысла,- это пустословие. Вы ведь так и не ответили, зачем написали своё сообщение и в чём его смысл.

----------


## АртёмМ

> Если написанное вами не имеет смысла,- это пустословие. Вы ведь так и не ответили, зачем написали своё сообщение и в чём его смысл.


Слово "смысл" и "пустословие" ничего конкретного не означают для меня. Я писал в посте на который вы ответили мне - что слово смысл для меня означает то, что мне нравится и что я понимаю. Именно так я понимаю слова человека, когда он говорит что нечто для него имеет смысл.

"Пустословие" же я предполагаю чисто по наитию(сам это слово в принципе не использую) означает то, что вы меня не поняли, это так?

Почему написал сообщения я ответил - мне захотелось его написать, процесс доставил мне удовольствие. Однако я нигде в тексте не указывал, понимаю ли я то, что написал или нет. И делать вывод что если мне захотелось написать сообщение и было приятно, то сообщение нельзя понять - как мне кажется - не верно. Если я понимаю то, что я написал(а я понимаю), то как я предполагаю и другой человек может понять то, что я написал.

Если что-то не ясно, можно задать вопрос и я уточню.

----------


## Aion

> Слово "смысл" и "пустословие" ничего конкретного не означают для меня. Я писал в посте на который вы ответили мне - что слово смысл для меня означает то, что мне нравится и что я понимаю. Именно так я понимаю слова человека, когда он говорит что нечто для него имеет смысл.
> 
> "Пустословие" же я предполагаю чисто по наитию(сам это слово в принципе не использую) означает то, что вы меня не поняли, это так?
> 
> Почему написал сообщения я ответил - мне захотелось его написать, процесс доставил мне удовольствие.


Нравится или не нравится - это отношение к написанному. Меня же интересует смысл, то есть, внутреннее содержание написанного, вот я и спрашиваю вас: зачем (с какой целью) вы это написали?

----------


## АртёмМ

> Нравится или не нравится - это отношение к написанному. Меня же интересует смысл, то есть, внутреннее содержание написанного, вот я и спрашиваю вас: зачем вы это написали?


Я ответил что являлось причиной. А вот насчёт содержания - это уже другой вопрос. Значит вы всё же не поняли что я написал? Какие именно моменты вызвали затруднения?

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> То есть, написанное вами - пустословие?


Если учитывать, что обсуждение развернулось в рамках абсолютно бредовой темы, пустословием является здесь практически всё. *АртёмМ* вот это понял и поэтому взращивает парамиту графомании.

----------

Aion (18.11.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Я ответил что являлось причиной.


Нравится - это не причина. 


> А вот насчёт содержания - это уже другой вопрос. Значит вы всё же не поняли что я написал? Какие именно моменты вызвали затруднения?


Да. Не понял и прошу объяснить, в чём содержание вашего сообщения и какова цель его написания.

----------


## АртёмМ

> Нравится - это не причина. Да. Не понял и прошу объяснить, в чём содержание вашего сообщения и какова цель его написания.


Докажите что не причина. Я считаю что вполне даже причина.

Цель с которой я писал сообщение с одной стороны - удовлетворение своих потребностей(которые приносят мне удовольствие). Мне хотелось ответить на ваш вопрос о том придуманы ли понятия смысл и бессмысленность. Хотелось ответить публично(я же мог написать вам в личное сообщение). Хотелось чтобы мою точку зрения прочитали и другие люди. Причём количество целей, которые я мог достигнуть всем этим не ограничивается. Всё это взаимосвязано с моим воспитанием, моим жизненным опытом, моими личными интересами, тем что я открыл страницу с форумом в нужный момент, с тем что прочитал ваше сообщение. На самом деле я могу перечислять долго все возможные выгоды и процессы послужившие началом тому, что произошло.

Однако первоначальный порыв я могу описать как возникшее во мне желание, как совокупность чувств и эмоций. Я определил что порыв этот мне нравится, принял решение поступить согласно ему и написал все свои посты.

Насчёт содержания - мне было бы удобно, если бы вы задавали вопросы по каждому предложению, которое вы не поняли и мы можем разобрать их одно за другим. Я не против если это будет в личных сообщениях. Но можно и здесь, с благосклонности уважаемых модераторов разумеется..

----------

Фил (18.11.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Мне хотелось ответить на ваш вопрос о том придуманы ли понятия смысл и бессмысленность.


А разве не очевидно, что любое понятие придумано?  :Facepalm:

----------


## АртёмМ

> А разве не очевидно, что любое понятие придумано?


Здесь необходимо чётко определить, что именно будем иметь ввиду под словом "понятие". Вот например формулировка из Википедии.

Поня́тие — отображённое в мышлении единство существенных свойств, связей и отношений предметов или явлений; мысль или система мыслей, выделяющая и обобщающая предметы некоторого класса по общим и в своей совокупности специфическим для них признакам.

На вскидку мне тоже кажется, что любое понятие придумано. С другой стороны если намеренно никто понятие не изобретал, а оно сложилось в результате тысячелетней эволюции языка и менталитета людей, то можно ли сказать, что его кто-то придумал?

----------


## Aion

> Здесь необходимо чётко определить, что именно будем иметь ввиду под словом "понятие".


Понятие - единство бытия и сущности (Гегель). Устроит?  :Smilie:

----------


## Альбина

я злой и страшный серый волк и в поросятах знаю толк :Smilie: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTwsh5ewOZg

----------

Алик (18.11.2015), АртёмМ (18.11.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> Понятие - единство бытия и сущности (Гегель). Устроит?


Не уверен. Поскольку природа всех этих понятий пустота. Простите я не могу остановиться)) Как только начинаю всё это рассматривать с пристрастием, то начинаются вот такие вот фокусы). Мы можем прекратить обсуждение, я сам лично подумаю над этим.

----------

Фил (18.11.2015)

----------


## Aion

Хорошо. Интуитивно, в общем-то, ясно, что такое смысл.  :Cool:

----------


## АртёмМ

> Хорошо. Интуитивно, в общем-то, ясно, что такое смысл.


Интуитивно ясно. Но есть подозрения, что интуиция черпает из того что логически осмыслено. Поскольку интуитивные предположения бывают ошибочными.

В любом случае, мы друг друга понимаем когда используем это понятие, я надеюсь.

Понимаю, со мной сложно, а вы представьте каково мне с самим собой.

----------


## Aion

> Интуитивно ясно. Но есть подозрения, что интуиция черпает из того что логически осмыслено. Поскольку интуитивные предположения бывают ошибочными.


Ну это у кого как. У меня лично из бессознательного черпает, а оно не поддаётся логическому осмыслению...

----------


## АртёмМ

> Ну это у кого как. У меня лично из бессознательного черпает, а оно не поддаётся логическому осмыслению...


У меня тоже, но бессознательное ведь взаимосвязано с сознательным. Просто не могу прекратить искать взаимосвязи и заглядывать вглубь каждого определения. Из за этого проблемы в общении. Имею ввиду если откровенно начинаю говорить.

----------


## Aion

> У меня тоже, но бессознательное ведь взаимосвязано с сознательным.


Разумеется. Кто-то, например, сознательно принял буддизм, а бессознательное "не раскрещено" ни фига...

----------


## АртёмМ

> Разумеется. Кто-то, например, сознательно принял буддизм, а бессознательное "не раскрещено" ни фига...


Не факт что сознательное раскрестилось. Может наоборот бессознательное уже буддизм приняло, а сознательное сопротивляется. С другой стороны, зачем ему тогда создавать такой пост.

----------


## Aion

> Может наоборот бессознательное уже буддизм приняло, а сознательное сопротивляется.


Бессознательное Прибежище приняло?

----------


## АртёмМ

> Бессознательное Прибежище приняло?


Я устал. Но кстати местами меня от смеха просто прорывало. Однако всё же как я писал я так и думаю.

----------


## Фридегар

> Откуда эта уверенность? Опять из сердца?  Дело не в термине, дело в том, что в буддизме нет идеи о том, что у всего есть эгрегоры.


смотря, опять-таки, что понимать под словом эгрегор (извините, что вмешиваюсь). В буддизме есть понятие "лока". Или в брахманизме. Есть 14 определенных брахмалок, в которых живут существа, отличающиеся от людей, тем не менее с нами связанные. Некоторые непосредственно, т.е. без посредников. Есть те, что связаны опосредованно - через других. Каждая такая "лока" имеет свои свойства и своих "хозяев кармы". Татхагаты, которые руководят процессом в каждой из таких лок, но не вмешиваются лично. Из личных предпочтений. "Эгрегор" - это новомодная тень, новое название или "звон", отзвук правильного классического понятия "лока". Идея та же - группа существ, объединенных одним каким-то свойством, идеей или стремлением. 

Если сказать совсем просто и приземленно: к примеру, на концерте группы "Металлика" или "Алиса" зрители в массе становятся, на время концерта особенно, одним большим эгрегором. 

Но это не то же что "сангха" или братство, где объединение гораздо глубже и сознательнее. И долгосрочнее, конечно.

----------


## Фридегар

> Природа придуманного и непридуманного одна.


Всё придумано. В смысле, что для того чтобы форма могла выявиться в физическом мире - она изначально существует на плане мысли.
Классика любой философии. "Феномен" - проявление "нумена" и т.д.

----------


## Фил

> Понятие - единство бытия и сущности (Гегель). Устроит?


конечно же нет.

----------


## Фил

> Ну это у кого как. У меня лично из бессознательного черпает, а оно не поддаётся логическому осмыслению...


Значит у кого то не так?

----------


## Фил

> Всё придумано. В смысле, что для того чтобы форма могла выявиться в физическом мире - она изначально существует на плане мысли.
> Классика любой философии. "Феномен" - проявление "нумена" и т.д.


не любой философии, а только идеализма и производных от него.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> "Внутренний", "внутреннее" - подразумевается внутри чего? ;
> 
> Разве "внутреннее" не возникает лишь в звене намарупа, тогда как опыт и БуддаДхарма охватывают все звенья?





> Как вы понимаете внутреннее и внешнее. И чем они отличаются друг от друга?



БуддаДхарма  - внутреннее *Учение*, по отношению выше мной перечисленных. (индуизма, эзотеризма, ньюэйджизма...)

Внутреннее, так как работает не только со следствиями но и непосредственно с причинами.

----------


## Aion

> конечно же нет.


Да вроде как, я Артёма спросил, а смайлик намекает какбэ на то, что это шутка. 


> Значит у кого то не так?


И тут смайлик был... Улыбнитесь!

----------

Фил (18.11.2015)

----------


## Фридегар

> не любой философии, а только идеализма и производных от него.


"в начале было слово, и слово было у бога. И Слово был Бог" - это идеализм или производная от него? 
Во всех философиях и религиях творение исходит из миров "тонких", но не грубо материальных. Нет религии, которая бы начиналась на Земле. Или оканчивалась.

----------


## Фридегар

> Внутреннее, так как работает не только со следствиями но и непосредственно с причинами.


У всякой причины есть её породившая причина, снова-таки. "Внутренне" - сравнительное понятие. Просто противоположность тому, что считается "внешним". Вообще, всё, что постигается - становится объективным по отношению к Субъекту, а следовательно внешним - по отношению к Субъекту. Это, если идти к основе мышления

----------


## Фил

> "в начале было слово, и слово было у бога. И Слово был Бог" - это идеализм или производная от него? 
> Во всех философиях и религиях творение исходит из миров "тонких", но не грубо материальных. Нет религии, которая бы начиналась на Земле. Или оканчивалась.


Махровый Платоновский идеализм! Логос - это не мысль. Это совершенная причина. Мысль - это тоже форма. Логос он вообще, как бы, не от мира сего. Ни из материального, ни из тонкого.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> У всякой причины есть её породившая причина, снова-таки. "Внутренне" - сравнительное понятие. Просто противоположность тому, что считается "внешним". Вообще, всё, что постигается - становится объективным по отношению к Субъекту, а следовательно внешним - по отношению к Субъекту. Это, если идти к основе мышления


Давайте сразу перейдём к - основе мышления .

----------


## Дубинин

> Так это генетически не передаётся. Чего толку в отборе если наследственность не влияет на склонность к аскетизму. Имею ввиду родители любого аскета - аскетами не являются.


Мутации ведущие к аскетизму не закрепляются потомками. В этом и отбор.

----------


## Монферран

> БуддаДхарма  - внутреннее *Учение*, по отношению выше мной перечисленных. (индуизма, эзотеризма, ньюэйджизма...)
> 
> Внутреннее, так как работает не только со следствиями но и непосредственно с причинами.


Это наглядный пример псевдорационального оправдания религиозной исключительности. 
Подставьте на место Буддадхармы мусульманство или иудаизм, и демагогичность высказывания не изменится.
 :Smilie:

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

Обратитесь к Кураеву, может ему удастся вас 'раскрестить '  Вообще, ни в одной мирой религии, скорее всего еще не придумали такого ритуала. Есть отлучение от церкви авраамических религий, есть ваджрное проклятие в ваджраяне, для нарушителей самай. В махаяне человек просто может самостоятельно отказатся от прибежища, без последующих анафем.

----------


## Фридегар

> Давайте сразу перейдём к - основе мышления .


сразу не получится. По крайней мере, мировой опыт не имеет подтверждений.
Даже Будда подошел не сразу, но через много воплощений.

Так что, даже если вам и нужно сразу, все равно придется взять по частям)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (19.11.2015)

----------


## Фридегар

> Махровый Платоновский идеализм! Логос - это не мысль. Это совершенная причина. Мысль - это тоже форма. Логос он вообще, как бы, не от мира сего. Ни из материального, ни из тонкого.


Наведите порядок у себя дома  :Smilie:  "махровый идеализм" - то есть идея, то есть мысль. Потом: "логос - не мысль". Но сказано "вначале был логос". Потом - вы говорите, что "это совершенная причина". Но "не от мира сего". 

Все философии начинались "не от мира сего". В Бхагавад Гите, к примеру говорится о древней индусской аксиоме, что сначала все было в не проявленном состоянии, потом проявилось, и со временем снова уйдет в непроявленное. Это у них называется "днями и ночами Брамы". (кстати Майтрейя буквально означает "Заря"). Еще есть такие понятия как "манвантара" и "пралайя". Пралайя - разрушение мира и погружение всех его обитателей в нирвану. Тогда как манвантара - новое творение Ману. Ману - творец, который "рождается" сам и из опыта которого возникает раса или даже все население планеты. Если вспомнить каббалистические традиции с их Эйнсофом, который буквально обозначает "Ни-чего", то и тут можно видеть что из этого непроявленного возникает мир. Да все философии начинались из "ничего", даже христиансткая, с их догмой о творении из "ничего". Это отзвук древнееврейского Эйнсофа.    

Кстати, буду благодарен, если вы расскажете как буддизм смотрит на это. Тут у меня пробел. Было бы интересно его заполнить, с тем и пришел  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (19.11.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Махровый Платоновский идеализм! Логос - это не мысль. Это совершенная причина.


Логос - это скорее образ (εἶδος): 


> Спаситель наш есть образ невидимого Бога Отца: по отношению к Самому Отцу Он есть истина; по отношению же к нам, которым Он открывает Отца, Он — образ, чрез Который мы познаем Отца.
> 
> *Ориген
> О началах*

----------

Фил (19.11.2015)

----------


## Фридегар

> Обратитесь к Кураеву, может ему удастся вас 'раскрестить '


У него сейчас другие заботы. Борьба с "нетрадиционными веяниями" внутри церкви. Рериховцев победил с теософами, теперь другой враг, уже не снаружи но внутри.

----------


## Фридегар

> Логос - это скорее образ (εἶδος)


Праобраз всех образов. Прежде всего ментальных и астральных - т.е. форм мыслей и чувств. Логос творит тонкие праобразы, которые, в свою очередь являются основой уже образов и форм грубых и физически материальных. Но лучше в это не углубляться, с этой стороны. Форум буддийский, потому у нас есть фохат, к примеру. Творящая сила в восточной философии, аналог святого духа в философии западной.

----------


## Aion

> Но лучше в это не углубляться, с этой стороны.


Ну как же тогда "раскреститься"?  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

Имхо, для мирян никакого "раскрещивания" не бывает. Монахи формально "слагают сан" или как это там называется... Я когда попала в буддизм, ещё привычно носила крестик. После того как учитель передал мне Прибежище, спросила у него, снять ли крестик. Он сказал: "Нет, почему же, носи пока..." И вскоре после этого я поняла, что ношение крестика - бессмысленно. И сняла. 

В буддизме есть церемония возвращения монашеских обетов, если ты их не нарушал, конечно. Если нарушил, просто через некоторое время скромно переоблачаешься в мирское. )))

----------

Влад К (19.11.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> кстати Майтрейя буквально означает Заря.


 Майтри (санскр. मैत्री maitrī) — любящая доброта, дружелюбие, благожелательность, согласие, дружба, добрая воля, доброта, любовь, симпатия, добросердечность.

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> У него сейчас другие заботы. Борьба с "нетрадиционными веяниями" внутри церкви. Рериховцев победил с теософами, теперь другой враг, уже не снаружи но внутри.


  а рериховцы в курсе, что их победили?

----------


## Нико

> Майтри (санскр. मैत्री maitrī) — любящая доброта, дружелюбие, благожелательность, согласие, дружба, добрая воля, доброта, любовь, симпатия, добросердечность.


В основном "любовь".

----------

Владимир Николаевич (19.11.2015)

----------


## Gakusei

Майтри - это Митра. Тот самый бог, от Атлантики до Пацифиды.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Праобраз всех образов. Прежде всего ментальных и астральных - т.е. форм мыслей и чувств. Логос творит тонкие праобразы, которые, в свою очередь являются основой уже образов и форм грубых и физически материальных. Но лучше в это не углубляться, с этой стороны. Форум буддийский, потому у нас есть *фохат*, к примеру. Творящая сила в восточной философии, аналог святого духа в философии западной.


Приведите пожалуйста буддийский источник, где используется слово - фохат.

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> Ну как же тогда "раскреститься"?


Да легко. Самостоятельно и сознательно.

----------


## Фридегар

> Ну как же тогда "раскреститься"?


Лучше просто пойти дальше. "Люди приходят ко Мне разными путями, и на всех путях Я их приветствую, потому что все пути принадлежат Мне"

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это наглядный пример псевдорационального оправдания религиозной исключительности. 
> Подставьте на место Буддадхармы мусульманство или иудаизм, и демагогичность высказывания не изменится.


Это наглядный пример отношение к БуддаДхарме, которая наряду с Буддой и Сангхой, является наивысшей Драгоценностью для последователей Будды.

Именно отношение к Трём Драгоценностям, как к Драгоценностям превосходящим всё самое ценное что только может быть - делает человека буддистом.

Если этого отношения нет - никакое расхрещивание  не поможет.

----------


## Монферран

Раскреститься - глубокий вдох, в последний раз перекреститься и раскрепоститься.

----------


## Фридегар

> Майтри (санскр. मैत्री maitrī) — любящая доброта, дружелюбие, благожелательность, согласие, дружба, добрая воля, доброта, любовь, симпатия, добросердечность.


В одном значении - это одно из тел Брамы. При его творении. Когда Брама начинает творение, то сначала творит свои четыре тела. Майтрейя - это заря, Ахан - день, Сандхья - вечер или сумерки, Ратри - ночь. В другом значении, Майтрейя это имя пятого Будды, который был завещан еще самим Готамой. Готама Будда был четвертым.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Майтри - это Митра. Тот самый бог, от Атлантики до Пацифиды.


Может быть Вы имеете ввиду - тот же самый индоиранский корень слова. В странах с населением принадлежащим к индоиранской языковой семье.

.................................................................................................................................................

(п.с. от Атлантики до Пацифиды: ореол распространения индоиранской семьи языков - сильно завышен)

----------


## Фридегар

> а рериховцы в курсе, что их победили?


этого я не знаю, но судя по тому что Кураев переключился на другой фронт - с предыдущим уже покончено.

----------


## Фридегар

> Приведите пожалуйста буддийский источник, где используется слово - фохат.


А вот тут как раз вы, как просвещенный буддист и сможете помочь. Какой в буддийских текстах есть эквивалент слову "фохат"? В западной христианской философии - это святой дух. В писаниях южных браминов Индии это можно назвать "шакти" - воля. Слово фо-хат, насколько я слышал, но могу ошибаться - тибетское. Означает творящую электрическую силу, управляемую суммарной мыслью высших существ.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В одном значении - это одно из тел Брамы. При его творении. Когда Брама начинает творение, то сначала творит свои четыре тела. Майтрейя - это заря, Ахан - день, Сандхья - вечер или сумерки, Ратри - ночь. .


Извините, я Вам привёл буквальное прямое значение слова, также оно используется и в Учении Будды.

По поводу того, что Вы написали в этом посту: брама, творение, и пр. - приведите пожалуйста источник данной информации.

----------


## Фридегар

нет, никаких источников, кроме буддийских. Считайте, что это я сам придумал. Я не буду говорить об источниках. Если нет, лучше прекратить всякие разговоры.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> . Слово фо-хат, насколько я слышал, но могу ошибаться - тибетское. Означает творящую электрическую силу, управляемую суммарной мыслью высших существ.


В тибетском языке отсутствует звук - *ф*.

Вы написали:  _Форум буддийский, потому у нас есть фохат, к примеру_(с)

Кого Вы имели ввиду говоря: *у нас* - буддистов?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.11.2015)

----------


## Фридегар

> В тибетском языке отсутствует звук - *ф*.


Это бег вокруг собственной тени, уж извините. Смысл в таких разговорах?  :Smilie:  
Есть понятие, значение этого понятия наверняка есть в буддийской философии.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это бег вокруг собственной тени, уж извините. Смысл в таких разговорах?  
> Есть понятие, значение этого понятия наверняка есть в буддийской философии.


Есть много разных понятий , значений которых - нет в Учении Будды  :Smilie: 

Но раз Вы пишите о Учении Будды - приводите пожалуйста источники.

Если пишите с каких-то других позиций, то хотя бы укажите с каких.

----------


## Фридегар

На более низкой ступени, просто у человека это может быть названо "майяви-рупой". То есть, способность творить образы и совершать действия мыслью и волей на расстоянии. На более высокой это называется "фохат". Смысл - когда коллектив развоплощенных существ, высоких Дхиан Коганов творят суммарной волей разные действия. 

Очень примитивно смысл можно обрисовать если в включить телевизор пультом. Вы - разум. Телевизор - следствие действия. Пульт и луч между телевизором и пультом - фохат.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Это бег вокруг собственной тени, уж извините. Смысл в таких разговорах?  
> Есть понятие, значение этого понятия наверняка есть в буддийской философии.


Что вы все заладили, есть понятие, значит оно есть в буддийской философии! Понятий можно напридумывать сколько угодно, каких угодно бредовых. В буддийской философии есть только то, что важно для буддийского пути.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Смысл - когда коллектив развоплощенных существ, высоких Дхиан Коганов творят суммарной волей разные действия.


Это теософия  :Smilie:

----------


## Фридегар

Мне всё равно как что называется. Главное - смысл. Не понятие, но смысл

----------


## Gakusei

> Может быть Вы имеете ввиду - тот же самый индоиранский корень слова. В странах с населением принадлежащим к индоиранской языковой семье.
> 
> .................................................................................................................................................
> 
> (п.с. от Атлантики до Пацифиды: ореол распространения индоиранской семьи языков - сильно завышен)


Я имел в виду, что Майтрея - это буддийское воплощение образа Митры, а не только общий корень. Потому и ареал такой.

----------


## Фридегар

> Есть много разных понятий , значений которых - нет в Учении Будды


Нет, это тупиковый способ разговора. Который заводит в тупик. Я не верю, что в буддизме нет такого основополагающего понятия как фохат (что есть мужское проявление шакти). Вполне может быть, что как раз в буддизме используются именно эти понятия, просто вы не знаете. Но, нельзя знать всё. Я вот пока еще не успел узнать. Узнаю - скажу.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Мне всё равно как что называется. Главное - смысл. Не понятие, но смысл


Смысл можно тоже выдумать какой угодно. Например, что каждая буква в вашем нике обладает сознанием и контролирует отдельные фразы, которые вы постите на форуме.

----------

Gakusei (19.11.2015), Влад К (19.11.2015), Владимир Б (19.11.2015), Владимир Николаевич (19.11.2015), Дубинин (19.11.2015), Нико (19.11.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я имел в виду, что Майтрея - это буддийское воплощение образа Митры, а не только общий корень. Потому и ареал такой.


Вы считаете, что Будда Шакьямуни говорил о боге Митре ?

Меттейя

Или всё же, это разные имена, произошедшие от общего индоиранского корня?

----------


## Фридегар

> Смысл можно тоже выдумать какой угодно. Например, что каждая буква в вашем нике обладает сознанием и контролирует отдельные фразы, которые вы постите на форуме.


Я спросил конкретно о техническом наименовании. Это интересно
Уверяю, что слова "фохат", "шакти" или "майяви-рупа" имеют совершенно конкретные значения.
Как и "воля" Шопенгауэра или Гартмана. Или "святой дух" Евангелия.

----------


## Фил

> Наведите порядок у себя дома  "махровый идеализм" - то есть идея, то есть мысль. Потом: "логос - не мысль". Но сказано "вначале был логос". Потом - вы говорите, что "это совершенная причина". Но "не от мира сего".


Нет, @*Aion* правильно заметил, что идея - это эйдос, это не мысль. 
Это некая совершенная перво-форма.




> Все философии начинались "не от мира сего". В Бхагавад Гите, к примеру говорится о древней индусской аксиоме, что сначала все было в не проявленном состоянии, потом проявилось, и со временем снова уйдет в непроявленное. Это у них называется "днями и ночами Брамы". (кстати Майтрейя буквально означает "Заря"). Еще есть такие понятия как "манвантара" и "пралайя". Пралайя - разрушение мира и погружение всех его обитателей в нирвану. Тогда как манвантара - новое творение Ману. Ману - творец, который "рождается" сам и из опыта которого возникает раса или даже все население планеты. Если вспомнить каббалистические традиции с их Эйнсофом, который буквально обозначает "Ни-чего", то и тут можно видеть что из этого непроявленного возникает мир. Да все философии начинались из "ничего", даже христиансткая, с их догмой о творении из "ничего". Это отзвук древнееврейского Эйнсофа.    
> 
> Кстати, буду благодарен, если вы расскажете как буддизм смотрит на это. Тут у меня пробел. Было бы интересно его заполнить, с тем и пришел


Да вот не все.
Есть ряд философий, которые не занимаются гипотезами (предположениями).
Пирронизм, скептицизм, феноменология. 
Как буддизм смотрит? 
Буддизмов очень много разных, на любой вкус.
Но я считаю, что буддизм также рассматривает явления без попытки конструировать теорию за ними. 
Это выражено в сутре о раненом стрелой (т.е. еще в ПК, не говоря уже о Нагарджуне, который рассмотрел эту тему со всех возможных сторон)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Нет, это тупиковый способ разговора. Который заводит в тупик. Я не верю, что в буддизме нет такого основополагающего понятия как фохат (что есть мужское проявление шакти). Вполне может быть, что как раз в буддизме используются именно эти понятия, просто вы не знаете. Но, нельзя знать всё. Я вот пока еще не успел узнать. Узнаю - скажу.



 "шакти" или "майяви-рупа" или "воля" Шопенгауэра или  "святой дух" Евангелия или "фохат" теософов......... это одно и тоже ?

Шопенгауэр , Бодхисаттва Исса, Гартман, Шанкара, Будда Шакьямуни......- хоть знали об этом ?

----------


## Фридегар

кстати, дали ссылку на тему этого форума. Вот она, косвенно, а во многом и прямо тут говорится о том, что говорил и я:




> Западные последователи буддизма часто имеют тенденцию усматривать в законе кармы одну лишь механистическую причинность, исключающую всякую возможность чисто духовного и непосредственного воздействия благословляющей энергии просветленных существ. Всякие идеи о том, что "праведники силой молитвы спасают мир" они относят к области теистической парадигмы.
> Возможно, в этом проявляется навязанный Западной культурой позитивистский склад мышления, через призму которого европейские буддисты рассмаривают буддийскую духовность, существенно искажая ее суть.
> В понимании же самих носителей традиции, то есть, собственно, наших учителей, все может выглядеть несколько иначе.
> Для примера - пара цитат с использованием понятия "благословение" (byin rlabs, adhiṣṭhāna):
> 
> Слово "благословение" имеет значение "сила", или "энергия" (nus pa), подобная солнечному излучению (byin rlabs), благодаря которому раскрывается цветок лотоса. "Благовловение" - это знергетический потенциал(nus pa), благодатная способность (charisma,gzi byin) оказывать позитивное воздействие на мысли и устремления живых существ. Сливо "энергия" (power) включает понятия "сила" и "интенсивность" (rlabs po che, mahā-vici). Благословляющая энергия ваджрного Тела, Речи и Ума Будды способна оказывать воздействие на тело, речь и ум обычных существ. Наша же собственная способность воспринимать благословляющую силу Будды зависит от нашей веры, преданности и усердия.
> 
> _Tsoknyi Rinpoche, вступление в комментированному переводу Бодхичарья-аватары_
> 
> ...


Конечно, Будда - это не просто пассивное представление, но и активная сила. Проявляется не сама по себе, но _через_ его последователей и учеников, которые входят в "небесное воинство". Были людьми, но поднялись в небесные сферы. Эта сила или энергия имеет направление и разумное действие. Именно это и называется "фохатом". У христиан своя терминология, но суть примерно та же (за исключением того, что бог и будда это совершенно разные понятия) - в христианстве это сила верховного божества и иерархия архангелов и пр. 

Но извините за оффтопик.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> кстати, дали ссылку на тему этого форума. Вот она


вы тут хосом особо не размахивайте, этот типчик имеет дурную славу крипто-атманиста )))))

----------


## Gakusei

> Вы считаете, что Будда Шакьямуни говорил о боге Митре ?
> 
> Меттейя
> 
> Или всё же, это разные имена, произошедшие от общего индоиранского корня?


Я считаю, что Майтрея, о котором говорил Шакьямуни, и боги индийской, иранской и средиземноморской традиций под именем Митра вполне могут быть одним и тем же лицом, по-разному воспринятым, осмысленным и мифологизированным. Так, впрочем, считают и некоторые исследователи мифологии.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (19.11.2015)

----------


## Фридегар

> В буддизме есть понятие "лока". Или в брахманизме. Есть 14 определенных брахмалок, в которых живут существа, отличающиеся от людей, тем не менее с нами связанные. Некоторые непосредственно, т.е. без посредников. Есть те, что связаны опосредованно - через других. Каждая такая "лока" имеет свои свойства и своих "хозяев кармы". Татхагаты, которые руководят процессом в каждой из таких лок, но не вмешиваются лично. Из личных предпочтений. "Эгрегор" - это новомодная тень, новое название или "звон", отзвук правильного классического понятия "лока". Идея та же - группа существ, объединенных одним каким-то свойством, идеей или стремлением.


В буддизме понятие "лока" имеет эквивалент "дхату":



в каждой из этих трех дхату существа соответственно им: в первой дхату не имеют формы вообще, во второй - имеют форму, в третьей - имеют форму в виде желаний и страстей. В мире без форм только состояния, в мире форм - созерцание, в мире желаний - страсти.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я спросил конкретно о техническом наименовании. Это интересно
> Уверяю, что слова "фохат", "шакти" или "майяви-рупа" имеют совершенно конкретные значения.
> Как и "воля" Шопенгауэра или Гартмана. Или "святой дух" Евангелия.


Я вам пытаюсь объяснить, что наименование может относиться к выдуманному концепту. Вполне возможно, что воля Шопенгауэра это конструкт Шопенгауэра, а «святой дух» Евангелия —это конструкт ап. Иоанна. И эти конструкты имеют смысл лишь в контексте соответствующих учений, а вне его они вовсе не обязаны соотноситься с концепциями из других учений, таких как буддизм. Аналогично тому как в контексте китайской медицины существует орган «саньцзяо», и имеет конкретное практическое применение и даже практический эффект, но не соотносится ни с одним из понятий современной медицины.




> В буддизме понятие "лока" имеет эквивалент "дхату":
> в каждой из этих трех дхату существа соответственно им: в первой дхату не имеют формы вообще, во второй - имеют форму, в третьей - имеют форму в виде желаний и страстей. В мире без форм только состояния, в мире форм - созерцание, в мире желаний - страсти.


Да, но нет такого понятия, как «дхату христианства» и «дхату буддизма», а значит, «дхату» это не «эгрегор». Опять же, есть шесть лок, и можно назвать их «эгрегором ада», «эгрегором голодных духов» и так далее, если нравится, но это не сделает возможным «эгрегор христианства».

----------

Владимир Николаевич (19.11.2015), Фил (19.11.2015)

----------


## Фил

Я же говорил - апофения  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> В буддизме понятие "лока" имеет эквивалент "дхату":
> 
> 
> 
> в каждой из этих трех дхату существа соответственно им: в первой дхату не имеют формы вообще, во второй - имеют форму, в третьей - имеют форму в виде желаний и страстей. В мире без форм только состояния, в мире форм - созерцание, в мире желаний - страсти.


"Сфера" - немного дурное слово. Подтекст какого-то шара. Стараюсь его избегать.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (19.11.2015)

----------


## Фридегар

> Я вам пытаюсь объяснить, что наименование может относиться к выдуманному концепту. Вполне возможно, что воля Шопенгауэра это конструкт Шопенгауэра, а «святой дух» Евангелия —это конструкт ап. Иоанна.


Это несомненно так. Но только в отношении людей и их выдумок. Но есть мировые процессы, которые можно назвать разными словами, тем не менее сами по себе они останутся теми же самыми. Есть восход и заход солнца и разные слова для обозначения этого процесса. Есть, к примеру, эмоции - радость, гнев, печаль, смех и т.д. Все люди выражают и, что самое главное, _испытывают_ их одинаково. Но в каждом народе есть своё собственное наименование для состояния печали или радости. И их оттенков. Это важно.  




> Да, но нет такого понятия, как «дхату христианства» и «дхату буддизма», а значит, «дхату» это не «эгрегор». Опять же, есть шесть лок, и можно назвать их «эгрегором ада», «эгрегором голодных духов» и так далее, если нравится, но это не сделает возможным «эгрегор христианства».


Да, но есть, несомненно есть принадлежность человека к той или иной сфере. Уже тут, на Земле. Не важно кем он был, буддистом или христианином. Эгрегор, насколько я понял, явление ситуативное. Сегодня он есть, как одно настроение на концерте, а завтра его нет. Но вот камалока или камадхату со всеми её отделами - это уже серьёзнее. Пребывание там не может избегнуть никто после ухода с этой Земли, разве что святые люди, которые могут сразу минуя мир желаний достигнуть сферы спокойных созерцаний или рупадхату (рупалоку), или мир форм. Потому, процесс главное. Любое понятие - это сиюминутный слепок процесса. Майя, как мне говорили. И только сам процесс не майя.

----------


## Фил

Небольшое дополнение: не "сами по себе", а просто останутся (процессы) как основа для обозначения.
А то опять в атманизм переклинит.

----------


## Фридегар

кстати, что очень интересно, термин "дхату" - это не только сфера или мир. Или лока. Но, как вот тут пишут, это еще и шесть органов чувств (индри), шесть объектов чувств (вишайя) и шесть сознаний чувств (виджняна). Писал выше, что всякому миру или дхату соответствует существо в определенном состоянии. Теперь, вот из этого можно сделать вывод, что человек _потенциально_ обладает возможностью связи со всеми мирами или дхату: Восемнадцать дхату

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Это несомненно так. Но только в отношении людей и их выдумок. Но есть мировые процессы, которые можно назвать разными словами, тем не менее сами по себе они останутся теми же самыми.


Нет никаких процессов самих по себе (потому что с точки зрения буддизма ничто не существует само по себе). Для людей восход солнца только потому восход солнца, что они видят солнце и интуитивно думают, что оно движется вверх (хотя это они сами движутся относительно солнца). Поэтому восход солнца это человеческий процесс. Для муравья скорее всего просто становится то тепло, то холодно, то светло, то темно. Для него не существует восхода солнца.

----------

Фил (19.11.2015)

----------


## Ased

Это не образ христианского эгрегора? тогда что это?

----------


## Фил

Китчевый коллаж Глазунова - "100 веков".

----------

Aion (19.11.2015), Алик (19.11.2015), АртёмМ (19.11.2015), Владимир Николаевич (19.11.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (19.11.2015)

----------


## Ased

> Китчевый коллаж Глазунова - "100 веков".


И все, просто картина, или нечто большее, что он пытался выразить. Православные его чуть ли не боготворят и называют православным философом. Не тот ли самый наш православный эгрегор он выразил своей картиной?

----------


## Йен

> Не тот ли самый наш православный эгрегор он выразил своей картиной?


Вроде тандема питерского не видать на переднем плане - значит не тот.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (19.11.2015), Максим& (19.11.2015)

----------


## Фил

> И все, просто картина, или нечто большее, что он пытался выразить. Православные его чуть ли не боготворят и называют православным философом. Не тот ли самый наш православный эгрегор он выразил своей картиной?


Это даже не картина. Это постмодернистский арт-объект. Это безусловно явление в современном искусстве, так же как и песня Евгении Васильевой "Розовые тапочки". 

По моему православный эгрегор это вот это



Но он, этот эгрегор, добрый и всех прощает. И Ваши хождения в буддизм тоже простит, и раскрещивание. Потому что доброта его бесконечна.

----------

Aion (19.11.2015), Алик (19.11.2015), АртёмМ (19.11.2015), Владимир Б (19.11.2015), Максим& (19.11.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (19.11.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Это не образ христианского эгрегора? тогда что это?


Нормальный, каноничный если хотите эгрегор это вот на иконе. А то что у вас, это какая-то монархичная шняга.

----------

Алик (19.11.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Ну вы- же к буддистам обратились. И с т.з. буддизма, любые подобные действия имеют смысл, только для помощи обретения Нирваны.


Упокойся с миром на месяц в Нирване, друг наш сердешный.

----------


## АртёмМ

> И все, просто картина, или нечто большее, что он пытался выразить. Православные его чуть ли не боготворят и называют православным философом. Не тот ли самый наш православный эгрегор он выразил своей картиной?


Картина. Всё остальное - ассоциации того, кто воспринимает картину(автор или вы например, я).

Я считаю, что для меня например важно понимать, что картина не является автором или его мыслями. Картина является объектом, который создал автор(руководствуясь своими мыслями впрочем создал). А всё связанное с этой картиной рождается у меня в сознании уже после того, как я на неё посмотрю. У меня лично в сознании рождается, а что там у автора было в сознании я без понятия. Даже если он расскажет мне лично, то нет никакой гарантии, что он не соврал. Верить ему или нет опять же решаю я.

Насчёт сабжа - люди с нимбами или как там они называются, кресты, здания, небо, тучи, другие люди без нимбов и тд. Примерно так воспринимаю. В дальнейшем уже приходит понимание, что это всё вроде как символы. Первоначально кстати эмоции вообще возникают, до образов(правда не понятно точно до или после, здесь я могу неверно интерпретировать). Тревога появилась лёгкая при взгляде на картину. Ещё что-то, но сейчас точно не помню уже.

----------


## АртёмМ

> Мутации ведущие к аскетизму не закрепляются потомками. В этом и отбор.


Для чистоты эксперимента необходима пара аскетов, их дети и затем уже сделать вывод - наследуют ли их дети аскетизм или нет. Причём я думаю, что здесь больше психологические мотивы, чем генетические.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Теперь, вот из этого можно сделать вывод, что человек _потенциально_ обладает возможностью связи со всеми мирами или дхату: Восемнадцать дхату


Потенциально, товарищ, все миры непостоянны и неудовлетворительны. Вот чему учит буддизм.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (19.11.2015)

----------


## Поляков

> По моему православный эгрегор это вот это


Это фрагмент картины Глазунова, северо-западная часть, там где ладьи плывут. )

Воообще, если заменить непонятный "эгрегор" на более проработанный современный аналог, "мемплекс", то очевидно что обе картины поставляются в наборе.

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Если человек уже был крещен, но хочет стать буддистом, нужно ли проводить ритуал раскрещивания и проводят ли его буддисты перед принятием человеком прибежища? Вопрос актуальный, у меня спрашивают люди.


Я сам заморачивался раньше этим вопросом. По глупости крестился будучи подростком, был период ПГМ-чика у меня. Думал раскрещиваться потом на серьезе. Сестра еще угрожала, что в ад мол попаду, мол у-ж-а-с какой. Не стал ничего такого делать. Просто снял крестик и засунул куда-то, где уже забыл. Перестал интерпретировать себя как христианина. Какое-то время доставали христианские концепции в уме, потуги помолиться и посоветоваться с богом и т д. Удалось деинсталировать это из мозга только довольно грубым методом. Эти конструкты сидели крепко, и даже то, что я осозновал их неразумность не помогало, они оставались в уме. Это как с любовью к девушке, которая оказалось стервой и кинула, однако сердце по прежнему помнит её. Один раз я довольно резко в своем уме кощунственно послал бога прямым текстом к чертикам, и в тот момент все в миг улетучилось. Сначало было даже не по себе, ощущение как будто маму ударил. Но это можно только разорвать примерно таким способом. Потом совершенно легко и спокойно все эти заморочки исчезли. Испытал облегчение. Так что если из сознания удалить все, что связано с верой в христианство и Христа, то это и есть раскрещщивание, однако нормальный способ, без ненужных ритуалов.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.11.2015)

----------


## Игорь Ю

Фигакс, Глазунова обсуждают. Я когда-то даже учился у него и вылетел оттуда. Точнее я вылетел так и не поступив в РАЖВИЗ.

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Я считаю, что Майтрея, о котором говорил Шакьямуни, и боги индийской, иранской и средиземноморской традиций под именем Митра вполне могут быть одним и тем же лицом, по-разному воспринятым, осмысленным и мифологизированным. Так, впрочем, считают и некоторые исследователи мифологии.


Митраисты творили довольно много отвратных языческих вещей. Я очень надеюсь, что к Майтрее это отношения не имеет.

----------


## Gakusei

> Митраисты творили довольно много отвратных языческих вещей. Я очень надеюсь, что к Майтрее это отношения не имеет.


Что-то вроде того, что творили тибетские или японские буддисты?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Если уж по христианскому, то наверное не грегор, а Собор Всех Святых
 @*Ased* можете не беспокоиться, туда только святых зачисляют  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (19.11.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Если уж по христианскому, то наверное не грегор, а Собор Всех Святых
>  @*Ased* можете не беспокоиться, туда только святых зачисляют


Чего то я смотрю - иконографика такая же как в тб. Куча мелких цветных фигурок. Только наши с бородами  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (19.11.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> кстати, дали ссылку на тему этого форума. Вот она, косвенно, а во многом и прямо тут говорится о том, что говорил и я:
> 
> ......................................................................................................................................................................................
> 
> 
> Конечно, Будда - это не просто пассивное представление, но и активная сила. Проявляется не сама по себе, но _через_ его последователей и учеников, которые входят в "небесное воинство". Были людьми, но поднялись в небесные сферы. Эта сила или энергия имеет направление и разумное действие. Именно это и называется "фохатом". У христиан своя терминология, но суть примерно та же (за исключением того, что бог и будда это совершенно разные понятия) - в христианстве это сила верховного божества и иерархия архангелов и пр. 
> 
> Но извините за оффтопик.


Так бы и сказали: Благословление, Adhiṣṭhāna,  བྱིན་རླབས.

А то: фохат, дух святый и иже с ними почему-то Шопенгауэр с Гартманом  :Smilie: 

...............................................................................................................


Что касается Просветлённой Активности, то это одно из основных Учений Третьего Поворота. 
Этому аспекту Просветления очень много внимания уделяется в  Кагью, особенно в Карма Кагью.
Ведь Гьялва Кармапа - Владыка Кармы - Владыка Активности !

..........................................................................................
(п.с. про небесное воинство давайте не будем, это наверно к христианам, они небесно-воительные :-)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Чего то я смотрю - иконографика такая же как в тб. Куча мелких цветных фигурок. Только наши с бородами


Из наших, с бородкой, только Карма Пакши знаю.
Остальные вроде без бород  :Smilie:

----------


## Максим&

> Чего то я смотрю - иконографика такая же как в тб. Куча мелких цветных фигурок. Только наши с бородами


Да не скажите. Я после нашей с бородами, теперь с трудом тибецкую воспринимаю. Все бесы да черти мерещатся:-)
Экгрегор однако.

----------

Фил (19.11.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Один раз я довольно резко в своем уме кощунственно послал бога прямым текстом к чертикам, и в тот момент все в миг улетучилось. Сначало было даже не по себе, ощущение как будто маму ударил.


Какой чудесный духовный опыт вы получили: "Тезис о несуществовании не подтверждён", как говорит   @*Нико*. ))))
Главное, чтоб на пользу пошло. ))

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Что-то вроде того, что творили тибетские или японские буддисты?


Да все творили, знаю. Однако.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я считаю, что Майтрея, о котором говорил Шакьямуни, и боги индийской, иранской и средиземноморской традиций под именем Митра вполне могут быть одним и тем же лицом, по-разному воспринятым, осмысленным и мифологизированным. Так, впрочем, считают и некоторые исследователи мифологии.


Мало знаком с традицией Хоссо.

Ваша традиция основывается на Учениях Будды идущих через Майтрею и Асангу?

----------


## Нико

> Какой чудесный духовный опыт вы получили: "Тезис о несуществовании не подтверждён", как говорит   @*Нико*. ))))
> Главное, чтоб на пользу пошло. ))


При чём тут я? Я не просветлённое существо, но однако скажу: "тезис о существовании подтверждён".

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Так что если из сознания удалить все, что связано с верой в христианство и Христа, то это и есть раскрещщивание, однако нормальный способ, без ненужных ритуалов.


Кстати, да, я раньше в кошмарах при приближении опасности всегда читал Иисусову молитву, а потом в определённый момент стал читать Ваджра Гуру мантру, тогда я понял, что окончательно перестал быть христианином.

----------

Нико (20.11.2015), Пема Ванчук (21.11.2015), Эделизи (20.11.2015)

----------


## Ased

> Это даже не картина. Это постмодернистский арт-объект. Это безусловно явление в современном искусстве, так же как и песня Евгении Васильевой "Розовые тапочки". 
> 
> По моему православный эгрегор это вот это
> 
> Вложение 19019
> 
> Но он, этот эгрегор, добрый и всех прощает. И Ваши хождения в буддизм тоже простит, и раскрещивание. Потому что доброта его бесконечна.


У меня такая на айпаде вскачете заставки стоит, по моему автор как никогда хорошо выразил Россию. А возможно и эгрегор.

----------

Фил (20.11.2015)

----------


## Ased

> Это фрагмент картины Глазунова, северо-западная часть, там где ладьи плывут. )
> 
> Воообще, если заменить непонятный "эгрегор" на более проработанный современный аналог, "мемплекс", то очевидно что обе картины поставляются в наборе.


Что такое мемплекс?

----------

Пема Ванчук (21.11.2015)

----------


## Gakusei

> Мало знаком с традицией Хоссо.
> 
> Ваша традиция основывается на Учениях Будды идущих через Майтрею и Асангу?


Это йогачара. Да, через Майтрея-натху.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (20.11.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это йогачара. Да, через Майтрея-натху.


Раньше, словом _Натх_ - обозначали Бодхисаттву находящегося в мире Тушита.

----------


## Нико

> Кстати, да, я раньше в кошмарах при приближении опасности всегда читал Иисусову молитву, а потом в определённый момент стал читать Ваджра Гуру мантру, тогда я понял, что окончательно перестал быть христианином.


Она, говорят, от духов спасает. )

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.11.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Она, говорят, от духов спасает. )


Она от всего спасает, только и живу благодаря ей.

----------

Aion (20.11.2015), Нико (20.11.2015), Пема Ванчук (21.11.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Она от всего спасает, только и живу благодаря ей.


А вообще мощнейшая мантра-то. Я как к ньингма причастилась, стала больше всё понимать.

----------

Пема Ванчук (21.11.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (20.11.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Всё придумано. В смысле, что для того чтобы форма могла выявиться в физическом мире - она изначально существует на плане мысли.
> Классика любой философии. "Феномен" - проявление "нумена" и т.д.


Это форма этернализма (идеализм) о том, что "план мысли" существует сам по себе.
Срединный путь показывает КАК все существует во взаимообусловленности явлений (ничто не существует само по себе).
Нама обуславливает рупа, рупа обуславливает нама и это показано в 12 звеньях, которые так же не являются чем-то существующим самим по себе (некой абсолютной нама или абсолютной рупа).

Поэтому любая философия - это только попытка приблизиться к истине. Попытка оторваться от заблуждений на почве привязанностей к некому абсолютному существованию, независимому от признаков различения существующего между собой и от несуществующего. В почти 100% случаев попытка неокончательная, а в значительной части - неудачная (постулирующая некую непустую абсолютную природу бытия). Очередная форма этернализма или нигилизма.

----------

Монферран (20.11.2015)

----------


## Ased

> Она от всего спасает, только и живу благодаря ей.


Можно ссылку или текст этой мантры, может музыку саму в чьем то исполнении?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Oṃ āḥ hūm vajra guru padma siddhi hūṃ.

http://www.visiblemantra.org/padmasambhava.html
https://youtu.be/R9mEu2pkhoc?t=49

----------

Ased (20.11.2015), Владимир Николаевич (20.11.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Oṃ āḥ hūm vajra guru padma siddhi hūṃ.
> 
> http://www.visiblemantra.org/padmasambhava.html
> https://youtu.be/R9mEu2pkhoc?t=49


Странно, что кхенпо настаивает на таком произношении: ОМ АХ ХУМ *БАДЗРА* ГУРУ ПЕМА СИДДХИ ХУМ.

----------

Пема Ванчук (21.11.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (20.11.2015)

----------


## Эфрон

> Она от всего спасает, только и живу благодаря ей.


А мне что-то не особо помогает. Я начитал около 12 000 раз (лунг получен и неоднократно), потом по дороге на очередное собеседование еще раз начитал 300 раз, так там надо мной откровенно сидели и издевались, сказали что мне нужно искать работу аникейщиком и не претендовать на работу админа, так как я даже не представляю себе, что это такое (работал около 5 лет админом windows/linux, веб-сервера админил и прочее, картриджи не носил, ну если только в самом начале). И посоветовали претендовать на вакансию с "не такой высокой зарплатой" (Москва, осень 2015, предлагали 35 на исп. срок, а после - 40).

----------

Чагна Дордже (20.11.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

А что, кто-то не знал, что тибетцы произносят слово «важра» как «бадзра»?

----------

Aion (20.11.2015), Нико (20.11.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> А мне что-то не особо помогает. Я начитал около 12 000 раз (лунг получен и неоднократно), потом по дороге на очередное собеседование еще раз начитал 300 раз, так там надо мной откровенно сидели и издевались, сказали что мне нужно искать работу аникейщиком и не претендовать на работу админа, так как я даже не представляю себе, что это такое (работал около 5 лет админом windows/linux, веб-сервера админил и прочее, картриджи не носил, ну если только в самом начале). И посоветовали претендовать на вакансию с "не такой высокой зарплатой" (Москва, осень 2015, предлагали 35 на исп. срок, а после - 40).


У Вас не нашлось аргументов? Тогда может быть действительно не мантру лишний раз начитывать, а понять, почему Вас столь легко "пробивают" на таком "ламерском" уровне?
Мантра помогает удерживать внимание сосредоточенным, но затем эту натренированную сосредоточенность нужно решительно направлять на актуальные ситуации.

----------

Монферран (20.11.2015), Эфрон (20.11.2015)

----------


## Эфрон

> У Вас не нашлось аргументов? Тогда может быть действительно не мантру лишний раз начитывать, а понять, почему Вас столь легко "пробивают" на таком "ламерском" уровне?
> Мантра помогает удерживать внимание сосредоточенным, но затем эту натренированную сосредоточенность нужно решительно направлять на актуальные ситуации.


Аргументы нашлись, более того, те методы сортировок, что я им предложил (с помощью функций, хотя мне ни разу они не понадобились можно сказать) они отринули, и попросили написать без применения функций, на php и python я написал, они еще усложнили и когда я уже понял что идет откровенное издевательство попросил их самих при мне решить эту задачу, на меня посмотрели таким коровьим взглядом, человек сел, потыкал и ничего не сделав (он сам не смог решить свою задачу!) перешел к другому вопросу.

----------

Чагна Дордже (20.11.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Аргументы нашлись, более того, те методы сортировок, что я им предложил (с помощью функций, хотя мне ни разу они не понадобились можно сказать) они отринули, и попросили написать без применения функций, на php и python я написал, они еще усложнили и когда я уже понял что идет откровенное издевательство попросил их самих при мне решить эту задачу, на меня посмотрели таким коровьим взглядом, человек сел, потыкал и ничего не сделав (он сам не смог решить свою задачу!) перешел к другому вопросу.


А, вероятно Вы писали о том, что Вам попадаются подобные персонажи и ситуации, в которых они имеют власть над тем, к чему Вы стремитесь?
Что ж, возможно, Вам не помешает больше дипломатичности и больше уверенности в себе, чтобы выходить на встречу с менеджерами, подбирающими экспертов, а не "экспертами", подбирающими подобострастных помощников и удовлетворяющих собственное тщеславие за счет кандидатов.

Что, конечно же, не должно мешать и дальше начитывать мантру, без ожиданий магических и мистических эффектов безусловных (и безосновательных) перемен в окружающем мире.

Начитывание мантры однажды вскроет сам ум, полный убеждений и привязанностей, покажет страдательную природу их в уме и освободит огромную энергию воли от попыток удержаться за бесчисленные ложные взгляды и надежды. Но ожидать, что это произойдет от 12000 или 12300 начитываний - это тоже цепляние и ложная надежда.

----------

Монферран (20.11.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (20.11.2015), Чагна Дордже (20.11.2015), Эфрон (20.11.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Считается, что за нгондро нужно начитать не меньше 10 миллионов  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (20.11.2015), Нико (20.11.2015), Пема Ванчук (21.11.2015), Чагна Дордже (20.11.2015)

----------


## Эфрон

> А, вероятно Вы писали о том, что Вам попадаются подобные персонажи и ситуации, в которых они имеют власть над тем, к чему Вы стремитесь?
> Что ж, возможно, Вам не помешает больше дипломатичности и больше уверенности в себе, чтобы выходить на встречу с менеджерами, подбирающими экспертов, а не "экспертами", подбирающими подобострастных помощников и удовлетворяющих собственное тщеславие за счет кандидатов.
> 
> Что, конечно же, не должно мешать и дальше начитывать мантру, без ожиданий магических и мистических эффектов безусловных (и безосновательных) перемен в окружающем мире.
> 
> Начитывание мантры однажды вскроет сам ум, полный убеждений и привязанностей, покажет страдательную природу их в уме и освободит огромную энергию воли от попыток удержаться за бесчисленные ложные взгляды и надежды. Но ожидать, что это произойдет от 12000 или 12300 начитываний - это тоже цепляние и ложная надежда.


Знаете, моя жизнь скатилась в ужасный ужас за последнее время, и я вообще перестал верить во что-бы то ни было. Иногда я тратил на практику по 4 часа в день, и это был не один день, а что-то порядка недели. И с каждым днём всё хуже и хуже. 

Ведь любая религия, учение, традиция, совершает ли человек усердно намаз, или читает псалмы, или же медитирует - должна в любом случае что-то улучшать в индивиде, а не ухудшать. Было бы странно, если бы человек читал все положенные молитвы в течении года, не пропуская, а жизнь его с каждым днем катилась бы в болото по нарастающей. 

Какая-то часть меня перестала верить вообще в то, что есть в мире что-то кроме мяса (видимого нам), а другая - расстраивается.

Да, я понимаю, и все это говорят - что религия, традиция, etc. - мне ничего не должна.

----------


## Эфрон

> Считается, что за нгондро нужно начитать не меньше 10 миллионов


Скольким нашим современникам это далось? Не берем в пример традиционных людей вроде тибетцев.

----------


## Нико

> Знаете, моя жизнь скатилась в ужасный ужас за последнее время, и я вообще перестал верить во что-бы то ни было. Иногда я тратил на практику по 4 часа в день, и это был не один день, а что-то порядка недели. И с каждым днём всё хуже и хуже. 
> 
> Ведь любая религия, учение, традиция, совершает ли человек усердно намаз, или читает псалмы, или же медитирует - должна в любом случае что-то улучшать в индивиде, а не ухудшать. Было бы странно, если бы человек читал все положенные молитвы в течении года, не пропуская, а жизнь его с каждым днем катилась бы в болото по нарастающей. 
> 
> Какая-то часть меня перестала верить вообще в то, что есть в мире что-то кроме мяса (видимого нам), а другая - расстраивается.
> 
> Да, я понимаю, и все это говорят - что религия, традиция, etc. - мне ничего не должна.


Это временно.

----------

Aion (20.11.2015), Won Soeng (20.11.2015), Эфрон (20.11.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Это временно.


До смерти то хоть поменяется что-то?

----------

Чагна Дордже (20.11.2015)

----------


## Нико

> И посоветовали претендовать на вакансию с "не такой высокой зарплатой" (Москва, осень 2015, предлагали 35 на исп. срок, а после - 40).


А что, это плохо?))))))

----------


## Нико

> До смерти то хоть поменяется что-то?


Ещё один плакатель?))))))

----------


## Фил

> Ещё один плакатель?))))))


Неужели нет?  :Cry:

----------


## Эфрон

> А что, это плохо?))))))


Я когда увольнялся, думал что буду на новой работе получать что-то около 70, и это была нормальная зарплата для админа средней руки. Хотя хороший специалист может и 120-170 получать в Москве. Но фонды мои опустели до нуля, кризис, поняв, что претендовать мне не на что, я начал искать вакансии с самой низкой зарплатой. Хотя в 2013 году 35-40 получали те, кто носил картриджи и пылесосил системники. А доллар тогда стоил 30 руб.

----------


## Эфрон

> До смерти то хоть поменяется что-то?


"Я пришел, — на меня, бедная, пеняет, говоря: «долго ли муки сея, протопоп, будет?» И я говорю: «Марковна, до самыя смерти!» Она же, вздохня, отвещала: «добро, Петровичь, ино еще побредем»."

----------

Фил (20.11.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Знаете, моя жизнь скатилась в ужасный ужас за последнее время, и я вообще перестал верить во что-бы то ни было. Иногда я тратил на практику по 4 часа в день, и это был не один день, а что-то порядка недели. И с каждым днём всё хуже и хуже. 
> 
> Ведь любая религия, учение, традиция, совершает ли человек усердно намаз, или читает псалмы, или же медитирует - должна в любом случае что-то улучшать в индивиде, а не ухудшать. Было бы странно, если бы человек читал все положенные молитвы в течении года, не пропуская, а жизнь его с каждым днем катилась бы в болото по нарастающей. 
> 
> Какая-то часть меня перестала верить вообще в то, что есть в мире что-то кроме мяса (видимого нам), а другая - расстраивается.
> 
> Да, я понимаю, и все это говорят - что религия, традиция, etc. - мне ничего не должна.


Нико дала Вам самый лучший возможный ответ, его стоило бы повторить 12300 раз.
Но я разверну с другой стороны.

Это правильно, когда Вы перестаете верить в то, что не приносит плодов. Когда мне кто-то говорит, что не может победить лень, я спрашиваю: что же плохого в лени? Лень это отлично! Это сигнал о том, что Вы живете чужую жизнь, а свою откладываете непрожитой, но давящей на Вас.

Дело не в том, что религия или традиция Вам ничего не должны. Дело в том, что Вы имеете ожидания от своих действий. Эти ожидания вполне конкретны, но Вы не знаете, как Ваши действия приведут к этим ожиданиям. Результат таких действий может быть тройственным. Два исхода плохие, один хороший.

Первый исход - у Вас ничего не выходит. Вы расстроены. Вы бросаете эти действия и больше никогда не возвращаетесь ни к ним, ни к тому, что на них хоть немного похоже. В результате Вы закрываете для себя путь дисциплины. В следующий раз Вам будет трудно убедить себя делать что-то непонятное до результата. Вы с большой вероятностью бросите дело на полпути, даже не разбираясь. 

Второй исход - у Вас получится, Вы будете очарованы. Вы по прежнему будете не знать, как это работает, но будете уверены, что работает. И тогда Вы будете делать вместо того, что создает нужные условия для результата, то, что по Вашему работает мистическим образом. В результате Вы не будете уделять внимание тому, что действительно необходимо и будете тем самым псевдоэкспертом, разрушающим свою и чужие жизни.

Третий исход - Вы будете внимательно делать снова и снова, без каких-либо ожиданий, без оценки результатов, удерживая в поле внимания всегда то, что необходимо, используя плоды лишь тогда, когда они обретаются, без привязанности к ним. Такой исход помогает пройти путь с наименьшими усилиями на преодоление сомнений (но и без "хака" в виде сверхусилий от завышенных ожиданий).

Проще говоря, кто-то говорит, чтобы сделать самовар чистым, нужно взять тряпочку и тереть его. Вы можете загореться и начать тереть одно и то же место, до дырки, не зная, каковы признаки чистого самовара, добиваясь ложного образа чистоты. Вы можете просто равномерно тереть самовар спокойно, пока однажды не увидите чистый самовар и не исправите образ ожиданий. 

Все дело в том, что самовары легко сравнить, а умы - почти невозможно. 
Ваш ум может быть чистым уже после двух прочтений мантры, но сомнения снова и снова атакуют его и навязывают образ какой-то особенной чистоты. Тогда сверхусилия не достигают сверхрезультата и приводят к сверхразочарованию.

----------

Монферран (20.11.2015), Нико (20.11.2015), Эфрон (20.11.2015)

----------


## Эфрон

Вы будете смеяться, но я достиг крайнего уровня кощунства ввиду всего этого. У меня в процессе начитывания мантры Гуру Ринпоче появилась достаточно ясная его визуализация, как он сидит в шапочке, с ваджрной катвангой, рука сложена в мудру и держит ваджр. И я до того расстроился, что представил что я подхожу к нему, сбиваю эту шапочку с него, выхватываю катвангу и выкидываю. 

В тот день вечером я пошел в парк, и просто гулял по нему. Парк был пустынный, и темный, все же ночи в ноябре очень темные. И раньше я бы может и пугался чего-то, ну там всяких духов, казалось бы что вот вот, и периферическим зрением я увидел какую-то тень (я с детства очень мнителен). Но сейчас я пошел и наоборот думал что если у меня появится ощущение присутствия, страх, или какой-то дух придет ко мне - уж я то с ним поговорю как следует  :Smilie: 

Но парк был совершенно пустой, и ни одна ветка не пошевелилась.

----------

Чагна Дордже (20.11.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Вы будете смеяться, но я достиг крайнего уровня кощунства ввиду всего этого. У меня в процессе начитывания мантры Гуру Ринпоче появилась достаточно ясная его визуализация, как он сидит в шапочке, с ваджрной катвангой, рука сложена в мудру и держит ваджр. И я до того расстроился, что представил что я подхожу к нему, сбиваю эту шапочку с него, выхватываю катвангу и выкидываю. 
> 
> В тот день вечером я пошел в парк, и просто гулял по нему. Парк был пустынный, и темный, все же ночи в ноябре очень темные. И раньше я бы может и пугался чего-то, ну там всяких духов, казалось бы что вот вот, и периферическим зрением я увидел какую-то тень (я с детства очень мнителен). Но сейчас я пошел и наоборот думал что если у меня появится ощущение присутствия, страх, или какой-то дух придет ко мне - уж я то с ним поговорю как следует 
> 
> Но парк был совершенно пустой, и ни одна ветка не пошевелилась.


Хорошо, что никто не упал))). Кстати, в воскресенье в 18.00 будет нечто в Открытом мире. Приходите!

----------

Пема Ванчук (21.11.2015), Эделизи (20.11.2015), Эфрон (20.11.2015)

----------


## Эфрон

> Хорошо, что никто не упал))). Кстати, в воскресенье в 18.00 будет нечто в Открытом мире. Приходите!


 :Smilie:

----------

Эделизи (20.11.2015)

----------


## Владимир Б

> Странно, что кхенпо настаивает на таком произношении: ОМ АХ ХУМ *БАДЗРА* ГУРУ ПЕМА СИДДХИ ХУМ.



Кстати это не плохой типа тест, чтобы узнать, кто перед  тобой (оценить уровень внутренней проработки). 
Рекомендую больше обращать внимание на тех людей (особенно лам), кто предпочитает работать с мантрой  - ОМ АХ ХУМ ВАДЖРА ГУРУ ПАДМА СИДДХИ ХУМ

----------


## Нико

> Кстати это не плохой типа тест, чтобы узнать, кто перед  тобой (оценить уровень внутренней проработки). 
> Рекомендую больше обращать внимание на тех людей (особенно лам), кто предпочитает работать с мантрой  - ОМ АХ ХУМ ВАДЖРА ГУРУ ПАДМЭ СИДДХИ ХУМ


Я не поняла напутствие сие. )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (20.11.2015), Эфрон (22.11.2015)

----------


## Кеин

> Митраисты творили довольно много отвратных языческих вещей.


_Когда обсуждаются таинства Митры, трудно не привести знаменитую фразу Эрнеста Ренана: "Если бы христианство было остановлено в своем развитии каким-то смертельным недугом, мир стал бы митраистским" ("Marc Aurele", р. 579). По всей видимости, Ренан находился под впечатлением той уважительной популярности, которую снискали мистерии Митры в III и IV вв.; он, несомненно, был потрясен фактом их проникновения во все провинции римской Империи. Действительно, эта новая мистериальная религия поражала своей мощью и самобытностью. Тайный культ Митры сумел соединить иранское наследие с греко-римским синкретизмом. В его пантеоне главные боги классического мира соседствуют с Зурваном и другими восточными божествами. Кроме того, мистерии Митры органично вобрали в себя характерные для эпохи империй духовные течения: астрологию, эсхатологические теории, солярные культы (в интерпретации философов — солярный монотеизм). Несмотря на иранское наследие, богослужебным языком была латынь. В отличие от других сотериологических религий Востока, культы которых отправлялись экзотическим корпусом священнослужителей (египетских, сирийских, финикийских), жрецы мистерий, patres, рекрутировались из среды италийских народов и жителей римских провинций. Помимо этого, митраизм отличался от других мистерий отсутствием оргиастических и монструозных ритуалов. Религия по преимуществу воинов, она производила на мирян сильное впечатление своей дисциплиной, умеренностью и нравственностью ее приверженцев,— добродетелями, шедшими в русле древних римских традиций._

(Элиаде Мирча. "История веры и религиозных идей. Том 2. От Гаутамы Будды до триумфа христианства", §218)




> Я очень надеюсь, что к Майтрее это отношения не имеет.


_Тайна сия велика_ (с)  :Smilie: 
История вообще весч интересная и занимательная, учитывая, что её пишут победители.

----------

Фил (20.11.2015)

----------


## Владимир Б

> Я не поняла напутствие сие. )


Оно не для Вас.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Знаете, моя жизнь скатилась в ужасный ужас за последнее время, и я вообще перестал верить во что-бы то ни было. Иногда я тратил на практику по 4 часа в день, и это был не один день, а что-то порядка недели. И с каждым днём всё хуже и хуже. 
> 
> Ведь любая религия, учение, традиция, совершает ли человек усердно намаз, или читает псалмы, или же медитирует - должна в любом случае что-то улучшать в индивиде, а не ухудшать. Было бы странно, если бы человек читал все положенные молитвы в течении года, не пропуская, а жизнь его с каждым днем катилась бы в болото по нарастающей. 
> 
> Какая-то часть меня перестала верить вообще в то, что есть в мире что-то кроме мяса (видимого нам), а другая - расстраивается.
> 
> Да, я понимаю, и все это говорят - что религия, традиция, etc. - мне ничего не должна.


Грустно (

имхо: Учитель\наставник нужен или хотя-бы группа практикующих.

----------


## Йен

> Знаете, моя жизнь скатилась в ужасный ужас за последнее время, и я вообще перестал верить во что-бы то ни было. Иногда я тратил на практику по 4 часа в день, и это был не один день, а что-то порядка недели. И с каждым днём всё хуже и хуже. 
> 
> Ведь любая религия, учение, традиция, совершает ли человек усердно намаз, или читает псалмы, или же медитирует - должна в любом случае что-то улучшать в индивиде, а не ухудшать. Было бы странно, если бы человек читал все положенные молитвы в течении года, не пропуская, а жизнь его с каждым днем катилась бы в болото по нарастающей. 
> 
> Какая-то часть меня перестала верить вообще в то, что есть в мире что-то кроме мяса (видимого нам), а другая - расстраивается.
> 
> Да, я понимаю, и все это говорят - что религия, традиция, etc. - мне ничего не должна.


Так учение Будды о том, чтобы отпускать, а не приобретать или становиться кем-то )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Кстати это не плохой типа тест, чтобы узнать, кто перед  тобой (оценить уровень внутренней проработки). 
> Рекомендую больше обращать внимание на тех людей (особенно лам), кто предпочитает работать с мантрой  - ОМ АХ ХУМ ВАДЖРА ГУРУ ПАДМЭ СИДДХИ ХУМ


БАДЗРА ГУРУ ПЕМА - традиционное произношение !

ВАДЖРА ГУРУ ПАДМЭ  - современное от "учёных".

имхо: произносить мантры нужно так, как передал Учитель.

----------

Нико (21.11.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Скольким нашим современникам это далось? Не берем в пример традиционных людей вроде тибетцев.


Не вижу тут ничего сложного.

Даже если начитывать всего тысячу в день (это можно сделать примерно за 10 минут), потребуется всего 27 лет. А если начитывать 10 тысяч в день (пара часов в день), то можно успеть меньше чем за три года.

Уж на что я ленивый и почти не практикую, а уже второй миллион пошёл.




> Вы будете смеяться, но я достиг крайнего уровня кощунства ввиду всего этого. У меня в процессе начитывания мантры Гуру Ринпоче появилась достаточно ясная его визуализация, как он сидит в шапочке, с ваджрной катвангой, рука сложена в мудру и держит ваджр. И я до того расстроился, что представил что я подхожу к нему, сбиваю эту шапочку с него, выхватываю катвангу и выкидываю.


Нищий выкинул бриллиант, потому что на нём было жёстко спать.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.11.2015), Нико (21.11.2015), Пема Ванчук (21.11.2015), Эфрон (22.11.2015)

----------


## Поляков

> Что такое мемплекс?


Мемокомплекс (иногда: мемплекс) — группа мемов, в которой развились взаимоподдерживающие и симбиотические отношения. Мемокомплекс — набор взаимоподкрепляющих идей. Мемокомплексы рассматриваются аналогично симбиотическим коллекциям индивидуальных генов, составляющих генетический код биологических организмов. Примером мемплекса может служить какая-либо религия.

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9C...B8%D0%BA%D0%B0

----------

Ased (22.11.2015), Кеин (21.11.2015), Фил (21.11.2015)

----------


## Эфрон

> Не вижу тут ничего сложного.
> 
> Даже если начитывать всего тысячу в день (это можно сделать примерно за 10 минут), потребуется всего 27 лет. А если начитывать 10 тысяч в день (пара часов в день), то можно успеть меньше чем за три года.
> 
> Уж на что я ленивый и почти не практикую, а уже второй миллион пошёл.


Тысячу за 10 минут? У меня один круг (108) раз - занимает около 3-х минут. Не получается преодолеть паузу между ОМ А ХУМ и БЭДЗАР...  И на СИДДХИ тоже постоянно спотыкаюсь.




> Нищий выкинул бриллиант, потому что на нём было жёстко спать.


А может наоборот, нашел?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Тысячу за 10 минут? У меня один круг (108) раз - занимает около 3-х минут. Не получается преодолеть паузу между ОМ А ХУМ и БЭДЗАР...  И на СИДДХИ тоже постоянно спотыкаюсь.


Со временем привыкаешь и перестаёшь спотыкаться.




> А может наоборот, нашел?


Нет, не наоборот.

Отказываться от драгоценной Дхармы, потому что завышенная самооценка пострадала во время собеседования на работу — это высшая степень идиотизма.

----------


## Эфрон

> Отказываться от драгоценной Дхармы, потому что завышенная самооценка пострадала во время собеседования на работу — это высшая степень идиотизма.


Простите, а кто Вам сказал что я от нее отказывался?

Вовсе нет. Не отказывался, и не собираюсь.

Может просто сломал что-то закостеневшее в себе, но это совсем другая история.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Простите, а кто Вам сказал что я от нее отказывался?


Я ж не говорил, что Вы _насовсем_ отказались. Но в тот момент отказались. И это был очень глупый, феерически глупый поступок. По глупости сопоставимый с моими наездами на ЕСДЛ в прошлом.

----------


## Фил

По поводу собеседования. Возможен вариант, что им надо было протащить на это место своего, но для отвода глаз надо было "по честному" через hr отсмотреть 10 кандидатов, чтобы потом сказать, что никто не подошёл и подсунуть в hr свое резюме. 
Так что Вы тут вообще ни при чем.
Это корпоративная политика и интриги. 
Но на нервы действует, я согласен.
Другое дело, что этих вакансий - тысячи. Можно смело посылать их в жопу - свет клином не сошёлся на таких дураках.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.11.2015), Чагна Дордже (22.11.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Кстати это не плохой типа тест, чтобы узнать, кто перед  тобой (оценить уровень внутренней проработки). 
> Рекомендую больше обращать внимание на тех людей (особенно лам), кто предпочитает работать с мантрой  - ОМ АХ ХУМ ВАДЖРА ГУРУ ПАДМЭ СИДДХИ ХУМ


Не знаю, откуда вы там взяли «падмэ», даже в записи всегда пишут «падма», может быть, с шестислоговой перепутали?

Толку обращать внимание на тех людей, кто произносит в соответствии с современными нормами санскрита, никакого. Это показывает, что человек знаком с фонетикой санскрита, а никак не «уровень внутренней проработки» (кто бы ещё пояснил, что это значит…).

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.11.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Не вижу тут ничего сложного.
> 
> Даже если начитывать всего тысячу в день (это можно сделать примерно за 10 минут), потребуется всего 27 лет. А если начитывать 10 тысяч в день (пара часов в день), то можно успеть меньше чем за три года.
> .


Поясните мне в чем суть, что надо так читать - очень много и очень быстро. Почему неверно или плохо произносить гораздо меньше, но внимательно и с пониманием что ли? Вы тут упоминали "Иисусову", и если интересовались чуть более то читали рекомендации монахов - неспешно, внимательно и все такое. Помню у меня тогда 100 занимала примерно 25 минут. И когда читаю ваши цифры ( тысячи) - то для меня это кажется бормотанием. 
Ну ладно думаю, спишем на разное понимание молитв и мантр. В мантрах наверно необязательно внимание, спокойствие, благоговение. Но как то смотрел лекции по ламриму ЕСДл и он там говорил о такой "скорострельной" практике среди народа. Мол они так быстро бормочат, что вместо Ом мани падме хум, просто проглатывают и слышится как О мани мани мани. Посмеялся он с такого, интелегентно так поглумился. Мне стало приятно, что такой высокий авторитет и говорит то о чем мне понятно и близко.
Но тут у вас опять сумасшедшие цифры. Может у вас в нингме это как-то более магично понимается? Просто видится пока бнсмыслица какая-то. Так можно любую фразу взять и тараторить, ну типа - "человек собаке друг". 
Откуда такие сроки появились, кто вас торопит, что за год нужно например миллион мантр. Можете даже что-то почитать по теме предложить, так как обычно авторы лучше и неспешней все объясняют.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.11.2015), Чагна Дордже (22.11.2015)

----------


## Эфрон

> По поводу собеседования. Возможен вариант, что им надо было протащить на это место своего, но для отвода глаз надо было "по честному" через hr отсмотреть 10 кандидатов, чтобы потом сказать, что никто не подошёл и подсунуть в hr свое резюме. 
> Так что Вы тут вообще ни при чем.
> Это корпоративная политика и интриги. 
> Но на нервы действует, я согласен.
> Другое дело, что этих вакансий - тысячи. Можно смело посылать их в жопу - свет клином не сошёлся на таких дураках.


Речь идет о 300+ резюме с отказами за пару месяцев, и нескольких десятках собеседований с аналогичным результатом. Плюс это всё усиливается проблемами в личной жизни, со здоровьем, с окружающими людьми, в отношениях и вообще во всём, за что бы не взялся.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Поясните мне в чем суть, что надо так читать - очень много и очень быстро. Почему неверно или плохо произносить гораздо меньше, но внимательно и с пониманием что ли? Вы тут упоминали "Иисусову", и если интересовались чуть более то читали рекомендации монахов - неспешно, внимательно и все такое. Помню у меня тогда 100 занимала примерно 25 минут. И когда читаю ваши цифры ( тысячи) - то для меня это кажется бормотанием. 
> Ну ладно думаю, спишем на разное понимание молитв и мантр. В мантрах наверно необязательно внимание, спокойствие, благоговение. Но как то смотрел лекции по ламриму ЕСДл и он там говорил о такой "скорострельной" практике среди народа. Мол они так быстро бормочат, что вместо Ом мани падме хум, просто проглатывают и слышится как О мани мани мани. Посмеялся он с такого, интелегентно так поглумился. Мне стало приятно, что такой высокий авторитет и говорит то о чем мне понятно и близко.
> Но тут у вас опять сумасшедшие цифры. Может у вас в нингме это как-то более магично понимается? Просто видится пока бнсмыслица какая-то. Так можно любую фразу взять и тараторить, ну типа - "человек собаке друг". 
> Откуда такие сроки появились, кто вас торопит, что за год нужно например миллион мантр. Можете даже что-то почитать по теме предложить, так как обычно авторы лучше и неспешней все объясняют.


Я не знаю, откуда произошла тибетская традиция начитывать всё сотнями тысяч и миллионами, но про десять миллионов Ваджра Гуру мантры есть в «Словах моего всеблагого учителя», и там же о накоплении пяти стотысячных, в том числе ста тысяч стослоговой. Требований, чтобы начитать эти мантры за какой-то короткий срок нет, но по факту тибетцы, в том числе и ламы, начитывают мантры очень быстро. Например, всё нгондро часто делается вначале трёхлетнего затвора перед переходом к основной садхане. Поэтому многие ламы делают накопление пяти стотысячных многократно, например, Пема Калсанг Ринпоче завершил нгондро 13 раз.

Как мне кажется, при начитывании мантры важнее, чтобы ум не отвлекался, а не чтобы чётко произнести звуки, тем более мантры часто начитывают молча или бормоча вполголоса, чтобы посторонние не слышали.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.11.2015), Максим& (22.11.2015), Нико (22.11.2015), Пема Ванчук (24.11.2015)

----------


## Эфрон

> Поясните мне в чем суть, что надо так читать - очень много и очень быстро. Почему неверно или плохо произносить гораздо меньше, но внимательно и с пониманием что ли? Вы тут упоминали "Иисусову", и если интересовались чуть более то читали рекомендации монахов - неспешно, внимательно и все такое. Помню у меня тогда 100 занимала примерно 25 минут. И когда читаю ваши цифры ( тысячи) - то для меня это кажется бормотанием. 
> Ну ладно думаю, спишем на разное понимание молитв и мантр. В мантрах наверно необязательно внимание, спокойствие, благоговение. Но как то смотрел лекции по ламриму ЕСДл и он там говорил о такой "скорострельной" практике среди народа. Мол они так быстро бормочат, что вместо Ом мани падме хум, просто проглатывают и слышится как О мани мани мани. Посмеялся он с такого, интелегентно так поглумился. Мне стало приятно, что такой высокий авторитет и говорит то о чем мне понятно и близко.
> Но тут у вас опять сумасшедшие цифры. Может у вас в нингме это как-то более магично понимается? Просто видится пока бнсмыслица какая-то. Так можно любую фразу взять и тараторить, ну типа - "человек собаке друг". 
> Откуда такие сроки появились, кто вас торопит, что за год нужно например миллион мантр. Можете даже что-то почитать по теме предложить, так как обычно авторы лучше и неспешней все объясняют.


Я слышал как читают монахи стослоговою мантру Ваджрасаттвы. 3-5 секунд. У меня занимает прочтение около минуты, и я не понимаю как ее можно произнести за пару секунд.

----------


## Йен

> Речь идет о 300+ резюме с отказами за пару месяцев, и нескольких десятках собеседований с аналогичным результатом. Плюс это всё усиливается проблемами в личной жизни, со здоровьем, с окружающими людьми, в отношениях и вообще во всём, за что бы не взялся.


 У всех бывают черные полосы в жизни, возможно это результат прошлых деяний. И это хорошая возможность увидеть, что очаровываться непостоянным и желать его - бессмысленно )

----------

Кеин (23.11.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Я не знаю, откуда произошла тибетская традиция начитывать всё сотнями тысяч и миллионами, но про десять миллионов Ваджра Гуру мантры есть в «Словах моего всеблагого учителя», и там же о накоплении пяти стотысячных, в том числе ста тысяч стослоговой. Требований, чтобы начитать эти мантры за какой-то короткий срок нет, но по факту тибетцы, в том числе и ламы, начитывают мантры очень быстро. Например, всё нгондро часто делается вначале трёхлетнего затвора перед переходом к основной садхане. Поэтому многие ламы делают накопление пяти стотысячных многократно, например, Пема Калсанг Ринпоче завершил нгондро 13 раз.
> 
> Как мне кажется, при начитывании мантры важнее, чтобы ум не отвлекался, а не чтобы чётко произнести звуки, тем более мантры часто начитывают молча или бормоча вполголоса, чтобы посторонние не слышали.


А в мантрах тантры заложена какая-то идея или смысл который нужно созерцать , например как в молитвах теистов или мантрах Ригведы. Там ведь не просто набор букв был. Там и звуковой ряд был важен, и смысл, и даже то что должен был представлять попутно чтец.
Как-то нараспев негромко пробовал Ом мани падме хум ( эту вы называете шестислоговой?) , неспеша, типо с интонацией. Так даже приятно от самого звука может быть. И мне кажется при поспешности умиротворяющие энергии просто обесцениваются.
Такое впечатление что тибетцы спешат перейти к более высшим практикам и оттого все превращается в механический ритуализм. Имхо конечно. Какая-то магия числа, а не смысла получается? Главное не как - а миллион, триста тыщь, или вот в теме соседней некий лама просит внимательно отсчитывать кол-во мантр Падмасамбхаве. Вроде ни о качестве практика, ни о качестве мантры речи нет. Количество главенствует.
Интересно, а в сутрах тоже такие большие цифры в практике. Как практиковали в дотантрический период. Может скорочтение пришло из народно-шаманских практик и так они входили скорее в некий транс или гипноз?

----------


## Максим&

> Я слышал как читают монахи стослоговою мантру Ваджрасаттвы. 3-5 секунд. У меня занимает прочтение около минуты, и я не понимаю как ее можно произнести за пару секунд.


Кстати, вспомнил, у православных хотя и говорится постоянно о внимательности, но на практике ( дома или в монастыре) этого не происходит. Наблюдал как семинаристы у себя читали вечерние или утренние молитвы. У меня средним темпом дома это дело занимало 25-30 минут. Они же укладывались в 10. Я был в шоке:-)  Но это объяснялось просто. За целый день они просто изматывались уроками, послушаниями да спевками и им хотелось уже поскорее отделаться и разойтись по келиям. В общем не до красоты и размеренности было.
В монастырях также картина. Если не праздник какой,  то то что они читает не разберешь:-)  Бу-бу бу бу....Зачем, почему так, спрашиваю. Ведь зачастую там и смысл утрачивается и эстетика. Ну типа обычай такой, традиция сложилась. 
Нашёл я ответы в истории. Раньше, когда в Египто-сирийских монастырях зарождался устав и гимнотворчество , монахи мало работали. Так, по мелочи...дабы хватило на скудное пропитание..аскеты были. Зато молились часто. Вся суточная служба у них разделена была по временам. Утреня-утром, часы-в определённые часы суток, полунощница-понятное дело в полночь и т.д. Все было на своём месте и по чину.
Но со временем монастырский устав перекочевал в мирские церкви. А мирянин же не может круглые сутки находится в храме. Ну и решили весь суточный круг уместить в 2 часа вечернего и утреннего богослужения. Сокращать конечно никто ничего не стал...боже упаси, хрен там с утратой понимания и с ногами прихожан, зато не упустим ничего из наследия святых отцов. Вот до сих пор и тараторят. Хотя конечно помалу теряют страх божий в угоду благоразумию и начинают что-то упускать да урезать.

----------

Алик (23.11.2015), Влад К (01.12.2015), Фил (22.11.2015)

----------


## Эфрон

> Кстати, вспомнил, у православных хотя и говорится постоянно о внимательности, но на практике ( дома или в монастыре) этого не происходит. Наблюдал как семинаристы у себя читали вечерние или утренние молитвы. У меня средним темпом дома это дело занимало 25-30 минут. Они же укладывались в 10. Я был в шоке:-)  Но это объяснялось просто. За целый день они просто изматывались уроками, послушаниями да спевками и им хотелось уже поскорее отделаться и разойтись по келиям. В общем не до красоты и размеренности было.
> В монастырях также картина. Если не праздник какой,  то то что они читает не разберешь:-)  Бу-бу бу бу....Зачем, почему так, спрашиваю. Ведь зачастую там и смысл утрачивается и эстетика. Ну типа обычай такой, традиция сложилась. 
> Нашёл я ответы в истории. Раньше, когда в Египто-сирийских монастырях зарождался устав и гимнотворчество , монахи мало работали. Так, по мелочи...дабы хватило на скудное пропитание..аскеты были. Зато молились часто. Вся суточная служба у них разделена была по временам. Утреня-утром, часы-в определённые часы суток, полунощница-понятное дело в полночь и т.д. Все было на своём месте и по чину.
> Но со временем монастырский устав перекочевал в мирские церкви. А мирянин же не может круглые сутки находится в храме. Ну и решили весь суточный круг уместить в 2 часа вечернего и утреннего богослужения. Сокращать конечно никто ничего не стал...боже упаси, хрен там с утратой понимания и с ногами прихожан, зато не упустим ничего из наследия святых отцов. Вот до сих пор и тараторят. Хотя конечно помалу теряют страх божий в угоду благоразумию и начинают что-то упускать да урезать.


У меня родственники старообрядцы, хотя я сам особо верующим никогда не был, но как-то в памяти лежат некоторые элементы службы. И вот я раз зашел в храм РПЦ МП, просто прогуливался и зашел, хотя вообще это по идее возбраняется, но я ж не особо верующий. И там читали Ексапсалмы, или, как их еще называют, Шестопсалмие. Читала тётка. Таким истеричным голосом, быстро-быстро, что мне стало плохо от этого, некоторые люди стояли на коленях при этом, сложив руки лодочкой, некоторые ходили и облизывали иконы, я вышел и больше туда не ходил туда, при случае рассказывая родственникам как никонияне де молятся диаволу.  :Smilie:

----------

Максим& (22.11.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> У меня родственники старообрядцы, хотя я сам особо верующим никогда не был, но как-то в памяти лежат некоторые элементы службы. И вот я раз зашел в храм РПЦ МП, просто прогуливался и зашел, хотя вообще это по идее возбраняется, но я ж не особо верующий. И там читали Ексапсалмы, или, как их еще называют, Шестопсалмие. Читала тётка. Таким истеричным голосом, быстро-быстро, что мне стало плохо от этого, некоторые люди стояли на коленях при этом, сложив руки лодочкой, некоторые ходили и облизывали иконы, я вышел и больше туда не ходил туда, при случае рассказывая родственникам как никонияне де молятся диаволу.


Думаю это предубежление:-)  Есть, и часто очень неплохое чтение и пение. Да и странно, что женщине доверили шестопсалмие, я б им и часы не доверил читать. Плачут, умиляются, горюнятся-вобщем эмоции все на лицо:-)  Но в приходских храмах это от нехватки грамотного мужского клира.
Но кину камешек и в огород староверов:-)  До Никоновой реформы, в московскиэх церквях зачастую сущий бедлам стоял по нашим современным вкусам. В обычае было одновременно в несколько ртов и читать что-то и петь, и читать причём совершенное разное. Вот представьте, когда пару чел чего то читают своё, но разное, а клирос ещё и поет , но тоже чот своё:-)

----------

Эфрон (22.11.2015)

----------


## Эфрон

> Думаю это предубежление:-)  Есть, и часто очень неплохое чтение и пение. Да и странно, что женщине доверили шестопсалмие, я б им и часы не доверил читать. Плачут, умиляются, горюнятся-вобщем эмоции все на лицо:-)  Но в приходских храмах это от нехватки грамотного мужского клира.
> Но кину камешек и в огород староверов:-)  До Никоновой реформы, в московскиэх церквях зачастую сущий бедлам стоял по нашим современным вкусам. В обычае было одновременно в несколько ртов и читать что-то и петь, и читать причём совершенное разное. Вот представьте, когда пару чел чего то читают своё, но разное, а клирос ещё и поет , но тоже чот своё:-)


Да, это известная тема. Но обычно, в таких случаях, когда кидают камни в огород, упоминают дониконовскую старину и всё там происходящее умные староверы говорят: "Мы следуем традиции своего коренного Гуру, как он нам передал, так и держим. А он нам многогласия и прочего бедлама не передавал. А что там было в дониконовский Руси - одному Ваджрадхаре известно".

----------

Максим& (22.11.2015)

----------


## Владимир Б

> Не знаю, откуда вы там взяли «падмэ», даже в записи всегда пишут «падма», может быть, с шестислоговой перепутали?
> 
> Толку обращать внимание на тех людей, кто произносит в соответствии с современными нормами санскрита, никакого. Это показывает, что человек знаком с фонетикой санскрита, а никак не «уровень внутренней проработки» (кто бы ещё пояснил, что это значит…).


_«Спектр воздействия» (на «внутреннем плане») разный у этих мантр._

----------


## Фил

> Речь идет о 300+ резюме с отказами за пару месяцев, и нескольких десятках собеседований с аналогичным результатом. Плюс это всё усиливается проблемами в личной жизни, со здоровьем, с окружающими людьми, в отношениях и вообще во всём, за что бы не взялся.


У Вас такой колоссальный опыт интервью будет! Редко у кого такой есть.
Не бросайте рыть колодец!

----------

Алик (23.11.2015), Пема Дролкар (23.11.2015)

----------


## Владимир Б

> Не знаю, откуда вы там взяли «падмэ», даже в записи всегда пишут «падма», может быть, с шестислоговой перепутали?
> 
> .


_опечатку исправил_

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> _«Спектр воздействия» (на «внутреннем плане») разный у этих мантр._


 :Facepalm:

----------


## Алик

> А в мантрах тантры заложена какая-то идея или смысл который нужно созерцать , например как в молитвах теистов или мантрах Ригведы. Там ведь не просто набор букв был. Там и звуковой ряд был важен, и смысл, и даже то что должен был представлять попутно чтец.
> Как-то нараспев негромко пробовал Ом мани падме хум ( эту вы называете шестислоговой?) , неспеша, типо с интонацией. Так даже приятно от самого звука может быть. И мне кажется при поспешности умиротворяющие энергии просто обесцениваются.
> Такое впечатление что тибетцы спешат перейти к более высшим практикам и оттого все превращается в механический ритуализм. Имхо конечно. Какая-то магия числа, а не смысла получается? Главное не как - а миллион, триста тыщь, или вот в теме соседней некий лама просит внимательно отсчитывать кол-во мантр Падмасамбхаве. Вроде ни о качестве практика, ни о качестве мантры речи нет. Количество главенствует.
> Интересно, а в сутрах тоже такие большие цифры в практике. Как практиковали в дотантрический период. Может скорочтение пришло из народно-шаманских практик и так они входили скорее в некий транс или гипноз?


Даже такой смысл вкладывают:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.11.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Речь идет о 300+ резюме с отказами за пару месяцев, и нескольких десятках собеседований с аналогичным результатом. Плюс это всё усиливается проблемами в личной жизни, со здоровьем, с окружающими людьми, в отношениях и вообще во всём, за что бы не взялся.


Это далеко не рекорд. Поставьте себе целью 1000 резюме и 100 собеседований. НО. Подумайте хорошо, что Вы делаете не так. Потому что вариантов отказов могут быть масса. И чаще всего это низкая самооценка, неуверенность и так далее. У вас одно питает другое и получается замкнутый круг. Но все зависит только от Ваших взглядов на себя и на жизнь. 

Можете спросить у тех, кто отказывает, а почему они отказали. Для того, чтобы что-то менялось, надо поменяться самому. Подумайте, что вы делаете не так. Нет никакого фатализма. Меняйтесь. Переделайте резюме. Можете пойти е специалисту по ним, а также не трейнинг по правильному поведению на собеседовании, либо просто почитать о проблемах неудач.

Уж про буддийские методы я даже не говорю. Почитайте ЕС Далай Ламу "Искусство быть счастливым" перед каждым собеседованием)

Мы все проходим через фазу неуверенности в себе. Надо долбить. Ну с умом) Не надо повторять те же ошибки. Старайтесь понять как и что менять.

----------


## Ased

Вспомните махасидхом, они разве делали эти практики? Если бы сейчас хоть один из них существовал, он бы точно ответил на все вопросы и по раскрещивпния тоже.

----------


## Йен

> ответил на все вопросы и по раскрещивпния тоже.


 Вам по раскрещиванию давно уже все ответили. Проблема восприятия информации и реализации, осталась только в вашем уме )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.11.2015), Нико (23.11.2015)

----------


## Эфрон

> Это далеко не рекорд. Поставьте себе целью 1000 резюме и 100 собеседований. НО. Подумайте хорошо, что Вы делаете не так. Потому что вариантов отказов могут быть масса. И чаще всего это низкая самооценка, неуверенность и так далее. У вас одно питает другое и получается замкнутый круг. Но все зависит только от Ваших взглядов на себя и на жизнь. 
> 
> Можете спросить у тех, кто отказывает, а почему они отказали. Для того, чтобы что-то менялось, надо поменяться самому. Подумайте, что вы делаете не так. Нет никакого фатализма. Меняйтесь. Переделайте резюме. Можете пойти е специалисту по ним, а также не трейнинг по правильному поведению на собеседовании, либо просто почитать о проблемах неудач.
> 
> Уж про буддийские методы я даже не говорю. Почитайте ЕС Далай Ламу "Искусство быть счастливым" перед каждым собеседованием)
> 
> Мы все проходим через фазу неуверенности в себе. Надо долбить. Ну с умом) Не надо повторять те же ошибки. Старайтесь понять как и что менять.


Разумеется, это всё сделано. И резюме составлено специалистом, и куча видео-роликов о том как себя вести просмотрено, и каждый раз я нагло и настойчиво требую мне объяснить что не так (после фразы "мы свяжемся"). 

Всё же я не эффективного менеджера работу ищу, а технического специалиста, и 100 собеседований, и 30-40 как сейчас, на мой взгляд, явный перебор. В прошлый кризис я нашел работу за 7 минут.

Мне кажется что айтишники почему-то начали обесцениваться. Мог бы попробовать себя в чем-то другом, но не знаю в чем. Веб-разработчика тоже пробую, и даже недавно ответил на одном из собеседований на все абсолютно вопросы верно, но всё та же неудача.

----------


## Эфрон

> Вспомните махасидхом, они разве делали эти практики? Если бы сейчас хоть один из них существовал, он бы точно ответил на все вопросы и по раскрещивпния тоже.


Всё зависит с чьей стороны это воспринимать. Для христианина его вера самая истинная, а остальные - или выдумки или поклонение дьяволу. Для буддиста - есть только Три Драгоценности, и в них истинное прибежище, в остальных истины нет, значит и все ритуалы их не истинны, и поэтому не нужен никакой ритуал для отказа от ритуалов неистинного прибежища. 

Юлиан Отступник, Флавий Клавдий очень переживал что принял крещение, и хотел его всячески смыть. И выполнял обряд по смыванию его жертвенной кровью, человеческой и животной. И ему какой-то христианский святой той поры, к которому он обратился за консультацией, ответил - что это всё совершенно бесполезно, и крещение не смыть. "Вода крещения смывает печать созвездий" - так он сказал. Потому что для него христианство было истиной, а остальные были заблуждением. А для мусульманина например нужно просто произнести особую краткую фразу, и любой даже дьяволопоклонник без специальных ритуалов станет мусульманином сразу - потому что для него его вера истинна, а остальные - не истинны.

Так что всё зависит с какой стороны и из какого культурного пласта так сказать это всё воспринимать. 

Кстати, в РПЦ МП крестят в основном просто поливая голову, а по всем канонам христианства этот странный ритуал ничем, кроме странного ритуала признавать нельзя, и старообрядцы например считают таких людей совершенно не крещенными. И заново крестят. И внутри самого старообрядчества тоже переходящих из одной ветви в другую тоже крестят. Так что наличие или отсутствие крещения - это всего лишь нечто культурно обусловленное. Существуют десятки христианских сект, церквей и организаций где вас заново покрестят, хотя для представителя предыдущей это крещение было самым истинным. Как для того чувака, кто сказал Юлиану про воду крещения и печать созвездий.

----------

Максим& (23.11.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Разумеется, это всё сделано. И резюме составлено специалистом, и куча видео-роликов о том как себя вести просмотрено, и каждый раз я нагло и настойчиво требую мне объяснить что не так (после фразы "мы свяжемся"). 
> 
> Всё же я не эффективного менеджера работу ищу, а технического специалиста, и 100 собеседований, и 30-40 как сейчас, на мой взгляд, явный перебор. В прошлый кризис я нашел работу за 7 минут.
> 
> Мне кажется что айтишники почему-то начали обесцениваться. Мог бы попробовать себя в чем-то другом, но не знаю в чем. Веб-разработчика тоже пробую, и даже недавно ответил на одном из собеседований на все абсолютно вопросы верно, но всё та же неудача.


Как говорится, чтобы что-то получить, нужно сначала что-то отдать. Попробуйте поднакопить чуток заслуг. Карма, знаете ли, вещь упрямая.

----------

Эфрон (23.11.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Даже такой смысл вкладывают:


В "Карандавьюха-сутре" (где впервые упоминается шестислоговая) никаких наделений смыслом ее содержания нет. 
Все как и в других дхарани-сутрах: "начитывайте и обретете".

----------

Алик (23.11.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (23.11.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вспомните махасидхом, они разве делали эти практики? Если бы сейчас хоть один из них существовал, он бы точно ответил на все вопросы и по раскрещивпния тоже.


Если вы про начитывание мантр — конечно, делали (Вспоминается Сараха, выбросивший чётки в отхожее место).

Найти и встретить махасиддху, судя по намтарам, было нелегко и в древности, нелегко и сейчас.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.11.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Разумеется, это всё сделано. И резюме составлено специалистом, и куча видео-роликов о том как себя вести просмотрено, и каждый раз я нагло и настойчиво требую мне объяснить что не так (после фразы "мы свяжемся").


Удачи Вам в поиске работы.  Кстати,а попробуйте себя вести не так как надо,а как ведется . Люди очень часто чувствуют неестественность поведения и все информация ,которую Вы им преподносите, уже читается искаженно  и отвергается  . А чем больше "Вас" ,тем больше в Вас и поверят и пойдут на встречу. Вот правда. :Smilie:  Удачи.)

----------

Пема Дролкар (24.11.2015), Эфрон (23.11.2015)

----------


## Эфрон

> Удачи Вам в поиске работы.  Кстати,а попробуйте себя вести не так как надо,а как ведется . Люди очень часто чувствуют неестественность поведения и все информация ,которую Вы им преподносите, уже читается искаженно  и отвергается  . А чем больше "Вас" ,тем больше в Вас и поверят и пойдут на встречу. Вот правда. Удачи.)


Спасибо!

После второго десятка безуспешных собеседований теперь хожу туда как бы просто для развлечения. На вопросы конечно отвечаю, но уже ничего не стесняюсь и пытаюсь "троллить". Так, или иначе - результата это не приносит.

----------

Фил (23.11.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Спасибо!
> 
> После второго десятка безуспешных собеседований теперь хожу туда как бы просто для развлечения. На вопросы конечно отвечаю, но уже ничего не стесняюсь и пытаюсь "троллить". Так, или иначе - результата это не приносит.


Уже лучше.)  :Wink: Ну осталось убрать -  "Троллить" .И все получится. :Wink:  А вообще - это действительно мужество  и колоссальный труд - поиск работы. Так что за одно за это кармический результат не за горами.)

----------

Won Soeng (23.11.2015), Эфрон (23.11.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> В "Карандавьюха-сутре" (где впервые упоминается шестислоговая) никаких наделений смыслом ее содержания нет. 
> Все как и в других дхарани-сутрах: "начитывайте и обретете".


_Поэтому говорится, что Авалокитешвара отказался обучать священным шести слогам Великой Мантры "ОМ МАНИ ПАДМЭ ХУМ" без посвящения в символизм мандалы, связанной с ней ("Авалокитешвара-гуна-каранда-вьюха"). По этой же причине мы должны подробнее ознакомиться с природой мандалы и чакр.

Причина, по которой Авалокитешвара не стал разъяснять сокровенный смысл слогов без описания мандалы в том, что сама мантра как создание в сфере звука будет являться незавершенной и бесполезной, если не будет соединена со своими сестрами в области внутреннего видения, внешней атрибутики и в области мудр и асан. Если эта формула мантры способна преобразовать существо и привести его к состоянию просветления, то это лишь потому, что природа этой мантры – чудесная и совершенная природа Авалокитешвары, которая должна занять все сферы реальности и активности посвященного: речь, воображение, физические позы и мудры._  и т.д.

Это нашёл у ламы Анагарика Говинды. Да, можно сказать что это поздняя коментаторская традиции и раньше йоги просто бубнили эту мантру по мильон раз пока не вштырит. Но с другой стороны, мы ведь понимаем что существуют паралельно текстам ещё и устные традиции...как хлопнуть, как пукнуть, в каком месте анус поджать:-)  
Может как раз в старину практика этой мантры была гораздо сложнее используя сложные визуализации мандалы или чакр в теле, а с веками по причине умаления опыта наставников скатилась до "пилите, шура, пилите".
Кстати, нечто похожее произошло и в православии с "иисусовой" молитвой. В старину к ней и дыхательные инструкции прилагались, и в манипуру аскеты ум устремляли. А нынче, почти везде, это просто покаянно-смиренный монотонный повтор.

----------

Влад К (01.12.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Поэтому говорится, что Авалокитешвара отказался обучать священным шести слогам Великой Мантры "ОМ МАНИ ПАДМЭ ХУМ" без посвящения в символизм мандалы, связанной с ней ("Авалокитешвара-гуна-каранда-вьюха"). По этой же причине мы должны подробнее ознакомиться с природой мандалы и чакр.


Кхм.. Даже не знаю, что и сказать.
Ну во-первых, там есть описание не-тантрической "физической" мандалы (в центре Амитаюс). Во-вторых есть указание на ее визуализацию для тех, у кого нет драг. камней для сооружения мандалы "в натуре".
Про какой-либо отказ, вообще что-то не припоминается - там и лейтмотив другой, но возможно надо читать по-внимательнее.




> Причина, по которой Авалокитешвара не стал разъяснять сокровенный смысл слогов без описания мандалы в том, что сама мантра как создание в сфере звука будет являться незавершенной и бесполезной, если не будет соединена со своими сестрами в области внутреннего видения, внешней атрибутики и в области мудр и асан. Если эта формула мантры способна преобразовать существо и привести его к состоянию просветления, то это лишь потому, что природа этой мантры – чудесная и совершенная природа Авалокитешвары, которая должна занять все сферы реальности и активности посвященного: речь, воображение, физические позы и мудры.  и т.д.


Причина однако в том, что это не махайога, а вполне себе дхарани-сутра (хотя по сравнению с другими и продвинутая, все-таки 9-ый век). И шестислогавая там (в переводе) называется "шестислоговая дхарани Великого Сияния".




> Может как раз в старину практика этой мантры была гораздо сложнее ....


"В старину" все как раз было проще (типа магии и все-такое). "Сложнее" (хотя не сразу и не окончательно)  стало после полного становления йогачары, когда весь мир перекочевал в сознание (а некоторые хотят быть и материалистами, и видеть "здесь"  сдиддхи "из другого мира"). А это - век так 7-ой (что-то и чуть-чуть раньше).

----------

Максим& (23.11.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вспомните махасидхом, они разве делали эти практики? Если бы сейчас хоть один из них существовал, он бы точно ответил на все вопросы и по раскрещивпния тоже


Какие, такие - _эти практики_ ?  :Mad:

----------


## Жека

> Знаете, моя жизнь скатилась в ужасный ужас за последнее время, и я вообще перестал верить во что-бы то ни было. Иногда я тратил на практику по 4 часа в день, и это был не один день, а что-то порядка недели. И с каждым днём всё хуже и хуже. 
> 
> Ведь любая религия, учение, традиция, совершает ли человек усердно намаз, или читает псалмы, или же медитирует - должна в любом случае что-то улучшать в индивиде, а не ухудшать. Было бы странно, если бы человек читал все положенные молитвы в течении года, не пропуская, а жизнь его с каждым днем катилась бы в болото по нарастающей. 
> 
> Какая-то часть меня перестала верить вообще в то, что есть в мире что-то кроме мяса (видимого нам), а другая - расстраивается.
> 
> Да, я понимаю, и все это говорят - что религия, традиция, etc. - мне ничего не должна.


Всё наладится.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (24.11.2015), Кеин (24.11.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (24.11.2015), Эфрон (23.11.2015)

----------


## Кеин

> Знаете, моя жизнь скатилась в ужасный ужас за последнее время, и я вообще перестал верить во что-бы то ни было. Иногда я тратил на практику по 4 часа в день, и это был не один день, а что-то порядка недели. И с каждым днём всё хуже и хуже. 
> 
> Ведь любая религия, учение, традиция, совершает ли человек усердно намаз, или читает псалмы, или же медитирует - должна в любом случае что-то улучшать в индивиде, а не ухудшать. Было бы странно, если бы человек читал все положенные молитвы в течении года, не пропуская, а жизнь его с каждым днем катилась бы в болото по нарастающей. 
> 
> Какая-то часть меня перестала верить вообще в то, что есть в мире что-то кроме мяса (видимого нам), а другая - расстраивается.
> 
> Да, я понимаю, и все это говорят - что религия, традиция, etc. - мне ничего не должна.


... самая тёмная ночь обычно перед рассветом ...
 :Wink:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (24.11.2015), Пема Дролкар (24.11.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> ... самая тёмная ночь обычно перед рассветом ...


Может, прозака попить?.....

----------


## Фридегар

> Сообщение от Фридегар
> 
> 
> есть мировые процессы, которые можно назвать разными словами, тем не менее сами по себе они останутся теми же самыми. Есть восход и заход солнца и разные слова для обозначения этого процесса.
> 
> 
> Нет никаких процессов самих по себе (потому что с точки зрения буддизма ничто не существует само по себе).


В рассуждениях надо на что-то опираться. Такой опорой могут и быть эти самые "мировые процессы". Они - основа представлений человека. Конечно, представления меняются. Но сами основные процессы меняются гораздо медленнее. И нужно очень потрудиться, чтобы дойти до изначального представления о том же восходе и заходе солнца, о котором говорили с вами выше. И эмоции люди чувствуют и выражают примерно одинаково, как писал выше. Это есть пример некого общего процесса, который объединяет множества людей. На основе этих процессов, как писал выше, люди строят свои базовые изначальные представления.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> В рассуждениях надо на что-то опираться. Такой опорой могут и быть эти самые "мировые процессы". Они - основа представлений человека. Конечно, представления меняются. Но сами основные процессы меняются гораздо медленнее. И нужно очень потрудиться, чтобы дойти до изначального представления о том же восходе и заходе солнца, о котором говорили с вами выше. И эмоции люди чувствуют и выражают примерно одинаково, как писал выше. Это есть пример некого общего процесса, который объединяет множества людей. На основе этих процессов, как писал выше, люди строят свои базовые изначальные представления.


Если это обобщения, на основе которых люди строят обобщения, тогда их лучше назвать «человеческими процессами». Восход и заход солнца действительно являются человеческими процессами, как минимум взрослыми человеческими процессами, так как большинство взрослых согласятся, что есть сияющий шар, который выходит из-за горизонта и заходит за него. А вот эгрегор человеческим процессом не является, потому что есть лишь небольшая группа людей, которые придерживаются представления о том, что эгрегоры существуют, в то время как большей части людей вообще трудно объяснить, что это такое. Это не базовое и не изначальное представление.

----------


## Кеин

> Может, прозака попить?.....


Нет. Ни прозака, ни уж тем более водки пить не надо. :-)) Лучше продолжать практику.
Хорошую статью читал на хорошем сайте --> http://abhidharma.ru/A/Samsara/Content/Mara.htm
Цитата оттудова:
_Явно или неявно Мара препятствует практикующим идти по пути к Просветлению. Однако само понятие "Мара" шире и не ограничивается одним существом. Помимо внешних мар – злобных существ, чинящих препятствия стремящимся превзойти Мир Страстей – есть мара внутри, – это цепляние за своё эго, за Восемь Мирских Дхарм (стремление к удовольствиям, похвале, почитанию, материальным благам и негативное отношение к страданиям, порицанию, презрению, потере материальных благ). Для практикующего Дхарму существуют четыре мары: Осязаемый Мара, Неосязаемый Мара, Мара Самодовольства, Мара Сомнений._

Сомнения, вот что возникло. Но это ИМХО конечно.
Васще у каждого человека есть что-то/кто-то, что его вдохновляет. Это может быть учитель/гуру/мастер, это может быть текст, это могут быть друзья/семья/дети/другие люди, это могут быть даже собственные мечты и фантазии. Если ничего этого уже нет, то человек впадает в апатию, фрустрацию, бездействие, начинает страдать, страдая, приносит страдания другим, это как вариант. Второй вариант, он просто как будто "кричит" о помощи, это может проявляться как излишний цинизм наприме, холодность, да мало ли как ещё. И тогда ему пора подумать о своей жизни, об анитье, вспомнить о смерти (memento mori каг говоритцо), подумать об отношении к другим людям и миру.

Хороший стишок такой есть, мне очень нравитцо ;-) Может кому и придаст сил/вдохновения на что-то.

*ЗАПОВЕДЬ*
(Р. Киплинг) и Редьярд Киплинг (Великобритания)
Перевод Михаила Лозинского


_Владей собой среди толпы смятенной,
Тебя клянущей за смятенье всех.
Верь сам в себя, наперекор вселенной,
И маловерным отпусти их грех.
Пусть час не пробил, жди не уставая,
Пусть лгут лжецы, не снисходи до них
Умей прощать и не кажись прощая,
Великодушней и мудрей других

Умей мечтать, не став рабом мечтанья,
И мыслить, мысли не обожествив;
Равно встречай успех и поруганье,
Не забывая, что их голос лжив.
Останься тих, когда твое же слово
Калечит плут, чтоб уловлять глупцов,
Когда вся жизнь разрушена, и снова
Ты должен все воссоздавать с основ.

Умей поставить в радостной надежде
На карту все, что накопил с трудом,
Все проиграть, и нищим стать, как прежде,
И никогда не пожалеть о том;
Умей принудить сердце, нервы, тело
Тебе служить, когда в твоей груди
Уже давно все пусто, все сгорело
И только Воля говорит: «Иди!»

Останься прост, беседуя с царями,
Останься честен, говоря с толпой;
Будь прям и тверд с врагами и с друзьями,
Пусть все, в свой час считаются с тобой.
Наполни смыслом каждое мгновенье,
Часов и дней неумолимый бег, –
Тогда весь мир ты примешь, как владенье,
Тогда, мой сын, ты будешь Человек!_

----------


## Фридегар

> Если это обобщения, на основе которых люди строят обобщения, тогда их лучше назвать «человеческими процессами». Восход и заход солнца действительно являются человеческими процессами, как минимум взрослыми человеческими процессами, так как большинство взрослых согласятся, что есть сияющий шар, который выходит из-за горизонта и заходит за него. А вот эгрегор человеческим процессом не является, потому что есть лишь небольшая группа людей, которые придерживаются представления о том, что эгрегоры существуют, в то время как большей части людей вообще трудно объяснить, что это такое. Это не базовое и не изначальное представление.


Конечно не базовое, потому что мало кому это может быть доступно для наблюдения (что касается "сверхчувственных явлений"). Тем не менее, такие процессы существуют. Каким образом к этим процессам тот или иной человек подходит, это важно. Кому верить, на чей опыт опираться. Прежде чем свои органы восприятия будут развиты для уже непосредственного убеждения в том, что это действительно существует. Важно еще и то, что человек не может не идти вперед. Оставаться вечно на достигнутой им ступени невозможно. Потому, все находятся в равных условиях на эволюционной лестнице. Комар, человек и Будда. Все должны делать шаг вперед и все наслаждаются или страдают от последствий таких шагов.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Конечно не базовое, потому что мало кому это может быть доступно для наблюдения (что касается "сверхчувственных явлений"). Тем не менее, такие процессы существуют.


Бездоказательное утверждение. Поскольку как минимум буддийская традиция ничего не говорит о таких процессах, нельзя исключать, что это просто чья-то выдумка.

----------


## Максим&

> "В старину" все как раз было проще (типа магии и все-такое). "Сложнее" (хотя не сразу и не окончательно)  стало после полного становления йогачары, когда весь мир перекочевал в сознание (а некоторые хотят быть и материалистами, и видеть "здесь"  сдиддхи "из другого мира"). А это - век так 7-ой (что-то и чуть-чуть раньше).


Я не совсем понял что значит "проще"? Проще насколько и в сравнении с чем? Почему в 9 веке магия должна была быть настолько простой, что не требовала ни дополнительных устных объяснений, ни визуализаций? Неужели некому было спросить, а что значит вообще эта мантра, что она кодирует?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Васще у каждого человека есть что-то/кто-то, что его вдохновляет. Это может быть учитель/гуру/мастер, это может быть текст, это могут быть друзья/семья/дети/другие люди, это могут быть даже собственные мечты и фантазии. Если ничего этого уже нет, то человек впадает в апатию, фрустрацию, бездействие, начинает страдать, страдая, приносит страдания другим, это как вариант. Второй вариант, он просто как будто "кричит" о помощи, это может проявляться как излишний цинизм наприме, холодность, да мало ли как ещё. И тогда ему пора подумать о своей жизни, об анитье, вспомнить о смерти (memento mori каг говоритцо), подумать об отношении к другим людям и миру.


Васче человек должен сам решить, какой взгляд на реальность он сам себе создает. все эти мантры, молитвы и вдохновления - ничто иное, как попытка переменить взгляд на себя и на мир. У Эфрона все неплохо, не стра, не болен, кушать есть что, но у него все плохо. И он постоянно объясняет, что у него все не так - подпитывает свое "все не так"

Короче, не пробовал только прозак :Mad:

----------

Кеин (25.11.2015), Эфрон (26.11.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Я не совсем понял что значит "проще"? Проще насколько и в сравнении с чем? Почему в 9 веке магия должна была быть настолько простой, что не требовала ни дополнительных устных объяснений, ни визуализаций? Неужели некому было спросить, а что значит вообще эта мантра, что она кодирует?


У меня в "старину" (в отношении тантры) - это примерно до 6-7 в.в.. Хотя какие-то визуализации уже были, но все же доминировало то, что сейчас называют крия-тантрой. Кстати первые визуализации - это сутры примерно 2-3-го века и далее, при чем не только у буддистов (было даже вхождение в божество). Хотя до "настоящей" тантры - еще почти пятьсот лет.

"Проще" - это без посвящений и пр. С "объяснениями" вопрос сложный. По тексту дхарани-сутр как бы получается, что ничего не надо: ни учителей, ни посвящений, ни садхан. Но так не бывает, а как было (даже как есть сейчас) - не вполне понятно (хотя что-то можно и предположить). Я спрашивал об этом здесь на форуме - бестолку.

Дхарани-сутры (крия-тантры, внешние тантры в терминологии ТБ) жили и развивались и после появления йога-тантры, параллельно с ней. 
Вообще теория последовательного перехода от одного вида священных текстов и практик к другим придумана на форумах для удобства споров. Все было намного сложнее.




> ...а что значит вообще эта мантра, что она кодирует


Безмерную мудрость всех татхагат  :Smilie:

----------

Максим& (24.11.2015)

----------


## Эфрон

> Васче человек должен сам решить, какой взгляд на реальность он сам себе создает. все эти мантры, молитвы и вдохновления - ничто иное, как попытка переменить взгляд на себя и на мир. У Эфрона все неплохо, не стра, не болен, кушать есть что, но у него все плохо. И он постоянно объясняет, что у него все не так - подпитывает свое "все не так"
> 
> Короче, не пробовал только прозак


Прозак не пробовал, но мне как-то рассказывал один товарищ, который его принимал, что всё было хорошо, но когда он его перестал принимать, то началась дикая депрессия и вроде ему даже дали инвалидность, или собирались дать, сейчас не вспомню.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Прозак не пробовал, но мне как-то рассказывал один товарищ, который его принимал, что всё было хорошо, но когда он его перестал принимать, то началась дикая депрессия и вроде ему даже дали инвалидность, или собирались дать, сейчас не вспомню.


Ну да. Поэтому остается изменить самому себя самого.

----------

Кеин (27.11.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Прозак не пробовал, но мне как-то рассказывал один товарищ, который его принимал, что всё было хорошо, но когда он его перестал принимать, то началась дикая депрессия и вроде ему даже дали инвалидность, или собирались дать, сейчас не вспомню.


Цену его видели? Да коноплю дешевле курить:-)

----------

Фил (26.11.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Цену его видели? Да коноплю дешевле курить:-)


Откуда такие знания о ценах?)))))))))

----------


## Raudex

> Мне кажется что айтишники почему-то начали обесцениваться.


так и есть, когда то в бытность жонглировал вакансиями, искал выпендривался так что б из дома пешком ходить, дело было в нулевые, а 3 года назад нашёл за 2 месяца плотного поиска одно место и то там где я уже раньше работал, и оттуда меня к тому же турнули

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (26.11.2015)

----------


## Raudex

> Прозак не пробовал, но мне как-то рассказывал один товарищ, который его принимал, что всё было хорошо, но когда он его перестал принимать, то началась дикая депрессия и вроде ему даже дали инвалидность, или собирались дать, сейчас не вспомню.


я пробовал) ничо ровным счётом не почувствовал, решил для ся что это плацебо

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (26.11.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Диагноз _депрессия_ может поставить только врач-специалист и назначить соответственное лечение.

Антидепрессанты, стимуляторы, алкоголь, конопля и т.п. - просто сжигают хорошие следы\отпечатки в уме, заложенные прошлыми умелыми действиями\словами\мыслями. Потом люди опустошёнными\обездоленными остаются, а под воздействием алкоголя\наркотиков и привязанности к ним, ещё и куча неприятностей накапливается.

имхо: лучше обогащать свою жизнь накапливая позитивные следы\отпечатки в уме, пользуясь различными методами той или иной традиции.

----------

Кеин (27.11.2015), Нико (26.11.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Откуда такие знания о ценах?)))))))))


Недавно сериал просмотрел "Семья Сопрано". Там главный герой "прозак" принимал. У меня тогда период тоже не очень был. Решил цену погуглить.
Как узнал...решил да ну нафиг и занялся хатха-йогой. В принципе она все теже антидепрессивные гормоны вырабатывает, просто процесс запуска более длителен нежели у хим.припаратов. Зато бесплатно:-)

О..или вы про коноплю?  Так после армии потреблял пару лет сей дурман. Не думаю что цены как-то особо изменились.
А вы знаете, что коноплей дышали ещё наши пра-пра-предки скифы. У Геродота вычитал. Он описывал обычаи племён живших на територии современной Украины и частично ю-з России. Короче, эти скифы забирались в кибитку типа. В подполье разжигали траву-мураву:-)  и дым наполнял хибарку. От этого они весело и долго гыыкали.
В таком состоянии можно не одну Ригведу написать.

----------

Алик (26.11.2015), Владимир Николаевич (26.11.2015), Кеин (27.11.2015), Нико (26.11.2015), Фил (26.11.2015)

----------


## ullu

Блин, как вы ухитрились за 19 страниц от Прибежища прийти к ценам на прозак ?  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (28.11.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Блин, как вы ухитрились за 19 страниц от Прибежища прийти к ценам на прозак ?


Вообще-то к скифам и конопле, мэм:-)

----------


## Фридегар

> Бездоказательное утверждение. Поскольку как минимум буддийская традиция ничего не говорит о таких процессах, нельзя исключать, что это просто чья-то выдумка.


Во-первых, Будда тоже "выдумал" свои 4 Истины. Сам сказал, что никто ему этого не говорил. В том виде, в каком он это сформулировал. 
Во-вторых, но разве можно что-то выдумать такое, что не было бы уже как нечто существующее? Человек _не может_ выдумать что-то такое, что не существовало бы ранее. Так или иначе. Может открыть, что называется открытием. Может комбинировать что-то из окружающего его материала. Человек не творец, увы. Только открывает, добавляет, продолжает и комбинирует то, что уже существует. Чтобы познать это и стать в будущем творцом.

Это к тому, как важен источник восприятия. К которому нужно стремиться, так как сам он, этот источник, не будет удовлетворять наши желания. Без усилий с нашей стороны.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Во-первых, Будда тоже "выдумал" свои 4 Истины. Сам сказал, что никто ему этого не говорил. В том виде, в каком он это сформулировал.


Будда Шакьямуни получал Учение Дхармы в прошлых рождениях от Будды Кашьяпы.




> Во-вторых, но разве можно что-то выдумать такое, что не было бы уже как нечто существующее? Человек _не может_ выдумать что-то такое, что не существовало бы ранее. Так или иначе. Может открыть, что называется открытием. Может комбинировать что-то из окружающего его материала. Человек не творец, увы. Только открывает, добавляет, продолжает и комбинирует то, что уже существует. Чтобы познать это и стать в будущем творцом.


Можно. Если в первый раз взять два уже существующих колеса, раму и педали и скомбинировать их, получится _никогда ранее не существовавший_ велосипед.

----------

Aion (28.11.2015), Кеин (27.11.2015), Фил (26.11.2015)

----------


## Фридегар

> Будда Шакьямуни получал Учение Дхармы в прошлых рождениях от Будды Кашьяпы.
> 
> 
> ... Можно. Если в первый раз взять два уже существующих колеса, раму и педали и скомбинировать их, получится _никогда ранее не существовавший_ велосипед.


Это доказывает, что какие-то процессы, как бы их ни назвать - но существуют. Об этом разговор, если я правильно держу нить этого разговора  :Smilie:  
Скажите что-то своё, направленное вверх, к этим процессам, чтобы продолжить. 

... Наше инстинктивное стремление удовлетворять тришну или жажду. Это называется, как все знают, "упадана". Но, даже в этом санскритском слове можно увидеть наше "упадать", "падать". То есть, если просто удовлетворять желания - это приводит к "упадению". Что потом?

----------


## Фил

> Можно. Если в первый раз взять два уже существующих колеса, раму и педали и скомбинировать их, получится _никогда ранее не существовавший_ велосипед.


Или второй вариант - считать что санскрит был дан Шивой.
Без Шивы в этом случае - никак.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.11.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (26.11.2015)

----------


## Йен

> Человек не творец, увы. Только открывает, добавляет, продолжает и комбинирует то, что уже существует. Чтобы познать это и стать в будущем творцом.


Каким еще творцом? Человек - это совокупность пяти кхандх )




> Это к тому, как важен источник восприятия. К которому нужно стремиться, так как сам он, этот источник, не будет удовлетворять наши желания. Без усилий с нашей стороны.


Восприятие непостоянно, оно возникает, если есть условия.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.11.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Это доказывает, что какие-то процессы, как бы их ни назвать - но существуют. Об этом разговор, если я правильно держу нить этого разговора  
> Скажите что-то своё, направленное вверх, к этим процессам, чтобы продолжить.


Что именно доказывает? Получение Буддой учений от предыдущего или возможность изобрести велосипед? Нет, не доказывают. Доказывают, что выдумать можно всё, почти всё, что угодно. А Дхарма не выдумана, в отличие от всяких эгрегоров.

----------


## Фридегар

> А Дхарма не выдумана, в отличие от всяких эгрегоров.


Вы ошибаетесь в противоположениях, на мой взгляд. Дхарма не противоположность эгрегора, это два разных понятия, выражающих разное. Противоположностью дхармы есть а-дхарма или не-дхарма (про это хорошо говорится в древней философии _ньяя_, одной из 6-ти основных видов индусской философии). А вот противоположностью понятия "эгрегор" есть такое понятие как "сангха". Если вас это еще интересует)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вы ошибаетесь в противоположениях, на мой взгляд. Дхарма не противоположность эгрегора, это два разных понятия, выражающих разное. Противоположностью дхармы есть а-дхарма или не-дхарма (про это хорошо говорится в древней философии _ньяя_, одной из 6-ти основных видов индусской философии). А вот противоположностью понятия "эгрегор" есть такое понятие как "сангха". Если вас это еще интересует)


Дхарма —это учение, которое передавал будда. Будда не передавал учения об эгрегорах. Следовательно, учение об эгрегорах —это не дхарма. А что является противоположностью понятия «эгрегор», вообще нерелевантно. Дхарма совершенна в начале, совершенна в середине и совершенна в конце, и не требует встраивания в неё всяких бредовых понятий.

----------

Aion (28.11.2015), Shus (28.11.2015), Владимир Николаевич (28.11.2015), Кеин (28.11.2015), Нико (28.11.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Слово egregor происходит от латинского лат. grex «стадо, толпа, в широком смысле — совокупность» при помощи приставки ex-, имеющей смысл выделения, отдаления. Таким образом, первоначальный смысл этого термина не слишком отличается от его современного понимания. https://ru.wiktionary.org/wiki/%D1%8...B3%D0%BE%D1%80

Можно просто выйти из выделенного стада\толпы\совокупности, без всяких экзотеризмов и аджначакропомазаний.

----------


## Фридегар

> Дхарма —это учение, которое передавал будда. Будда не передавал учения об эгрегорах. Следовательно, учение об эгрегорах —это не дхарма. А что является противоположностью понятия «эгрегор», вообще нерелевантно. Дхарма совершенна в начале, совершенна в середине и совершенна в конце, и не требует встраивания в неё всяких бредовых понятий.


Слово "дхарма" встречается и до Будды. В Ригведе, к примеру. Означает буквально то, что "поддерживает". Потому, учение - это конкретное применение этого слова. Вообще же, это любое действие любого живого существа, которое поддерживает жизнь вообще. Птица строит гнездо для своих птенцов - она исполняет дхарму. Кошка, наметившая себе в жертву эту птицу - исполняет уже а-дхарму, или не-дхарму, насколько я это понимаю. Что касается Учения, то конечно оно, приводя в порядок мышление и волю, принадлежит дхарме. А вот воинствующий атеизм это не-дхарма. Хотя борьбу с ханжеством или только внешним "учением" вероятно можно отнести к дхарме. 

Что касается "эгрегора", то это новое слово, прошлого или позапрошлого века. Как писал выше, означает _бессознательную_ совокупность людей и других существ в тонком мире. Которые объединены неким общим чувством или символом. В противоположность сознательной "сангхе" или братству. Там люди уже понимают это сотрудничество на плане мысли, то есть они сознательны.

----------


## Фридегар

> Слово egregor происходит от латинского лат. grex «стадо, толпа, в широком смысле — совокупность»


объединенная чем-то бессознательно. Приводил пример рок концерта выше. Где толпа синхронно "тянет козу". Самый очевидный пример. 
Но вот союз композиторов или писателей это тоже "эгрегор", потому что они видя свои внешние облики или лица не осознают свою связь на тонком плане. Хотя, она есть, на почве занятий музыкой или литературой. Другое дело "сангха" или по-европейски "ложа". Там люди, если они действительно посвященные, понимают. Они не бессознательны

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> объединенная чем-то бессознательно. Приводил пример рок концерта выше. Где толпа синхронно "тянет козу". Самый очевидный пример. 
> Но вот союз композиторов или писателей это тоже "эгрегор", потому что они видя свои внешние облики или лица не осознают свою связь на тонком плане. Хотя, она есть, на почве занятий музыкой или литературой. Другое дело "сангха" или по-европейски "ложа". Там люди, если они действительно посвященные, понимают. Они не бессознательны


С концертного зала можно выйти если не нравиться, без никаких ритуалов. Также и человек, если не верит в Всемогущего-Всемилосердного с единственной Нирманакаей, то никакое раскрещивание ненужно.

Сангха значит - собрание, община.

Ложе это у экзотериков.

----------


## Фридегар

Про дхарму и не-дхарму из "Ньяя Бхашьи":




> Тело тех, кто движим пороками, является инструментом убийства, воровства, запрещенного совокупления; речь — лжи, грубости, доносительства, [они произносят] бессвязное; [в их] мысли — зложелательство, желание чужой собственности, нечестивость. Такова отрицательная активность, [ведущая к накоплению] не-дхармы. 
> 
> А вот благая: когда тело является инструментом благотворительности, защиты, помощи; речь [служит] истине, благу, приятности, рецитации Вед; мысль — милосердию, воздержанию и вере. Эта [активность ведет к накоплению] дхармы. В данном случае словом активность обозначаются дхарма и не-дхарма

----------


## Фридегар

> Сангха значит - собрание, община


Не только, если вы не имеете в виду также и собрание мыслей и чувств. Что, вы думаете что Будда не был связан со своими учениками в мыслях?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> ]Что касается "эгрегора", то это новое слово, прошлого или позапрошлого века. [/U]Как писал выше, означает _бессознательную_ совокупность людей и других существ в тонком мире. Которые объединены неким общим чувством или символом.


Виктор Гюго это слово ввёл.

Потом другие подхватили, и чего только в значение не влаживали.




> ]. В противоположность сознательной "сангхе" или братству. Там люди уже понимают это сотрудничество на плане мысли, то есть они сознательны.


Снова Теософия.

----------


## Фридегар

> Виктор Гюго это слово ввёл.


я таких тонкостей не знаю. Мне главное смысл, снова-таки
Я понимаю, что вы боитесь сойти с пути, но это не повод прекращать путь, не правда ли?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Не только, если вы не имеете в виду также и собрание мыслей и чувств. Что, вы думаете что Будда не был связан со своими учениками в мыслях?


Сангха - община\собрание бхикшу\гелонгов, монахов по нашему.
АрьяСангха - все те, кто достиг реализации постижения Арья.

Насчёт связи в мыслях - не понял.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> я таких тонкостей не знаю. Мне главное смысл, снова-таки
> Я понимаю, что вы боитесь сойти с пути, но это не повод прекращать путь, не правда ли?


Есть Учение Будды, а есть другие Учения.

Одним местом на два стула не сядешь.

Это если Вы о Пути, а не о нахождении всяких новых слов, чтоб потом придумывать им ещё и смысл.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.11.2015)

----------


## Фридегар

> Сангха - община\собрание бхикшу\гелонгов, монахов по нашему.
> АрьяСангха - все те, кто достиг реализации постижения Арья.
> 
> Насчёт связи в мыслях - не понял.


Будда был связан со своими учениками в мыслях или нет? 
Слово "эгрегор" изначально я не писал тут. Просто спросил, что оно означает
Что касается теософии, то насколько я знаю, там это слово не использовалось

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Будда был связан со своими учениками в мыслях или нет?


Что значит - связан в мыслях?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Слово "дхарма" встречается и до Будды. В Ригведе, к примеру. Означает буквально то, что "поддерживает".


На данном форуме слово Дхарма применяется в значении «Буддадхарма», а слово «дхарма» —в том значении, которое оно имеет в Буддадхарме.




> Что касается "эгрегора", то это новое слово, прошлого или позапрошлого века. Как писал выше, означает _бессознательную_ совокупность людей и других существ в тонком мире. Которые объединены неким общим чувством или символом. В противоположность сознательной "сангхе" или братству. Там люди уже понимают это сотрудничество на плане мысли, то есть они сознательны.


Это хорошо, конечно, иметь специальные термины для совокупности детей бесплодной женщины. Но проблема в слове «объединены». То, что вы характеризуете людей общим символом не означает, что есть какой-то знак, который осуществляет объединяющее действие. Группа кишечных палочек (подходит под ваше определение «бессознательная совокупность существ») объединена общим символом кишечности. Но это не значит, что «в тонком мире» существует особый «кишечный эгрегор».

----------

Lion Miller (29.11.2015), Владимир Николаевич (29.11.2015)

----------


## Фридегар

Ну пусть, главное, чтобы вы были счастливы)
Своими собственными убеждениями

----------


## Фридегар

Вот, отчасти по теме последних разговоров. Вы говорите, что можете познавать только на основании какого-то определенного авторитета. Тут, в «Ньяя Бхашье» как раз говорится о познании двумя путями. На основе авторитета и через умозаключение. Для умозаключения нужно наблюдение и размышление. Говорится:



Атман – высшее достижимое единое бытие в индийской философии. Тут говорится, что существует в человеке всегда желание (тришна) что-то получить или же неприязнь к чему-то – то есть желание от чего-то избавиться. Это желание и неприязнь порождают усилие, действие – получить что-то или избавиться от чего-то. Усилие получить или избавиться даёт свои плоды. Эти плоды – удовольствие (сукха) от получения приятного или избавления от неприятного. И это страдание (дукха) от неполучения приятного или неизбавления от неприятного. И на основе этого можно познавать Атман, через его косвенные признаки. Или, как тут говорится, через выводные знаки

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вот, отчасти по теме последних разговоров. Вы говорите, что можете познавать только на основании какого-то определенного авторитета. Тут, в «Ньяя Бхашье» как раз говорится о познании двумя путями. На основе авторитета и через умозаключение. Для умозаключения нужно наблюдение и размышление. Говорится:
> 
> 
> 
> Атман – высшее достижимое единое бытие в индийской философии. Тут говорится, что существует в человеке всегда желание (тришна) что-то получить или же неприязнь к чему-то – то есть желание от чего-то избавиться. Это желание и неприязнь порождают усилие, действие – получить что-то или избавиться от чего-то. Усилие получить или избавиться даёт свои плоды. Эти плоды – удовольствие (сукха) от получения приятного или избавления от неприятного. И это страдание (дукха) от неполучения приятного или неизбавления от неприятного. И на основе этого можно познавать Атман, через его косвенные признаки. Или, как тут говорится, через выводные знаки


Вы не могли бы объяснить, как именно на основе желания или неприязни можно познавать высшее бытие? И каким образом на основе желания или неприязни обосновывается самосущность этого высшего бытия?

----------


## Фридегар

> Вы не могли бы объяснить, как именно на основе желания или неприязни можно познавать высшее бытие? И каким образом на основе желания или неприязни обосновывается самосущность этого высшего бытия?


Прежде всего, самосущность высшего бытия, это не значит, что оно окончательно и навсегда отделено от познающего человека. Тот, кто стал человеком тут, в этой локе, не всегда был таким и не всегда таким останется. Есть "падение" и есть освобождение или достижение мокши. _На самом деле_ он (вы или я) не есть такой, каким обычно принято думать о человеке. Это следствие майи и авидьи - то есть, следствие неправильного вывода и восприятия. Тем не менее, неправильный вывод и неправильное восприятие ведут через множества ступеней к правильному пониманию и видению. Если избрать этот путь "восхождения". Далее: в основе всякого восприятия будь то форма, чувство или состояние находится либо страдание либо удовольствие. То, что вызывает удовольствие в конечном итоге привлекает и вызывает желание получить это. То, что причиняет страдание - вызывает желание избавиться от этого. Но, вследствие майи и авидьи человек делает неправильные выводы относительно причин того и другого. Потому, существует восьмиричный путь и разные практические способы, как начать узнавать истинные причины страдания и радости. Потому не само желание или неприязнь, но причины их порождающие ведут к познанию высшего бытия.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вот, отчасти по теме последних разговоров. Вы говорите, что можете познавать только на основании какого-то определенного авторитета. Тут, в «Ньяя Бхашье» как раз говорится о познании двумя путями. На основе авторитета и через умозаключение. Для умозаключения нужно наблюдение и размышление. Говорится:
> 
> 
> 
> Атман – высшее достижимое единое бытие в индийской философии. Тут говорится, что существует в человеке всегда желание (тришна) что-то получить или же неприязнь к чему-то – то есть желание от чего-то избавиться. Это желание и неприязнь порождают усилие, действие – получить что-то или избавиться от чего-то. Усилие получить или избавиться даёт свои плоды. Эти плоды – удовольствие (сукха) от получения приятного или избавления от неприятного. И это страдание (дукха) от неполучения приятного или неизбавления от неприятного. И на основе этого можно познавать Атман, через его косвенные признаки. Или, как тут говорится, через выводные знаки


Желание, неприязнь, усилие, удовольствие, страдание и познание - выводные признаки авидьи.
Отсюда значит, что атман ньяянистов, это - авидья.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ложе это у экзотериков.


Не, оно-_ложе_ -- это у брачащихся, к примеру. : )
А вот она-_ложа_ -- это сусек в зрительном зале или отделение в масонской организации.

Эзотерики же практикуют закрытые/тайные знания. В отличии от экзотериков, имеющих дело с учениями внешними, открытыми для всех.
Оттого такие потаённые энергетич. структуры как эгрегоры -- это по части эзо... Хотя увязывают их -- с чем ни возьми коллективным. %)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (29.11.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Эзотерики же практикуют закрытые/тайные знания. В отличии от экзотериков, имеющих дело с учениями внешними, открытыми для всех.
> Оттого такие энергетич. структуры как эгрегоры -- это по части эзо... Хотя увязывают их -- с чем ни возьми коллективным. %)


Написал экзо- , так как если бы они были эзо-, то мы бы о них не знали и не могли бы купить их книги в магазине или скачать в интернете : )

----------


## Юй Кан

> Написал экзо- , так как если бы они были эзо-, то мы бы о них не знали и не могли бы купить их книги в магазине или скачать в интернете : )


Время такое... Книжку сыскать или добыть не так сложно, как лет десять-двадцать назад, когда тайные или просто запрещённые ранее тексты вывалились на прилавки и в Инет. 
Но от этого тайные знания не стали более открытыми или доступными. : ) Ведь знание -- это личный опыт, умение...
Так что тут -- как, скажем, с Ваджраяной: без упорных личных практик и контактов с искушённым наставником разве что эзотерических : ) слов нахватаешься.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (29.11.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Время такое... Книжку сыскать или добыть не так сложно, как лет десять-двадцать назад, когда тайные или просто запрещённые ранее тексты вывалились на прилавки и в Инет. 
> Но от этого тайные знания не стали более открытыми или доступными. : ) Ведь знание -- это личный опыт, умение...


Да.
...осознания, постижения, прозрения.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Прежде всего, самосущность высшего бытия, это не значит, что оно окончательно и навсегда отделено от познающего человека. Тот, кто стал человеком тут, в этой локе, не всегда был таким и не всегда таким останется. Есть "падение" и есть освобождение или достижение мокши. _На самом деле_ он (вы или я) не есть такой, каким обычно принято думать о человеке. Это следствие майи и авидьи - то есть, следствие неправильного вывода и восприятия. Тем не менее, неправильный вывод и неправильное восприятие ведут через множества ступеней к правильному пониманию и видению. Если избрать этот путь "восхождения". Далее: в основе всякого восприятия будь то форма, чувство или состояние находится либо страдание либо удовольствие. То, что вызывает удовольствие в конечном итоге привлекает и вызывает желание получить это. То, что причиняет страдание - вызывает желание избавиться от этого. Но, вследствие майи и авидьи человек делает неправильные выводы относительно причин того и другого. Потому, существует восьмиричный путь и разные практические способы, как начать узнавать истинные причины страдания и радости. Потому не само желание или неприязнь, но причины их порождающие ведут к познанию высшего бытия.


Ещё раз спрошу —как конкретно из желания и страдания познаётся высшее бытие. У меня есть опыт желаний и страданий, но я не обнаружил никакого высшего бытия. Истинные причины страдания и радости — это гнев, привязанность и неведение. К высшему бытию они никакого отношения не имеют.

----------

Жека (01.12.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Принятие прибежища - Тхеравада
> 
> Руководство к практике Прибежища - Гелук
> 
>  Прибежище - Кагью


Для блага вжс не хватает ссылок на прибежище в дзен(чань) и нингма. 
Эти я уже прочитал, спасибо. Может есть видеозаписи  самого ритуала, а не объяснений?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Может есть видеозаписи  самого ритуала, а не объяснений?


В Кагью особого ритуала, например как Вы здесь описали:http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post736967 - *нет*.

Учитель даёт Прибежище произнося строки текста, ученик повторяет их. В завершении Учителем проверяется понимание и даётся заверение о том, что Прибежище принято.


 (в Карма-кагью также принято отрезание  нескольких волос)

----------

Максим& (30.11.2015)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Доброго времени суток всем. У меня вполне конкретный вопрос. Если человек уже был крещен, но хочет стать буддистом, нужно ли проводить ритуал раскрещивания и проводят ли его буддисты перед принятием человеком прибежища? Вопрос актуальный, у меня спрашивают люди.
> 
> Мне говорили про эгрегоры и про то, что христианство своим ритуалом крещения, вводит человека в свой эгрегор и выйти из него нельзя, если не провести ритуал раскрещивания. На сколько полагают эти люди, у буддистов свой эгрегор и что бы перейти к нему, надо сначала порвать с христианским. Отсюда и вопрос. Мне лично тоже интересен ответ практиков буддистов на эту тему.


Похоже, что такой вопрос задают внешне-референтные люди, которым важен ритуал, внешнее подтверждение, мнение других. Я таких буддистов не видел почти. Буддисты, которых я вижу, - независимы и смелые. Если чего решают, то решают сами и никакие отвлеченные понятия им не мешают.

----------


## Фил

Ритуал всем важен. Мы живем в структуре ритуала. Подтверждение этому - шарли эбдо. Неужели у Вас не возникала хотя бы смутная мысль дать им пинища? А они только то и делают, что не соблюдают ритуал.

----------

Aion (01.12.2015)

----------


## Фридегар

> Ещё раз спрошу —как конкретно из желания и страдания познаётся высшее бытие. У меня есть опыт желаний и страданий, но я не обнаружил никакого высшего бытия. Истинные причины страдания и радости — это гнев, привязанность и неведение. К высшему бытию они никакого отношения не имеют.


уже ответил. Через умозаключение, как и сказано в цитате. Т.е. по косвенным признакам. Сразу не познаем. Придется по частям. В этом воплощении - одно, в следующем - другое. Когда накопим достаточно материала, можно будет и осознать всю серию воплощений в этом цикле. Начиная с окончания последней нирваны. Так что, нужно вооружиться терпением. 

... Еще важны периоды между воплощениями, это тоже познание. Всё вместе - жизнь в нашем мире и в тонких - всё это составляет совершенного человека, который формируется по частям. Когда эти части оформлены - только тогда происходит осознание всего этого целого. И человек становится достигшим или архатом, или буддой, или как как угодно это ни назвать. Становится сознательным во всех мирах.

... и это, ... не надо на меня наезжать такими серьёзными вопросами. Я не будда. Можно просто поговорить)

----------


## Фридегар

> У меня есть опыт желаний и страданий, но я не обнаружил никакого высшего бытия.


а что такое желания и страдания, если уж на то пошло? Попробуйте понять. Для этого надо, к примеру, отделить волю от желания. Это не одно и то же. Кстати, это уже практика

----------


## Фридегар

> Желание, неприязнь, усилие, удовольствие, страдание и познание - выводные признаки авидьи.
> Отсюда значит, что атман ньяянистов, это - авидья.


Смотря куда направлено познание всего: желания, неприязни ... . Если на своекорыстие - то да, это путь в окончательный тупик. Если к самоотречению - то это путь к освобождению. Пути в ад и в рай сначала очень похожи, когда по ним приходит время идти. Можно сказать, что сначала это один путь. Но потом, всё решает намерение

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Смотря куда направлено познание всего: желания, неприязни ... . Если на своекорыстие - то да, это путь в окончательный тупик. Если к самоотречению - то это путь к освобождению. Пути в ад и в рай сначала очень похожи, когда по ним приходит время идти. Можно сказать, что сначала это один путь. Но потом, всё решает намерение


Рай конечно хорошо, намного лучше чем ад. 
В человеческом мире тоже лучше  жить, когда как можно меньше проблем и как можно больше радостных моментов.
Но всё-таки, что рай, что ад - самсара.

В Учение Будды ведь есть ещё и о другом, о осознанном отказе от самсары на основе понимания страдательности и райов и адов.

----------

Жека (01.12.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Ритуал всем важен. Мы живем в структуре ритуала.


В традиционных обществах, безусловно. Но мы живём в условиях цивилизации, где, увы, господствует отчуждение и ритуал воспринимается как нечто внешнее и формальное...

----------


## Фил

> В традиционных обществах, безусловно. Но мы живём в условиях цивилизации, где, увы, господствует отчуждение и ритуал воспринимается как нечто внешнее и формальное...


по моему просто произошла замена традиционных ритуалов постмодернистскими. Например - ритуал "отпуск" (даже есть агентство для создания фейковых фотографий, чтобы соблюсти форму ритуала)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (01.12.2015), Кеин (01.12.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> уже ответил. Через умозаключение, как и сказано в цитате. Т.е. по косвенным признакам. Сразу не познаем. Придется по частям. В этом воплощении - одно, в следующем - другое. Когда накопим достаточно материала, можно будет и осознать всю серию воплощений в этом цикле. Начиная с окончания последней нирваны. Так что, нужно вооружиться терпением.


Через какое конкретно умозаключение? Из наличия желаний и страданий нельзя сделать умозаключение о наличии сверхбытия. Да, всё непостоянно и изменчиво, да, у желаний и страданий есть причина. А при чём здесь сверхбытие?




> Всё вместе - жизнь в нашем мире и в тонких - всё это составляет совершенного человека, который формируется по частям.


«Эти части» бесконечно оформляются и переоформляются с безначальных времён, а значит, совершенный человек никогда не будет составлен.




> Когда эти части оформлены - только тогда происходит осознание всего этого целого. И человек становится достигшим или архатом, или буддой, или как как угодно это ни назвать. Становится сознательным во всех мирах.


Если целое никогда не бывает завершено, как можно его всё осознать?




> ... и это, ... не надо на меня наезжать такими серьёзными вопросами. Я не будда. Можно просто поговорить)


Я и не наезжаю, а просто спрашиваю.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (01.12.2015), Фил (01.12.2015)

----------


## Кеин

> по моему просто произошла замена традиционных ритуалов постмодернистскими. Например - ритуал "отпуск" (даже есть агентство для создания фейковых фотографий, чтобы соблюсти форму ритуала)


А ещё есть культ бога с именем Пятница :-))))

----------

Фил (01.12.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Например - ритуал "отпуск" (даже есть агентство для создания фейковых фотографий, чтобы соблюсти форму ритуала)


Что за ритуал "отпуск"?

----------


## Нико

> Что за ритуал "отпуск"?


Это когда люди притворяются, что побывали в отпуске, например, на море, хотя на самом деле просто сидели дома))))).

----------

Максим& (01.12.2015), Фил (01.12.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А ещё есть культ бога с именем Пятница :-))))


Бахус ? :-)

----------


## Фил

> Что за ритуал "отпуск"?


Что надо обязательно куда-то поехать за пределы своего жилища.
Чтобы по возвращении ты смог ответить на вопрос "где ты провел отпуск" "я провел его там-то".

Так же например разные ритуалы потребления алкогольных напитков.
Вы будете выпадать из социума если эти ритуалы не будете соблюдать.
Если скажете, что в отпуск Вы никуда "куда-то" не ездили, а гуляли по улицам города.
Или если купите бутылку водки и будете пить ее самостоятельно, без собутыльников.
Или наоборот, не будете пить водку на поминках, например. "Вечная память" можно не петь на поминках, а вот рюмку водки обязательно надо, типа, выпить.
Разные ритуалы, в разных слоях общества может быть по разному.

Например, приходить на день рождения надо обязательно с подарком (Вы сможете пойти к кому нибудь на день рожденья без подарка? Обязательно надо купить хотя бы какую нибудь херню в специальном магазине (!) "Херня в подарок"  :Smilie: )

----------

Алик (01.12.2015), Владимир Николаевич (01.12.2015), Денис Евгеньев (01.12.2015), Максим& (01.12.2015), Нико (01.12.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (01.12.2015)

----------


## Алик

> Для блага вжс не хватает ссылок на прибежище в дзен(чань) и нингма. 
> Эти я уже прочитал, спасибо. Может есть видеозаписи  самого ритуала, а не объяснений?


Так в дзен нет никаких прибежищ, только обеты.

----------


## Максим&

> Так в дзен нет никаких прибежищ, только обеты.


В традиционном дзене нет прибежища? Ну хорошо, а как житель Кореи например начинает считать что он буддист, а не местный язычник или христианин? Наверно ж он что-то должен сказать, типа ...нет Пустоты кроме Пустоты, и Нагарджуна ее пророк. И наверно это должно произойти при учителе, или как у мусульман говорят,,,произнёс признание дома, и ты считаешся уже мусульманин?
Если нет прибежища, то обеты обставляются какой-то церемонией с участием священника или монаха, или просто сказал ...не буду пить сикера во век,...и все?
Вы лучше ссылки давайте на полную инфу, чтоб я не вытягивал у вас по крупицам вопросы:-)

----------


## Нико

> Так в дзен нет никаких прибежищ, только обеты.


Значит, дзенцы - не буддисты? :Wink:

----------


## Фридегар

> Из наличия желаний и страданий нельзя сделать умозаключение о наличии сверхбытия. Да, всё непостоянно и изменчиво, да, у желаний и страданий есть причина. А при чём здесь сверхбытие?


Сверхбытие, как вы это называете, формируется усилиями человека его достичь. Именно эти усилия и становятся сверхбытием после ряда всех воплощений. Сказал тут уже кому-то, что существует закон отношения между формой и устремлением. Формой в самом широком понимании, как она понимается в индийской философии. Любое наглядное выражение истины в виде образа - это тоже форма. Это назвали, кстати тут "бредом" или что-то в этом роде. Тем не менее, это просто закон справедливости. Любая истина всегда кому-то принадлежит. И закон требует, чтобы тот кто хочет её получить - заплатил за неё своими усилиями. Как в своё время заплатил за неё и нынешний правообладатель. Это если процесс сознательный. Если нет, природа просто берет своё. Как это видно на примере пищевых цепей. 




> «Эти части» бесконечно оформляются и переоформляются с безначальных времён, а значит, совершенный человек никогда не будет составлен.


Он будет составлен перед погружением в нирвану, если он, архат или будда, изберет это. Когда перед внутренним взором возникает весь ряд прожитых жизней. С того момента, когда этот архат или будда вышел из предыдущей нирваны. Нирвана и сансара чередуются в вечности. 




> Если целое никогда не бывает завершено, как можно его всё осознать?


Да, невозможно окончательно _осознать_, но можно периодически _осознавать_, когда для этого приходит время. Когда наступает этот отрезок кармы.

----------


## Фридегар

> В Учение Будды ведь есть ещё и о другом, о осознанном отказе от самсары на основе понимания страдательности и райов и адов.


"Ад" - состояние страдания, в какой бы форме или без-формы оно ни выражалось. Следствие своекорыстного удовольствия при причинении вреда другим живым существам. Кстати, "ад" означает "первый". То есть наиболее примитивная сфера, по всей видимости, где "искупается" вина и откуда начинается новое движение.  

"Рай" - противоположность "ада". Состояние радости и удовольствия. Следствие самоотречения и бескорыстия.  

С точки зрения природы, и то и другое - просто восстановление равновесия. 
Воздаяние за усилие или требование возместить ущерб.

----------


## Алик

> В традиционном дзене нет прибежища? Ну хорошо, а как житель Кореи например начинает считать что он буддист, а не местный язычник или христианин? Наверно ж он что-то должен сказать, типа ...нет Пустоты кроме Пустоты, и Нагарджуна ее пророк. И наверно это должно произойти при учителе, или как у мусульман говорят,,,произнёс признание дома, и ты считаешся уже мусульманин?
> Если нет прибежища, то обеты обставляются какой-то церемонией с участием священника или монаха, или просто сказал ...не буду пить сикера во век,...и все?
> Вы лучше ссылки давайте на полную инфу, чтоб я не вытягивал у вас по крупицам вопросы:-)


http://kwanumzen.ru/texts/various/five_precepts.html

----------


## Алик

> Значит, дзенцы - не буддисты?


Яблоко похоже на яблоню?)

----------


## Нико

> Яблоко похоже на яблоню?)


Я о том, что принятие обетов в дзен как раз и начинается с Прибежища в Трёх Драгоценностях))).

----------


## Максим&

> http://kwanumzen.ru/texts/various/five_precepts.html


Спасибо Алик. Пока я буду читать, дайти инфу ещё на это:
Школа Кван Ум-это традиционный корейский буддизм,или все же течение дзен вокруг аутентичности которого могут идти споры...например о дзен школы Кайсен шли споры, типа они там пикники устраивают с монахами, венчик пьют, цыгарки курят, селфи всякие. Вобщем спасают душу от страданий сансары как могут. Или вот как например кришнаиты, вроде все есть - прасад, хали-гали, но индуистами реально хрен они когда станут.

Второе, чтобы уверенно написать в профиле что ты дзенец, разве не нужно о чем-то с учителем, носителем традиции перетереть, исповедать там что-то, вобщем хоть что-то похожее на ритуал совершить, свечку зажечь или саке там выпить?

----------


## Максим&

> Яблоко похоже на яблоню?)


Яблоко то оно похоже, но иногда без должной культивации или наоборот скрещивания, становится либо дичкой, либо манго какое-то появляется:-)
Впрочем манго иногда вкуснее бывает нежели натурал.

----------

Нико (01.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Спасибо Алик. Пока я буду читать, дайти инфу ещё на это:
> Школа Кван Ум-это традиционный корейский буддизм,или все же течение дзен вокруг аутентичности которого могут идти споры...например о дзен школы Кайсен шли споры, типа они там пикники устраивают с монахами, венчик пьют, цыгарки курят, селфи всякие. Вобщем спасают душу от страданий сансары как могут. Или вот как например кришнаиты, вроде все есть - прасад, хали-гали, но индуистами реально хрен они когда станут.
> 
> Второе, чтобы уверенно написать в профиле что ты дзенец, разве не нужно о чем-то с учителем, носителем традиции перетереть, исповедать там что-то, вобщем хоть что-то похожее на ритуал совершить, свечку зажечь или саке там выпить?


Вот это из ссылки прикололо:

Принятие обетов означает, что вы официально становитесь буддистом. Это не означает, что вы отбрасываете какую-нибудь другую религию или этическую ориентацию. Вы по-прежнему можете быть иудаистом, христианином или неоязычником, или кем вам угодно. Но в дополнение к этому вы взяли на себя обет следовать пути Будды, что означает обет стать Буддой. Вы можете быть мусульманским Буддой, экофеминистическим Буддой или еврейским Буддой, или католическим Буддой. 

Своеобразная ссылочка. Максим, надеюсь, вы разделяете моё ЧЮ по этому поводу).

В более, гхм... классических... вариантах дзен всё же "делают это чють иначе", например,

http://zenways.org/zen-study/zen-precepts.html

А так.... Некоторое время назад на БФ бытовал такой мемчик: "всё что угодно можно назвать дзен". )

----------

Максим& (01.12.2015), Пема Ванчук (01.12.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Сверхбытие, как вы это называете, формируется усилиями человека его достичь. Именно эти усилия и становятся сверхбытием после ряда всех воплощений.


Каким образом временные и условные усилия могут сформировать постоянное и безусловное бытие, и тем более высшее бытие? Если высшее бытие появится в результате самсарных причин, то оно также будет непостоянным и условным.




> Тем не менее, это просто закон справедливости. Любая истина всегда кому-то принадлежит. И закон требует, чтобы тот кто хочет её получить - заплатил за неё своими усилиями.


Если бы такой закон существовал, за окончательную и безусловную истину пришлось бы заплатить бесконечными усилиями, то есть эту истину никто бы не получил.

Кроме того, может быть, я слишком буквально понимаю, но не могли бы Вы объяснить, что означает, будто любая истина всегда кому-то принадлежит? Что существует право собственности на истину, которое может быть отчуждено за плату в виде усилий? А кто при этом является получателем платежа?




> С того момента, когда этот архат или будда вышел из предыдущей нирваны. Нирвана и сансара чередуются в вечности.


Можно спросить, чем отличается Ваш «будда», который тратит огромные усилия, чтобы переродиться в «нирване», затем выйти из неё и так бесконечно перерождаться то в самсаре, то в «нирване», от обычного существа, которое просто перерождается в самсаре? По-моему вы принимаете за «нирвану» перерождение в арупа-локе или в дэва-локе  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (01.12.2015), Нико (01.12.2015)

----------


## Алик

> Спасибо Алик. Пока я буду читать, дайти инфу ещё на это:
> Школа Кван Ум-это традиционный корейский буддизм,или все же течение дзен вокруг аутентичности которого могут идти споры...например о дзен школы Кайсен шли споры, типа они там пикники устраивают с монахами, венчик пьют, цыгарки курят, селфи всякие. Вобщем спасают душу от страданий сансары как могут. Или вот как например кришнаиты, вроде все есть - прасад, хали-гали, но индуистами реально хрен они когда станут.
> 
> Второе, чтобы уверенно написать в профиле что ты дзенец, разве не нужно о чем-то с учителем, носителем традиции перетереть, исповедать там что-то, вобщем хоть что-то похожее на ритуал совершить, свечку зажечь или саке там выпить?


Школа Кван Ум - адаптация дзен-буддизма для Запада. Про Кайсена знаю еще меньше, чем Вы).
Про второе: http://kwanumzen.ru/texts/seung_sahn/233.html .

----------

Максим& (01.12.2015), Пема Ванчук (01.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Сообщение от Фридегар 
> С того момента, когда этот архат или будда вышел из предыдущей нирваны. Нирвана и сансара чередуются в вечности.


Самое забавное, что много лет тому назад мне абсолютно то же самое доказывал один поп, бывший буддист)))).  :Facepalm:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (01.12.2015)

----------


## Алик

> Дзэн и прибежище
> 
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=10487&
> 
> Сутра Помоста Шестого Патриарха
> 
> § 23. А сейчас, поскольку покаяние закончено, я дам вам внезнаковые предписания о трех убежищах".39
> 
> Великий наставник сказал: "Благомудрые друзья! Примите убежище в Просветленном, самом почитаемом из всех двуногих (в Будде)! Примите убежище в самом благородном и истинно правильном [Учении], освобождающем от страстей! Примите убежище в самой чистой [сангхе], наиболее почитаемой среди всех людей!


"Если вы не будете ни на что опираться в своей собственной природе, то вообще не будет места, на которое нужно опираться." Оттуда же цитата  ).

----------


## Нико

> "Если вы не будете ни на что опираться в своей собственной природе, то вообще не будет места, на которое нужно опираться." Оттуда же цитата  ).


Вы неправильно поняли сию цитату, имхо. Тезис о "безопорности" (в плане воззрения) есть не только в дзен. ))) А вот про "отсутствие прибежищ" больше не говорите, плизз.

----------


## Максим&

> Вот это из ссылки прикололо:
> 
> Принятие обетов означает, что вы официально становитесь буддистом. Это не означает, что вы отбрасываете какую-нибудь другую религию или этическую ориентацию. Вы по-прежнему можете быть иудаистом, христианином или неоязычником, или кем вам угодно. Но в дополнение к этому вы взяли на себя обет следовать пути Будды, что означает обет стать Буддой. Вы можете быть мусульманским Буддой, экофеминистическим Буддой или еврейским Буддой, или католическим Буддой. 
> 
> Своеобразная ссылочка. Максим, надеюсь, вы разделяете моё ЧЮ по этому поводу).
> 
> В более, гхм... классических... вариантах дзен всё же "делают это чють иначе", например,
> 
> http://zenways.org/zen-study/zen-precepts.html
> ...


А что, мне нравится. Зато могу при случае сказать авторитетно  Филу: Я дзенец, а ты кто такой...давай досвиданья:-)

----------


## Фридегар

> Самое забавное, что много лет тому назад мне абсолютно то же самое доказывал один поп, бывший буддист)))).


и он был прав, если говорил то же самое. С моей точки зрения.
Кстати, наиболее болезненная тема для попов. Про падших ангелов. 
Это значит, что? Что и Иисус когда-нибудь должен будет вернуться? 
Богохульство. Причина ненависти христианства ко всем остальным, кто верит в периодические циклы в природе

----------


## Нико

> и он был прав, если говорил то же самое. С моей точки зрения.
> Кстати, наиболее болезненная тема для попов. Про падших ангелов. 
> Это значит, что? Что и Иисус когда-нибудь должен будет вернуться? 
> Богохульство. Причина ненависти христианства ко всем остальным, кто верит в периодические циклы в природе


При чём тут мнение попов о нирване и Иисус Христос, а также падшие ангелы? Вы на буддийском форуме, на минуточку))).

----------


## Нико

> А что, мне нравится. Зато могу при случае сказать авторитетно  Филу: Я дзенец, а ты кто такой...давай досвиданья:-)


Фил на это тоже может сказать, что он дзенец....и будет прав... в данном контексте.

----------


## Фил

Я заберу у него посох!

----------

Максим& (01.12.2015), Нико (01.12.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Фил на это тоже может сказать, что он дзенец....и будет прав... в данном контексте.


Фил никогда себя не назовет ни дзенцем, ни гелугпинцем и т.п. Для него это слишком сужает религиозное пространство. Ему прикольно быть телемахом и судить обо всем с Пустоты птичьего полёта.

----------


## Фридегар

> Каким образом временные и условные усилия могут сформировать постоянное и безусловное бытие, и тем более высшее бытие? Если высшее бытие появится в результате самсарных причин, то оно также будет непостоянным и условным.


А каким образом наше временное и условное бытие было сформировано? Можно спросить. Если вы почитаете краткое изложение всех религий и философий, то увидите, что наш несовершенный мир с его несовершенными людьми был создан более совершенными существами. Будь-то Дхиан Коганы или Элохимы или кто бы то ни было из "небесного воинства". Потому, только периодичность. Циклы в вечности. 

Кто-то завершает этот цикл сансары накопив некоторое количество "заслуг". Осознав для своего цикла что такое Единое и Вечное. Это называется освобождением, как вы знаете. Какую-то продолжительность (в нирване времени нет) он находится в нирване. Когда заслуги заканчиваются - он вынужден снова нисходить в более низшие миры. Но важно понять, что для него это совсем не низшие миры. Потому, что там находятся уже Те, что идут _впереди_ него. Кто "спустились" в этот новый цикл ранее. Просто этот новый цикл вновь вынуждает развивать временные тела, привязанность к ним и, следовательно, страдание. Чтобы накопить опыт для следующей нирваны ... и так ad infinitum

----------


## Нико

> Фил никогда себя не назовет ни дзенцем, ни гелугпинцем и т.п. Для него это слишком сужает религиозное пространство. Ему прикольно быть телемахом и судить обо всем с Пустоты птичьего полёта.


Тогда вы с ним чем-то похожи, с вашими традициями "нет". ))))) Это дзен, детка! (с)

----------


## Максим&

> Я заберу у него посох!


У меня нет ничего. Пришёл пустым и уйду таковым!
Хотя нет, кое что у меня есть в кармане...дуля:-)

----------


## Нико

> А каким образом наше временное и условное бытие было сформировано? Можно спросить. Если вы почитаете краткое изложение всех религий и философий, то увидите, что наш несовершенный мир с его несовершенными людьми был создан более совершенными существами. Будь-то Дхиан Коганы или Элохимы или кто бы то ни было из "небесного воинства". Потому, только периодичность. Циклы в вечности. 
> 
> Кто-то завершает этот цикл сансары накопив некоторое количество "заслуг". Осознав для своего цикла что такое Единое и Вечное. Это называется освобождением, как вы знаете. Какую-то продолжительность (в нирване времени нет) он находится в нирване. Когда заслуги заканчиваются - он вынужден снова нисходить в более низшие миры. Но важно понять, что для него это совсем не низшие миры. Потому, что там находятся уже Те, что идут _впереди_ него. Кто "спустились" в этот новый цикл ранее. Просто этот новый цикл вновь вынуждает развивать временные тела, привязанность к ним и, следовательно, страдание. Чтобы накопить опыт для следующей нирваны ... и так ad infinitum


Какая офигенная белиберда!))))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (01.12.2015)

----------


## Фил

> У меня нет ничего. Пришёл пустым и уйду таковым!
> Хотя нет, кое что у меня есть в кармане...дуля:-)


Если у тебя есть посох - я дам тебе посох,
если у тебя нет посоха - я заберу у тебя посох.

----------

Максим& (01.12.2015), Нико (01.12.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Тогда вы с ним чем-то похожи, с вашими традициями "нет". ))))) Это дзен, детка! (с)


В яблочко! Это настоящий дзогчен! Отрицание всего, что может быть обусловлено. Откуда в Пустоте взяться тхераваде, ваджраяне или саентологии.
Только Шуньята, только Божественный Мрак!

----------


## Максим&

> Если у тебя есть посох - я дам тебе посох,
> если у тебя нет посоха - я заберу у тебя посох.


Аааааааа.....Я проиграл! Придётся мне покаяться и принять этот дзен.

----------

Фил (01.12.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Фил никогда себя не назовет ни дзенцем, ни гелугпинцем и т.п. Для него это слишком сужает религиозное пространство. Ему прикольно быть телемахом и судить обо всем с Пустоты птичьего полёта.


Да, особенно если учесть, что про телема я узнал только вчера отвечая на тест, и самое знакомое там для меня было имя Алистера Кроули, который опять таки знаком мне по песне Оззи "Mr Crowley", а также что Джимми Пейдж что-то там мутил с его недвижимостью.  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> В яблочко! Это настоящий дзогчен! Отрицание всего, что может быть обусловлено. Откуда в Пустоте взяться тхераваде, ваджраяне или саентологии.
> Только Шуньята, только Божественный Мрак!


Я вам щас поотрицаю всё обусловленное. Дзогчен по одному месту нехилый будет).

----------


## Фил

> Фил никогда себя не назовет ни дзенцем, ни гелугпинцем и т.п. Для него это слишком сужает религиозное пространство. Ему прикольно быть телемахом и судить обо всем с Пустоты птичьего полёта.


Да, особенно если учесть, что про телема я узнал только вчера отвечая на тест, и самое знакомое там для меня было имя Алистера Кроули, который опять таки знаком мне по песне Оззи "Mr Crowley", а также что Джимми Пейдж что-то там мутил с его недвижимостью.  :Smilie:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А каким образом наше временное и условное бытие было сформировано? Можно спросить. Если вы почитаете краткое изложение всех религий и философий, то увидите, что наш несовершенный мир с его несовершенными людьми был создан более совершенными существами. Будь-то Дхиан Коганы или Элохимы или кто бы то ни было из "небесного воинства". Потому, только периодичность. Циклы в вечности.


Будда не давал ответа на этот вопрос, но поскольку никакие более совершенные существа никак не проявляют себя как создатели нашего мира, идея о том, что он был создан таким образом, бессмысленна. Кроме того, из создания мира какими угодно существами никак не следует ни периодичность, ни наличие какой бы то ни было вечности.




> Кто-то завершает этот цикл сансары накопив некоторое количество "заслуг". Осознав для своего цикла что такое Единое и Вечное. Это называется освобождением, как вы знаете. Какую-то продолжительность (в нирване времени нет) он находится в нирване. Когда заслуги заканчиваются - он вынужден снова нисходить в более низшие миры. Но важно понять, что для него это совсем не низшие миры. Потому, что там находятся уже Те, что идут _впереди_ него. Кто "спустились" в этот новый цикл ранее. Просто этот новый цикл вновь вынуждает развивать временные тела, привязанность к ним и, следовательно, страдание. Чтобы накопить опыт для следующей нирваны ... и так ad infinitum


Согласно Буддадхарме то, что Вы описываете, называется перерождением в арупа-локе и не является освобождением.

----------

Кеин (02.12.2015), Нико (01.12.2015)

----------


## Фридегар

> Сообщение от Фридегар
> 
> 
> Тем не менее, это просто закон справедливости. Любая истина всегда кому-то принадлежит. И закон требует, чтобы тот кто хочет её получить - заплатил за неё своими усилиями. Как в своё время заплатил за неё и нынешний правообладатель. Это если процесс сознательный. Если нет, природа просто берет своё. Как это видно на примере пищевых цепей. 
> 
> 
> Если бы такой закон существовал, за окончательную и безусловную истину пришлось бы заплатить бесконечными усилиями, то есть эту истину никто бы не получил.


Вы же сами говорите выше про бесконечность. Что окончательной истины не существует. И это так. Для каждого цикла - своя окончательная истина. Потому, что существуют миры причин и следствий. Или сферы активности и пассивности (правритти и нивритти) или 14 Брахмалок. В этих Брахмалоках миры активного усилия чередуются с мирами пассивного пребывания. Поэтому стремящийся в одном из "активных" миров к постижению истины совершает усилия. Сначала совсем бессознательно. К примеру, в нашем мире - в школе и потом в профессии. Каждый день. При этом совсем не думая и не зная зачем, для какой окончательной цели он делает эти усилия. Но у него есть множество целей промежуточных. Потом, приближаясь к развилке путей, перевоплощающийся человек начинает осознавать зачатки духовности. И должен избрать путь. "Левой" или "правой руки". Путь колдуна или будущего будды. Тогда множество мелких целей и их достижений складываются в какую-то единую более весомую цель. И человек идет. Либо к нирване через препятствия, через то, что "всё есть страдание". И достигает счастья и радости. Или наоборот   




> Кроме того, может быть, я слишком буквально понимаю, но не могли бы Вы объяснить, что означает, будто любая истина всегда кому-то принадлежит? Что существует право собственности на истину, которое может быть отчуждено за плату в виде усилий? А кто при этом является получателем платежа?


Вы наверное знаете, что истинный Учитель никогда не возьмет денег. Или, вернее, деньгами. А чем?

----------


## Фридегар

> Какая офигенная белиберда!))))


нужно больше читать, а не писать)

----------


## Фридегар

> Будда не давал ответа на этот вопрос, но поскольку никакие более совершенные существа никак не проявляют себя как создатели нашего мира, идея о том, что он был создан таким образом, бессмысленна.


в буддизме есть традиция (если не ошибаюсь в выражении её), что Будда после ухода с нашего физического плана воплощался частично в своих преемниках. Так же и с людьми. Все мы кем-то "сотворены". Но не в христианском смысле этого слова. Но в смысле нашего отношения к окружающему. Оценке, так сказать, мира. Читайте Шопенгауэра. Он, повторяя древнюю мудрость говорит, что "всё есть моё представление о мире". И это так. Не существует понимания мира без представлений о нем. Без тех знаний, которыми мы оцениваем каждую вещь, процесс или событие. Эти знания нам даны. Теми, кто выше и кто идет впереди.

----------


## Йен

> нужно больше читать


Нужно больше читать свой ум )

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вы же сами говорите выше про бесконечность. Что окончательной истины не существует.


Это не я говорю, а из вашего учения логично следует, что вы и подтвердили. В вашем учении окончательной истины действительно нет, потому что с помощью вашего учения её не достичь. А в буддийском учении она есть и достижима буддийскими методами.




> Вы наверное знаете, что истинный Учитель никогда не возьмет денег. Или, вернее, деньгами. А чем?


Настоящий учитель не берёт ничем, либо берёт тем, чем требуется для вашего освобождения. А истина не является товаром.

----------

Кеин (02.12.2015)

----------


## Фридегар

> Нужно больше читать свой ум )


а-ну гэть) С парадного входа заходи, не надо с улицы кричать

----------


## Фридегар

> Это не я говорю, а из вашего учения логично следует, что вы и подтвердили. В вашем учении окончательной истины действительно нет, потому что с помощью вашего учения её не достичь. А в буддийском учении она есть и достижима буддийскими методами.


Почитайте выше. Много слов написал выше, чтобы объяснить про циклы и т.д.




> Настоящий учитель не берёт ничем, либо берёт тем, чем требуется для вашего освобождения. А истина не является товаром.


Настоящий учитель тот, кто познал на практике все те истины, которые он может передать. Потому, что истина не в словах, но в волевых действиях. Слова - только отражение воли. Потому, познавая эти истины он подвергался испытаниям которым подвергали и его - его учителя. Потому, прежде чем он передаст эти знания ученику, он подвергает и его таким же испытаниям. Такова традиция. Или закон. У нас, в нашем мире деньги за труд, у них - усилия напрямую. Минуя деньги. За конкретное - конкретное. Можно так это сказать.

----------


## Aion

> Это когда люди притворяются, что побывали в отпуске, например, на море, хотя на самом деле просто сидели дома))))).


А что в этом ритуального? Обычное враньё.

----------


## Нико

> А что в этом ритуального? Обычное враньё.


Ну да, в принципе, только некоторые любят превращать враньё обычное в ритуалы. Наверное, чтобы слишком стыдно не было. )))

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Почитайте выше. Много слов написал выше, чтобы объяснить про циклы и т.д.


Я внимательно прочитал и сделал вывод о том, что в вашем учении нет окончательной истины. Ваши слова «И это так» подтверждают это. Ваши объяснения про циклы ничего не говорят о возможности освобождения от этих циклов, а лишь про возможность временно достичь арупалоки, которую вы называете «нирваной», а потом всё по новой. В буддизме это не освобождение, а продолжение бессмысленного круговращения в самсаре.




> Настоящий учитель тот, кто познал на практике все те истины, которые он может передать. Потому, что истина не в словах, но в волевых действиях. Слова - только отражение воли. Потому, познавая эти истины он подвергался испытаниям которым подвергали и его - его учителя. Потому, прежде чем он передаст эти знания ученику, он подвергает и его таким же испытаниям. Такова традиция. Или закон. У нас, в нашем мире деньги за труд, у них - усилия напрямую. Минуя деньги. За конкретное - конкретное. Можно так это сказать.


Настоящий учитель — это будда, то есть тот, кто учит пути достижения полного и совершенного просветления. Волевым действием можно выдумать любые другие пути и учить им других, подвергая их каким угодно испытаниям на основании каких угодно традиций или законов, но они в результате лишь на многие кальпы застрянут в самсаре.

----------

Кеин (02.12.2015), Нико (01.12.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Что надо обязательно куда-то поехать за пределы своего жилища.
> Чтобы по возвращении ты смог ответить на вопрос "где ты провел отпуск" "я провел его там-то".


И в этом нет ничего ритуального, по-моему. Некий социальный стандарт и всё.

----------

Юй Кан (02.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> И в этом нет ничего ритуального, по-моему. Некий социальный стандарт и всё.


Дурость полная, вот что это.

----------


## Фил

> И в этом нет ничего ритуального, по-моему. Некий социальный стандарт и всё.


А что есть социальный стандарт, как не ритуал?

----------


## Йен

А ТС уже раскрестился или так и продолжает таскать тяжелый крест? )

----------


## Нико

> А ТС уже раскрестился или так и продолжает таскать тяжелый крест? )


Судя по зловещему молчанию ТС.... уже фсё))).

----------


## Aion

> А что есть социальный стандарт, как не ритуал?


Для этого нужно ответить на вопрос: а что есть ритуал? Вообще.

----------

Юй Кан (02.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Для этого нужно ответить на вопрос: а что есть ритуал? Вообще.


Это как дзен примерно. Ритуал можно сделать даже из мытья попы. Как и дзен. )

----------


## Aion

> Это как дзен примерно. Ритуал можно сделать даже из мытья попы. Как и дзен. )


Странное у вас представление о ритуале. Не буду уточнять, является ли для вас мытьё попы тем же, что и принятие Прибежища, например... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Фил

> Для этого нужно ответить на вопрос: а что есть ритуал? Вообще.


Ритуал, я так понимаю, определенная повторяемая последовательность действий без которой можно обойтись, но нельзя  :Smilie: 
В отпуск - на море.
ДР - подарок.

Например, вежливость - это тоже ритуал.
В какие-то моменты приходится поддерживать не нужный обоим собеседникам "вежливый разговор ни о чем", мучительный для обоих, исключительно чтобы соблюсти этот светский ритуал.

----------


## Нико

> Странное у вас представление о ритуале. Не буду уточнять, является ли для вас мытьё попы тем же, что и принятие Прибежища, например...


А почему нет? Практикой Ваджрасаттвы может являться, а там и Прибежище))).

----------


## Aion

> А почему нет?


И каким это образом мытьё попы трансформирует сознание?  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

> Ритуал, я так понимаю, определенная повторяемая последовательность действий без которой можно обойтись, но нельзя


Не любая, а неутилитарная, посредством которой осуществляется личностная трансформация.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> И каким это образом мытьё попы трансформирует сознание?


Посредством медитации «смываю какашки — устраняю клеши»  :Smilie:

----------

Максим& (01.12.2015), Нико (01.12.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Посредством медитации «смываю какашки — устраняю клеши»


Пробовали, помогает устранять?

----------


## Нико

> Пробовали, помогает устранять?


Да!

----------


## Aion

> Да!


А лунг нужен?  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> А лунг нужен?


На Прибежище и Ваджрасаттву нужен. ) На попу - нет. )

----------


## Aion

> На попу - нет. )


Ну а как же без лунга-то клеши устраняются? Чота подозрительно...

----------


## Нико

> Ну а как же без лунга-то клеши устраняются? Чота подозрительно...


А лунг главное применить правильно.)

----------


## Aion

> А лунг главное применить правильно.)


Какой лунг? Вы ж утверждаете, что на мытьё не нужен.  :Wink:

----------


## Нико

> Какой лунг? Вы ж утверждаете, что на мытьё не нужен.


Не, .... Вы не троллите тут часом? Не знаете про эту практику, что ли?

----------


## Aion

> Не, .... Вы не троллите тут часом? Не знаете про эту практику, что ли?


Не, не троллю. В Ламриме Цонкапы сказано: *Водою Будды не смывают скверны, страдания существ рукой не унимают...* Так что ни фига мытьё попы не устраняет. Сказки это.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Нико

> Не, не троллю. В Ламриме Цонкапы сказано: *Водою Будды не смывают скверны, страдания существ рукой не унимают...* Так что ни фига мытьё попы не устраняет. Сказки это.


Странная логика. Будда-то этого не сделает, но вы сами сделать способны через ритуал? Опять же, у индусов это чють ли не ритуал.... Но лучше не развивать эту тему))).

----------


## Aion

> Странная логика. Будда-то этого не сделает, но вы сами сделать способны через ритуал?


Сам был бы способен, Прибежище бы не принимал.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Опять же, сам - самость... Но лучше не развивать эту тему))).

----------


## Нико

> Сам был бы способен, Прибежище бы не принимал.  Опять же, сам - самость... Но лучше не развивать эту тему))).


Отличная провокация! Вы можете писать или говорить о себе, не употребляя слово "я"?)

----------


## Aion

> Вы можете писать или говорить о себе, не употребляя слово "я"?)


Могу употреблять слово "эго", но это коряво звучит в обычном разговоре.  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Могу употреблять слово "эго", но это коряво звучит в обычном разговоре.


А я вам о чем и толкую.... Для простоты всегда употребляем "я"....))))

----------


## Aion

> А я вам о чем и толкую.... Для простоты всегда употребляем "я"....))))


Не, ну я эго с самостью-то не отождествляю, это моветон.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Алик

> Вы неправильно поняли сию цитату, имхо. Тезис о "безопорности" (в плане воззрения) есть не только в дзен. ))) А вот про "отсутствие прибежищ" больше не говорите, плизз.


Ну ладно, мне не верите). Может ответ ученика ДМ Сунг Сана монаха дзен с 20-летним стажем Мьонг Гонг Сунима Вас убедит  : 
"Здравствуйте. Существует ли в Дзен ритуал принятия Прибежища, и имеются ли посвящения в практику (по типу тибетского буддизма)без которых она будет малоэффективной ?
— Нет. В Дзен, как и вообще в Буддизме Махаяны, есть обеты, но никаких прибежищ." http://zendao.ru/Contacts

----------


## Нико

> Ну ладно, мне не верите). Может ответ ученика ДМ Сунг Сана монаха дзен с 20-летним стажем Мьонг Гонг Сунима Вас убедит  : 
> "Здравствуйте. Существует ли в Дзен ритуал принятия Прибежища, и имеются ли посвящения в практику (по типу тибетского буддизма)без которых она будет малоэффективной ?
> — Нет. В Дзен, как и вообще в Буддизме Махаяны, есть обеты, но никаких прибежищ." http://zendao.ru/Contacts


Извините, я не поверю в подлинность этих слов. "Как и вообще в буддизме Махаяны... нет прибежищ". Вас развели, понимаете?

----------


## Нико

> Не, ну я эго с самостью-то не отождествляю, это моветон.


Ну хоть говорите "я", (что вы и делаете, впрочем), подразумевая под этим несамосущее "я". Тоже, проблема!)))

----------


## Алик

> Извините, я не поверю в подлинность этих слов. "Как и вообще в буддизме Махаяны... нет прибежищ". Вас развели, понимаете?


Конечно развели  :Smilie: .

----------


## Aion

> Тоже, проблема!)))


Ага, ещё какая.  :Kiss:  Возвращаясь к теме обсуждения, "свои" 5 коп. внесу: 



> Принцип христианского соединения противоположностей есть поклонение Богу; в буддизме — поклонение самому себе, своей самости (саморазвитие); у Гете и Шпиттелера мы видим, что разрешающий принцип определяется как поклонение душе, символически выраженное в поклонении женщине. В этом заключается, с одной стороны, современный, индивидуалистический принцип, с другой же — примитивный, полидемонистический принцип, указывающий не только каждому племени, но и каждому роду, каждой семье и даже каждому индивиду его собственное религиозное начало.
> 
> *К.Г.Юнг 
> Психологические типы
> *

----------


## Нико

> Ага, ещё какая.  Возвращаясь к теме обсуждения, "свои" 5 коп. внесу:


Интересно, а уважаемый К. Г. Юнг про себя говорил "я", или как-то иначе выражался?

----------


## Aion

> Интересно, а уважаемый К. Г. Юнг про себя говорил "я", или как-то иначе выражался?


Уважаемый К. Г. Юнг разделял эго и самость.

----------


## Нико

> Уважаемый К. Г. Юнг разделял эго и самость.


А чем отличаются "эго" и "самость", с его т. зр.?

----------


## Aion

> А чем отличаются "эго" и "самость", с его т. зр.?


Если по-простому, эго - центр сознания, самость - центр психики.

----------


## Нико

> Если по-простому, эго - центр сознания, самость - центр психики.


Разницы не видно!!!)

----------


## Aion

> Разницы не видно!!!)


Но сны-то снятся.  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Но сны-то снятся.


Это не аргумент. )))

----------


## Aion

> Это не аргумент. )))


Это намёк.

----------


## Нико

> Это намёк.


На сны?)

----------


## Aion

> На сны?)


На причину. Помните, у Нагарджуны в самом начале Муламадхьямакакарики говорится о том, что не бывает ничего беспричинного?  :Wink:

----------


## Нико

> На причину. Помните, у Нагарджуны в самом начале Муламадхьямакакарики говорится о том, что не бывает ничего беспричинного?


Это-то мог и написать всердцах. ) А вот у вас всё не добьюсь ответа: отчего снятся вещие сны, не связанные с предыдущими концепциями?

----------


## Aion

> А вот у вас всё не добьюсь ответа: отчего снятся вещие сны, не связанные с предыдущими концепциями?


Да ответил уже. Но вы не хотите кое-что  принять.

----------


## Максим&

> Извините, я не поверю в подлинность этих слов. "Как и вообще в буддизме Махаяны... нет прибежищ". Вас развели, понимаете?


Да, что то современные дзен-мастера намутили:-) 
Вот нашёл Наставления, дарованные во время посвящения тройного Прибежища и пяти основных заповедей буддизма.
(Макао, театр "Мир" 1 августа 1947 года). 
Махагуру Сюй Юнь ( а это вам не это).
dzen-portal.info/content/dharma/suiun/nastavlenia.html

----------

Кеин (02.12.2015), Нико (01.12.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (02.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Да ответил уже. Но вы не хотите кое-что  принять.


Что именно?)

----------


## Aion

> Что именно?)


Разницу между сознанием и психикой)

----------


## Нико

> Разницу между сознанием и психикой)


Так  я и спрашиваю постоянно, в чём она, а вы всё загадочно молчите).

----------


## Aion

> Так  я и спрашиваю постоянно, в чём она, а вы всё загадочно молчите).


В бессознательном!
Психика=сознание+бессознательное.

----------


## Нико

> В бессознательном!
> Психика=сознание+бессознательное.


Мы уже много лет не соглашаемся по поводу "бессознательного". А так всё супер!)))

----------

Aion (01.12.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Это-то мог и написать всердцах. ) А вот у вас всё не добьюсь ответа: отчего снятся вещие сны, не связанные с предыдущими концепциями?


Это память о будущем. Аналогичное происходит в дежа-вю. Не исключено, что восприятие времени как стрелы прошлое-настоящее-будущее лишь психологично.

----------


## Алик

> Да, что то современные дзен-мастера намутили:-) 
> Вот нашёл Наставления, дарованные во время посвящения тройного Прибежища и пяти основных заповедей буддизма.
> (Макао, театр "Мир" 1 августа 1947 года). 
> Махагуру Сюй Юнь ( а это вам не это).
> dzen-portal.info/content/dharma/suiun/nastavlenia.html


А Вы 3-й параграф внимательно прочитали? 
"Шестой Патриарх говорит: "Если не найти прибежище в своей природе (Будды), то не будет у нас другого прибежища". Найти прибежище имеет значение "вернуться к первоначальному" ". А первоначальное изначально пусто ).

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.12.2015), Максим& (02.12.2015), Монферран (01.12.2015)

----------


## Монферран

> А Вы 3-й параграф внимательно прочитали? 
> "Шестой Патриарх говорит: "Если не найти прибежище в своей природе (Будды), то не будет у нас другого прибежища". Найти прибежище имеет значение "вернуться к первоначальному" ". А первоначальное изначально пусто ).



Итак, все эти их прибежища надо отправить вслед за чистым умом? 




> Катц! Бросьте ясный ум в канаву!

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> "Ад" - состояние страдания, в какой бы форме или без-формы оно ни выражалось. Следствие своекорыстного удовольствия при причинении вреда другим живым существам. Кстати, "ад" означает "первый". То есть наиболее примитивная сфера, по всей видимости, где "искупается" вина и откуда начинается новое движение.  
> 
> "Рай" - противоположность "ада". Состояние радости и удовольствия. Следствие самоотречения и бескорыстия.  
> 
> С точки зрения природы, и то и другое - просто восстановление равновесия. 
> Воздаяние за усилие или требование возместить ущерб.


Ад - от ст.слав. адъ, далее из др.-греч. ᾅδης «преисподняя, подземное царство», далее, предположительно, из архаич. *άϝιδας «невидимый»

С точки зрения Учения Будды, слово "ад", используется для обозначения посмертного состояния крайней паранойи и ужаснейшей боли. Причина этих переживаний - гнев\злость. Кто там, и в чем "искупается" - не понял. 

Точки зрения природы, к сожалению не знаю, пытался найти эту даму и выяснить - не нашёл. 

Но вот даже общаясь с Вами, не могу понять. Толи Вы пытаетесь открыть кому-то некие одному Вам известные истины? Толи пытаетесь сами себе доказать, что они истинны ?

Чисто в практическом плане - Зачем???

----------


## Максим&

> А Вы 3-й параграф внимательно прочитали? 
> "Шестой Патриарх говорит: "Если не найти прибежище в своей природе (Будды), то не будет у нас другого прибежища". Найти прибежище имеет значение "вернуться к первоначальному" ". А первоначальное изначально пусто ).


Не, ну если вы уже достигли уровня Шестого патриарха, то конечно...можно даже и не медитировать, смысл какой, мы ж Будды.

Вот в общине корейского буддизма Дальмаса, тоже почитают Три Драгоценности каждое утро и вечер. И поклоны не себе делают, а в покаянии перед Буддами.
www.dalma.ru/practice/ceremony/pocht3.html
Имхо конечно, но Кван Ум и Кайсен, являясь современными школами направленными в основном на западного человека, как то слишком все упростили. То есть вроде и дзенский дух есть, и в то же время все проще и современней, как в том же корейском протестантском христианстве. Вот у вас даже глава школы женщина, что для западного  протестантства вполне норм, но не для патриархальных обществ востока.
Я не говорю что это хорошо или плохо. Просто не для меня. Я страшный традиционалист и антифеминист:-)  
Щас прийдет Владимир Николаевич и скажет, что ваххабит это я.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.12.2015), Пема Ванчук (02.12.2015)

----------


## Алик

> Не, ну если вы уже достигли уровня Шестого патриарха, то конечно...можно даже и не медитировать, смысл какой, мы ж Будды.
> 
> Вот в общине корейского буддизма Дальмаса, тоже почитают Три Драгоценности каждое утро и вечер. И поклоны не себе делают, а в покаянии перед Буддами.
> www.dalma.ru/practice/ceremony/pocht3.html
> Имхо конечно, но Кван Ум и Кайсен, являясь современными школами направленными в основном на западного человека, как то слишком все упростили. То есть вроде и дзенский дух есть, и в то же время все проще и современней, как в том же корейском протестантском христианстве. Вот у вас даже глава школы женщина, что для западного  протестантства вполне норм, но не для патриархальных обществ востока.
> Я не говорю что это хорошо или плохо. Просто не для меня. Я страшный традиционалист и антифеминист:-)  
> Щас прийдет Владимир Николаевич и скажет, что ваххабит это я.


ДМ Сунг Сан учил : Just do it. Don’t check. Когда кланяешься - просто кланяйся . Вы привели шикарную ссылку http://dzen-portal.info/content/dhar...stavlenia.html , там всё есть  ).

----------

Максим& (02.12.2015), Монферран (02.12.2015)

----------


## Алик

> Итак, все эти их прибежища надо отправить вслед за чистым умом?


А зачем Вы их делите? )

----------

Монферран (02.12.2015)

----------


## Монферран

> А зачем Вы их делите? )


Ай диднт чек ит со найсли. )

----------

Алик (02.12.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Школа Кван Ум - адаптация дзен-буддизма для Запада.


Заинтересовало пару вопросов:

 В "классическом" Чоге принимают Прибежище в Трёх Драгоценностях ?

Практикуются ли у Вас методы Чистой Земли, если да, то какие ?

----------


## Максим&

Просмотрел сайт "Дальмаса". Они пишут что тоже орден Чоге. И у них патриарх школы вот этот:
http:// www.dalma.ru/teachers/sonchol.html
В "родословной" Кван Ум, которые тоже называют себя Чоге, его не нашёл. Я не совсем в этом разбираюсь. Кто спец. -поясните.

----------


## Алик

> Просмотрел сайт "Дальмаса". Они пишут что тоже орден Чоге. И у них патриарх школы вот этот:
> http:// www.dalma.ru/teachers/sonchol.html
> В "родословной" Кван Ум, которые тоже называют себя Чоге, его не нашёл. Я не совсем в этом разбираюсь. Кто спец. -поясните.


Если есть интерес - http://1.kwanum.z8.ru/288.html

----------

Монферран (02.12.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А Вы 3-й параграф внимательно прочитали? 
> "Шестой Патриарх говорит: "Если не найти прибежище в своей природе (Будды), то не будет у нас другого прибежища". Найти прибежище имеет значение "вернуться к первоначальному" ". А первоначальное изначально пусто ).


Абсолютное Прибежище есть наш собственный Ум. Это единственная "вещь", на которую можно положиться. Ум описывается как пустотный, но одновременно ясный(с)
http://www.buddhism.ru/buddiyskoe-pribezhishhe/
 :Wink:

----------

Алик (02.12.2015), Ню ра (03.12.2015)

----------


## Алик

> Заинтересовало пару вопросов:
> 
>  В "классическом" Чоге принимают Прибежище в Трёх Драгоценностях ?
> 
> Практикуются ли у Вас методы Чистой Земли, если да, то какие ?


Да, в корейском буддизме принимают прибежище в Трёх драгоценностях http://dalma.ru/practice/index.html

Про методы Чистой земли не в курсе , хотя "все дороги ведут в Рим" ).

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.12.2015), Монферран (02.12.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Если есть интерес - http://1.kwanum.z8.ru/288.html


Варварскими языками не владею:-)

----------


## Нико

Странно дзенцу быть не в курсе про методы Чистой земли, где вся опора - на Будда Амитабху, т.е. Прибежище.)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Да, в корейском буддизме принимают прибежище в Трёх драгоценностях http://dalma.ru/practice/index.html
> 
> Про методы Чистой земли не в курсе , хотя "все дороги ведут в Рим" ).


_В каждом из нас есть природа Будды. Мы все потенциально будды, т.е. потенция будды есть во всех живых существах - это начало_.(цитата с dalma.ru)


У корейкого Дзен и тибетского Кагью - одна основа. При внешних различиях - суть одна )

----------

Алик (02.12.2015), Нико (02.12.2015)

----------


## Алик

> Странно дзенцу быть не в курсе про методы Чистой земли, где вся опора - на Будда Амитабху, т.е. Прибежище.)


Ясному уму не нужны опоры ).

----------

Монферран (02.12.2015)

----------


## Алик

> Варварскими языками не владею:-)


Так с помощью правой кнопки мыши все тексты волшебным образом становятся более-менее доступными для понимания ).

----------

Монферран (02.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ясному уму не нужны опоры ).


То-то и видно, что вы всего два года...занимаетесь....))

----------


## Максим&

> Так с помощью правой кнопки мыши все тексты волшебным образом становятся более-менее доступными для понимания ).


Да я тут с текстом Цхултрима намучался, а там попроще было. Смысл в целом был понятен. Ну может позже попробую. Но гугл-переводчик это конечно жесть. 21 век на дворе, а переводят так коряво.

----------

Алик (02.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Да я тут с текстом Цхултрима намучался, а там попроще было. Смысл в целом был понятен. Ну может позже попробую. Но гугл-переводчик это конечно жесть. 21 век на дворе, а переводят так коряво.


Никаких гугл-переводчиков, пока есть реальные!!!)))

----------

Максим& (02.12.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Так, руки прочь от гугл-переводчика! Это самый лучший в мире переводчик! Пусть он навсегда остаётся таким же замечательным и чудесным! А то у меня работы не будет.

----------


## Йен



----------

Aion (02.12.2015), Нико (02.12.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (02.12.2015)

----------


## Монферран

> Ясному уму не нужны опоры ).


Дзен вообще очень радикален. Тут кто-то со страховкой прыгает более двух лет, тщательно выверяя телодвижения, с чувством обладания какими-то необыкновенными ценностями, а дзен такой приходит и утверждает, что можно и без страховки, и без обладания, и вообще без этих ваших прыжков, поползновений и путей - просто пребывать в изначальном.

----------

Алик (02.12.2015)

----------


## Харуказе

> То-то и видно, что вы всего два года...занимаетесь....))


В 12 главе есть история о дочери царя драконов. Так что один год,один миг,тысяча кальп - все это не важно. Упрек мне лично не понятен.Вложение 19066

----------


## Нико

> Дзен вообще очень радикален. Тут кто-то со страховкой прыгает более двух лет, тщательно выверяя телодвижения, с чувством обладания какими-то необыкновенными ценностями, а дзен такой приходит и утверждает, что можно и без страховки, и без обладания, и вообще без этих ваших прыжков, поползновений и путей - просто пребывать в изначальном.


Ну хоть доброта в дзен приветствуется, или это тоже "лишнее"?

----------

Монферран (02.12.2015)

----------


## Монферран

> Ну хоть доброта в дзен приветствуется, или это тоже "лишнее"?


Чесслово, я не со зла. ))
А местные дзенцы - само воплощение доброты!

----------


## Нико

> Чесслово, я не со зла. ))
> А местные дзенцы - само воплощение доброты!


Это заметно(.

----------

Монферран (02.12.2015)

----------


## Монферран

О доброте.

http://101-dzen-stories.blogspot.ru/...v-dobrota.html

----------

Алик (02.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> В Алтарной сутре говорится что тот, кто милосерден, тот Авалокитешвара, там и другие качества связываются с другими бодхисаттвами, а тот кто увидел самоприроду, тот Будда.


Чо это ещё за "Алтарная сутра" такая?)))))

----------


## Нико

> Сутра помоста шестого патриарха Хуэйнэна.


А ссылку?)))

----------


## Нико

> 六祖坛经 liùzǔ tánjīng будд. Сутра Алтаря (помоста) Шестого Патриарха (центральное произведение чань-буддизма, единственная сутра китайского происхождения)
> 
> http://bkrs.info/slovo.php?ch=%D1%81...82%D1%80%D0%B0
> 
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=22166
> 
> Сутра помоста, наверное так называется потому что Хуэйнэн возле алтаря находился, когда давал это Учение, возможно поэтому её ещё называют Алтарной сутрой.


У меня только два вопроса:

1) "Сутра китайского происхождения". Будда никогда не был в Китае, это может быть только перевод на китайский.
2) Вы когда-либо получали комментарии на эту сутру?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Будда никогда не был в Китае


Хинаянский, допустим, не был.

----------

Максим& (02.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Хинаянский, допустим, не был.


А махаянский был?))))

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

«Сутра Сердца» тоже китайского происхождения, а санскритский текст — это скорее всего обратный перевод с китайского. Поэтому не единственная  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (02.12.2015), Shus (02.12.2015), Алик (02.12.2015)

----------


## Шенпен

> У меня только два вопроса:
>  "Сутра китайского происхождения". Будда никогда не был в Китае, это может быть только перевод на китайский.


Я у Абаева читал , что Сутра Помоста особення тем ,что её дал сам 6-й Патриарх и в Чань её признают канонической несмотря на то ,что она не была дана самим Буддой .

----------

Aion (02.12.2015), Алик (02.12.2015), Владимир Николаевич (02.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Нико, Вы спросили ссылку, я привёл две ссылки и даже привёл информацию из первой ссылки. Эта сутра не принадлежит Готаме, её автором считается Хуэйнэн, возможно что сутра является плодом коллективного творчества.


Хмм. Сутр, не принадлежащих Будде, в природе быть не может! Иначе это не сутры, а просто писательство.

----------


## Нико

> «Сутра Сердца» тоже китайского происхождения, а санскритский текст — это скорее всего обратный перевод с китайского. Поэтому не единственная


Это неверно. Сутра Сердца была переведена с санскрита на китайский, и с одной ошибкой. В переводах на тиб. яз. этой ошибки нет.

----------


## Максим&

> А махаянский был?))))


Ну приехали..думаете Будда может только нагам сутры диктовать. Дух Будды дышит где хочет, и голос его слышишь. И не знаешь откуда приходит и куда уходит:-)
С чего б это он не захотел посетить Хуэй-нэна.

----------


## Харуказе

> Хмм. Сутр, не принадлежащих Будде, в природе быть не может! Иначе это не сутры, а просто писательство.


В смысле "принадлежит"?Если под "принадлежит" понимается "передана",то как минимум Сутра сердца "принадлежит" Авалокитешваре.

----------


## Нико

> Ну приехали..думаете Будда может только нагам сутры диктовать. Дух Будды дышит где хочет, и голос его слышишь. И не знаешь откуда приходит и куда уходит:-)
> С чего б это он не захотел посетить Хуэй-нэна.


У вас крайне бравурная трактовка Буддадхармы. Небось на белом коне всё скачете непоймикуда?

----------


## Нико

> В смысле "принадлежит"?Если под "принадлежит" понимается "передана",то как минимум Сутра сердца "принадлежит" Авалокитешваре.


Нет, не ему, а Будде.

----------


## Максим&

> У вас крайне бравурная трактовка Буддадхармы. Небось на белом коне всё скачете непоймикуда?


Как раз Махаянская, не сектарная.

----------


## Харуказе

> Нет, не ему, а Будде.


Какому?Он и есть Будда,если подходить к этому с правильной точки зрения. Если с неправильной,то он был учителем Будд до того как Шакьямуни даже услышал слово "Дхарма" от Кашьяпы. Как и Манджушри,в принципе.

----------


## Нико

> Какому?Он и есть Будда,если подходить к этому с правильной точки зрения. Если с неправильной,то он был учителем Будд до того как Шакьямуни даже услышал слово "Дхарма" от Кашьяпы. Как и Манджушри,в принципе.


Как всё запущено(.

----------


## Харуказе

> Как всё запущено(.


На мой взгляд, выдавать монопольное право (копирайт практически) на сутты Будде (и тут уже не важно что под этим понятием подразумевается) не совсем соответствует махаяне. Если уж и говорить о какой-то принадлежности,то они принадлежат всем существам.

----------


## Нико

> На мой взгляд, выдавать монопольное право (копирайт практически) на сутты Будде (и тут уже не важно что под этим понятием подразумевается) не совсем соответствует махаяне. Если уж и говорить о какой-то принадлежности,то они принадлежат всем существам.


Т.е. я Вам о пельменях, а Вы мне о дядьке на горке).

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А махаянский был?))))


Он везде был, есть и будет  :Smilie:  И не приходил и не уходил.

----------

Максим& (02.12.2015)

----------


## Харуказе

> Т.е. я Вам о пельменях, а Вы мне о дядьке на горке).


Да нет,я о том же. Смысла вообще не вижу отрицать то,что Сутту сердца передал Шарипутте Авалокитешвара. Как по мне, чей копирайт стоит на ней вообще не важно. А вот утверждать,что якобы все сутты принадлежат кому-то одному уже не совсем верно. Предвзято как минимум.

----------


## Shus

> Это неверно. Сутра Сердца была переведена с санскрита на китайский, и с одной ошибкой. В переводах на тиб. яз. этой ошибки нет.


Слышали на учениях?  :Big Grin: 

"The Heart Sutra: A Chinese Apocryphal Text?" by Jan Nattier (Натье, если что, один из авторитетнейших специалистов по этой части)
Ссылку не даю, все равно читать не будете. Да и не впрок это Вам. До сих пор так и не поняли чем тахагатагарбхавада концептуально от ваджраяны отличается.

----------


## Нико

> Да нет,я о том же. Смысла вообще не вижу отрицать то,что Сутту сердца передал Шарипутте Авалокитешвара. Как по мне, чей копирайт стоит на ней вообще не важно. А вот утверждать,что якобы все сутты принадлежат кому-то одному уже не совсем верно. Предвзято как минимум.


Авалоктишевара проговорил это, побуждаемый силой Будды. Разницу видите?)))

А сутры, кроме нашего Будды, никто и не произносил. )

----------


## Нико

> Слышали на учениях? 
> 
> "The Heart Sutra: A Chinese Apocryphal Text?" by Jan Nattier (Натье, если что, один из авторитетнейших специалистов по этой части)
> Ссылку не даю, все равно читать не будете. Да и не впрок это Вам. До сих пор так и не поняли чем тахагатагарбхавада концептуально от ваджраяны отличается.


Я-то понимаю, а вот другие - нет. ))))

----------


## Shus

> Я-то понимаю, а вот другие - нет. ))))


1) На вопрос не отвечаете - это правильно. Лучше так.
2) Не понимаете в принципе, чем отличается "любой уже Будда" от "любой имеет потенциал стать Буддой". Остальное уже следствие. Поэтому и ... в общем ладно.

----------


## Нико

> 1) На вопрос не отвечаете - это правильно. Лучше так.
> 2) Не понимаете в принципе, чем отличается "любой уже Будда" от "любой имеет потенциал стать Буддой". Остальное уже следствие. Поэтому и ... в общем ладно.


Нет, это другие считают, что мы уже все тут Дхармакая. Я на это задала уточняющие вопросы, но ответов нет. )

----------


## Алик

> То-то и видно, что вы всего два года...занимаетесь....))


Ну если с 1981 года только 2 года прошло...

----------

Монферран (02.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ну если с 1981 года только 2 года прошло...


Да хоть сколько! Не вижу у вас понимания.

----------


## Юй Кан

Вот о датировке списков "Сутры помоста" из англ. Вики:

The Dunhuang versions are the oldest texts available. Two copies *dated to between 830 and 860* have been found in the Mogao Caves. Both are thought to be *based on an edition from about 780*.
И вот -- оттуда же -- датировка времени жизни Хуйнэна:

Dajian Huineng (大鑒惠能; Pinyin: Dàjiàn Huìnéng; Japanese: Daikan Enō; Korean: Hyeneung, *638–713*) was a Chinese Chán (Zen) monastic who is one of the most important figures in the entire tradition, according to standard Zen hagiographies.

----------


## Shus

> Нет, это другие считают, что мы уже все тут Дхармакая. Я на это задала уточняющие вопросы, но ответов нет. )


Мда.. Бесполезно.
Не отвечайте, пожалуйста.

----------


## Харуказе

> Авалоктишевара проговорил это, побуждаемый силой Будды. Разницу видите?)))
> 
> А сутры, кроме нашего Будды, никто и не произносил. )


Это уже догматизм. Когда в одном предложении есть слово "наш" и Будда. Будда и его пророк,и никто кроме него. Хотя сам же Шакьямуни сказал: не основывайтесь на том, что было услышано многократно, ни на традициях, ни на слухах, ни на писаниях, ни на предположениях, ни на догмах, ни на умственных построениях, ни на откровениях, ни на чьих-то кажущихся способностях, ни на соображениях типа "это монах — наш учитель" .
Т.е он первый кто был против догматизма и слепого следования учению. И копирайты он точно не ставил на сутты.

----------


## Нико

> Это уже догматизм. Когда в одном предложении есть слово "наш" и Будда. Будда и его пророк,и никто кроме него. Хотя сам же Шакьямуни сказал: не основывайтесь на том, что было услышано многократно, ни на традициях, ни на слухах, ни на писаниях, ни на предположениях, ни на догмах, ни на умственных построениях, ни на откровениях, ни на чьих-то кажущихся способностях, ни на соображениях типа "это монах — наш учитель" .
> Т.е он первый кто был против догматизма и слепого следования учению. И копирайты он точно не ставил на сутты.


Да что вы бредите? Уж что что, а происхождение СС всем хорошо известно. )

----------


## Монферран

> Да хоть сколько! Не вижу у вас понимания.


Для последователя дзен это ни похвала, ни критика. Что-то вроде: "слыхали мы про вашу кочергу".

http://101-dzen-stories.blogspot.ru/...-kocherga.html

----------

Алик (02.12.2015), Кеин (03.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Для последователя дзен это ни похвала, ни критика. Что-то вроде: "слыхали мы про вашу кочергу".
> 
> http://101-dzen-stories.blogspot.ru/...-kocherga.html


А мне и не важно, что это именно, ежели дзенец не врубается в то, что без Прибежища не может быть и дзен. )

----------


## Харуказе

> Да что вы бредите? Уж что что, а происхождение СС всем хорошо известно. )


https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Сутра_...E2.80.9468_1-0 Вопрос не о происхождении, а о том кто передал. Шакьямуни (в санскритской версии) подтвердил правильность выводов Авалокитешвары похвалой, в китайской версии его вообще не было. Так же как и мантру "ом мани" передал Авалокитешвара https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ом_мани_падме_хум . На самом деле кто передал не так уж и важно. Несколько важнее относиться к вещам без догматизма,и тем более фанатизма.

----------

Алик (02.12.2015)

----------


## Монферран

> А мне и не важно, что это именно, ежели дзенец не врубается в то, что без Прибежища не может быть и дзен. )


Если Прибежище - что-то временное, дзен обойдется без него, как и без прочего временного.
Если Прибежище никогда не возникает, то это лишь иное название для нерожденного, изначального, будда-природы и т.п.

----------

Алик (02.12.2015)

----------


## Алик

> А мне и не важно, что это именно, ежели дзенец не врубается в то, что без Прибежища не может быть и дзен. )


Это вы не врубаетесь), что есть единственное прибежище - ясный ум, которому не нужны никакие прибежища. 
А вообще: "в споре не рождается истина, но убивается время" )

----------

Кеин (03.12.2015), Монферран (02.12.2015), Ню ра (03.12.2015)

----------


## Монферран

Ааа... еще этот синоним я упустил - "ясный ум". А все потому, что Вы, Алик, велели бросить его в канаву. Ясному уму-то - ничего, а вот омрачения пошаливают...

----------

Алик (03.12.2015)

----------


## Харуказе

> Ааа... еще этот синоним я упустил - "ясный ум". А все потому, что Вы, Алик, велели бросить его в канаву. Ясному уму-то - ничего, а вот омрачения пошаливают...


Приведу мою любимую,пожалуй,историю:
Дзёсю спросил у Нансэна:
— Что такое Путь?
— Твоё обычное сознание — это и есть Путь, — ответил Нансэн.
— Идёт ли он в каком-то определённом направлении? — спросил Дзёсю.
— Чем больше ты ищешь его, тем больше он уходит от тебя, — ответил Нансэн.
— Как же вы знаете, что это Путь?
— Путь не относится к известному или неизвестному. Знание — иллюзия. Незнание — слабость рассудка. Когда же ты постигаешь этот незамысловатый Путь, он подобен безграничности пространства, бездонной пустоте. Как он может быть этим или тем, быть или не быть?
Услышав эти слова, Дзёсю достиг внезапного просветления.

Так что и в канаву то кидать нечего.

Весной цветы, осенью луна,
Прохладный ветерок летом, снег зимой —
Когда твой ум ничто не заполняет,
Жизнь приносит счастье каждый день.

----------

Алик (03.12.2015), Монферран (02.12.2015), Ню ра (03.12.2015)

----------


## Монферран

> Так что и в канаву то кидать нечего.


Да...  Заставь дурака ясный ум в канаву кинуть, он и не успокоится, пока не найдет, что же ему этакое выкинуть.

----------

Алик (03.12.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> У меня только два вопроса:
> 
> "Сутра китайского происхождения". Будда никогда не был в Китае, это может быть только перевод на китайский.


В Китае называют _сутра_.
По индийской классификации, принятой также и в Тибете, называлась бы - _шастра_.

----------


## Юй Кан

> В Китае называют _сутра_.
> По индийской классификации, принятой также и в Тибете, называлась бы - _шастра_.


В Китае подобные тексты именуются _цзин_ (经 jīng), что в будд. контексте может переводиться как "сутра", но в контексте ином -- как "канон", "каноническая книга". (Пример чему -- Даодэ_цзин_ и проч. небудд. тексты.)
А вот санскр. "шастра" будет _лунь_ (论 lùn; lún).

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.12.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (03.12.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В Китае подобные тексты именуются _цзин_ (经 jīng), что в будд. контексте может переводиться как "сутра", но в контексте ином -- как "канон", "каноническая книга". (Пример чему -- Даодэ_цзин_ и проч. небудд. тексты.)
> А вот санскр. "шастра" будет _лунь_ (论 lùn; lún).


Спасибо!

Это я к тому написал, что в тиб. традициях принято называть _сутра_ -  Слово Будды. Возможно поэтому Нико и удивилась названию Алтарная Сутра \ Сутра Шестого Патриарха : )

Может подскажете какое китайское слово переводиться русским _Патриарх_, и какой санскритский аналог ?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> «Сутра Сердца» тоже китайского происхождения, а санскритский текст — это скорее всего обратный перевод с китайского.


Маловероятно  :Smilie:

----------


## Алексей А

> Может подскажете какое китайское слово переводиться русским _Патриарх_, и какой санскритский аналог ?


祖 Grandfather; ancestor; patriarch; founder; origin.
или
祖師 A first teacher, or leader, founder of a school or sect; it has particular reference to Bodhidharma.

Санскритский аналог по словарю 佛教漢梵大辭典 - pitā-maha

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.12.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Спасибо!


Пожалуйста.




> Может подскажете какое китайское слово переводиться русским _Патриарх_, и какой санскритский аналог ?


А давайте -- сами? : )
Вот здесь есть кит. запись названия "Сутры Помоста": https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Platform_Sutra
Здесь -- лежит очень толковый Большой китайско-русский / русско-китайский онлайновый словарь: http://bkrs.info/
А вот тут -- вполне приличный санскр.-англ. / англо-санскр.: http://www.spokensanskrit.de/
Дальше -- понятно?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.12.2015)

----------


## Алексей А

> А давайте -- сами? : )


Еще хороший китайско-санскритско-тибетско-анлийский словарь

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.12.2015)

----------


## Кеин

> Ну хоть доброта в дзен приветствуется, или это тоже "лишнее"?


Канешна приветствуется :-)))

_Внешняя строгость сочеталась в нем с добросердечием. О его методах мы узнаем со слов Догэна:
«Мой покойный учитель Цзю-цинь, настоятель монастыря Тьен-дунь-жу, порицал тех, кто засыпал во время созерцания в зале для медитации. Он пинал их ногой и называл оскорбительными именами. И все же все без исключения монахи воздавали ему хвалу за то, что он их бил. Однажды он обратился к ним со следующими словами: «Я старею и посему должен оставить общину, чтобы в уединении позаботиться о своих старых косточках. Но поскольку я знаю о том, что происходит в общине, я остаюсь на своем посту, чтобы помочь каждому из вас справиться со своими страстями. По этой причине вы слышите от меня грубые слова и получаете удары бамбуковой палкой. Это удручает меня. Но в обители Будды дисциплина должна восторжествовать. Простите меня, братья!» После этих слов все монахи заплакали»
_(Дюмулен Г. История дзэн-буддизма)

----------

Алик (03.12.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Что такое _высшее бытие_? )
> 
> если что-то "духовное", то как вижу, что и этого нет. Есть только движение, пожалуй это и есть самое постоянное.


Есть движение,это бесспортно, это само мироздание, но  есть не  только движение, 
Есть и остановка - в "себе" ,   а вот как она называется .....на ум ничего конкретного не приходит сейчас,     может быть генератор
Насчет развлечения для ума - поспорила бы,у всех по-разному...это тоже путь

----------


## Альбина

Ню ра. Такие вещи всегда по теме . Вы меня вчера спалили, сегодня я Вас.. :Kiss:

----------

Ню ра (03.12.2015)

----------


## Ню ра

> Есть движение,это бесспортно, это само мироздание, но  есть не  только движение, 
> Есть и остановка - в "себе" ,   а вот как она называется .....на ум ничего конкретного не приходит сейчас,     может быть генератор
> Насчет развлечения для ума - поспорила бы,у всех по-разному...это тоже путь


Генератор? Что он генерирует? )  Я бы назвала как обычно - медитация, остановка мыслей, монолога.
Но и там происходит движение, так чую, качество его иное.
Про развлечение..а разве не так? мы постоянно что-то ищем. Для чего? ведь в процессе - мы пролетаем через настоящий момент, не проживая его
такие мысли с утра...да...

----------

Альбина (03.12.2015)

----------


## Ню ра

> Ню ра.


Меня можно без пробела называть, просто нюра (как коза))



> Такие вещи всегда по теме .


Спасибо, просто иногда смущаюсь от умностей, которых  здесь в избытке, названия, термины...игры слов. Не так подкована в литературе, у меня больше чувствами, ощущениями познаётся..



> Вы меня вчера спалили, сегодня я Вас..


 :Smilie:  чувствую дежавюху )

----------

Альбина (03.12.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Генератор? Что он генерирует? )  Я бы назвала как обычно - медитация, остановка мыслей, монолога.
> Но и там происходит движение, так чую, качество его иное.
> Про развлечение..а разве не так? мы постоянно что-то ищем. Для чего? ведь в процессе - мы пролетаем через настоящий момент, не проживая его
> такие мысли с утра...да...


Не пролетайте мимо  :Wink:

----------


## Альбина

> Меня можно без пробела называть, просто нюра (как коза))
> 
> Спасибо, просто иногда смущаюсь от умностей, которых  здесь в избытке, названия, термины...игры слов. Не так подкована в литературе, у меня больше чувствами, ощущениями познаётся..
> 
>  чувствую дежавюху )


Ну и хорошо. Я чувствам только и доверяю. А слова -это только слова-средства коммуникации,другое дело что что-то непонятное всегда тащит ум внести ясность ,но это не так важно ... Вы все правильно чувствуете..Чувствами лучше понимать .Можно даже понять умности ..(это погружение называется через контекст).

----------

Ню ра (03.12.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Спасибо, просто иногда смущаюсь от умностей, которых  здесь в избытке, названия, термины...игры слов. Не так подкована в литературе, у меня больше чувствами, ощущениями познаётся..


Я тоже в шоке от всего этого, поэтому предлагаю сделать вашу аватарку как-то покрупнее...у меня плохое зрение:-)

----------


## Ню ра

> Не пролетайте мимо


Постараюсь )
Если по теме, то у меня тоже этот вопрос когда-то стоял (не чём стоял только, не помню)). Тоже ведь крещение было. утешила себя мыслью о неосознанности того давнего деяния, даже креститься не умела, а туда-же, со всеми креститься пошла  :Facepalm: 
А ответ прост как всё гениальное - всё в уме. Это как брак ..можно наставить печатей в паспорт, а можно просто любить и быть преданным своей любви...
ну да ладно )

----------

Альбина (03.12.2015)

----------


## Ню ра

> Ну и хорошо. Я чувствам только и доверяю. А слова -это только слова-средства коммуникации,другое дело что что-то непонятное всегда тащит ум внести ясность ,но это не так важно ... Вы все правильно чувствуете..Чувствами лучше понимать .Можно даже понять умности ..(это погружение называется через контекст).


Спасибо что понимаете, значит не одна я такая ))
Да, ум всегда что-то объясняет, но вот заметила такую штучку:просто слова и ...такое разное ощущение от них. От каждого человека - особенное. Не в смысле лучше-хуже, а просто разные ощущения и отзывается чувствами. Как это может быть связано - через монитор так чувствовать - не постигаю )
но таки это есть.

----------


## Ню ра

> Я тоже в шоке от всего этого, поэтому предлагаю сделать вашу аватарку как-то покрупнее...у меня плохое зрение:-)


 :Smilie:  ну ваша-то конечно покрупней моей будет. 
Шок - это страшное слово )

----------


## Альбина

> Спасибо что понимаете, значит не одна я такая ))
> Да, ум всегда что-то объясняет, но вот заметила такую штучку:просто слова и ...такое разное ощущение от них. От каждого человека - особенное. Не в смысле лучше-хуже, а просто разные ощущения и отзывается чувствами. Как это может быть связано - через монитор так чувствовать - не постигаю )
> но таки это есть.


Нюр. Ну что я Вам на это скажу)  :Wink:  Если голова ясная - оно все и ясно и легко и просто, и слова  о многом говорят,конечно,но когда ты в "прояснении" -то и действия верные и слова говорят о правде. . Держите себя в ясности, вот дзен в этом деле хорошо может помочь. :Smilie:  Удачи. :Smilie:  А пока в мути,то и будет шарахать по разному от всего и чувства будут разные , а иногда двоякие, а иногда и мутные ..Короче, выходите на чистую воду.)
Ну и главное- не быть в режиме ожидания, если можно так выразиться от происходящего . Это сильно отвлекает.Но это тоже надо чувствовать .. Это очень тонкое ощущение.

Получилось, что я тут учу, на самом деле-делюсь опытом , а Вам решать . :Smilie:  :Wink:

----------


## Ню ра

> Нюр. Ну что я Вам на это скажу)  Если голова ясная - оно все и ясно и легко и просто, и слова  о многом говорят,конечно,но когда ты в "прояснении" -то и действия верные и слова говорят о правде. . Держите себя в ясности, вот дзен в этом деле хорошо может помочь. Удачи. А пока в мути,то и будет шарахать по разному от всего и чувства будут разные , а иногда двоякие, а иногда и мутные ..Короче, выходите на чистую воду.)
> Ну и главное- не быть в режиме ожидания, если можно так выразиться от происходящего . Это сильно отвлекает.Но это тоже надо чувствовать .. Это очень тонкое ощущение.


Я чуток о другом говорило, *не* о ясности и мути (оно-то конечно правильно всё), а о _разных_ ощущениях, это и прикольно и в то же время даёт "сумасшедшее" наполнение.
И потом..нет воды чистой или нет (имхо) она..разная. Это ум дуальный делит на чёрно-бело, отвергает или притягивает, получает удовольствие и наоборот, оттого и дальнейшие последствия.
Я про то, что воспринимать всё как есть, быть, проживать разнообразие потоков приходящих.  Энергетика людей, наполняющих например этот форум или какое другое пространство различаются и наблюдение этого (и себя тоже)...здесь нет ожидания, а есть принятие. вот про что.
если понятно выражаюсь )




> Получилось, что я тут учу, на самом деле-делюсь опытом , а Вам решать


Да мы все друг друга учим постоянно ))
...не знаю, что мне решать, пока нет напряжённых вопросов )

----------


## Альбина

> Я чуток о другом говорило, *не* о ясности и мути (оно-то конечно правильно всё), а о _разных_ ощущениях, это и прикольно и в то же время даёт "сумасшедшее" наполнение.
> И потом..нет воды чистой или нет (имхо) она..разная. Это ум дуальный делит на чёрно-бело, отвергает или притягивает, получает удовольствие и наоборот, оттого и дальнейшие последствия.
> Я про то, что воспринимать всё как есть, быть, проживать разнообразие потоков приходящих.  Энергетика людей, наполняющих например этот форум или какое другое пространство различаются и наблюдение этого (и себя тоже)...здесь нет ожидания, а есть принятие. вот про что.
> если понятно выражаюсь )


ну да . все понятно.. нет возражений..  что нам еще буддистам остается..ПРОЖИВАТЬ,ДА ДОБРА НАЖИВАТЬ. :Wink:

----------

Ню ра (03.12.2015)

----------


## Максим&

Прилюбопытное явление-женский экзистенциализм:-)

----------

Альбина (03.12.2015), Нико (03.12.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Да мы все друг друга учим постоянно ))
> ...не знаю, что мне решать, пока нет напряжённых вопросов )


Нюр. в догонку. Если так сильно интересуетесь дзен-буддизмом -есть отличная книга "Посыпание Будды пеплом"- там все, что надо есть ( в том числе и Артем))) . http://zendao.ru/library/Dropping_ashes_on_Buddha Еще есть такой Мастер Дхармы Олег Шук -он проводит веб-семинары, очень ценные на мой взгляд,по крайней мере я все к чему пришла -вижу это в том что он доносит,а он делает это очень здорово.. Мне кажется Вам будет интересно . В Вконтакте можно найти http://vk.com/onlinedharma
Ну и желаю Вам не выходить из потока.)

----------

Ню ра (03.12.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Прилюбопытное явление-женский экзистенциализм:-)


Ага.) МНЕ тоже нравится..) Максим -наш экзистенциализм в чистом виде укладывается в " МУр Мур Мур и ррррр" ... все остальное - потуги и товарищ Паниковский))))) кстати че с ногой?

----------

Максим& (03.12.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Еще хороший китайско-санскритско-тибетско-анлийский словарь


Я ф курсе, что существует Буддхистдор, уже лет пять, если не больше, в теч. кот. пользуюсь им... : ) Но по сравнению со словарём разговорного санскрита он, на мой взгляд, несколько более замороченный, потому не рискнул.
Но если он Владимиру глянется -- ура! : )

----------

Алексей А (03.12.2015)

----------


## Ню ра

> Прилюбопытное явление-женский экзистенциализм:-)


Вы полагаете, что обращение внимания человека на свой субъективный мир, с его стремлением к _ничто_, верой в свободу можно разбить на гендр? )

----------


## Максим&

> Вы полагаете, что обращение внимания человека на свой субъективный мир, с его стремлением к _ничто_, верой в свободу можно разбить на гендр? )


Я так глубоко не копаю. Мне больше нравится когда женщины обсуждают "Мур Мур" и "рррррр":-)

----------

Альбина (03.12.2015)

----------


## Ню ра

> Нюр. в догонку. Если так сильно интересуетесь дзен-буддизмом -есть отличная книга "Посыпание Будды пеплом"- там все, что надо есть ( в том числе и Артем))) . http://zendao.ru/library/Dropping_ashes_on_Buddha Еще есть такой Мастер Дхармы Олег Шук -он проводит веб-семинары, очень ценные на мой взгляд,по крайней мере я все к чему пришла -вижу это в том что он доносит,а он делает это очень здорово.. Мне кажется Вам будет интересно . В Вконтакте можно найти http://vk.com/onlinedharma
> Ну и желаю Вам не выходить из потока.)


Стараюсь не выходить ...иногда получается.
Спасибо за ресурсы, мне и правда интересен дзен. Надеюсь, что это взаимно )

----------

Альбина (03.12.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Ага.) МНЕ тоже нравится..) Максим -наш экзистенциализм в чистом виде укладывается в " МУр Мур Мур и ррррр" ... все остальное - потуги и товарищ Паниковский))))) кстати че с ногой?


Пока все идёт по плану, главное не включать Паниковского:-)

----------

Альбина (03.12.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Я так глубоко не копаю. Мне больше нравится когда женщины обсуждают "Мур Мур" и "рррррр":-)


Мур мур мур...)....Му......))

----------

Максим& (03.12.2015)

----------


## Ню ра

> Я так глубоко не копаю. Мне больше нравится когда женщины обсуждают "Мур Мур" и "рррррр":-)


Да, наверно это прикольно - муркать в пространстве БФ  :Smilie:

----------


## Максим&

> Мур мур мур...)....Му......))


Я кстати тоже без ума от дзена. Вот даже слово одно запомнил : Му.

----------

Альбина (03.12.2015)

----------


## Ню ра

> Пока все идёт по плану, главное не включать Паниковского:-)


По какому ещё плану? ...Вы меня пугаете )
(ненавижу планы))




> Я кстати тоже без ума от дзена


Без УМА от дзена..это вы глубоко копнули. очень даже )

----------

Максим& (03.12.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Я кстати тоже без ума от дзена. Вот даже слово одно запомнил : Му.


Без ума -но с му....зыкой...(Максим ,простите,бредни барри поперли,это я про себя похоже ..)пошла ка я делами заниматься).хорошо что нога ваша  не зовет  Паниковского )).

----------


## Максим&

> Без УМА от дзена..это вы глубоко копнули. очень даже )


Правда? Иногда я сам от себя в восторге:-)

----------


## Ню ра

> Правда? Иногда я сам от себя в восторге:-)


Иногда? ...это обнадёживает :-)

----------


## Нико

Хва флиртовать тут уже!)))))))))
Тема-то про раскрещивание....

----------

Максим& (03.12.2015), Ню ра (03.12.2015)

----------


## Ню ра

> Хва флиртовать тут уже!)))))))))
> Тема-то про раскрещивание....


"Пришёл лесник и всех разогнал"  :Smilie: 
Тема про раскрещивание уже как видится, извела свой смысл. или уж перейти в вопрос параллелей восприятия бытия разными системами. ..ведь где-то все дороги сходятся..

----------


## Нико

> "Пришёл лесник и всех разогнал" 
> Тема про раскрещивание уже как видится, извела свой смысл. или уж перейти в вопрос параллелей восприятия бытия разными системами. ..ведь где-то все дороги сходятся..


Предлагаю вопрос параллелей и параллелепипедов осветить в новой теме разговорного раздела. А мы почитаем, старички и старушки!

----------


## Максим&

> Хва флиртовать тут уже!)))))))))
> Тема-то про раскрещивание....


Надо успеть "застолбить" себе место под солнцем. А то через 15 дней Дубинин выйдет из разбана- а у него есть самокаты...ну вы понимаете:-) 

А про раскрещивание...ТС что-то затих, может уже наложил на себя епитимию за то, что погорячился.

----------

Нико (03.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Надо успеть "застолбить" себе место под солнцем. А то через 15 дней Дубинин выйдет из разбана- а у него есть самокаты...ну вы понимаете:-) 
> 
> А про раскрещивание...ТС что-то затих, может уже наложил на себя епитимию за то, что погорячился.


Логично. Дубинин вернется - и фсёё!!!))) Как вы еще умудряетпсь дни считать!)))

----------

Максим& (03.12.2015)

----------


## Фридегар

> Я внимательно прочитал и сделал вывод о том, что в вашем учении нет окончательной истины. Ваши слова «И это так» подтверждают это. Ваши объяснения про циклы ничего не говорят о возможности освобождения от этих циклов, а лишь про возможность временно достичь арупалоки, которую вы называете «нирваной», а потом всё по новой. В буддизме это не освобождение, а продолжение бессмысленного круговращения в самсаре.


Вы забываете, что есть два основных взгляда на вещи: 1. Снаружи вовнутрь, когда познающий Субъект воспринимает окружающие его условия, события в мире, процессы, состояния его оболочек. Все оболочки, такие как тело, тело чувств и эмоций, тело мысли - они находятся вокруг познающего Субъекта. В конечном итоге, основа всего - познающий Субъект. Атман ведантистов. 
2. Изнутри наружу - это когда Субъект, накопив досточный опыт действует изнутри наружу. Через свои проводники и своими проводниками на окружающие условия и других существ. 

Эти два способа познания, действия и взаимодействия, как я думаю, не предполагают третьего. Не важно, знают люди что-то об этом или нет. Тем не менее, люди думают, что придумали третий способ познания и действия. Он заключается в идиотских школьных словах: "Посмотри на себя со стороны". Большего идиотизма, чем такая формулировка сложно себе представить. Подумайте: 1. кто должен посмотреть? 2. Если тот, кто смотрит - это "Я" или "Субъект", то о каком "посмотри на себя" идет речь? На кого "на себя"? Истинное "Я" не может смотреть на себя. Это, кстати, одна из причин, почему нельзя представить истинного себя умершим. Можно представить своё тело в гробу, но это не будет "Я", но отпавший проводник.    

Это преамбула к тому, что хотел сказать. А сказать хотел следующее: вы впадаете в ошибочное суждение, но в многочисленной компании ваших предшественников, не буду называть имен. Которые считали перевоплощение - "извечными шатаниями", вероятно не зная буддийских представлений по этому вопросу, они представляли вечную жизнь, как христианские представления о "скитаниях вечного жида". Тем не менее, циклы сансары и нирваны это не более чем сон и бодрствование, только в большем масштабе. Это периоды с постоянно меняющимися внутренними состояниями. Когда тот, кто находится в той или иной локе - пребывает в абсолютно ином состоянии, чем, скажем сейчас тут, в физическом теле на земле. Потому, как в бардо между воплощениями человек АБСОЛЮТНО меняется. Полностью. В начале и конце - это совершенно разные существа. Так и при погружении в нирвану и на выходе из неё - это абсолютно разные существа. Единственное, что их объединяет - цепь причин и следствий. Младенец и старик - это совершенно разные существа. Что их объединяет? - цепь причин и следствий. Возможно, обрывки памяти. Так же и там. Только в большем масштабе и при другом внутреннем наполнении. 

Всё зависит от точки зрения. С точки зрения того, кто проходит разные состояния в нирване или сансаре - это одно. С точки зрения внешнего наблюдателя - это другое. Вы, когда говорите про "не освобождение, а продолжение бессмысленного круговращения в самсаре" - стоите на точке зрения внешнего наблюдателя.

----------


## Фридегар

> Ад - от ст.слав. адъ, далее из др.-греч. ᾅδης «преисподняя, подземное царство», далее, предположительно, из архаич. *άϝιδας «невидимый»


"Ад" от санскр. "Ади" - первый. 
"Ади-Будда" - первый Будда, "ади-нидана" - первопричина и т.д.
В аду, вероятно, начинают с начала. После неудачной попытки. 
После уплаты за причиненный ущерб. 




> С точки зрения Учения Будды, слово "ад", используется для обозначения посмертного состояния крайней паранойи и ужаснейшей боли. Причина этих переживаний - гнев\злость. Кто там, и в чем "искупается" - не понял. 
> 
> Точки зрения природы, к сожалению не знаю, пытался найти эту даму и выяснить - не нашёл. 
> 
> Но вот даже общаясь с Вами, не могу понять. Толи Вы пытаетесь открыть кому-то некие одному Вам известные истины? Толи пытаетесь сами себе доказать, что они истинны ?
> 
> Чисто в практическом плане - Зачем???


Я так живу. Живу так в мыслях. Вы живете в мыслях по-другому, вероятно. 
Это хорошо, что вы не понимаете, что значит искупление. Значит, вам нечего искупать)

----------


## Альбина

> Хва флиртовать тут уже!)))))))))
> Тема-то про раскрещивание....


Про скрещивание интересней ....))как то ближе к реалиям..))

----------


## Альбина

> "Пришёл лесник и всех разогнал" 
> .


Это у нас так Алик говорит. )Не зря Вы его вчера в номинации "Лучший мужчина года на БФ"  обозначили,насколько я поняла.) Эх,ему приятно наверное будет).

----------


## Максим&

> Про скрещивание интересней ....))как то ближе к реалиям..))


Не провоцируйте- людей может понести:-)

----------

Альбина (03.12.2015), Нико (03.12.2015)

----------


## Ню ра

> Это у нас так Алик говорит. )Не зря Вы его вчера в номинации "Лучший мужчина года на БФ"  обозначили,насколько я поняла.) Эх,ему приятно наверное будет).


 Когда и где это я так? Не помню...
Вообще-то так народ говорит (про лесника))

----------


## Фридегар

Лучше перекреститься чем раскрещиваться) Вспомнил. Древний символ. Древнее самого христианства. 
В одном из значений означает "принимаю на себя свою карму" или "крест мира" и т.п.
Знак ответственности, можно сказать, за свою судьбу.

----------


## Альбина

> Когда и где это я так? Не помню...
> Вообще-то так народ говорит (про лесника))


Вот тебе раз. А кто же тогда "тут один настоящий мужчина на бф- зайдет,улыбнется .....etc.Я потом его покажу." Теперь любопытство гложет,если честно . Я думала -это наш Алик.А кто это, может ему приятно будет узнать ?)

----------


## Ню ра

> Вот тебе раз. А кто же тогда "тут один настоящий мужчина на бф- зайдет,улыбнется .....etc.Я потом его покажу." Теперь любопытство гложет,если честно . Я думала -это наш Алик.А кто это, может ему приятно будет узнать ?)


Вот оно что... уж думала, что здесь такая тема-номинация есть  :Smilie:  Я не против Алика, если ему будет приятно, то конечно. Но я его не знаю, а вот того знаю. И если зайдёт, дам знать. Только смутится сильно...
Конечно неправильно это - делить на настоящесть и нет.

----------

Альбина (03.12.2015)

----------


## Ню ра

> Лучше перекреститься чем раскрещиваться) Вспомнил. Древний символ. Древнее самого христианства. 
> В одном из значений означает "принимаю на себя свою карму" или "крест мира" и т.п.
> Знак ответственности, можно сказать, за свою судьбу.


Зачем перекреститься, если есть намерение выйти из всего этого? 
Мне кажется, что дело в осознанности принятия ритуала. Если это происходило в детстве и не было воли на то ребёнка, то всё проще.
Если осознанно крестился человек, то вот так быстро нырять из одного "брака" в другой..какой смысл? Жизнь показывает, что и там толку не будет (имхо конечно) ибо эмоции рулят.
Всё в уме. (моя мантра))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.12.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Вот оно что... уж думала, что здесь такая тема-номинация есть  Я не против Алика, если ему будет приятно, то конечно. Но я его не знаю, а вот того знаю. И если зайдёт, дам знать. Только смутится сильно...
> Конечно неправильно это - делить на настоящесть и нет.


понятно ..да ну нет никакой номинации.-- Нюш..просто любопытство чисто женское)))  и ревность немношшшко,если че..)).

----------


## Фридегар

> Зачем перекреститься, если есть намерение выйти из всего этого?


перекреститься и выйти)

----------

Ню ра (03.12.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Лучше перекреститься чем раскрещиваться) Вспомнил. Древний символ. Древнее самого христианства. 
> В одном из значений означает "принимаю на себя свою карму" или "крест мира" и т.п.
> Знак ответственности, можно сказать, за свою судьбу.


Ага, я тоже это у Блаватской читал.

----------


## Фридегар

читать, это вообще хорошо. Лучше чем не читать  :Smilie: 
чтобы найти 10 нужных книг, нужно перечитать 10 тысяч книг

----------


## Альбина

> Я что-то вчера пропустил? Без году неделя на форуме, а уже Оскары пошли...и почему не мне? Я тоже, типа, такой нормальный...да и моложе притом:-)


)))))НЕ,Максим,это у меня очередной  глюк Сансары, как обычно.)))) вот и пыталась выяснить,но это останется тайной... А Вас ,Максим выдвигаем на номинацию,так и быть, и выигрываем.)) . Быстренько ее проводим, пока самокотА не выпустили..)) А то он даже шансов не даст... Щас ..забацаю...))

 " И сложен хорошо я и умен,
 и первый среди форумных имен, 

качусь я с ветром наперегонки,
шаги мои по миру так легки,

я врачеватель тысячи сердец,
сансарный дух искоренять -мой крест,

 да... ,я не буду выбирать слова, 
какая бы не шла за мной молва, 

талантлив я и как-бы просветлен,
 и с опытами Павлова знаком,

 вот только  проштудировано вскользь,
сказал  бы вам сейчас- да не  срослось..."

Выйдет наверное-прибъет меня ))

----------

Максим& (03.12.2015)

----------


## Йен

Про - читать свой ум,  уже говорил вроде )

----------


## Харуказе

> Про - читать свой ум,  уже говорил вроде )


Для того чтобы его прочитать его нужно сначала достать.

----------


## Максим&

> )
> 
> Выйдет наверное-прибъет меня ))


Ого...у вас талант:-)  Очень мило, аж отлегло. 
( Ну здесь должна быть какая-нить ерунда, в виде смайлика "кисс"..но по цензурным соображениям его здесь нет)

----------

Альбина (03.12.2015)

----------


## Йен

> Для того чтобы его прочитать его нужно сначала достать.


Куда вы его запихали? ))

----------

Альбина (03.12.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Ого...у вас талант:-)  Очень мило, аж отлегло. 
> ( Ну здесь должна быть какая-нить ерунда, в виде смайлика "кисс"..но по цензурным соображениям его здесь нет)


как нет .вот  :Kiss:  там написано -такой вот кисс на бф..берите в арсенал

----------

Максим& (03.12.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вы забываете, что есть два основных взгляда на вещи: 1. Снаружи вовнутрь, когда познающий Субъект воспринимает окружающие его условия, события в мире, процессы, состояния его оболочек. Все оболочки, такие как тело, тело чувств и эмоций, тело мысли - они находятся вокруг познающего Субъекта. В конечном итоге, основа всего - познающий Субъект. Атман ведантистов.


Объясните, почему познающий субъект —это основа всего. Возьмём для примера Василия Пупкина. Сознание Василия Пупкина —это познающий субъект. Тело Василия Пупкина находится в связи с сознанием Василия Пупкина, можно метафорически сказать, вокруг него. Чувства и эмоции Василия Пупкина находятся внутри сознания Василия Пупкина, а не вне его. Когда Василий Пупкин спит, его сознание не осознаёт его тело, а когда бодрствует, осознаёт его очень выборочно и не полностью. Кроме того, это сознание не является неизменным, а каждое мгновение заменяется на другое, производное от предыдущего. Я не представляю, как сознание Василия Пупкина может быть основой всего, и в том числе сознания моего кишечного эгрегора, который никак не связан с Василием Пупкиным.




> Эти два способа познания, действия и взаимодействия, как я думаю, не предполагают третьего.


Почему не предполагают? Возможно также познание без субъекта.




> С точки зрения того, кто проходит разные состояния в нирване или сансаре - это одно.


Понимаете, когда кто-то проходит разные состояния —это самсара. В нирване нет ни того, кто проходит, ни разных состояний. То, что Вы называете нирваной, в буддизме называется арупа-локой, то есть —тоже самсарой. И пока существует привязанность к «субъекту Познания», освобождение из самсары невозможно.

----------


## Харуказе

> Куда вы его запихали? ))


Тогда что можно читать,если ума не видно?Книгу то хоть видно хотя бы=).

----------


## Йен

> Тогда что можно читать,если ума не видно?Книгу то хоть видно хотя бы=).


 Как это не видно? Вы сейчас на форуме пишете, умом не пользуетесь что ли? ))

----------


## Харуказе

> Как это не видно? Вы сейчас на форуме пишете, умом не пользуетесь что ли? ))


Есть орган,который может увидеть ум?Обычно увидеть можно только глазами,но я не знаю как глазами увидеть ум.

----------


## Йен

> Есть орган,который может увидеть ум?Обычно увидеть можно только глазами,но я не знаю как глазами увидеть ум.


 Есть сознание, которое наблюдает ум )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> "Ад" от санскр. "Ади" - первый. 
> 
> В аду, вероятно, начинают с начала. После неудачной попытки. 
> После уплаты за причиненный ущерб.


Ну да, а отчество Николаевич от прото-шаданакаранской пословицы - _ни кола, ни двора_ :-)

п.с. в naraka карма не только изживается но и новая накапливается, очень-очень много-много до следующей _попытки_ времени понадобиться.

----------

Нико (04.12.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Есть орган,который может увидеть ум?Обычно увидеть можно только глазами,но я не знаю как глазами увидеть ум.


А как увидеть - глаза ?

----------


## Йен

> А как увидеть - глаза ?


 :Wink:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.12.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> А как увидеть - глаза ?


Зеркало есть? : )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.12.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> 


Этож какую заслугу накопить надо, чтоб два гибких рога ла ещё и с глазами  :Smilie:

----------

Йен (03.12.2015)

----------


## Йен

Может это дакини? ))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Все женщины - дакини ))

----------

Нико (04.12.2015)

----------


## Фридегар

> Объясните, почему познающий субъект —это основа всего.


Не могу. Вернее, могу, но это будут просто слова. Если вы хотите практического продвижения, предлагал уже ответить на вопрос: чем отличается воля от желания? Причем, не спешите с ответом тут. Попробуйте ответить для себя. Где начинается воля и где оканчивается желание? Где оканчивается воля и начинается желание? Как они существуют вместе и как взаимодействуют? Вы задавали вопросы и я прилежно и усидчиво отвечал  :Smilie:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Не могу. Вернее, могу, но это будут просто слова. Если вы хотите практического продвижения, предлагал уже ответить на вопрос: чем отличается воля от желания? Причем, не спешите с ответом тут. Попробуйте ответить для себя. Где начинается воля и где оканчивается желание? Где оканчивается воля и начинается желание? Как они существуют вместе и как взаимодействуют? Вы задавали вопросы и я прилежно и усидчиво отвечал


Ответил для себя.

----------


## Фил

> Не могу. Вернее, могу, но это будут просто слова. Если вы хотите практического продвижения, предлагал уже ответить на вопрос: чем отличается воля от желания? Причем, не спешите с ответом тут. Попробуйте ответить для себя. Где начинается воля и где оканчивается желание? Где оканчивается воля и начинается желание? Как они существуют вместе и как взаимодействуют? Вы задавали вопросы и я прилежно и усидчиво отвечал


Желание и Воля вообще никак не связаны.
Желание - от отсутствия объекта. Самому себе собой придуманное страдание.
Воля - есть только у богов (которые Тео, а не Део или Дева.)

----------


## Ню ра

Грань между желанием и волей - в намерении. Ещё точней - в действии (оно же движение). Вот.




> Желание - от отсутствия объекта. Самому себе собой придуманное страдание.


Почему сразу страдание? Может всё дело в отношении к желанию? Можно завысить его важность для себя и страдать. А можно просто желать и не париться. Позволяя не случиться.
Фил, Воля есть не только у богов. Есть она и у людей (даже у меня через раз наблюдается)

----------


## Фил

> Грань между желанием и волей - в намерении. Ещё точней - в действии (оно же движение). Вот.
> 
> 
> Почему сразу страдание? Может всё дело в отношении к желанию? Можно завысить его важность для себя и страдать. А можно просто желать и не париться. Позволяя не случиться.


"Желать и не париться" это оксюморон. Это тоже самое, что "хотеть и не хотеть"
Если "не парится", то само желание автоматически улетучится. "Не парится" означает, что желание для Вас не важно.
А это уже и не желание. Может быть прихоть.




> Фил, Воля есть не только у богов. Есть она и у людей (даже у меня через раз наблюдается)


Вы можете делать только то, что позволяют обстоятельства. Вы не можете повелеть Солнцу остановиться.
Это не воля, а течение в русле обстоятельств.

----------


## Ню ра

> "Желать и не париться" это оксюморон. Это тоже самое, что "хотеть и не хотеть"
> Если "не парится", то само желание автоматически улетучится. "Не парится" означает, что желание для Вас не важно.
> А это уже и не желание. Может быть прихоть.


Тоже так думала когда-то. Вы правы, если не доводить себя до горячки хотением, то желание улетучивается. Это ли не радость - свобода? ) Да, есть желания, которые не очень важны, но от этого не перестаёшь желать. Разница в "наличии - отсутствии" страданий.
Прихоть и желание - суть одно. 
имхо.




> Вы можете делать только то, что позволяют обстоятельства. Вы не можете повелеть Солнцу остановиться.
> Это не воля, а течение в русле обстоятельств.


Помимо фантазийных желаний типа остановки колеса солнца, есть предостаточно обстоятельств для проявления воли и вполне себе реального исполнения желаний.

----------


## Фридегар

> Желание и Воля вообще никак не связаны.


Интересно. Представьте себе: вы идете по улице вдоль витрины магазина и видите там что-то привлекательное. Может возникнуть _желание_ получить это? - может. Но вы же не разбиваете витрину и не берете эту вещь себе? - нет. Почему? - потому что _воля_ на основании опыта это не утверждает. В данном случае - воля запретила такое действие желанию. И другой вариант. Возникло желание получить то же самое. Вы заходите в магазин с парадного входа, подходите к прилавку, платите за товар и получаете его. Это удовлетворение желания. С позволения и при непосредственном руководстве воли. Значит что? - воля у разумного человека всегда первична и руководит удовлетворением или отказом от самопроизвольно возникающих желаний. Желания возникают по мотиву. Мотив ... ну ладно

----------


## Фил

> Да, есть желания, которые не очень важны, но от этого не перестаёшь желать. Разница в "наличии - отсутствии" страданий.


На мой взгляд, это в таком случае не "желание", а некий статический мысленный фон, связанный с бытием здесь





> Помимо фантазийных желаний типа остановки колеса солнца, есть предостаточно обстоятельств для проявления воли и вполне себе реального исполнения желаний.


Дело в том, что "альтернатива" Вашего "волеизъявления" появляется только после самого "акта волеизъявления". И проверить, могли бы Вы поступить по другому, Вы уже не можете. Т.е. все рассуждения о том, что я мог поступить так-то, так-то и так-то. а выбрал поступить - эдак, фантазийны.
Если Вас перенести в прошлое, то условие будет нарушено, это будете уже не Вы тогдашняя.
А если Вас перенести в прошлое без памяти о совершенном поступке, то исходя из того же набора условий Вы либо поступите точно так же - таким образом выбора у Вас и не было.
Либо Вы поступите по другому - таким образом в одной и той же ситуации выбор делается случайно, т.е. от Вас не зависит.

----------


## Фридегар

> Вы можете делать только то, что позволяют обстоятельства.


И воля на основе опыта.

----------


## Ню ра

> Интересно. Представьте себе: вы идете по улице вдоль витрины магазина и видите там что-то привлекательное. Может возникнуть _желание_ получить это? - может. Но вы же не разбиваете витрину и не берете эту вещь себе? - нет. Почему? - потому что _воля_ на основании опыта это не утверждает. В данном случае - воля запретила такое действие желанию. И другой вариант. Возникло желание получить то же самое. Вы заходите в магазин с парадного входа, подходите к прилавку, платите за товар и получаете его. Это удовлетворение желания. С позволения и при непосредственном руководстве воли. Значит что? - воля у разумного человека всегда первична и руководит удовлетворением или отказом от самопроизвольно возникающих желаний. Желания возникают по мотиву. Мотив ... ну ладно


Мне кажется, что здесь слово воля можно заменить словом...ум.
Нет? )

----------


## Фил

> Интересно. Представьте себе: вы идете по улице вдоль витрины магазина и видите там что-то привлекательное. Может возникнуть _желание_ получить это? - может. Но вы же не разбиваете витрину и не берете эту вещь себе? - нет. Почему? - потому что _воля_ на основании опыта это не утверждает. В данном случае - воля запретила такое действие желанию. И другой вариант. Возникло желание получить то же самое. Вы заходите в магазин с парадного входа, подходите к прилавку, платите за товар и получаете его. Это удовлетворение желания. С позволения и при непосредственном руководстве воли. Значит что? - воля у разумного человека всегда первична и руководит удовлетворением или отказом от самопроизвольно возникающих желаний. Желания возникают по мотиву. Мотив ... ну ладно


Это не воля. Это социальные рамки. У Вас нет некоего внутреннего контролера, чтобы Вам что-то запрещать.
Вы руководствуетесь прошлым опытом и обстоятельствами которые и формируют Ваш  следующий поступок.
Как воспитанный человек, Вы не будете бить витрину.
А хулиган разобъет витрину - это разве значит, что у хулигана нет воли, которая есть у Вас?

Это значит, что у Вас длинный хвост гуманистического воспитания, а у хулигана - жизнь на улице.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.12.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (04.12.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Мне кажется, что здесь слово воля можно заменить словом...ум.
> Нет? )


"Воля" это некая выдуманная излишняя сущность, наподобие атмана.
Без атмана, без логоса эта конструкция не функционирует.

А доказательств логоса быть не может - это ж логос!  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> И воля на основе опыта.


Ваш опыт точно также обусловлен обстоятельствами.

----------


## Фридегар

> Дело в том, что "альтернатива" Вашего "волеизъявления" появляется только после самого "акта волеизъявления". И проверить, могли бы Вы поступить по другому, Вы уже не можете. Т.е. все рассуждения о том, что я мог поступить так-то, так-то и так-то. а выбрал поступить - эдак, фантазийны.


Это так Шопенгауэр думал. Но, не все то, что писал Шопенгауэр - истинно. Он писал, что волеизъявление это окончательное действие поступком на основе окончательного решения. А всё то, что происходит до этого - это лишь обдумывание, взвешивание и пр. Но, он не понимал, что обдумываение это тоже волеизъявление. От которого зависит и поступок

----------


## Фридегар

> Ваш опыт точно также обусловлен обстоятельствами.


Нет. Если я действую вопреки обычным желаниям - это одно направление, которое даст одни следствия. Если по желаниям - другое. И следствия совсем другие. Если бы было не так, никакие сутты вообще не были бы написаны. Потому что, а зачем тогда?

----------


## Фил

> Это так Шопенгауэр думал. Но, не все то, что писал Шопенгауэр - истинно. Он писал, что волеизъявление это окончательное действие поступком на основе окончательного решения. А всё то, что происходит до этого - это лишь обдумывание, взвешивание и пр. Но, он не понимал, что обдумываение это тоже волеизъявление. От которого зависит и поступок


А обдумывание "тоже волеизъявление" Ваше от чего зависит?
Оно же не из ничего возникает.

----------


## Ню ра

> На мой взгляд, это в таком случае не "желание", а некий статический мысленный фон, связанный с бытием здесь


Ну почему-же. Например сейчас я очень-приочень голодна, и есть желание не просто съесть, а что-то такое вкусное (знаю что)) но..этого нет и в ближайшем будущем не будет. Я не перестаю желать этого. Но не загоняюсь от отсутствия. Могу даже поесть просто хлебушка. но не перестаю желать вот того..самого.





> Дело в том, что "альтернатива" Вашего "волеизъявления" появляется только после самого "акта волеизъявления". И проверить, могли бы Вы поступить по другому, Вы уже не можете. Т.е. все рассуждения о том, что я мог поступить так-то, так-то и так-то. а выбрал поступить - эдак, фантазийны.
> Если Вас перенести в прошлое, то условие будет нарушено, это будете уже не Вы тогдашняя.
> А если Вас перенести в прошлое без памяти о совершенном поступке, то исходя из того же набора условий Вы либо поступите точно так же - таким образом выбора у Вас и не было.
> Либо Вы поступите по другому - таким образом в одной и той же ситуации выбор делается случайно, т.е. от Вас не зависит.


Не очень поняла Вас...мне кажется, что воля проявляется сразу после желания, не до него. Желание - воля - поступок. Непроявленное - проявленное.

п.с. выбор всегда есть.

----------


## Фридегар

кстати, как это у нас получается, обычно: 




> У меня, например, есть  приятель...
>       Эх, господа! да ведь и вам он приятель; да и  кому,  кому  он  не  приятель!
>       Приготовляясь к делу, этот господин тотчас  же  изложит  вам,  велеречиво  и
>       ясно, как именно надо ему поступить по законам рассудка и истины. Мало того:
>       с  волнением  и  страстью  будет  говорить  вам  о   настоящих,   нормальных
>       человеческих интересах; с насмешкой укорит близоруких глупцов, не понимающих
>       ни своих выгод, ни настоящего значения добродетели; и - ровно через четверть
>       часа, без всякого внезапного,  постороннего  повода,  а  именно  по  чему-то
>       такому внутреннему, что сильнее всех его  интересов,  -  выкинет  совершенно
> ...


Так и сам Достоевский поступал. Не знал что такое буддизм наверное потому что

----------


## Фил

> Нет. Если я действую вопреки обычным желаниям - это одно направление, которое даст одни следствия. Если по желаниям - другое. И следствия совсем другие. Если бы было не так, никакие сутты вообще не были бы написаны. Потому что, а зачем тогда?


Я еще раз говорю, что если Вы совершили поступок "вопреки желанию", то Вы не можете утверждать, что "могли бы поступить в соответствии с желанием". 
Это - альтернативная история (жанр научной фантастики).

Сутты написаны для других целей, для обретения пути.

----------


## Фридегар

> А обдумывание "тоже волеизъявление" Ваше от чего зависит?
> Оно же не из ничего возникает.


да, от чего?  :Smilie:

----------


## Ню ра

> *"Воля" это некая выдуманная излишняя сущность*, наподобие атмана.
> Без атмана, без логоса эта конструкция не функционирует.
> 
> А доказательств логоса быть не может - это ж логос!


Может и сущность, не так важно как назвать, но только проявление этой "сущности" вполне реально. Для меня воля - это проявление действия. Всё просто.

----------


## Фридегар

> Я еще раз говорю, что если Вы совершили поступок "вопреки желанию", то Вы не можете утверждать, что "могли бы поступить в соответствии с желанием".


Могу утверждать, если знаю, что принесет тот или иной вариант. Да, в этом смысле из опыта все. И Шопенгауэр писал, что воля познаёт сама себя - то, что она хочет только сочетаясь с представлением. Но он ошибался в том, что считал волю единой - в том смысле, в каком он это понимал. Не будем вдаваться в подробности. Хотя и можно, в общем. Но это уже вообще не в тему

----------


## Фил

> Ну почему-же. Например сейчас я очень-приочень голодна, и есть желание не просто съесть, а что-то такое вкусное (знаю что)) но..этого нет и в ближайшем будущем не будет. Я не перестаю желать этого. Но не загоняюсь от отсутствия. Могу даже поесть просто хлебушка. но не перестаю желать вот того..самого.


 Значит какой-то якорь то есть, чтобы "вкусное" из ума не исчезло? Иначе ему не за что было бы зацепится.
Но вот это как раз и хорошо, что не загоняетесь. Но это уже не желание, желание это - танха, жажда, алчность.




> Не очень поняла Вас...мне кажется, что воля проявляется сразу после желания, не до него. Желание - воля - поступок. Непроявленное - проявленное.
> п.с. выбор всегда есть.


 И что в этой цепочке "Желание - воля - поступок" есть воля? 
Откуда Вы знаете, что Вы могли бы поступить в тот момент времени по другому?
Это Ваши фантазии post-factum

----------


## Фил

> да, от чего?


От предшествующего опыта.

----------


## Фридегар

> Сутты написаны для других целей, для обретения пути.


Для правильного утверждения воли. Они были написаны для того, чтобы показать путь как развить правильную волю и понять, что воля - это одно, а желания - другое.

----------


## Фридегар

> От предшествующего опыта.


Не только. Но и от контакта.

----------


## Фил

> Может и сущность, не так важно как назвать, но только проявление этой "сущности" вполне реально. Для меня воля - это проявление действия. Всё просто.


Какого именно действия?
Все действия это проявление воли?
Нет.
Тогда какие именно действия?

----------


## Фридегар

> И что в этой цепочке "Желание - воля - поступок" есть воля? 
> Откуда Вы знаете, что Вы могли бы поступить в тот момент времени по другому?


Воля то ,что запрещает или разрешает, извините что вмешиваюсь.
Так же, воля то, что начинает свой собственный ряд действий. Без всякого изначального желания.
 Просто из предписаний того Учения, которому неофит следует. В буддизме есть множество таких рекомендаций

----------


## Ню ра

> Значит какой-то якорь то есть, чтобы "вкусное" из ума не исчезло? Иначе ему не за что было бы зацепится.
> Но вот это как раз и хорошо, что не загоняетесь. *Но это уже не желание,* желание это - танха, жажда, алчность.


А что же это тогда? )))
Может слишком драматизируют это слово - желание. Не было бы их - жизнь бы прекратилась. А это в правила игры не входит )




> И что в этой цепочке "Желание - воля - поступок" есть воля?


средненькое )
т.е. действие, реальное физическое действие.




> Откуда Вы знаете, что Вы *могли бы* поступить в тот момент времени по другому?
> Это Ваши фантазии post-factum


я и в тот момент  помнила, что могу поступить по другому.

----------


## Фил

> Могу утверждать, если знаю, что принесет тот или иной вариант.


Да откуда Вы это знаете? 
Вы, что, Будда  :Smilie: 
Вы можете только предполагать.

А если бы Вы знали - то Вы бы не выбирали, Вы бы сразу действовали, без выбора, т.к. знали бы, что надо делать.
Видите. 
Если Вы не знаете - выбора у Вас нет, если знаете - тем более.

----------


## Ню ра

> Воля то ,что запрещает или разрешает, извините что вмешиваюсь


а мне кажется, что воля (усилие) - это только инструмент. ума.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Нет. Если я действую вопреки обычным желаниям - это одно направление, которое даст одни следствия. Если по желаниям - другое. И следствия совсем другие. Если бы было не так, никакие сутты вообще не были бы написаны. Потому что, а зачем тогда?


Вы искусственно подразделяете желания на обычные и необычные. На самом деле в случае с витриной у вас возникает не только желание получить вещь, но и желание избежать наказания. И то, и другое — это обычные желания. И ваше действие будет зависеть от того, какое желание окажется сильнее.

----------

Фил (04.12.2015)

----------


## Фил

> А что же это тогда? )))
> Может слишком драматизируют это слово - желание. Не было бы их - жизнь бы прекратилась. А это в правила игры не входит )


Прекратилась бы. Это основа функционирования биологического тела.
Но правда Вы можете сознательно уже от ума поддерживать жизнь, при отсутствии желаний.




> средненькое )
> т.е. действие, реальное физическое действие.


Тогда это "действие", а не "воля".
Зачем одно называть другим?




> я и в тот момент  помнила, что могу поступить по другому.


Вы помнили что _хотели_ поступить по другому. Но Вы не могли знать, что _поступите_ по другому.
Т.е. это фантазирование на основе предыдущих фантазий.

----------

Альбина (04.12.2015)

----------


## Йен

Есть волевые действия, по сути это - камма (намеренное действие), относятся к санкхара-кхандхе.

----------


## Фил

> Воля то ,что запрещает или разрешает, извините что вмешиваюсь.


Вам никто вообще ничего не запрещает и не разрешает. 
Ни того ни другого сделать невозможно.





> Так же, воля то, что начинает свой собственный ряд действий. Без всякого изначального желания.


Как Вы себе это представляете?
На такое способен только Бог - творить без причины. (Божественный Логос = первопричина)

----------


## Фил

> Есть волевые действия, по сути это - камма (намеренное действие), относятся к санкхара-кхандхе.


Это "объяснялка". Чтобы те кому дальше  неинтересно - не заморачивались.

----------


## Фридегар

> От предшествующего опыта.


кстати, тут можно упомянуть и карму. Считают, что это только приход следствий. Что мол жил вот человек, когда-то. И в этой жизни и в прошлой. И что-то делал. А нынешний человек - просто принимает следствия того, прошлого человека. На самом деле, это только половина истины. Карма - это "действие". Действие чего? - Это действие причины из прошлого_в данный момент_. Но это и действие самого человека в данный момент. Как вследствие воздействия на него прошлых причин, так и просто потому что у него есть ВОЛЯ. Которая действует и порождает причины. И всякое действие - это контакт.

----------


## Фридегар

> Есть волевые действия, по сути это - камма (намеренное действие), относятся к санкхара-кхандхе.


санкхара, как увидел в одном из переводов, это "_содействие_".

----------


## Фридегар

> Вам никто вообще ничего не запрещает и не разрешает. 
> Ни того ни другого сделать невозможно.


не мне извне, а моя воля. Или я своей волей, так как воля - это только инструмент "Я".

----------


## Йен

> На такое способен только Бог - творить без причины. (Божественный Логос = первопричина)


Это "объяснялка". Чтобы те кому дальше неинтересно - не заморачивались. (с) ))

----------


## Фридегар

> а мне кажется, что воля (усилие) - это только инструмент. ума.


именно. Без познания воля - это просто хаос. Просто жизнеспособность или прана

----------


## Йен

Всё смешалось в доме Облонских. (с)

----------


## Фридегар

> Да откуда Вы это знаете?


Только из опыта. Исключительно. Если нет опыта или даже ассоциации - это слепое действие. Как маленькие черепашки ползут к морю, а их там склевывают птицы. Просто инстинкт

----------


## Фил

> кстати, тут можно упомянуть и карму. Считают, что это только приход следствий. Что мол жил вот человек, когда-то. И в этой жизни и в прошлой. И что-то делал. А нынешний человек - просто принимает следствия того, прошлого человека. На самом деле, это только половина истины. Карма - это "действие". Действие чего? - Это действие причины из прошлого_в данный момент_. Но это и действие самого человека в данный момент. Как вследствие воздействия на него прошлых причин, так и просто потому что у него есть ВОЛЯ. Которая действует и порождает причины. И всякое действие - это контакт.


 Если воля появляется до действия - значит само действие происходит без воли. 
Например: я перевел стрелку - поезд поехал по другому пути. 
Если воля появляется в одновременно с действием - значит действие опять таки происходит без воли.
Воля - это теологический конструкт.

Вы бы с Хосом общий язык нашли на этой почве.

----------


## Фридегар

> Вы искусственно подразделяете желания на обычные и необычные. На самом деле в случае с витриной у вас возникает не только желание получить вещь, но и желание избежать наказания. И то, и другое — это обычные желания. И ваше действие будет зависеть от того, какое желание окажется сильнее.


Есть воля и есть желание. Воля - инструмент ума. Ум - исключительно накопления опыта. И есть желания, что обычно смешивается с волей, но это не так

----------


## Фил

> Только из опыта. Исключительно. Если нет опыта или даже ассоциации - это слепое действие. Как маленькие черепашки ползут к морю, а их там склевывают птицы. Просто инстинкт


Прошлый опыт не имеет никакого отношения к тому, что произойдет в следующую секунду.
Есть ненулевая вероятность, что он может быть полностью перечеркнут.
Из опыта знать невозможно.
Из опыта Вы можете только помнить.

----------


## Фил

> Есть воля и есть желание. Воля - инструмент ума. Ум - исключительно накопления опыта. И есть желания, что обычно смешивается с волей, но это не так


Если заменить "воля" на "сепулька" - ничего не изменится.

----------


## Фридегар

> Если воля появляется до действия - значит само действие происходит без воли.


Так не бывает. Если вы поступаете не по своей воле - значит ... по чужой

----------


## Фил

> Так не бывает. Если вы поступаете не по своей воле - значит ... по чужой


Ну конечно, по "Божьей"  :Smilie:

----------


## Фридегар

> Прошлый опыт не имеет никакого отношения к тому, что произойдет в следующую секунду.


Имеет. Для распознавания того, что произошло.

----------


## Йен

Камма – это фактор, который определяет специфическую форму перерождения, и она же определяет число испытаний, которое мы проходим в течение нашей жизни. Камма буквально означает действие, поступок или деяние. Но в буддизме она означает волевое действие.
Будда говорит:
«Монахи, это волю я называю каммой. Имея волю, существо затем действует телом, речью или умом».
То, что на самом деле кроется за всеми действиями, является сущностью всех действий, это – воля, сила воли. Вот эту волю, выражающую себя как действия тела, речи и ума, Будда называет каммой.

(с) Биккху Бодхи

----------


## Фридегар

> Ну конечно, по "Божьей"


не только. На вас, на меня и на любого влияют убеждения других людей. И весьма сильно.
Убеждения, в смысле, когда нас убеждают думать и поступать так или иначе

----------


## Фридегар

> Будда говорит:
> «Монахи, это волю я называю каммой. Имея волю, существо затем действует телом, речью или умом».
> То, что на самом деле кроется за всеми действиями, является сущностью всех действий, это – воля, сила воли. Вот эту волю, выражающую себя как действия тела, речи и ума, Будда называет каммой.
> 
> (с) Биккху Бодхи


Вот. Точно.

----------


## Фил

> Имеет. Для распознавания того, что произошло.


Вот именно, для того что "произошло", а не "произойдет".

----------


## Фил

> не только. На вас, на меня и на любого влияют убеждения других людей. И весьма сильно.
> Убеждения, в смысле, когда нас убеждают думать и поступать так или иначе


Правильно. влияют.
Но это не их _воля_

----------


## Фил

> Вот. Точно.


Почему вместо того, чтобы думать, выбирают чтение цитат?
Неужели такИ нет _свободного выбора_?

----------


## Фил

> Камма – это фактор, который определяет специфическую форму перерождения, и она же определяет число испытаний, которое мы проходим в течение нашей жизни. Камма буквально означает действие, поступок или деяние. Но в буддизме она означает волевое действие.
> Будда говорит:
> «Монахи, это волю я называю каммой. Имея волю, существо затем действует телом, речью или умом».
> То, что на самом деле кроется за всеми действиями, является сущностью всех действий, это – воля, сила воли. Вот эту волю, выражающую себя как действия тела, речи и ума, Будда называет каммой.
> 
> (с) Биккху Бодхи


А откуда Бхикку Бодхи это взял вообще?
Он вообще любит какие-то свои собственные вольные трактовки под зонтичным брендом "Буддизм".

----------


## Йен

> А откуда Бхикку Бодхи это взял вообще?
> Он вообще любит какие-то свои собственные вольные трактовки под зонтичным брендом "Буддизм".


Наверное не оттуда, где вы свои трактовки берете ))

Cetanāhaṃ, bhikkhave, kammaṃ vadāmi. Cetayitvā kammaṃ karoti: kāyena, vācāya, manasā.

----------

Lanky (05.12.2015)

----------


## Влад К

> Почему вместо того, чтобы думать, выбирают чтение цитат?
> Неужели такИ нет _свободного выбора_?


А почему, Вы, например, между сникерсом и марсом - выбираете именно сникерс, а не марс. Ну или наоборот...
Просто потому-что одно по кайфу, а другое нет - остальное не столь важно:-)

----------

Фил (04.12.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Наверное не оттуда, где вы свои трактовки берете ))
> Cetanāhaṃ, bhikkhave, kammaṃ vadāmi. Cetayitvā kammaṃ karoti: kāyena, vācāya, manasā.


Я свои беру из головы, а Бхикку Бодхи со мной не знаком.
Четана - это же не аналог свободной воли?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Есть воля и есть желание. Воля - инструмент ума. Ум - исключительно накопления опыта. И есть желания, что обычно смешивается с волей, но это не так


В описанном Вами примере воли нет, есть только желания. Попробуйте привести пример действия воли, а не желания.

Допустим, воля — инструмент ума. Ум обусловлен желаниями. Значит, воля также обусловлена желаниями. В чём смысл отделения воли от желаний?

----------

Влад К (04.12.2015), Фил (04.12.2015)

----------


## Фил

> В чём смысл отделения воли от желаний?


Смысл в страхе (божьем) и уходе от ответственности (на все "воля божья").
Эволюционно это появилось так, ввиду слабости человека.
Таким образом можно отделить свои желания от своей "воли" и не брать на себя ответственности за свои желания, в то же время возлагая ответственность за желания других (разбил витрину - а мог ведь не разбить, значит - виноват. вариант что не мог не разбить - не рассматривается)

Ввиду невозможности определения воли кроме как через тавтологию (саму себя) этому конструкту может быть приписано всё что угодно.
Почему это появилось вообще - потому что это этническая психология. Огромными массами управлять иначе не будет никакой возможности.

----------

Влад К (04.12.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (05.12.2015)

----------


## Йен

> Четана - это же не аналог свободной воли?


 Четана - намерение, воля.
 Не знаю, что такое свободная воля в вашем понимании. Для меня аналогом может являться волевое действие, основанное на мудрости, ведущей к освобождению от самсары.

----------

Lanky (05.12.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Четана - намерение, воля.
>  Не знаю, что такое свободная воля в вашем понимании. Для меня аналогом может являться волевое действие, основанное на мудрости, ведущей к освобождению от самсары.


Свободная воля - это воля неограниченная и необусловленная ничем. И я не понимаю, что это и как это возможно вообще.
Явно четана не может быть необусловленной ничем вообще.

Вот здесь Четана Сутта
http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm

Четана именно обусловлена.
Т.е. это некий абхидхармический симулякр, для более простого понимания.

А прямое знание - как раз ведет к действиям без намерения.

----------


## Йен

> А прямое знание - как раз ведет к действиям без намерения.


 Что за действия такие безвольные?

----------


## Ню ра

> Какого именно действия?
> Все действия это проявление воли?
> Нет.
> Тогда какие именно действия?


Да, все действия есть результат воли. Для разумных существ. Потому что само понятие воля обусловлено разумом.

----------


## Ню ра

> Свободная воля - это воля неограниченная и необусловленная ничем.


наверно речь идёт о свободном выборе. 




> А прямое знание - как раз ведет к действиям без намерения.


приведите пример действия без намерения (без желания на то)

----------


## Фил

> Что за действия такие безвольные?


спонтанные

----------


## Фил

> наверно речь идёт о свободном выборе. 
> 
> 
> приведите пример действия без намерения (без желания на то)


Так нет его, свободного выбора. Действие без намерения - спонтанное. Как пример - боевые искусства.

----------


## Ню ра

> спонтанные


Хм...ну тогда спонтанные действия можно назвать результатом, "эхом" проявленной изначально воли.
пример: круги на воде  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Да, все действия есть результат воли. Для разумных существ. Потому что само понятие воля обусловлено разумом.


У Вас есть вегетативная нервная система, которая не опирается ни на какую Вашу волю, например. Или получается тут воля есть, а тут нет?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.12.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Хм...ну тогда спонтанные действия можно назвать результатом, "эхом" проявленной изначально воли.
> пример: круги на воде


Да, пожинание плодов прелыдущей кармы. Очень хорошее сравнение с кругами на воде. Круги не задумывались, расходиться им по воде или нет, после того как увидели, что в воду упал камень. 
А то могли бы думать, да мы могли бы не бежать, но мы сами выбрали бежать!

----------


## Ню ра

> Так нет его, свободного выбора. Действие без намерения - спонтанное. Как пример - боевые искусства.


Это что подразумевать под свободой. Если абсолютная величина...туда я даже соваться не буду ) а так...широкие границы.
боевые искусства? думаю, что и там присутствует воля. априори. просто промежуток во времени ничтожно мал.

----------


## Ню ра

> У Вас есть вегетативная нервная система, которая не опирается ни на какую Вашу волю, например. Или получается тут воля есть, а тут нет?


Например сердце бьётся без моей на то воли?
задумалась...

----------


## Йен

> спонтанные


Прямое знание ведет к реализации освобождения, архатсву. Но действия архатов не лишены воли.

----------


## Фил

> Это что подразумевать под свободой. Если абсолютная величина...туда я даже соваться не буду ) а так...широкие границы.
> боевые искусства? думаю, что и там присутствует воля. априори. просто промежуток во времени ничтожно мал.


Я занимался боксом. Если будете думать и принимать решения - Вам сразу прилетит. Надо сразу делать неизвестно что.
У Чичибабина стихотворение такое есть, "Давайте делать что-то"

----------


## Фил

> Например сердце бьётся без моей на то воли?
> задумалась...


Ум - это такая же вегетативная система, которое многое о себе возомнила.

----------


## Ню ра

> Да, пожинание плодов прелыдущей кармы. Очень хорошее сравнение с кругами на воде. Круги не задумывались, расходиться им по воде или нет, после того как увидели, что в воду упал камень. 
> А то могли бы думать, да мы могли бы не бежать, но мы сами выбрали бежать!


тут как мне кажется чуток другое. круги (волны) не видели камня, вот в чём дело...круги (волны) неосознанно расходились по воде. Так же как и мы шаблонно выполняем многие действия, не задумываясь и не замечая. 
пример-то я хороший привела, но некорректный в этом случае.




> но мы сами выбрали бежать!


но мы не выбрали - родиться.

----------


## Ню ра

> Я занимался боксом. Если будете думать и принимать решения - Вам сразу прилетит. Надо сразу делать неизвестно что.
> У Чичибабина стихотворение такое есть, "Давайте делать что-то"


всё правильно, но..делать что-то - это ведь тоже проявлять волю. любое действие, даже не раздумывая над ним - тоже результат проявления воли, усилия.

----------


## Йен

> Я занимался боксом. Если будете думать и принимать решения - Вам сразу прилетит. Надо сразу делать неизвестно что.


 Просто довели какие-то действия до автоматизма и перестали осознавать.

----------


## Ню ра

> Ум - это такая же вегетативная система, которое многое о себе возомнила.


Вот не знала, что ум вегетативен ))

----------


## Фил

> но мы не выбрали - родиться.


Вот именно.
И где же тогда воля и в каком возрасте она образуется?

----------


## Максим&

> У Вас есть вегетативная нервная система, которая не опирается ни на какую Вашу волю, например. Или получается тут воля есть, а тут нет?


Оно то бьётся, но с помощью силы воли человек может замедлить сердцебиение в разы. То есть, волевой акт сознания способен управлять биологическими процессами в человеке.
Свами Рама-йог, который замедлял пульс. Это проверенный факт, была комиссия, эксперты и все такое. Если прижмете, я конечно пороюсь в ссылках, а пока лень.
Фил, вы страшный сектанский детерминист. Я б вас сжег на костре:-)

----------


## Фил

> Вот не знала, что ум вегетативен ))


Образно.
Ваша нога, точно так же могла бы решить, что у нее есть воля и она что-то решает. Куда идти, а куда - нет.

----------


## Фил

> Просто довели какие-то действия до автоматизма и перестали осознавать.


Как же тогда я их делаю, если - не осознаю?

----------


## Фил

> всё правильно, но..делать что-то - это ведь тоже проявлять волю. любое действие, даже не раздумывая над ним - тоже результат проявления воли, усилия.


Воли к чему? "Воля к чему-угодно" это как "все дороги ведут в Вон-там"

----------


## Максим&

> Я занимался боксом. Если будете думать и принимать решения - Вам сразу прилетит. Надо сразу делать неизвестно что.
> У Чичибабина стихотворение такое есть, "Давайте делать что-то"


Что-то я смотрю, что русская школа бокса стала что-то сдавать:-)  Делают невесть что.

----------


## Фил

> Оно то бьётся, но с помощью силы воли человек может замедлить сердцебиение в разы. То есть, волевой акт сознания способен управлять биологическими процессами в человеке.
> Свами Рама-йог, который замедлял пульс. Это проверенный факт, была комиссия, эксперты и все такое. Если прижмете, я конечно пороюсь в ссылках, а пока лень.
> Фил, вы страшный сектанский детерминист. Я б вас сжег на костре:-)


Я могу убыстрить в разы, со скакалкой если попрыгать.

----------


## Фил

> Что-то я смотрю, что русская школа бокса стала что-то сдавать:-)  Делают невесть что.


Я чайник

----------


## Ню ра

> Вот именно.
> И где же тогда воля и в каком возрасте она образуется?


глубоко копнули...сама задумалась...быть может воля была изначально как импульс..а всё остальное - просто...круги по воде?
(только бы за этими думками не прийти к концепции бога (не к ночи будь упомянут))

----------


## Максим&

> Я могу убыстрить в разы, со скакалкой если попрыгать.


Здесь вы тоже даете мышцам команду. Команда посылается из мозга. Это я называю вооевым актом. Если во время прыжка я отключу мозг, то просто свалюсь как мешок.
Но речь шла о волевом акте без физической нагрузки. Это разные вещи.

----------


## Ню ра

> Оно то бьётся, но с помощью силы воли человек может замедлить сердцебиение в разы. То есть, волевой акт сознания способен управлять биологическими процессами в человеке.
> Свами Рама-йог, который замедлял пульс. Это проверенный факт, была комиссия, эксперты и все такое. Если прижмете, я конечно пороюсь в ссылках, а пока лень.
> Фил, вы страшный сектанский детерминист. Я б вас сжег на костре:-)


ну вот как всегда, то камнями, то сжечь..сколько агрессии  :Smilie: 
ту речь не о процессе управления биением сердца, а как данность - онобьётся.
кто запустил его?

----------


## Ню ра

> Образно.
> Ваша нога, точно так же могла бы решить, что у нее есть воля и она что-то решает. Куда идти, а куда - нет.


нет, у ноги нет разума.

----------


## Ню ра

> Как же тогда я их делаю, если - не осознаю?


а мы много чего сегодня целый день делали и не осознавали.

----------


## Максим&

> Вот именно.
> И где же тогда воля и в каком возрасте она образуется?


Прочтете ссылки на английские издания и расскажете мне.
https://ru.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Воля_(нейронауки)

----------


## Ню ра

> Воли к чему? "Воля к чему-угодно" это как "все дороги ведут в Вон-там"


так в том и дело, что это "что-то ради чего" и не осознаётся. но импульс есть.импульс (действие) направлено для "разрешения ситуации (кризиса).
например ..дыхание например. вот хороший пример.

----------


## Максим&

> ну вот как всегда, то камнями, то сжечь..сколько агрессии 
> ту речь не о процессе управления биением сердца, а как данность - онобьётся.
> кто запустил его?


А смысл с точки зрения буддизма отвечать на такой вопрос. Это из той же области, откуда берётся мир, а что было до Биг Бенга? 
Тут два варианта-либо не морочить себе голову ( а Фил иногда непоследовательно морочит), либо чтоб успокоиться - принять теорию Творца.

Агрессивности нет, и Фил это знает, и потому иногда даже лайкает:-)  Просто у меня иногда такой эксцентричный стиль, а иногда эти "головастики" на зло упираются лбом, и спорят просто ради спора, а так как они запомнили больше научных фраз и оборотов, то в интеллектуальной беседы кажется ( но обманчиво), что они глаголют истину. Поэтому лучшее средство для спасения мира- это собрать их на одной барже и утопить:-)

----------

Ню ра (04.12.2015)

----------


## Йен

> Как же тогда я их делаю, если - не осознаю?


Автоматическая реакция - приобретенный инстинкт. Вы же дышите как-то, при этом не осознаете дыхание )

----------


## Ню ра

> А смысл с точки зрения буддизма отвечать на такой вопрос. Это из той же области, откуда берётся мир, а что было до Биг Бенга? 
> Тут два варианта-либо не морочить себе голову ( а Фил иногда непоследовательно морочит), либо чтоб успокоиться - принять теорию Творца.
> 
> Агрессивности нет, и Фил это знает, и потому иногда даже лайкает:-)  Просто у меня иногда такой эксцентричный стиль, а иногда эти "головастики" на зло упираются лбом, и спорят просто ради спора, а так как они запомнили больше научных фраз и оборотов, то в интеллектуальной беседы кажется ( но обманчиво), что они глаголют истину. Поэтому лучшее средство для спасения мира- это собрать их на одной барже и утопить:-)


я тоже лайкнула : )
про агрессивность пошутила конечно. если спор не фанатичный, а так, погреться..то иногда из кажущейся бессмысленности его проявляются такие осознанки....потом ходишь и всё утро думаешь...
Вы правы, нет смысла заморачиваться такими вопросами о происхождении, я разрешаю для себя этот вопрос представлением лежачей восьмёрки как знака бесконечности

п.с. а мир спасать я думаю - начать с себя. остальные подтянутся )

----------

Максим& (04.12.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> п.с. а мир спасать я думаю - начать с себя. остальные подтянутся )


Можете начать с увеличения аватарки? :-)

----------


## Фил

> нет, у ноги нет разума.


 Ну и что? Разум - это такая же нога. Только нога - ходит, а разум - думает. Вот и додумался до того, что он самый главный, волю прилумал.

----------


## Фил

> А смысл с точки зрения буддизма отвечать на такой вопрос. Это из той же области, откуда берётся мир, а что было до Биг Бенга? 
> Тут два варианта-либо не морочить себе голову ( а Фил иногда непоследовательно морочит), либо чтоб успокоиться - принять теорию Творца.
> 
> Агрессивности нет, и Фил это знает, и потому иногда даже лайкает:-)  Просто у меня иногда такой эксцентричный стиль, а иногда эти "головастики" на зло упираются лбом, и спорят просто ради спора, а так как они запомнили больше научных фраз и оборотов, то в интеллектуальной беседы кажется ( но обманчиво), что они глаголют истину. Поэтому лучшее средство для спасения мира- это собрать их на одной барже и утопить:-)


Так я и предлагаю как раз не морочить себе голову всякими волями, свободами и выборами. Потому что все жто так или иначе упирается в Первопричину (если морочить)

----------


## Максим&

Нюра, это то о чем я и говорил. Пришёл Фил и закрутил свою софистику по кругу. И это тот у кого чел на аватарке сказал...хорош включать мозги:-)

----------


## Фил

> Автоматическая реакция - приобретенный инстинкт. Вы же дышите как-то, при этом не осознаете дыхание )


Правильно, при этом понять, какое действие "обусловлено волей", а какое нет, становится совершенно невозможно.
То действие перед которым Вы подумали о нем? 
Но думать то Вы не на пустом месте начали.
Иначе бы Вы каждую секунду не помнили себя.

----------


## Максим&

> Так я и предлагаю как раз не морочить себе голову всякими волями, свободами и выборами. Потому что все жто так или иначе упирается в Первопричину (если морочить)

----------


## Фил

> глубоко копнули...сама задумалась...быть может воля была изначально как импульс..а всё остальное - просто...круги по воде?
> (только бы за этими думками не прийти к концепции бога (не к ночи будь упомянут))


А может и не было никакой воли то?  :Smilie: 
Просто круги?

----------


## Фил

> Здесь вы тоже даете мышцам команду. Команда посылается из мозга. Это я называю вооевым актом. Если во время прыжка я отключу мозг, то просто свалюсь как мешок.
> Но речь шла о волевом акте без физической нагрузки. Это разные вещи.


Тогда можно без скакалки, сидеть и кого нибудь ненавидеть  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Прочтете ссылки на английские издания и расскажете мне.
> https://ru.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Воля_(нейронауки)


Это Глюкозный Дубинизм.

----------


## Фил

Кстати, читали Пелевина "Шлем ужаса" ?
Там эта проблема свободы воли как раз очень хорошо в художественной форме описана.

Нет актора, для этой воли. Все было бы хорошо, если бы было куда эту волю прицепить.

----------


## Ню ра

> Ну и что? Разум - это такая же нога. Только нога - ходит, а разум - думает. Вот и додумался до того, что он самый главный, волю придумал.


Разум - это командир, нога - солдат. Почувствуйте разницу )

----------


## Ню ра

> Нюра, это то о чем я и говорил. Пришёл Фил и закрутил свою софистику по кругу. И это тот у кого чел на аватарке сказал...хорош включать мозги:-)


Всё правильно, если отключить мозг надолго - мёрзнешь ) ..бывает, для того, чтобы осознать, что всё фигня, нужно заморочиться. (типа любишь кататься, люби и санки возить))

----------

Фил (04.12.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Разум - это командир, нога - солдат. Почувствуйте разницу )


Иногда наоборот бывает!
Скажет нога разуму - почеши меня, и разум подчинится как миленький.

----------


## Максим&

> Кстати, читали Пелевина "Шлем ужаса" ?
> Там эта проблема свободы воли как раз очень хорошо в художественной форме описана.
> 
> Нет актора, для этой воли. Все было бы хорошо, если бы было куда эту волю прицепить.


Меня такие вопросы не тревожат. У меня воля есть.

----------


## Ню ра

> Правильно, при этом понять, какое действие "обусловлено волей", а какое нет, становится совершенно невозможно.
> То действие перед которым Вы подумали о нем? 
> Но думать то Вы не на пустом месте начали.
> Иначе бы Вы каждую секунду не помнили себя.


А может всё проще? Многие действия мы просто не осознаём. Воля, действующая помимо сознания - не перестаёт ей быть.

----------


## Ню ра

> А может и не было никакой воли то? 
> Просто круги?


ага...ну да...воли не было. а камень бухнулся....сам наверное (?))

----------


## Максим&

> Иногда наоборот бывает!
> Скажет нога разуму - почеши меня, и разум подчинится как миленький.


Нога не приказывает. Она предлагает-вот, у меня что-то происходит, как думаешь что это? Разум уже оценивает обстановку и на данных хранимых в его файлах, выносит решение.

----------


## Йен

Ну вообще - в неосознаваемых действиях нет намерения - четаны/воли, и потому они не создают камму )

----------


## Максим&

> ага...ну да...воли не было. а камень бухнулся....сам наверное (?))


Если чо, вступайте в мою секту амидаистов. Там и воля есть, и причина - Будда Амида, и даже Чистые земли.

----------


## Ню ра

> Иногда наоборот бывает!
> Скажет нога разуму - почеши меня, и разум подчинится как миленький.


ну вот и приехали: воля - это реакция на раздражение )...на внешнее раздражение, значит ....нет, всё, ум перегрелся ))

А думаю я вот что: Есть просто Энергия. В чем сила? В энергии. Тотальной, из которой всё. Она просто есть. И её проявления, производные от неё - вот эти все проявления о которых речь.
фух....

----------


## Фил

> ага...ну да...воли не было. а камень бухнулся....сам наверное (?))


обычно камни сами и падают. Вследствии жрозии от ветра нипример.

----------


## Фил

> ну вот и приехали: воля - это реакция на раздражение )...на внешнее раздражение, значит ....нет, всё, ум перегрелся ))
> 
> А думаю я вот что: Есть просто Энергия. В чем сила? В энергии. Тотальной, из которой всё. Она просто есть. И её проявления, производные от неё - вот эти все проявления о которых речь.
> фух....


Шакти?

----------


## Нико

> Если чо, вступайте в мою секту амидаистов. Там и воля есть, и причина - Будда Амида, и даже Чистые земли.


А кундалини там поднимают у вас в секте?

----------


## Ню ра

> Ну вообще - в неосознаваемых действиях нет намерения - четаны/воли, и потому они не создают камму )


Да, когда Аннушка разлила масло - в карму не ушло т.к. она - только орудием была.

----------


## Фил

> ну вот и приехали: воля - это реакция на раздражение )...на внешнее раздражение, значит ....нет, всё, ум перегрелся ))
> 
> А думаю я вот что: Есть просто Энергия. В чем сила? В энергии. Тотальной, из которой всё. Она просто есть. И её проявления, производные от неё - вот эти все проявления о которых речь.
> фух....


Видите сколько противоречий от одного только слова "воля", у которого даже нет обозначаемого. Это - пустой знак, симулякр.

----------


## Максим&

> ну вот и приехали: воля - это реакция на раздражение )...на внешнее раздражение, значит ....нет, всё, ум перегрелся ))
> 
> А думаю я вот что: Есть просто Энергия. В чем сила? В энергии. Тотальной, из которой всё. Она просто есть. И её проявления, производные от неё - вот эти все проявления о которых речь.
> фух....


Здесь нужно передохнуть...и хлопнуть пивка:-)

----------

Ню ра (04.12.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> А кундалини там поднимают у вас в секте?


А она и не опускается.

----------


## Ню ра

> Если чо, вступайте в мою секту амидаистов. Там и воля есть, и причина - Будда Амида, и даже Чистые земли.


Амитабха, чистые земли .. и секта? сейчас мы договоримся....

----------


## Нико

> А она и не опускается.


Чорт! Мне вчера сказали, что от чрезмерной поднятой кундалини якобы стареет лицо... и всё тело....(((((

----------

Фил (04.12.2015)

----------


## Ню ра

> обычно камни сами и падают. Вследствии жрозии от ветра нипример.


Ну вот, причина всегда есть. Но она - не воля, так? ))))

----------


## Ню ра

> Шакти?


Можно и так назвать. Мне близко это название.

----------


## Максим&

> Чорт! Мне вчера сказали, что от чрезмерной поднятой кундалини якобы стареет лицо... и всё тело....(((((


Недоброжелатели и завистники, уверяю. Все как раз наоборот. Довертесь своему гуру:-)

----------


## Ню ра

> А кундалини там поднимают у вас в секте?


Если вам кто-то скажет, что поднимет вам кундалини - не верьте :-)

----------

Сергей Хос (04.12.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Ну вот, причина всегда есть. Но она - не воля, так? ))))


Ну, если не наделять волей ветер, не считать его Бореем или Эолом - то да. Причина есть, а вот смысла у причины нет. Она просто есть.

----------


## Ню ра

> А она и не опускается.


ха, ещё как опускается, мы все с ней со спящей ходим, и только иногда...но..это уже другая история )

----------


## Максим&

> Амитабха, чистые земли .. и секта? сейчас мы договоримся....


Школы и разные направления в буддизме в западном мире условились называть сектами без негативной окраски.

----------


## Ню ра

> Чорт! Мне вчера сказали, что от чрезмерной поднятой кундалини якобы стареет лицо... и всё тело....(((((


чрезмерно поднятая? ))))..это как?
нет, не стареет, а наоборот даже )

----------


## Нико

> ха, ещё как опускается, мы все с ней со спящей ходим, и только иногда...но..это уже другая история )


Вот оно! Наконец-та на форуме настоящая дакиня появилась, а не какие-то там... проходимки....)

----------

Максим& (04.12.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Если вам кто-то скажет, что поднимет вам кундалини - не верьте :-)


У меня есть всякие мази и особые примочки. Если кундалини в течении месяца не поднимется-то хотя бы просто хорошо проведете время))))
В современном дипресивном общесиве-это уже большой плюс.

----------


## Ню ра

> Ну, если не наделять волей ветер, не считать его Бореем или Эолом - то да. Причина есть, а вот смысла у причины нет. Она просто есть.


а смысла вообще нигде нет. есть просто путь, дорога. смысл в движении. (во опять умничать пошла, заразно это...))

----------


## Фил

> У меня есть всякие мази и особые примочки. Если кундалини в течении месяца не поднимется-то хотя бы просто хорошо проведете время))))
> В современном дипресивном общесиве-это уже большой плюс.


удаление за игру с высоко поднятой кундалини!

----------

Максим& (04.12.2015)

----------


## Ню ра

> Школы и разные направления в буддизме в западном мире условились называть сектами без негативной окраски.


да я знаю, просто мне слово это не нравится ) если что - люблю Амитабху. Его образ многое для меня значит.

----------

Максим& (04.12.2015)

----------


## Ню ра

> Вот оно! Наконец-та на форуме настоящая дакиня появилась, а не какие-то там... проходимки....)


мы все настоящие. все на крыльях, только когда их обрезают - приходится на метле...)

----------

Нико (04.12.2015)

----------


## Ню ра

> У меня есть всякие мази и особые примочки. Если кундалини в течении месяца не поднимется-то хотя бы просто хорошо проведете время))))
> В современном дипресивном общесиве-это уже большой плюс.


это вы на какие места примочки мажете? )) может у меня таких мест и нету (
но спасибо за доброту, учту )

----------


## Максим&

> ха, ещё как опускается, мы все с ней со спящей ходим, и только иногда...но..это уже другая история )


Хатха-йога говорит, что это "иногда" можно регулировать самостоятельно. Нужен только опыт.

----------


## Нико

> Хатха-йога говорит, что это "иногда" можно регулировать самостоятельно. Нужен только опыт.


Текс. Все, кроме Максима и Нюры, скромно удалились... Раскрещиванию дабы не мешати.

----------


## Фил

> а смысла вообще нигде нет. есть просто путь, дорога. смысл в движении. (во опять умничать пошла, заразно это...))


Если приглядется, то и в движении смысла нет, а только - движение.

----------


## Ню ра

> Хатха-йога говорит, что это "иногда" можно регулировать самостоятельно. Нужен только опыт.


сначала поднять, а потом уж регулировать. ..
(и не наоборот)

----------


## Ню ра

> Текс. Все, кроме Максима и Нюры, скромно удалились... Раскрещиванию дабы не мешати.


это приказ или констатация факта? ))

----------


## Ню ра

> Если приглядется, то и в движении смысла нет, а только - движение.


на самом деле...ничего нет (я узнавала)

----------


## Фил

> на самом деле...ничего нет (я узнавала)


Нет, не впадайте в крайность нигилизма. Так считать - неправильно.

----------


## Максим&

> это приказ или констатация факта? ))


Это ехидная женская зависть))))

----------


## Нико

> это приказ или констатация факта? ))


Это и то, и другое). Ну, я раньше думала, что отвязнее меня на БФ никого нету. Как хорошо, что всегда есть замена беспределу!))))

----------


## Ню ра

> Нет, не впадайте в крайность нигилизма. Так считать - неправильно.


Попробуйте доказать обратное - не получится ведь. Ничего - это в смысле Пустота. А пустота - в смысле Потенциал. Всего.

----------

Фил (04.12.2015)

----------


## Ню ра

> Это и то, и другое). Ну, я раньше думала, что отвязнее меня на БФ никого нету. Как хорошо, что всегда есть замена беспределу!))))


да, но умысла перегнать не было, поверьте ))..оно само (так говорит внутренний отвязанный ребёнок)))

----------


## Нико

> да, но умысла перегнать не было, поверьте ))..оно само (так говорит внутренний отвязанный ребёнок)))


Оно и верно! А мне пора на пенсию или в ретрит))).

----------


## Ню ра

> Оно и верно! А мне пора на пенсию или в ретрит))).


а мне ещё давнее пора ))

Эти два можно и без "не" совместить )

----------


## Максим&

> Это и то, и другое). Ну, я раньше думала, что отвязнее меня на БФ никого нету. Как хорошо, что всегда есть замена беспределу!))))


Нюра не ведитесь! Нико просто "бывалый" и лицензированный легионер на форуме и ей все сходит с рук. Другие иногда за подобный балаган отправляются в бан:-)

----------


## Максим&

> Оно и верно! А мне пора на пенсию или в ретрит))).


Я примерно такую же песню от сотрудника лет 10 назад слышал. По-моему он досих пор работает:-)

----------


## Максим&

> а мне ещё давнее пора ))
> 
> Эти два можно и без "не" совместить )



Ох уж эти жеманства женские. Так и просятся чтоб их кто-то назвал фифочками, богинями, и прочими няшками))))

----------


## Ню ра

> Нюра не ведитесь! Нико просто "бывалый" и лицензированный легионер на форуме и ей все сходит с рук. Другие иногда за подобный балаган отправляются в бан:-)


никогда не была в бане (в смысле в бане : )) и если судьба, то будет возможность посамообразовываться, унять ум беспокойный. Я тут с вами...давно так не веселилась ) а на самом-то деле серьёзная я.

----------


## Ню ра

> Ох уж эти жеманства женские. Так и просятся чтоб их кто-то назвал фифочками, богинями, и прочими няшками))))


Максим, а не проекции ли это ваши? ))

так и хочется сказать - сам ты няшка ) а скажу - вы хороший )

----------

Максим& (04.12.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> никогда не была в бане (в смысле в бане : )) и если судьба, то будет возможность посамообразовываться, унять ум беспокойный. Я тут с вами...давно так не веселилась ) а на самом-то деле серьёзная я.


Да, конечно. Все так говорят...я серьёзная, я в первый раз, ...я жду трамвая)))

----------


## Максим&

> Максим, а не проекции ли это ваши? ))


 По проекциям это к Aion. Фрейд, Юнг, психоанализ...это с ним.

----------


## Ню ра

> Да, конечно. Все так говорят...я серьёзная, я в первый раз, ...я жду трамвая)))


никак не могу увязать эти слова с темой )




> По проекциям это к Aion. Фрейд, Юнг, психоанализ...это с ним.


Знаю. Юнг и мне близок, ...Ассаджоли с Морено ещё с ним.

----------


## Максим&

> никак не могу увязать эти слова с темой )


Я имел в виду, что какие б мы ни были серьёзные, у многих из нас есть пляшущий ребёнок внутри:-) 
Ладно, жму на тормоз. Пора перед сном помыслить о чем нибудь высоком.

----------

Ню ра (04.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Я имел в виду, что какие б мы ни были серьёзные, у многих из нас есть пляшущий ребёнок внутри:-) 
> Ладно, жму на тормоз. Пора перед сном помыслить о чем нибудь высоком.


Подумайте о медитацию на пустоту жентонг.... Очень усыпляет.

----------

Максим& (04.12.2015)

----------


## Ню ра

> Я имел в виду, что какие б мы ни были серьёзные,* у многих из нас есть пляшущий ребёнок внутри:-)* 
> Ладно, жму на тормоз. Пора перед сном помыслить о чем нибудь высоком.


Максим, он у всех есть и многие его..запирают в чулан, не балуют, не дают играть..а он плачет. Просто наблюдения...каждый день...
и тогда из жизни исчезает лёгкость, спонтанность, креативность...

Помните диалог Алисы с Чеширским котом?
- А жизнь - это серьезно?
- О да, жизнь это серьёзно! Но не очень...
 :Smilie: 




> Подумайте о медитацию на пустоту жентонг.... Очень усыпляет.


И дыхание уджай )

----------

Максим& (04.12.2015)

----------


## Фил

Вот вам, игры разума и "воли"

----------

Lanky (05.12.2015), Влад К (04.12.2015), Владимир Николаевич (05.12.2015), Ню ра (05.12.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (05.12.2015)

----------


## Йен

> Вот вам, игры разума и "воли"


Это цепляние к объектам.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Видите сколько противоречий от одного только слова "воля"


Ровно столько же, сколько и у слова "слово". И тем не менее, вы все же желаете ([из]волите) говорить. А ведь чтобы сформулировать мысль, отрицающую свободу воли, нужно сперва этого свободно захотеть. То есть в самом акте отрицании воли содержится ее утверждение.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вот вам, игры разума и "воли"


и что это по-вашему доказывает, кроме того, что психика сочетает в себе свободу и механистичность? Чтобы это продемонстрировать нет нужды в таком сложном эксперименте, достаточно простого коленного рефлекса.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вот оно! Наконец-та на форуме настоящая дакиня появилась,


Если человек знает слово "кундалини", это, по-моему, еще ни о чем таком не говорит. ))))




> а не какие-то там... проходимки....)


А это про кого? неужто такое смирение взыграло? (паче гордости))))

----------


## Нико

> Если человек знает слово "кундалини", это, по-моему, еще ни о чем таком не говорит. ))))
> 
> А это про кого? неужто такое смирение взыграло? (паче гордости))))


Нет, смирения не дождётесь. Одно ехидство. ))))

----------


## Фил

> Ровно столько же, сколько и у слова "слово". И тем не менее, вы все же желаете ([из]волите) говорить. А ведь чтобы сформулировать мысль, отрицающую свободу воли, нужно сперва этого свободно захотеть. То есть в самом акте отрицании воли содержится ее утверждение.


я стараюсь поменьше говорить. И я кстати ничего не отрицал, но это уже по 100500 кругу одно и то же.

----------

Нико (04.12.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нет, смирения не дождётесь. Одно ехидство. ))))


То есть про себя ехидничаешь? что за проходимки-то? интересно же ж )))))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> я стараюсь поменьше говорить


Что-то не верится, слишком уж вы активны на форуме.
Видать, стараетесь, но не особо получается )))





> И я кстати ничего не отрицал


Разве утверждение противоречивости не есть уже само по себе отрицание?

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Как-то тема ушла далеко от первоначальной. Интересно узнать мнение коллег по форуму- каким образом вы выстроили свои отношения с авраамитскими релииями, став буддистами?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.12.2015), Ню ра (05.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> То есть про себя ехидничаешь? что за проходимки-то? интересно же ж )))))


Не, не любимая Нероли, куда мне до неё).

----------


## Нико

> Как-то тема ушла далеко от первоначальной. Интересно узнать мнение коллег по форуму- каким образом вы выстроили свои отношения с авраамитскими релииями, став буддистами?


Тут всё очень и предельно просто: приняв Прибежище в Трёх Драгоценностях, автоматически становишься буддистом.  И никаких других ритуалов не надо. )

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Как-то тема ушла далеко от первоначальной. Интересно узнать мнение коллег по форуму- каким образом вы выстроили свои отношения с авраамитскими релииями, став буддистами?


После того, как я перестал практиковать христианство, я некоторое время очень негативно к нему относился. После того, как я принял Прибежище, этот негатив у меня оставался, но благодаря буддийской практике негативные эмоции к христианству полностью прошли. Только вот нью-эйджеров до сих пор сильно не люблю. Одно время, когда у меня мама была очень верующая, я спокойно делился с ней буддийской мудростью в христианских терминах, не углубляясь при этом в сложные темы, которые трудно изложить в христианской парадигме. Я не говорил ей, что стал буддистом, и никаких конфликтов у нас не возникало. Потом через какое-то время я сказал ей, и её это очень огорчило, но когда я убедил её в том, что в буддизме есть всё то же самое, что и в христианстве, включая любовь к родителям, она успокоилась. Очень удачно оказалось, что она к тому времени уже не так сильно верила в бога.

----------

Lanky (05.12.2015), Владимир Николаевич (05.12.2015), Кеин (05.12.2015), Нико (05.12.2015), Ню ра (05.12.2015), Пема Ванчук (05.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> После того, как я перестал практиковать христианство, я некоторое время очень негативно к нему относился. После того, как я принял Прибежище, этот негатив у меня оставался, но благодаря буддийской практике негативные эмоции к христианству полностью прошли. Только вот нью-эйджеров до сих пор сильно не люблю. Одно время, когда у меня мама была очень верующая, я спокойно делился с ней буддийской мудростью в христианских терминах, не углубляясь при этом в сложные темы, которые трудно изложить в христианской парадигме. Я не говорил ей, что стал буддистом, и никаких конфликтов у нас не возникало. Потом через какое-то время я сказал ей, и её это очень огорчило, но когда я убедил её в том, что в буддизме есть всё то же самое, что и в христианстве, включая любовь к родителям, она успокоилась. Очень удачно оказалось, что она к тому времени уже не так сильно верила в бога.


У меня так вообще сейчас сплошное согласие с христианством, но только глядя на него чуть издалека))). И моя мама, кажись, почти успела стать буддисткой, на наши методы насмотревшись!))))

----------


## Aion

> Юнг и мне близок, ...Ассаджоли с Морено ещё с ним.


Ну и Карен Хорни с Эриком Берном уж до кучи)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Как-то тема ушла далеко от первоначальной. Интересно узнать мнение коллег по форуму- каким образом вы выстроили свои отношения с авраамитскими релииями, став буддистами?


имхо: Придерживаюсь мнения, что Христос АрьяБодхисаттва.
Также после прочтения Библии появилась мысль, что основное отличие между Новым и Старым заветами состоит, как раз в привнесении буддийских идей на иудейскую почву.
Ещё, возможно, христианские таинства  могли возникнуть на основе _абхишеки_, чем кмк. они и являються.

п.с. у меня жена "почти" христианка, в общем, в церковь временами на службы ходит, и ничего - нормально  :Smilie:

----------


## Ню ра

> Ну и Карен Хорни с Эриком Берном уж до кучи)


Да много из, чего там....И у всех один папа - Фрейд. Однако таки и он в конце жизни повернулся лицом к буддизму, поняв главное..да поздновато было (о чём искренне сожалел)

----------


## Ню ра

> Только вот нью-эйджеров до сих пор сильно не люблю. .


Сильная нелюбовь как и страсть - суть привязка. Не замечали, что сильно отвергая что-то в другом - скрываешь это в себе (быть может в другом аспекте) ?   (почти риторическое))

----------

Aion (05.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Сильная нелюбовь как и страсть - суть привязка. Не замечали, что сильно отвергая что-то в другом - скрываешь это в себе (быть может в другом аспекте) ?   (почти риторическое))


Не, дело не в этом. Нью-эйдж - это и правда разводилово какое-то. Тоже не люблю.

----------

Кеин (05.12.2015), Пема Ванчук (05.12.2015)

----------


## Ню ра

> Как-то тема ушла далеко от первоначальной. Интересно узнать мнение коллег по форуму- каким образом вы выстроили свои отношения с авраамитскими релииями, став буддистами?


Не уверена, что могу называться полноценной буддисткой (образования маловато)), но суть его философии - родная (не преувеличение, так и есть и всегда это чувствовала, с детства). Христианство так и не смогло обнять по настоящему, множеством противоречий и возникающих вопросов, на которые как ни билась с христианствующими - не смогла найти адекватных ответов (а позади и отстаивание на службах, монастыри и долгие беседы с представителями всех чинов...) Поняла, что шла в христианство как к *убежищу* 
Как ни странно, к буддизму привела обычная психология как профессия. Дальше - больше. Сейчас спокойно и осознанно могу сказать, что нашла своё Прибежище. И таки вижу разницу между убежищем и Прибежищем )

и ещё: когда-то тупо не понимала библию, сейчас многое в ней становится понятным, благодаря....
Уважаю настоящих христиан (в основном исихастов), а взгляд мой  в другую сторону. сердце туда-же )
такие дела )

----------


## Ню ра

> Не, дело не в этом. Нью-эйдж - это и правда разводилово какое-то. Тоже не люблю.


учитывая, что в клиниках и находятся-то  в основном жертвы нью-эйджа (просто наблюдения))

----------


## Кеин

> Как-то тема ушла далеко от первоначальной. Интересно узнать мнение коллег по форуму- каким образом вы выстроили свои отношения с авраамитскими релииями, став буддистами?


Пытаюсь найти с ними общий язык.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Сильная нелюбовь как и страсть - суть привязка. Не замечали, что сильно отвергая что-то в другом - скрываешь это в себе (быть может в другом аспекте) ?   (почти риторическое))


Нью-эйдж критикуют и ЧННР: 


> Сегодня в современном обществе у нас есть много учений и практик в стиле нью-эйдж. Многие говорят: «Эти практики очень хороши и полезны». Возможно, мы можем получить какую-то относительную пользу. Я не утверждаю, что это не так. В целом, мы можем получить пользу на относительном уровне. В учении объясняется, что происходит, когда мы следуем за наслаждением и всем, что мы видим, слышим, и т.д. Например, что касается видимого: некоторые виды животных всегда устремляются к огню. Это не значит, что они любят огонь и хотят сгореть и умереть, они хотят получить удовольствие. Они видят что-то красивое, вроде света или огня, и пока не сгорят, испытывают наслаждение. Они думают, как прекрасен огонь, он им нравится. Вы можете заметить, как маленькие насекомые кружат вокруг лампы, а затем сгорают. Они наслаждаются немного, но на самом деле это не удовольствие, а страдание.
> 
> В учении так объясняется каждое чувство. Например, о слухе говорится на примере животных. Животные очень любят музыку, а охотники играют очень красивую музыку. Постепенно они приближаются к животным, которые увлеченно слушают музыку, получая удовольствия (иначе зачем бы они это делали). Это можно назвать незначительной пользой в относительном состоянии. Но каковы последствия? Через какое-то время охотник делает выстрел и убивает животное.
> 
> Помимо этого, в учении иногда используется пример с пчелами, которым нравятся приятные запахи, из-за чего они перелетают с цветка на цветок, и т.д.
> 
> Есть прекрасная поэма Патрула Ринпоче, в которой приводится пример с пчелами, где показано, как они страдают и в конце концов погибают. Они наслаждаются, летая внутри цветка, но внезапно погода меняется, цветок закрывается, и пчелы, задыхаясь, погибают. Подобным образом на рыб действует привязанность ко вкусу. Рыбаки вешают на крючок мелких животных или еду и закидывают удочку. Рыба проглатывает наживку и недолго наслаждается. В этот момент она обусловлена, и рыбак ловит ее на крючок. Помимо этого, существует привязанность к ощущениям физического тела. Даже у такого сильного животного как слон. Иногда в жару дикие животные забираются в грязь, а затем засыпают или застревают так, что не могут из нее выбраться.
> 
> Как видите, это пример. Не удивительно, что люди говорят, что современные учения нью-эйдж полезны. На Западе люди считают, что хорошо осваивать новые методы. Они их используют, легче добиваются результата, практикуют, а затем добавляют к учениям, видоизменяя их. Если мы так поступаем, это свидетельствует о том, что мы не уверены в учении. В нашу эпоху учение стали передавать Будда Шакьямуни, Гуру Гараб Дордже и Гуру Падмасамбхава. С тех пор и до сегодняшнего дня сколько у нас линий передачи и как много практикующих обрели реализацию и стали просветленными? Почему они достигли просветления? Они просветленные, потому что для достижения реализации есть все необходимое. Необязательно добавлять современные техники. Достаточно иметь уверенность в учении. Мы сохраняем учение чистым, в его совершенном виде. Так работает учение. Некоторые берут по чуть-чуть отсюда, оттуда, из индуизма, буддизма и даосизма, а затем пишут прекрасную книгу, которая кому-то нравится. Затем они хотят провести что-то вроде семинара, хотя изначально семинаров не существовало, т.к. в них нет источника учения. Они проводят семинар, говорят о том и об этом, и это становится чем-то вроде учения. Это называется нью-эйдж.
> ...


и
 Дзогнсар Кхъенце Ринпоче:


> "Я полностью против людей, которые пытаются создать нечто вроде "Бахаи", складывая вместе буддизм, христианство и всѐ остальное. И это не потому, что я не уважаю христианство или иудаизм. Я уважаю эти религии. Но дело обстоит так: если у вас головная боль, тогда нет смысла принимать таблетки от боли в желудке, от боли в носу, от боли в ушах и от боли в кишечнике одновременно. Это бессмысленно и не нужно. Если у вас болит голова, вы просто принимаете таблетки от головной боли. Также, буддизм предназначается для тех, кто намерен практиковать буддизм, и это должно так оставаться. Буддизм совершенно и абсолютно отличается от индуизма и всего остального. Он хорош, он уникален. В противном случае, буддизм выродится, станет подобным дискам с записями Бетховена, смешанными со звуками птиц и воды, которые продаются в Америке. Если вы смешиваете что-то, то это вырождается."

----------

Влад К (05.12.2015), Владимир Николаевич (05.12.2015), Нико (05.12.2015), Ню ра (05.12.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (05.12.2015)

----------


## Кеин

ИМХО.
В Ламриме описаны три типа личностей(могу процитировать, по требованию):
1) низшая личность,
2) средняя личность,
3) высшая личность.
Низшая личность стремится к сансарному(преходящему) счастью в этой жизни и в следующей, или не в этой, но в следующей, или в этой и не в следующей("_после нас хоть потоп_", "_пей веселись, ибо завтра умрём_").
Средняя личность стремится к освобождению себя самого от сансарных пут.
Высшая личность стремится к освобождению существ вокруг себя, ибо понимает что нельзя быть счастливым, когда вокруг несчастные.

Вот нью-эйдж, это к первому типу как раз. Но к первому типу ещё и другие традиции _относятцо_. Дхарма тоже может предложить реализацию первого типа, да оно так и есть, вспомните про плод сротапанна например, вспомните про чистые земли и прочее в "народном буддизме". Всё зависит от уровня человека, его благой кармы и т.д. и пр..

Критерии оценки внешнего учения тоже есть:

_Проверка истинности учения (1)_ 

_Как-то Маха паджапати Готамид отправился к Возвышенному, приветствовал его, стал подле него и сказал: 
— Господин, для меня было бы благом, если бы Возвышенный показал мне учение, слушая которое из уст Возвышенного, я мог бы пребывать в уединении, оставаться одиноким, ревностным, упорным, решительным. 
(Учитель сказал: ) 
— Какие бы учения ни встречались тебе, Готамид, если ты можешь с уверенностью сказать себе так: «Эти учения ведут к страстям, а не к бесстрастию; к рабству, а не к непривязанности; к возрастанию (мирных) приобретений, а не к уменьшению их; к алчности, а не к умению довольствоваться немногим; к недовольству, а не к удовлетворенности; к общению, а не к одиночеству; к лености, а не к энергии; к удовольствию от зла, а не от добра, — тогда ты можешь с уверенностью утверждать о таких учениях: это не дхамма, это не дисциплина, это не провозвестие Учителя». 
Но какие бы учения тебе ни встретились, если ты можешь с уверенностью сказать себе (что они противоположны тому, что я сказал тебе), — о таких учениях ты можешь с уверенностью утверждать: «Это дхамма, это дисциплина, это провозвестие Учителя»._ 

Источник: Слова Будды/пер. с англ. Н. фон Бока. — М.: Ганга, 2012. — 384с. //Глава 14. с. 305

p.s. _Неделание зла, достижение добра, очищение своего ума - вот учение просветлённых._ (Дхаммпапада, 183)... остальное это частности и конкретика с комментариями в зависимости от целевой аудитории, внутренних причин и сопутствующих условий и так далее  :Wink:

----------


## Алик

> Как-то тема ушла далеко от первоначальной. Интересно узнать мнение коллег по форуму- каким образом вы выстроили свои отношения с авраамитскими релииями, став буддистами?


Один священник сказал, что к  вершине горы есть много разных тропинок. Но, если менять их, то  далеко не уйдешь. Я свою выбрал, так что другие меня не интересуют.

----------

Aion (05.12.2015), Кеин (05.12.2015), Ню ра (05.12.2015)

----------


## Кеин

> Один священник сказал, что к  вершине горы есть много разных тропинок. Но, если менять их, то  далеко не уйдешь. Я свою выбрал, так что другие меня не интересуют.


Лучше разобратцо в чём-то одном, нежели запутатцо во многом. Иначе, неврастению можно вкурить и не будет покоя.
Но есть момент, падение:
_(3) Прилагать усилия к изучению небуддийских текстов, когда в этом нет необходимости._

(Вторичные обеты бодхисаттвы и комменты, довольно хорошие --> http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...a_pledges.html)

Всё зависит от эт самой необходимости... хотя, растекатцо мыслию по древу можно долго :-)))))

----------

Алик (05.12.2015)

----------


## Lanky

Я вообще то похож на Гарриса из романа Джером К. Джерома " Трое в лодке не считая собаки", у которого если бегут из глаз слезы, то значит что он слишком много горчицы намазал на котлету. Поэтому с метафизикой, гегельянством и кантианством как то не сложилось. В Палийском каноне есть все что мне необходимо для повседневной жизни и для духовного развития.
Но по вопросу о бодхичитте я часто обращаюсь к Махаяне.

----------

Влад К (05.12.2015), Кеин (05.12.2015), Нико (05.12.2015)

----------


## Влад К

> Как-то тема ушла далеко от первоначальной. Интересно узнать мнение коллег по форуму- каким образом вы выстроили свои отношения с авраамитскими релииями, став буддистами?


У меня никогда и не было особо тесных отношений с авраамическими религиями. В детстве перед сном читал Йисусову Молитву, так было легче заснуть. Зато окунулся в вайшнавизм, но дальше чтения книг, дело не пошло) потому-что в кришнаитской лит-ре Будда рассматривался в отрицательном ключе, как мне показалось - он считался аватарой Вишну, который приводил философов имперсионалистов к растворению в безличностном аспекте Господа. Это считалось, как бы, правильным деянием для аватары Господа - вводить имерсоналистов в заблуждение своим учением, чтобы привести их к плоду, к которому они стремяься - слиянием с безличным(брахмаджьоти, сияние господа), потому-что для имперсоналиста нереально узреть личностный аспект воочию по причине "атрофированной веры". Вообщем мне понравился образ Будды, и я стал искать инфу о буддизме. В итоге стал буддистом, и христианство с вайшнавизмом вообще исчезли из моей жизни.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.12.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Однако таки и он в конце жизни повернулся лицом к буддизму, поняв главное...


Какой молодец!  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

> Интересно узнать мнение коллег по форуму- каким образом вы выстроили свои отношения с авраамитскими релииями, став буддистами?


Воспринимаю религии как психотерапевтические системы. Кому-то помогает одно лекарство, кому-то другое. Люди разные, и это нормально.

----------

Ню ра (06.12.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Сильная нелюбовь как и страсть - суть привязка. Не замечали, что сильно отвергая что-то в другом - скрываешь это в себе (быть может в другом аспекте) ?   (почти риторическое))


Я нью-эйдж и в себе отвергаю, и в других.

----------

Нико (05.12.2015)

----------


## Shus

> ИМХО.
> В Ламриме описаны три типа личностей(могу процитировать, по требованию):
> 1) низшая личность,
> 2) средняя личность,
> 3) высшая личность.
> Низшая личность стремится к сансарному(преходящему) счастью в этой жизни и в следующей, или не в этой, но в следующей, или в этой и не в следующей("_после нас хоть потоп_", "_пей веселись, ибо завтра умрём_").
> Средняя личность стремится к освобождению себя самого от сансарных пут.
> Высшая личность стремится к освобождению существ вокруг себя, ибо понимает что нельзя быть счастливым, когда вокруг несчастные.


Т.е. любой участник форума принявший обеты бодхисатвы является высшей личностью, всякие аджаны и махасаядо - средними, а те кто строит монастыри, ступы, финансирует грандиозные буддистские проекты и постоянно совершенствует себя в морально-нравственном плане - это низшие.
Вы, судя по традиции в профиле - средняя личность, а вот например Нико - высшая (хотя и считает буддистские обеты необязательными, вернее - "по возможности").

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Т.е. любой участник форума принявший обеты бодхисатвы является высшей личностью, всякие аджаны и махасаядо - средними, а те кто строит монастыри, ступы, финансирует грандиозные буддистские проекты и постоянно совершенствует себя в морально-нравственном плане - это низшие.


Нет.

----------


## Нико

> Т.е. любой участник форума принявший обеты бодхисатвы является высшей личностью, всякие аджаны и махасаядо - средними, а те кто строит монастыри, ступы, финансирует грандиозные буддистские проекты и постоянно совершенствует себя в морально-нравственном плане - это низшие.
> Вы, судя по традиции в профиле - средняя личность, а вот например Нико - высшая (хотя и считает буддистские обеты необязательными, вернее - "по возможности").


Эмм, чо тут про Нико?))) По заявленным традициям на форуме судить о личности (и его-её способностях) нельзя. Я честно говорю, что обеты "по возможности". Хотя бы это честно. )))

Наверное, надо поменять традицию на "дзогчен". Может, Валера через год после просьбы сменит)))).

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> ИМХО.
> 
> Вот нью-эйдж, это к первому типу как раз.


В Учениях Ламрим можно выделить _особую меньшую личность_  и _обычную меньшую личность_.

В первом разделе Ламрима Дже Цокапы говориться : 
- здесь речь идёт об особой малой личности(с)

Тоесть о тех кто уже искренне заботиться о следующем перерождении, а не об этой жизни.

----------

Кеин (06.12.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Вообще-то Учения Ламрим это единый Путь.
Хоть в некоторый наставлениях и выделяются "три типа" личности. Но напр. в главе "Почему следует вести учеников по Пути трёх личностей" Ламрима Дже Цонкапы видно, что никаких отдельных "трёх личностей" несуществует, это этапы внутреннего индивидуального развития.

В "Драгоценном Украшении Освобождения" Дже Гампопы практически вообще не выделяются "три личности", но там говориться о четырёх помехах из-за которых мы ещё не просветлены и которые нужно постепенно преодолеть:

- привязанность к этой жизни
- привязанность к обусловленному существованию в целом
- жажда голого покоя
- незнание методов Пути к Просветлению

----------

Shus (05.12.2015), Кеин (06.12.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Нет.


Не торопитесь.
Почитайте отца-основателя этой доктрины и его коренной текст, послуживший основной всех ламримов (тут была специальная тема, я там выкладывал "дерево ламримов").

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Не торопитесь.
> Почитайте отца-основателя этой доктрины и его коренной текст, послуживший основной всех ламримов (тут была специальная тема, я там выкладывал "дерево ламримов").


Спасибо!

Но у меня есть  Учения Ламрим традиции Кагью, куда входят и наставления Джово Атиши. 

(п.с. также немного слушал и по Ламриму Дже Цонкапы)

----------


## Shus

> Эмм, чо тут про Нико?))) По заявленным традициям на форуме судить о личности (и его-её способностях) нельзя. Я честно говорю, что обеты "по возможности". Хотя бы это честно. )))
> Наверное, надо поменять традицию на "дзогчен". Может, Валера через год после просьбы сменит)))).


Вы уже встали на путь бодхисатвы, поэтому Вы "высшая личность" согласно заветам дост. Атишы Дипанкара. Так Вам, КМК, вобщем-то не о чем переживать. Ну а обеты и всякие там шилы-метты - это, да, вторичное.

----------

Нико (05.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Не торопитесь.
> Почитайте отца-основателя этой доктрины и его коренной текст, послуживший основной всех ламримов (тут была специальная тема, я там выкладывал "дерево ламримов").


А чего тут рассуждать? Та же "Абхисамааланкара", нет? А потом уже Атиша.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Вы уже встали на путь бодхисатвы, поэтому Вы "высшая личность" согласно заветам дост. Атишы Дипанкара. Так Вам, КМК, вобщем-то не о чем переживать. Ну а обеты и всякие там шилы-метты - это, да, вторичное.


Если это не стёб, то я вполне соглашаюсь!

----------

Shus (05.12.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Спасибо!
> Но у меня есть  Учения Ламрим традиции Кагью, куда входят и наставления Джово Атиши. 
> (п.с. также немного слушал и по Ламриму Дже Цонкапы)


Ну так о чем речь? Он все просто и ясно по-моему изложил в нескольких строфах. Встал на путь бодхисатвы - высший, остальные -  низшие/средние. Причем именно "личности", а не "пути" и "методы" (как в ранние времена). 
Я единственно не понял (но не стал разбиратся) как в эту классификацию практики ваджраяны укладываются.

----------


## Shus

> А чего тут рассуждать? Та же "Абхисамааланкара", нет? А потом уже Атиша.


Процитируйте, если не трудно.

----------


## Нико

> Процитируйте, если не трудно.


Не, мне трудно оттуда цитировать!!! Пусть Раиса Николаевна это сделает!)

----------

Shus (05.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ну так о чем речь? Он все просто и ясно по-моему изложил в нескольких строфах. Встал на путь бодхисатвы - высший, остальные -  низшие/средние. Причем именно "личности", а не "пути" и "методы" (как в ранние времена). 
> Я единственно не понял (но не стал разбиратся) как в эту классификацию практики ваджраяны укладываются.


Практики ваджраяны всегда были в кадампе, но эти сухари вечно держали их в тайне. )

----------

Shus (05.12.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну так о чем речь? Он все просто и ясно по-моему изложил в нескольких строфах. Встал на путь бодхисатвы - высший, остальные -  низшие/средние. Причем именно "личности", на "пути" и "методы" (как в ранние времена). 
> Я единственно не понял (но не стал разбиратся) как в эту классификацию практики ваджраяны укладываются.


Выше уже вкратце написал
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post738216

Текст Джово Атиши, как и другие тексты того времени и более раннего( напр. Абхисамаяаламкара) требуют устных комментариев и наставлений современных наставников находящихся в линии передачи этих текстов. (на ютуб много видео по запросу ламрим)  Самому можно неправильно и поверхностно понять. Напр. слово низшая\малая используется по многим причинам, одна из которых - наша гордыня. 

Весь Путь изложенный в Ламриме - Путь Бодхисаттвы. 

Тантра специальные\особые методы, то есть напр. каждый может практиковать по сути только одну какую-то систему.
Методы же Ламрим - общие, их все должны практиковать.

----------

Shus (06.12.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Выше уже вкратце написал
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post738216
> Текст Джово Атиши, как и другие тексты того времени и более раннего( напр. Абхисамаяаламкара) требуют устных комментариев и наставлений современных наставников .....


Не буду развивать эту тему, но лично для меня "Светильник.." Атиши Дипанкары комментариев не требует (по крайней мере в этой части), поскольку известно когда, для кого, в каких условиях и с какими целями он написал этот текст. Можно конечно, как и все прочее, назвать его утверждения упаей, но это будет уже комментариями (т.е. мнениями).

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.12.2015), Нико (06.12.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Не, мне трудно оттуда цитировать!!! Пусть Раиса Николаевна это сделает!)


Не можете процитировать - не поминайте всуе (доверия к словам больше будет).  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Не можете процитировать - не поминайте всуе (доверия к словам больше будет).


Любителей цитат тут и без меня предостаточно. У меня же данного текста просто "нет под рукой". )))

----------


## Кеин

> Т.е. любой участник форума принявший обеты бодхисатвы является высшей личностью,


Путь бодхисаттвы начинается с взращивания бодхичитты, потом практики парамит: дана, шила, кшанти, вирья, дхьяна... обретая праджня.
См. Шантидева. Бодхичарья-аватара

Обеты... хм...
В начале, при зарождении бодхичитты:
_Я чаю того, чтобы мое сознание, освободившись ото всякого ментального конструирования и проведения различий,
    Объяло бы все десять сторон света, совершая все виды благих и похвальных деяний
    И вплоть до самого конца грядущих времен, применяя все неизмеримые искусные методы, спасало бы все страдающие под властью аффектов живые существа,
    Дабы все они могли бы обрести наипервейшее блаженство Нирваны._ 

От(с)юда --> http://psylib.ukrweb.net/books/tramaha/txt04.htm




> всякие аджаны и махасаядо - средними, а те кто строит монастыри, ступы, финансирует грандиозные буддистские проекты и постоянно совершенствует себя в морально-нравственном плане - это низшие.


Нет. Всё зависит от мотивации: 1) для себя, 2) для других, 3) для себя и других.
Но вы мне напомнили одно предание: когда император спросил Бодхидхарму: а какая мне будет заслуга, что я много сделал для Дхармы? (не дословно) :-)))

Строительство монастырей, финансирование грандиозных _буддхических_ проектов(например, деятельность FPMT) и пр. деятельность, целью которой является привлечение людей к Дхарме, есть дана(даяние), даяние Дхармы, а нет дара выше дара Дхармы. Переводы текстов, исследование истории буддизма и прочее в этом русле - тоже даяние, даяние знаний. Совершенствование себя в морально-нравственном плане - есть шила.

----------

Ню ра (06.12.2015)

----------


## Кеин

> Вы уже встали на путь бодхисатвы, поэтому Вы "высшая личность" согласно заветам дост. Атишы Дипанкара. Так Вам, КМК, вобщем-то не о чем переживать. *Ну а обеты и всякие там шилы-метты - это, да, вторичное.*


Вы пошутили?

----------


## Shus

> Любителей цитат тут и без меня предостаточно. У меня же данного текста просто "нет под рукой". )))


Любителей - да (я в том числе), а вот цитирующие - редкость. Пора уже Красную книгу заводить. 

С другой стороны, что еще ожидать, ведь основной жанр БФ - это исповедь и проповедь (или просто слив потока сознания, когда в бачок много набежит), а они цитат не требуют (в лучшем случае "так слышал"). По моим наблюдениям от этого больше всего страдают новички, обращающиеся с вопрос или за советом. Тут порой такая пирдуха начинается, просто берегись.

----------


## Shus

> Вы пошутили?


Нет. Просто прочитал "Светильник...". А потом историю его создания.

----------


## Кеин

> Ну так о чем речь? Он все просто и ясно по-моему изложил в нескольких строфах.


Приведите эти строфы, пожалуйста, чтобы не быть голословным.




> Встал на путь бодхисатвы - высший, остальные -  низшие/средние. Причем именно "личности", а не "пути" и "методы" (как в ранние времена). 
> Я единственно не понял (но не стал разбиратся) как в эту классификацию практики ваджраяны укладываются.


Всё дело в слове "низшая", да? :-)))
Если бы вы внимательней прочитали моё сообщение, то увидели бы, что во втором абзаце я затронул таки методы. Ах, простите что _по-олбански_ :-))))
А фраза/кусок текста вырванная(ый) из контекста, автоматически теряет смысл, как говаривал один преподаватель.

----------


## Shus

> Путь бодхисаттвы начинается с взращивания бодхичитты, потом практики парамит: дана, шила, кшанти, вирья, дхьяна... обретая праджня.
> См. Шантидева. Бодхичарья-аватараОбеты... хм...
> В начале, при зарождении бодхичитты:
> _Я чаю того, чтобы мое сознание, освободившись ото всякого ментального конструирования и проведения различий,
>     Объяло бы все десять сторон света, совершая все виды благих и похвальных деяний
>     И вплоть до самого конца грядущих времен, применяя все неизмеримые искусные методы, спасало бы все страдающие под властью аффектов живые существа,
>     Дабы все они могли бы обрести наипервейшее блаженство Нирваны._ 
> От(с)юда --> http://psylib.ukrweb.net/books/tramaha/txt04.htm
> Нет. Всё зависит от мотивации: 1) для себя, 2) для других, 3) для себя и других.Но вы мне напомнили одно предание: когда император спросил Бодхидхарму: а какая мне будет заслуга, что я много сделал для Дхармы? (не дословно) :-)))
> Строительство монастырей, финансирование грандиозных _буддхических_ проектов(например, деятельность FPMT) и пр. деятельность, целью которой является привлечение людей к Дхарме, есть дана(даяние), даяние Дхармы, а нет дара выше дара Дхармы. Переводы текстов, исследование истории буддизма и прочее в этом русле - тоже даяние, даяние знаний. Совершенствование себя в морально-нравственном плане - есть шила.


Спасибо за развернутое толкование с привлечением Шантидевы, Бодхидхармы и пр. 
Но в первоисточнике (Бодхипатхапрадипа) гораздо более ясно написано про три типа личности, обеты и ритуалы.

----------

Кеин (06.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

Светильник на пути к пробуждению
Атиша Шриджняна Дипанкара
(982-1054)
На индийском языке: бодхипатхапрадипам.
На тибетском языке: byang chub lam gyi sgron ma
Поклоняюсь юному бодхисаттве Манджушри!
Поклоняюсь с великим почтением
Победоносным трёх времен,
Их учению и тем, кто стремится к добродетели.
По призыву хорошего ученика Джангчуба О
Я зажгу светильник,
Озаряющий путь к пробуждению.
Пойми, что есть три вида личностей,
Имеющих малые, средние и высшие способности.
Я ясно опишу
Их отличительные черты.
Пойми, что те, кто любыми путями
Ищет для себя всего лишь
Удовольствия сансарического бытия, --
Это личности малых способностей.
Те, кто ищет покоя только для себя,
Отвращаясь от мирских удовольствий
И избегая вредоносных действий,
Называют личностями средних способностей.
Те, кто, постигнув собственные страдания,
Истинно возжелал положить конец
Всем страданиям других существ,
Есть личности высших способностей.
Ради чистейших из живущих существ,
Желающих высшего просветления,
Я объясню превосходные способы,
Преподанные духовными наставниками.
Перед изображениями, статуями и прочими [символами]
Полностью просветлённых существ,
Ступами и превосходными учениями
Подноси цветы, благовония, и всё, что имеешь.
С семичленным подношением
Из Молитвы Самантабхадры,
С помышлением никогда не отступать,
Пока не достигнешь неколебимого сердца просветления,
И с сильной верой в Три Драгоценности,
Преклонив колено на земле,
И сложив ладони,
Сначала трижды прими Прибежище.
Затем, вначале зародив
Любовь ко всем живым существам,
Лицезрей всех без исключения существ,
Страдающих в трёх низших мирах,
От рождения, смерти и так далее.
Затем, желая освободить этих существ
От страдания от мучений,
От страданий и их причины,
Породи в себе нерушимое намерение
Достичь просветления.
Достоинства порождения
Подобного устремления
Полностью разъяснил Майтрейя
В Сутре «Расположения стволов [деревьев]».
Узнав о бесконечных преимуществах
Намерения достичь полного просветления,
Читая эту сутру либо слушая учителя,
Постоянно порождай его, чтобы оно укрепилось.
«Сутра, изложенная по просьбе Вирадатты»,
Полностью объясняет создаваемые этим заслуги.
Теперь же я вкратце
Процитирую лишь три из её шлок.
Если бы рождённые бодхичиттой заслуги
Стали материальны,
Они заполнили бы всё пространство,
Выйдя даже за его пределы.
Если бы некто наполнил драгоценностями
Столько же будда-полей, 
Сколько песчинок в реке Ганга,
Желая поднести их Защитнику мира,
Его дар затмили бы сложенные в молитве руки
И обращение ума к просветлению,
Ибо эти деяния безграничны.
Породив устремлённость к просветлению,
Неизменно усердствуй в её развитии,
И, чтобы помнить о ней в этой и будущих жизнях,
Как следует храни разъяснённые тебе обеты.
Без обета действенного намерения
Не взрастёт превосходная устремлённость.
Старайся принять его во что бы то ни стало,
Если хочешь взращивать желание [достичь] просветления.
Те, кто соблюдает любой из семи видов
Обетов индивидуального освобождения, --
Счастливец, который, в отличие от всех прочих,
Может получить обет бодхисаттвы.
Татхагата учил о семи видах
Обета индивидуального освобождения.
Лучший из них – славное целомудрие,
Которое, как сказано, является обетом бхикшу.
Согласно ритуалу, описанному
В главе о дисциплине «Уровней бодхисаттв»,
Прими обет от благого
И обладающего полнотой всех достоинств учителя.
Пойми, что хороший учитель –
Тот, кто искусен в ритуале передачи обета,
Сам соблюдает его, а также
С уверенностью и состраданием его дарует.
Если, однако, все попытки
Найти такого учителя будут безуспешны,
Я объясню другой
Верный способ принятия обета.
Я опишу здесь очень ясно, как разъяснено
В «Сутре украшения чистой земли Манджушри»,
Как, давным-давно, когда Манджушри был Амбараджей,
Он породил в себе стремление к просветлению. 
«В присутствии всех защитников
Я порождаю устремлёность к полному просветлению.
Я приглашаю всех существ как своих гостей
И освобожу их от сансары.
Отныне и до тех пор, пока
Я не достигну просветления,
У меня не будет помыслов о причинении вреда,
Гнева, алчности и зависти.
Я буду жить в целомудрии,
Откажусь от проступков и вожделения,
И, радуясь обетам дисциплины,
Освою [путь] последователей будд.
Не стремясь достичь просветления
Как можно быстрее,
Я останусь позади до самого конца
Ради блага каждого существа.
Я очищу бесчисленные,
Неохватные умом земли,
И пребуду в десяти сторонах света
Ради всех тех, кто призывает моё имя.
Я очищу все деяния
Своего тела и речи.
Также очищу все движения своего ума
И не совершу ни единой недобродетели.
Когда те, кто хранит обет действенной бодхичитты,
Как следует освоят три вида дисциплины,
Возрастёт их почтение к этим трём сводам этических правил,
Что станет причиной очищения тела, речи и ума.
Итак, бодхисаттвы, усердствуя в своих обетах
Ради чистого, совершенного просветления,
Всецело завершат накопления [заслуг и мудрости],
[Необходимые] для полного просветления.
Все будды говорят, что причина завершения
Накоплений, чья природа –
Благие заслуги и высшая мудрость,
Лежит в развитии сверхпознания.
Так же, как птица с неразвитыми крыльями
Не может взлететь в небо,
Лишённые могущества сверхпознания
Не способны трудиться ради блага живущих.
Заслуги, созданные лишь за день
Тем, кто обладает сверхпознанием,
Не накопить даже за сотню жизней
Тому, кто его лишён.
Те, кто желает быстро завершить
Накопления, [необходимые] для полного просветления,
Обретут сверхпознание
Благодаря упорному труду, но не лени.
Без обретения безмятежности
Не достичь и сверхпознания.
Поэтому вновь и вновь усердствуй
В осуществлении безмятежности.
До тех пор, пока не хватает условий
Для обретения безмятежности,
Однонаправленного сосредоточения не достичь
Даже за тысячи лет усилий в медитации.
Итак, как следует соблюдая условия, упомянутые
В «Главе о своде [предписаний] для сосредоточения»,
Направь свой ум на любой
Из добродетельных объектов.
Когда йогин обретёт безмятежность,
У него также будет и сверхпознание.
Но без практики совершенства мудрости
Ему не побороть омрачения.
Итак, чтобы пресечь все препятствия
К освобождению и всеведению,
Йогин должен постоянно развивать
Совершенство мудрости и искусные средства.
Мудрость без искусных средств,
Так же, как искусные средства без мудрости,
Называют оковами.
Поэтому не отбрасывай ни то, ни другое.
Чтобы устранить все сомнения о том,
Что такое мудрость, и что такое искусные средства, 
Я проясню, в чём состоит различие
Между первым и вторым.
За исключением совершенства мудрости
Все добродетельные практики, такие как
Совершенство даяния,
Победоносные называют искусными средствами.
Любой, кто, освоив искусные средства,
Совершенствуется в мудрости,
Быстро достигнет просветления –
Не только медитируя на бессамостность.
Понимание пустоты от самобытия
Вследствие осознания того, что скандхи, дхату и аятаны
Лишены порождения,
Называют мудростью.
Существующее не может быть порождено,
Как и несуществующее, например, небесный цветок.
Обе эти ошибки абсурдны, и поэтому
И того, и другого вместе так же не бывает.
Вещь не возникает ни из самой себя,
Ни из иного, ни из того и другого вместе,
Так же она не возникает беспричинно, и потому
Лишена природного, самосущего бытия.
Более того, если исследовать все явления
На предмет того, единичны они или множественны,
В них не найти собственной природы
И поэтому доказано, что они лишёны самобытия.
Обоснования в «Семидесяти строфах о пустоте»,
«Трактате о Срединном пути», и так далее,
Объясняют, что пустота
Есть природа всех вещей.
Трактаты изобилуют подобными доводами,
Но я не привёл здесь все эти цитаты,
Разъяснив лишь окончательные выводы,
Полезные для медитации.
Итак, любая медитация на бессамостность,
Если в ней не находишь самосущей природы
Ни в одном явлении, 
Есть развитие мудрости.
Так же, как мудрость не видит
Самобытия ни в одном явлении,
Подвергнув саму мудрость логическому анализу,
Медитируй на это без умопостроений.
Природа этого сансарического бытия,
Возникшего из умопостроений, --
Мысленные измышления. Поэтому уничтожение
Всех измышлений – высшая нирвана.
Как сказано Бхагаваном, великое неведение умопостроений
Ввергает нас всех в океан сансары.
Во время пребывания в безмысленном самадхи
Проявляется ясное безмыслие, подобное пространству.
Сказано, что, когда бодхисаттвы безмысленно созерцают
Это превосходное учение,
Они превзойдут измышления ума, которые столь трудно побороть,
И в итоге обретут состояние-без-умопостроений.
Убедившись на основе писаний
И логических доводов в том, что явления
Не возникают и не имеют самобытия,
Медитируй без умопостроений.
В силу подобного созерцания реальности,
В конечном итоге, после достижения «жара» и прочих [уровней],
Достигнешь «великорадостного» и всех остальных,
И, вскоре, состояния будды.
Если желаешь без труда завершить
[Необходимые] для просветления накопления [заслуг и мудрости]
Посредством достигнутых силой мантры
Деяний умиротворения, приумножения и прочих,
А также в силу восьми великих достижений,
Таких как «благой сосуд», --
Если желаешь практиковать тайную мантру,
Как разъяснено в тантрах действия и поведения,
То, для получения посвящения наставника,
Ты должен радовать святого духовного учителя
Служением, ценными дарами и прочим,
А также послушанием. 
Получив полное посвящение наставника
От довольного тобой духовного учителя,
Ты очистишься от всех проступков
И станешь пригоден для обретения мощных свершений.
Поскольку это строго запрещено
В «Великой тантре изначального Будды»,
Соблюдающие целомудрие не должны получать
Посвящения «тайное» и «мудрости».
Если те, кто соблюдает аскезу целомудрия,
Примут эти посвящения,
Они нарушат свои обеты аскетов
Совершением неположенного.
Этот проступок станет падением
Для соблюдающих правила дисциплины.
Поскольку они, без сомнения, падут в низшие миры,
То никогда не обретут духовных свершений.
Если тот, кто получил посвящение наставника
И обладает знанием реальности, слушает или объясняет тантры
И совершает ритуалы сжигаемого подношения,
Либо подносит дары и прочее,
В этом нет ошибки.
Я, Старейшина Дипанкарашри,
Увидев эти объяснения в сутрах и других учениях,
Вкратце изложил их [в данном руководстве]
По просьбе Джангчуба О.
Колофон
На этом завершёно сочинение «Светильник на пути к пробуждению» Ачарьи
Шриджяны Дипанкары. Его перевёли, обработали и утвердили [в окончательном
варианте] сам этот прославленный индийский настоятель и великий редактор,
переводчик и бхикшу Гевей Лодро. Это учение было написано в храме Тхолинг в
Шанг Шунге.
На русский язык перевела Майя Малыгина, Дхарамсала, август 2008, для учений Его Святейшества
Далай-ламы 4-6 августа 2008 г.
В работе над русским переводом были использованы тибетский оригинал, а также перевод на
английский язык Рут Сонам.
Перевод черновой и не подлежит распространению.

----------

Aion (06.12.2015), Shus (06.12.2015), Владимир Николаевич (06.12.2015), Кеин (06.12.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (06.12.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Приведите эти строфы, пожалуйста, чтобы не быть голословным.


Ответил и стер - Нико Выше привела весь текст (в своем переводе, есть и другой).

----------

Кеин (06.12.2015)

----------


## Кеин

Спасибо, друзья  :Smilie:

----------


## Shus

> Светильник на пути к пробуждению ....


Вот спасибочки! А ваш текст можно разбить на шлоки (или что там?) как у А. Кугявичуса? Или это его собственная разбивка?

----------


## Нико

> Вот спасибочки! А ваш текст можно разбить на шлоки (или что там?) как у А. Кугявичуса? Или это его собственная разбивка?


Да, конечно, его следует разбить на шлоки! Я быстро перевела для учений ЕСДЛ, а сегодня просто тупо с нашего сайта скопировала)))).

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Все будды говорят, что причина завершения
> Накоплений, чья природа –
> Благие заслуги и высшая мудрость,
> Лежит в развитии сверхпознания.
> Так же, как птица с неразвитыми крыльями
> Не может взлететь в небо,
> Лишённые могущества сверхпознания
> Не способны трудиться ради блага живущих.
> Заслуги, созданные лишь за день
> ...


Хмм, а в другом переводе вместо "сверхпознания" были "сверхспособности", что, конечно меняет смысл:
(38) Без достижения Безмятежности
сверхобычные способности не появляются.
Поэтому старайся неустанно
Безмятежность реализовать.

(39) Кто нарушает предварительные
этапы Безмятежности, тот,
сколько бы ни созерцал,
не осуществит самадхи и через тысячу лет.

(40) Поэтому, кто утвердился на этапах этих,
описанных в "Главе собрания самадхи",
[сможет] на любом благом объекте
свой ум сосредоточить.

(41) Когда осуществляется йога Безмятежности,
реализуются и сверхобычные способности.
Однако, не сочетая их
с запредельной мудростью,
от скверны не избавишься. 
http://dazan.spb.ru/library5/116/

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Хмм, а в другом переводе вместо "сверхпознания" были "сверхспособности", что, конечно меняет смысл:
> (38) Без достижения Безмятежности
> сверхобычные способности не появляются.
> Поэтому старайся неустанно
> Безмятежность реализовать.
> 
> (39) Кто нарушает предварительные
> этапы Безмятежности, тот,
> сколько бы ни созерцал,
> ...


Гмм... Трудно понять, зачем тут были "сверхобычные способности", когда речь идёт о "лхатонг". )))

----------

Пема Ванчук (06.12.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Но в первоисточнике (Бодхипатхапрадипа) гораздо более ясно написано про три типа личности, обеты и ритуалы.


Извините, что ещё раз возвращаюсь к данной теме.
Но в тиб. буддизме, по крайней мере в Кагью,  первоисточник всё-таки живой представитель традиции получивший соответствующее образование\передачу и полномочия обучать. То есть современные Учителя, Держатели  Учений, Ринпоче, Кхенпо и Ламы.

----------

Shus (06.12.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Гмм... Трудно понять, зачем тут были "сверхобычные способности", когда речь идёт о "лхатонг". )))


Всё таки в тексте имеется в виду, что без успеха в практике шинэ невозможны  именно пресловутые обычные и необычные _сиддхи_  (ох не к добру помянул :-)
В том числе и успех в подвластности и контроле ума

Но нужно сочетать  шинэ  с лхатонг \ самадхи с праджней, тогда будет  нужный  результат, вступление на Путь Применения , а затем и на Путь Видения.

----------

Пема Ванчук (06.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Всё таки в тексте имеется в виду, что без успеха в практике шинэ невозможны  именно пресловутые обычные и необычные _сиддхи_  (ох не к добру помянул :-)
> В том числе и успех в подвластности и контроле ума
> 
> Но нужно сочетать  шинэ  с лхатонг \ самадхи с праджней, тогда будет  нужный  результат, вступление на Путь Применения , а затем и на Путь Видения.


Надо в оригинал заглянуть, возможно, да. Тут у меня нету оригинала под рукой....(((

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.12.2015)

----------


## Lanky

И все таки без достижения по-крайней мере первой джханы всё бесполезно...  :Frown:

----------


## Нико

> И все таки без достижения по-крайней мере первой джханы всё бесполезно...


Без бодхичитты всё невозможно, скорее...

----------

Lanky (06.12.2015), Владимир Николаевич (06.12.2015), Кеин (06.12.2015), Фил (06.12.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Надо в оригинал заглянуть, возможно, да. Тут у меня нету оригинала под рукой....(((


Приношу свои извинения! Ваш перевод более точный ! 

С утра к сожалению не сориентировался в 39 строке, и поспешил  :Frown:   (в переводе на dazan.spb.ru 38 строка)

Слово _сиддхи_  там относиться к успеху в шаматха (шинэ\безмятежность). Причём же сам неоднократно писал, что изначально сиддхи=успех.

Извините!

----------

Нико (06.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Приношу свои извинения! Ваш перевод более точный ! 
> 
> С утра к сожалению не сориентировался в 39 строке, и поспешил 
> 
> Слово _сиддхи_  там относиться к успеху в шаматха (шинэ\безмятежность). Причём же сам неоднократно писал, что изначально сиддхи=успех.
> 
> Извините!


Я аж с пылу-жару Хопкинсу написала про это, может, ответит.))))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.12.2015), Фил (06.12.2015)

----------


## Ню ра

> Я нью-эйдж и *в себе отвергаю, и в других.*


Если в вас нет нью-эйджа, как вы можете отвергать его в себе? 
А в других отвергать...у вас нет такой возможности )
.......................

Просто все люди разные, кто-то от этого в дурку попадает, а для кого-то это становится коротким этапом, ступенькой к б*о*льшему, к цельному учению..а кто-то так и эйджит всю жизнь на радость себе и людям  :Smilie:  ...только результаты говорят о себе.
Судзуки говорил, что когда что-то отрицается, уже само отрицание имеет в себе противоположный элемент.

----------

Фил (06.12.2015)

----------


## Фил

Правильно говорил. Чтобы отрицать, надо этот объект отрицания уже иметь.

----------

Ню ра (06.12.2015)

----------


## Ню ра

> Правильно говорил. Чтобы отрицать, надо этот объект отрицания уже иметь.


то же самое он говорил и про утверждение )

----------


## Фил

> то же самое он говорил и про утверждение )


С утверждением это более-менее и так очевидно. А вот с отрицанием для большинства проблемы. В результате у них: атеист верит в то что бога нет, некурящий курит отсутствие табака, а трезвеник - это алкоголик, который пьет отсутствие водки.

----------


## Харуказе

> Путь бодхисаттвы начинается с взращивания бодхичитты, потом практики парамит: дана, шила, кшанти, вирья, дхьяна... обретая праджня.
> См. Шантидева. Бодхичарья-аватара
> 
> Обеты... хм...
> В начале, при зарождении бодхичитты:
> _Я чаю того, чтобы мое сознание, освободившись ото всякого ментального конструирования и проведения различий,
>     Объяло бы все десять сторон света, совершая все виды благих и похвальных деяний
>     И вплоть до самого конца грядущих времен, применяя все неизмеримые искусные методы, спасало бы все страдающие под властью аффектов живые существа,
>     Дабы все они могли бы обрести наипервейшее блаженство Нирваны._ 
> ...


http://pritchi.ru/id_2184
https://youtu.be/q8fG9egBVEE?t=39m26s

----------

Кеин (07.12.2015)

----------


## Фридегар

> Сообщение от Фридегар
> 
> 
> не только. На вас, на меня и на любого влияют убеждения других людей. И весьма сильно.
> Убеждения, в смысле, когда нас убеждают думать и поступать так или иначе
> 
> 
> Правильно. влияют.
> Но это не их _воля_


А чья, позвольте спросить?)

----------


## Фридегар

> Сообщение от Фридегар
> 
> 
> Есть воля и есть желание. Воля - инструмент ума. Ум - исключительно накопления опыта. И есть желания, что обычно смешивается с волей, но это не так
> 
> 
> В описанном Вами примере воли нет, есть только желания. Попробуйте привести пример действия воли, а не желания.
> 
> Допустим, воля — инструмент ума. Ум обусловлен желаниями. Значит, воля также обусловлена желаниями. В чём смысл отделения воли от желаний?


Это не верный вывод: "воля — инструмент ума. Ум обусловлен желаниями. Значит, воля также обусловлена желаниями". Ум обусловлен желаниями настолько насколько считает это выгодным для себя. Если эти желания, при удовлетворении их приносят несчастье, боль, страдание - ум начинает сопротивляться этому. И искать выход. И тогда ум начинает поступать, в некоторых случаях "через нехочу". 

"В чём смысл отделения воли от желаний?" - вы спрашиваете. В чем смысл вставать утром на работу? Есть страстное желание спать дальше, но ум понимает, что нужно активизировать волю и с помощью воли заставить тело пойти в ванну. Вот вам пример. Потому, не только выгода, как пишу выше, но еще и необходимость. Но, в случае спать или пойти в ванну - тут разум свободен принимать решение. Куда активировать свою личную волю. Но разум уже знает следствия. А есть множество случаев, когда еще не знает.

----------


## Фридегар

> Не знаю, что такое свободная воля в вашем понимании.


В обычном понимании, свобода воли - это свобода хотения и свобода удовлетворять эти желания. Выражается так: "Я могу делать то, что я хочу". И это обычно считается "счастьем". Но, есть философы, которые задавались вопросом, пройдя дальше: "а знаешь ли ты, что именно тебе хотеть?". Так чтобы не бессмысленно (есть же множество бессмысленных хотений). И так, чтобы это хотение, после его удовлетворения не завело в неприятные области.

----------


## Фил

> А чья, позвольте спросить?)


Чья что?
Так нельзя.
С тем же успехом можно спросить, чья это сепулька.

----------


## Фил

> В обычном понимании, свобода воли - это свобода хотения и свобода удовлетворять эти желания. Выражается так: "Я могу делать то, что я хочу". И это обычно считается "счастьем". Но, есть философы, которые задавались вопросом, пройдя дальше: "а знаешь ли ты, что именно тебе хотеть?". Так чтобы не бессмысленно (есть же множество бессмысленных хотений). И так, чтобы это хотение, после его удовлетворения не завело в неприятные области.


То что я хочу в заданных рамках.
"Советский суд независим и не подчиняется никому, кроме райкома Партии"

----------


## Фил

> Это не верный вывод: "воля — инструмент ума. Ум обусловлен желаниями. Значит, воля также обусловлена желаниями". Ум обусловлен желаниями настолько насколько считает это выгодным для себя. Если эти желания, при удовлетворении их приносят несчастье, боль, страдание - ум начинает сопротивляться этому. И искать выход. И тогда ум начинает поступать, в некоторых случаях "через нехочу". 
> 
> "В чём смысл отделения воли от желаний?" - вы спрашиваете. В чем смысл вставать утром на работу? Есть страстное желание спать дальше, но ум понимает, что нужно активизировать волю и с помощью воли заставить тело пойти в ванну. Вот вам пример. Потому, не только выгода, как пишу выше, но еще и необходимость. Но, в случае спать или пойти в ванну - тут разум свободен принимать решение. Куда активировать свою личную волю. Но разум уже знает следствия. А есть множество случаев, когда еще не знает..


В Вашем примере, воля - это эпифеномен (надстройка) над умом.
Макрос для упрощения операций.
Это не есть что-то независимое.
"Ум понимает что надо активировать волю"

----------


## Фридегар

> Чья что?


Воля чья) У вас нет воли?

----------


## Фридегар

> То что я хочу в заданных рамках.


Да, и бывает так, что в этих рамках сознательно хотеть уже нечего. Хоть множество желаний и возникает. Но опыт и знание уже говорят, что удовлетворение этих желаний принесет только разочарование, в лучшем случае. От этого страдание, как сказано в "Ниббедхика сутта". И результат этих страданий - это "либо поиск нового, либо безумие". Так там говорится

----------


## Фридегар

Потому, надо как в "Огхатарана сутта" сказано: идти не напрягаясь, но и не останавливаясь) Чтобы и не утонуть, но и чтобы не снесло: 




> Так я слышал. Однажды Благословенный пребывал в Саваттхи в роще Джеты в монастыре Анатхапиндики. И когда наступила глубокая ночь, некий дэва, [обладающий] поразительной красотой, освещая всю рощу Джеты, подошёл к Благословенному. Подойдя, он поклонился Благословенному, встал рядом и сказал ему:
> 
> «Как вы, Господин, пересекли наводнение?».
> «Не останавливаясь, друг, но и не напрягаясь, я пересёк наводнение».
> «Но каким образом, Господин, не останавливаясь и не напрягаясь, вы пересекли наводнение?».
> «Когда я останавливался, друг, то я тонул. А когда я боролся, то меня сносило. Вот так, друг, не останавливаясь, но и не напрягаясь, я пересёк наводнение».


"Наводнение", в смысле "сансара"

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Это не верный вывод: "воля — инструмент ума. Ум обусловлен желаниями. Значит, воля также обусловлена желаниями". Ум обусловлен желаниями настолько насколько считает это выгодным для себя. Если эти желания, при удовлетворении их приносят несчастье, боль, страдание - ум начинает сопротивляться этому. И искать выход. И тогда ум начинает поступать, в некоторых случаях "через нехочу".


А вы задумывались, что значит «более выгодным для ума»? Поскольку выгодность определяет сам ум, в зависимости от желаний, то одни желания оказываются обусловлены другими. Если уму хочется стройную фигуру, он будет терпеть боль и страдание диеты, а если ему больше хочется вкусового оргазма, он не будет ничего терпеть. В результате то, что кажется «волей» при соблюдении диеты —это просто победа одного желания над другим.




> "В чём смысл отделения воли от желаний?" - вы спрашиваете. В чем смысл вставать утром на работу? Есть страстное желание спать дальше, но ум понимает, что нужно активизировать волю и с помощью воли заставить тело пойти в ванну.


Есть желание спать и есть страх остаться без еды. Поскольку страх остаться без еды сильнее, чем желание спать, идём на работу. «Воля» в данном случае всего лишь производное от страха. Страх — это просто отрицательное желание (желание, чтобы чего-то не произошло).

----------


## Фридегар

> А вы задумывались, что значит «более выгодным для ума»?


Да, в конечном итоге то, что приносит наибольшую радость и удовольствие. И как можно больше избавляет от страданий и боли.

... но, человек идет иногда на меньшее страдание, чтобы избежать большего. И отказывается от меньшей радости, чтобы познать большую. Это в случае сознательного устремления. А не безвольного плавания, куда принесет

----------


## Фридегар

> В результате то, что кажется «волей» при соблюдении диеты —это просто победа одного желания над другим.


Нет, это не так, уверяю. У Канта есть определение свободы воли: "это способность начинать свой собственный ряд действий". Которые не обусловлены желаниями сегодняшнего момента. Просто из абстрактного убеждения. В истинности, к примеру, учения Будды. Там на каждом шагу надо поступать против обычных желаний. По предписаниям, но это не желания. У вас же получается ЕГЭ какой-то. Выбор из предлагаемого разными желаниями.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Нет, это не так, уверяю. У Канта есть определение свободы воли: "это способность начинать свой собственный ряд действий". Которые не обусловлены желаниями сегодняшнего момента. Просто из абстрактного убеждения. В истинности, к примеру, учения Будды. Там на каждом шагу надо поступать против обычных желаний. По предписаниям, но это не желания. У вас же получается ЕГЭ какой-то. Выбор из предлагаемого разными желаниями.


Омрачённый ум не может начать «свой собственный ряд действий», если он этого не хочет. Дхарму пратикуют не из абстрактного убеждения, а из желания избавиться от страданий, либо из желания стать буддой на благо всех существ. Дхарма —это ловушка для ума, чтобы показать ему иллюзорность «своего собственного ряда действий» и вывести за пределы. А не просто практика противления обычным желаниям и следования необычным.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (10.12.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Нет, это не так, уверяю. У Канта есть определение свободы воли: "это способность начинать свой собственный ряд действий". Которые не обусловлены желаниями сегодняшнего момента. Просто из абстрактного убеждения. В истинности, к примеру, учения Будды. Там на каждом шагу надо поступать против обычных желаний. По предписаниям, но это не желания. У вас же получается ЕГЭ какой-то. Выбор из предлагаемого разными желаниями.


Кант еще для этого себе Бога придумал.
Которого "Если нет, то его надо придумать".
Иначе не получится "собственного  ряда действий"

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.12.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Воля чья) У вас нет воли?


У меня ничего нет.
Все - взаймы.
Даже "Я".

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.12.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Да, и бывает так, что в этих рамках сознательно хотеть уже нечего. Хоть множество желаний и возникает. Но опыт и знание уже говорят, что удовлетворение этих желаний принесет только разочарование, в лучшем случае. От этого страдание, как сказано в "Ниббедхика сутта". И результат этих страданий - это "либо поиск нового, либо безумие". Так там говорится


удовлетворение этих желаний принесет только разочарование, в лучшем случае.
Такое ощущение, что можно удовлетворить любое желание.
Невозможно удовлетворить любое желание, т.к. желать можно противоречивое, какой нибудь горячий лёд.
Дело не в разочаровании, а в невозможности.
А если есть невозможность, откуда у воли свобода?
У воли свобода появится только с устранением самого феномена воли.

----------


## Фридегар

> Омрачённый ум не может начать «свой собственный ряд действий», если он этого не хочет. Дхарму пратикуют не из абстрактного убеждения, а из желания избавиться от страданий, либо из желания стать буддой на благо всех существ. Дхарма —это ловушка для ума, чтобы показать ему иллюзорность «своего собственного ряда действий» и вывести за пределы. А не просто практика противления обычным желаниям и следования необычным.


Скажите, вы, когда начали практиковать Дхарму - вы знали что это такое? Нет, потому нельзя говорить и о конкретном желании. Таком, как скажем съесть яблоко. Не важно, видите вы его или только представляете. Или если желание возникло само собой. То есть, практика Дхармы - это как раз и есть действие воли из убеждения. Во многих случаях

----------


## Фридегар

> У меня ничего нет.
> Все - взаймы.
> Даже "Я".


Так не бывает. Есть "Я" и есть "мое". 
"Я" в конечном итоге - субъект познания.

----------


## Фридегар

> Кант еще для этого себе Бога придумал.
> Которого "Если нет, то его надо придумать".


А так это и есть. Бога, что бы под этим ни подразумевалось, не существует как формы или образа.
Даже низшие арупа-дэвы не имеют формы. Только качество воздействия

----------


## Фридегар

> удовлетворение этих желаний принесет только разочарование, в лучшем случае.
> Такое ощущение, что можно удовлетворить любое желание.
> Невозможно удовлетворить любое желание, т.к. желать можно противоречивое, какой нибудь горячий лёд.


В этом случае воздействуют несколько желаний.

----------


## Фил

> Так не бывает. Есть "Я" и есть "мое". 
> "Я" в конечном итоге - субъект познания.


Есть, но лишено самобытия.

----------


## Фил

> В этом случае воздействуют несколько желаний.


Какие несколько?
Вот у меня желание - хочу чтобы Солнце стало зеленым.
И что?
И где моя воля?

----------


## Фил

> А так это и есть. Бога, что бы под этим ни подразумевалось, не существует как формы или образа.
> Даже низшие арупа-дэвы не имеют формы. Только качество воздействия


Вам хорошо.
У Вас - Бог есть.
(только при чем тут буддизм?)

----------


## Фил

> Скажите, вы, когда начали практиковать Дхарму - вы знали что это такое? Нет, потому нельзя говорить и о конкретном желании. Таком, как скажем съесть яблоко. Не важно, видите вы его или только представляете. Или если желание возникло само собой. То есть, практика Дхармы - это как раз и есть действие воли из убеждения. Во многих случаях


Само собой из ничего?

----------


## Фридегар

> Есть, но лишено самобытия.


пока существует познание, не может быть самобытия.

----------


## Фридегар

> Вам хорошо.
> У Вас - Бог есть.
> (только при чем тут буддизм?)


какая разница для вас, Будда или Бог? Так уж, если по большому счету. Если и то и другое не имеет формы, и вы сами должны ему эту форму придавать? 

Для большинства разницы нет. Кто к нему подошел. Бог, Будда или арупа-дэва средней степени. Предел - сознание самого человека. Всё что выше как ни называй, не имеет значения

----------


## Йен

Воля - это санкхары, все санкхары непостоянны и страдательны. Свобода воли подразумевает наличие некой самости, которой нет, есть просто совокупность кхандх.

----------

Фил (10.12.2015)

----------


## Фил

> какая разница для вас, Будда или Бог? Так уж, если по большому счету. Если и то и другое не имеет формы, и вы сами должны ему эту форму придавать? 
> 
> Для большинства разницы нет. Кто к нему подошел. Бог, Будда или арупа-дэва средней степени. Предел - сознание самого человека. Всё что выше как ни называй, не имеет значения


Вот Вы по сути дела и пытаетесь назвать то, что выше предела познания.
А это может быть только спекуляцией, которая возможно и имеет некий психотерапевтический эффект, но вообще - отпадение от Дхармы. Что само по себе не так страшно, как звучит, страдания не прекратятся, или длиться чуть дольше будут.
Но Ваша спекуляция идет, к тому же, вразрез с философией буддизма.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Скажите, вы, когда начали практиковать Дхарму - вы знали что это такое? Нет, потому нельзя говорить и о конкретном желании. Таком, как скажем съесть яблоко. Не важно, видите вы его или только представляете. Или если желание возникло само собой. То есть, практика Дхармы - это как раз и есть действие воли из убеждения. Во многих случаях


Когда начал, думал, что это способ избавиться от страданий. Была конкретная цель и желание. Потом понял, что это способ устранить неведение и выйти за пределы. Тоже вполне конкретное желание и цель. Никакой воли у меня отродясь не было, я безвольный человек.

----------


## Нико

> Когда начал, думал, что это способ избавиться от страданий. Была конкретная цель и желание. Потом понял, что это способ устранить неведение и выйти за пределы. Тоже вполне конкретное желание и цель. Никакой воли у меня отродясь не было, я безвольный человек.


В полку "безвольных" прибыло!)))) Что касаемо меня, за меня в этой жизни карма всё решила))). Плыву по течению)).

----------

Фил (10.12.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (10.12.2015)

----------


## Фил

> В полку "безвольных" прибыло!)))) Что касаемо меня, за меня в этой жизни карма всё решила))). Плыву по течению)).


Не это ли свобода? Огненный поток в гранитном русле. Когда просто мысли об отсутствии/наличии свободы не возникает.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.12.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Вот у меня желание - хочу чтобы Солнце стало зеленым.
> И что?


Наденьте лишённые самобытия зелёные очки.



> И где моя воля?


Да вот же она.  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Наденьте лишённые самобытия зелёные очки.
> Да вот же она.


не хочу очки.

----------

Нико (10.12.2015)

----------


## Aion

> не хочу очки.


Вспомнить, что есть такая дхарма, как четана, тоже не хотите?

----------


## Шенпен

> не хочу очки.


Воля Ваша.

----------


## Фил

> Вспомнить, что есть такая дхарма как четана, тоже не хотите?


четана обусловлена и лишена самобытия и свободы.

----------


## Фил

> Воля Ваша.


Хочу без очков

----------


## Aion

> четана обусловлена и лишена самобытия и свободы.


Четана, то есть, воля, намерение, есть или нет?

----------


## Фил

> Четана, то есть, воля, намерение, есть или нет?


есть. Но в том виде, в котором я написал.

----------


## Aion

> есть. Но в том виде, в котором я написал.


Ну значит признаёте-таки волю?

----------


## Фил

> Ну значит признаёте-таки волю?


как эпифеномен.

----------


## Aion

> как эпифеномен.


А что не эпифеномен?

----------


## Фил

> А что не эпифеномен?


Это неизвестно

----------


## Aion

> Это неизвестно


Почему?

----------


## Aion

p.s. Вот что Будда об "эпифеномене" говорил:
*Воля (четана) - вот что я называю каммой. Волей обусловлены действия телом, речью и умом.
Ангуттара Никая 6.63*

----------


## Фил

> Почему?


Откуда я знаю

----------


## Фил

> p.s. Вот что Будда об "эпифеномене" говорил:
> *Воля (четана) - вот что я называю каммой. Волей обусловлены действия телом, речью и умом.
> Ангуттара Никая 6.63*


правильно. Это Номос, которому подчиняются и боги. Но он лишен самобытия. Растворится вместе с миром.

----------


## Aion

> Откуда я знаю


А хотите ли знать-то?

----------


## Aion

> правильно. Это Номос, которому подчиняются и боги. Но он лишен самобытия. Растворится вместе с миром.


Откуда дровишки? И не пора ли от пустоты отлипнуть?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Нико

> Откуда дровишки? И не пора ли от пустоты отлипнуть?


А чой-то отлипать-то от пустоты? Я, когда злая, всегда от неё, матушки, не отлипаю. И Вам не советую!!!))))

----------

Фил (10.12.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Откуда дровишки?


С Пелопонеса.
Нет, не пора.
А как?

----------


## Фил

> А хотите ли знать-то?


Конечно!

----------


## Aion

> А чой-то отлипать-то от пустоты? Я, когда злая, всегда от неё, матушки, не отлипаю. И Вам не советую!!!))))


Дык, неполезно для здоровья сие прилипание: 



> Кроме того, сказано, что, хотя пустотность и является противоядием от цепляния к существованию вещей, но когда имеется привязанность к самой пустоте, то такое видение оказывается непоправимым (gsor mi rung ba). 
> Так, в «Строении Драгоценностей (dkon mchog brtsegs pa,  ratnakuta)» говорится:
> 
> Кашьяпа, тот, кто придерживается воззрения «я» индивида (gang zag tu Ita ba,  pudgalavāda) размером с Высшую гору Меру, тот преисполнен гордым самомнением (mngon pa’i nga rgyal,  abhimāna), но и оно не такое [огромное], как у того, кто [придерживается] «воззрения пустотности».
> 
> В «Коренной мудрости» (rtsa shes,  mūlamadhya-maka) сказано:
> 
> Если видение пустотности искажено,
> Оно становится погибелью для располагающих малой мудростью (shes rab,  prajm).
> ...

----------


## Aion

> А как?





> Шантидева говорит:
> 
> Благодаря выработанной привычке пустотности
> Устраняются привычные стереотипы существования (dngospo). 
> А когда выработана привычка [думать]:
> «Ничего нет», То и ее в дальнейшем надо устранить.
> 
> Кроме того, зрительная форма и другие объекты, подобно сновидению, являются всего лишь проявлениями собственного ума. И если выделять в них что-то единое или множественные индивидуальные части, то, как и в пространстве, ничего не обнаружим в качестве объекта для ума. Такое познание, делящее на части и понимающее таким образом эту пустотность, не является ли заблуждающимся относительно реальности, ведь вся видимость – это собственное проявляющееся сияние ума, неотделимое от пустоты, подобно [отражению] луны в воде. И поэтому, когда выделяются аспекты, не подлежащие выделению и не существующие выделено, то это заблуждение.
> Вследствие непонимания таковой нераздельности видимости и пустоты прежнее существование вещей заменяется и уничтожается последующей пустотностью, и тогда такое цепляние к несуществованию [оказывается], как сказано, огромным изъяном (nyes pa).  Так, Величественный Сараха старший говорит:
> ...

----------

Кеин (11.12.2015)

----------


## Фил

Надеюсь, у меня не этот случай.

----------

